# Regional Pills/MD(M)A Discussion v. PM(dma)T



## Shambles

**Previous incarnation >>HERE<<**

Came across this whilst pottering and thought it worth posting here...



> *How Your Menstrual Cycle Can Affect Your Reaction to MDMA*
> 
> Deaths related to MDMA are at an all-time high. In September of 2015, a report from the Office of National Statistics showed that deaths had increased from eight in 2013 to 50 in 2014. In the last few years, Boomtown Festival has seen the deaths of both Deborah Jeffery and Lisa Williamson. In June of this year, 16-year-old Sky Nicol died after taking five times the fatal level of MDMA. The same month, 22-year-old Stephanie Shevlin died after taking MDMA at The Box nightclub in Crewe. Later the same month, 17-year-old Emily Lyon died after taking MDMA at Red Bull Culture Clash at the O2.
> 
> These tragic cases are just a few of many. But no one is highlighting a blinding fact: that a large proportion of the deaths have been young British women.
> 
> The results of the 2016 Global Drugs Survey revealed that there's been a fourfold increase in British female clubbers seeking emergency medical treatment in the last three years. In addition, women are two to three times more likely to seek that treatment than men. This isn't a coincidence, so what are the reasons for this significant split? Why are women so at risk?
> 
> (linky to rest of article)



Yes there is the usual handwringing selection of dead young women attractive and middle-class enough to be newsworthy - and the obligatory interview with a distraught mother or two - but the more HR-relevant stuff mentioned in the title is worth a read. I know there's been similar concerns about the way certain prescription and OTC drugs effect women quite differently to men (and quite differently again depending on what stage of the monthly cycle she happens to be on at the time). Seems the fudging of drug trials over... well over the history of drug trials really, that largely excludes women participants could turn out to be a fairly significant problem. And one that also applies to recreationals - especially amphetamine-family recreationals.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Very interesting Shambles. I guess it sums up how little we really understand about interaction based on genetics and why one person can happily eat like smarties and another is in the hosi. It's pretty spot on though looking at the media covered incidents. I'd like to see actual stats but does appear young ladies are way more prone to a bad experience. Let's face facts most events these days are a sausage fest and general sword fight for the ladies attention ?

Edit - there are also a few posts in MDMA which actually highlight an effect of MD consumption and menstural cycle. Either misses, timing changes, heavy etc so does suggest links. Glad I'm a bloke


----------



## Mooley

Just wanted to share my experience of the defqons. Disappointed tbh. Real slow burners, great for nibbling off thirds but just never got there? Second pill I bashed up n bombed in rizlas but still not what I hoped for. Even joints didn't kick it in. Gonna have a two month break n try again at a gig. Was sat in last night nice n chilled so see if different setting makes a difference


----------



## chojek

Mooley said:


> Just wanted to share my experience of the defqons. Disappointed tbh. Real slow burners, great for nibbling off thirds but just never got there? Second pill I bashed up n bombed in rizlas but still not what I hoped for. Even joints didn't kick it in. Gonna have a two month break n try again at a gig. Was sat in last night nice n chilled so see if different setting makes a difference


 What was your initial dose and how long did you wait before re-dosing? And when was the last time you rolled? Even when I was a new user, half a pill was always underwhelming and it never felt like I got there.  

You can try what I do to combat receptor down regulation. I like to take St Johns Wort for 2-3 weeks only, and I stop taking it at least 2 weeks before I roll. I always have intense experiences no matter what, even when it's mongy MDMA. Don't underestimate what intense exercise can do for you too. 

With a 2 month break you'll probably be fine regardless.


----------



## Mooley

@chojek haven't rolled for over a month n I only had 2 150 mg bombs of crystal, was lovely. Took 1st defqon in thirds half hr apart then waited an hour. Could feel it hence joints to try give it a kick start. Second one I bashed up n bombed in 2 bombs half hr apart. Again never got that come up I expected. No eye wiggles, no teeth grinding which I always get. Just kept me awake. As they're such a hard press I broke up into bits. Gonna have a break n try again n will drop a full un. I had 2 green better call Sauls bout 3 months ago n had an amazing time. Won't give up on these just expected much more


----------



## Small_town_casual

@Mooley...Odd that because everyone I spoke to has raced about the defqons but as we all know everyone is different, there are so many factors that can effect this, your tolerance, if you're tired, how much you've eaten, what other substances you do (I think that's why I don't feel as pilled up anymore as I used to because of other substances).

Then another fact could be the synth, I personally loved the old Q-dance crew presses like the androids, defqons (with dance on the back) bitcoins, Mario bullets and then I'm convinced them pink bluetoiths were theirs because of the breakline on them, the signature 2 breaklines that were just off from parallel, you know what I mean like a very tall narrow X... But anyway to my point, sorry Charlie has sent me on a tangent 8) one of my mates always threw up and felt a bit iffy off q-dance presses but Nintendo presses he was fine. Not saying Nintendo crews were better because they had good and not as good ones, swings and round abouts 

Did anyone try these APs? They weren't around for long which leads me to think it's a different crew but fuck me they were amazing, better then Dutch lions, up there in my top 5 I reckon...

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33027


----------



## Treacle

Had the Defqons again on Friday. Started with two thirds, rather than a full one. As in the case of my first experience, it started to affect me within 10-15 minutes, but building slowly, taking perhaps an hour to really kick in, at which point I took another third. Eye-wiggles, big smiles, happy to chat, or just lie down and enjoy the ride. Had another half and another one or two thirds, over the night and still had massive pupils 12 hours later. Mates really enjoyed them, and said that they're the best they've probably ever had. One mate has a particularly low tolerance to MDMA, and spent most of the night hallucinating profusely (which always happens to him on proper pills). Even going to bed, he said the walls were dripping, but no particular trippiness was observed by me and my other mate. They both had some sleep, and just felt lethargic and a bit down. I wasn't quite as impressed as the first time around, but I've also battered speed this week, which would likely explain it. Definitely no complaints, anyway. A massive improvement over the usual crap! I'm sure I'll be back with a third report, within a week or so.


----------



## Cami187

Anybody tried mushroom pills look like the 1ups recently


----------



## Small_town_casual

Think before I go to this festival im going to lay off the flake for a week as I think that's maybe why I'm not enjoying the pills as much these days too


----------



## steewith2ees

Small_town_casual said:


> Think before I go to this festival im going to lay off the flake for a week as I think that's maybe why I'm not enjoying the pills as much these days too



I stopped using cocaine before getting pilled up about 14 years ago. Unlike speed there is no synergy between the drugs whatsoever, in fact, whenever I would use cocaine beforehand I often found that the resultant effect would not allow me to come up on the pills properly. Stopped that one as soon soon as it started - 2 nights ruined (one of them featuring LTJ Bukem) before I worked that one out.


----------



## Small_town_casual

steewith2ees said:


> I stopped using cocaine before getting pilled up about 14 years ago. Unlike speed there is no synergy between the drugs whatsoever, in fact, whenever I would use cocaine beforehand I often found that the resultant effect would not allow me to come up on the pills properly. Stopped that one as soon soon as it started - 2 nights ruined (one of them featuring LTJ Bukem) before I worked that one out.



What about using it the night before? Would that be ok? Because we'll be getting on it the night before, I have read somewhere that flake cancels out the E which I can kind of see now


----------



## Grassman

I went to southwestfour yesterday, a daytime rave on Clapham Common. Did 2 Defqons and thought they were very nice indeed. They were strong, but not as strong as I was expecting. Extremely nice Mandy in them, super clean, rushy old school feeling, and I'd 'come up' multiple times too.  

Only downer to them was I found it impossible to sleep, even after 30mgs of vals. The normal Dutch shite is much easier to sleep on, much easier.  I do remember that from the old days though, pills keeping me awake more. Not what I need nowadays with a pregnant wife and a two year old! Off to the children's zoo today - that'll be fun!!!!


----------



## chojek

I ended up trying meth for the first time on the weekend. Wow!! Simply amazing! One of the best drugs I've ever tried, feels way better and cleaner than cocaine. Not what I was expecting at all. A much easier comedown than MDMA and coke too, no comedown to note really. 

Now, I haven't touched anything else in 3 weeks, and I'll be doing the Red Defqons in 2 weeks time. Would my use of meth the other night affect my roll?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Don't want to piss on the parade re defqons but just a reminder. Seems they got very popular very quickly, possibly we have a wider reader subscription (lurkers) than we think. Most vendors sold out within a couple of weeks. New vendors have appeared selling. 

Don't forget the oldest trick in the book. First press yep always gonna be the best. From there it's all downhill. Just cos Treacle has the real deal doesn't mean subsequent will be.


----------



## Sprodo

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Don't want to piss on the parade re defqons but just a reminder. Seems they got very popular very quickly, possibly we have a wider reader subscription (lurkers) than we think. Most vendors sold out within a couple of weeks. New vendors have appeared selling.
> 
> Don't forget the oldest trick in the book. First press yep always gonna be the best. From there it's all downhill. Just cos Treacle has the real deal doesn't mean subsequent will be.



Yep agreed. I think most people got on them very quickly though, I know I did and a decent quantity but I wouldn't trust any that reappear now


----------



## Grassman

Mine are definitely the real deal. Defo


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

I'm glad you got the real deal, but hope everyone appreciates that as a HR site we really should make it clear that a pressed pill being visually the same or called the same is absoltuely no sign it's safe nor recommendation of anyone to take one without testing. 

Likely future press, second runs just reduce the MG as and when the presser feels the reputation grows, likely the MD changes as you wouldn't do a pill press run using part of your MD stock and then be sitting on a load of MD to press more. It's a numbers game in and out fast as possible. 

Someone somewhere will be jumping on the back of them at some point. 

Defqons are advertised now at all sorts of varying mg.

Please also do remember that mg per pill can vary widely based on the skill of the presser to control the dose per pill. 

Could all well be another reason why varying reports begin. Who knows so many variables! It really is luck and being on the ball at the time, great that you guys on here report that but we do need to very careful to get the correct HR message and keep saying Test and don't trust.

We lost another 2 souls this weekend presumably to the war on drugs. Let's keep fighting the fight and giving people clear facts.


----------



## Shambles

Great post, Boa, and something that is always worth keeping at the forefront of attention. Looks can be deceiving - especially when designed to deceive - so there is never any substitute for reagent testing.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Grassman said:


> I went to southwestfour yesterday, a daytime rave on Clapham Common. Did 2 Defqons and thought they were very nice indeed. They were strong, but not as strong as I was expecting. Extremely nice Mandy in them, super clean, rushy old school feeling, and I'd 'come up' multiple times too.
> 
> Only downer to them was I found it impossible to sleep, even after 30mgs of vals. The normal Dutch shite is much easier to sleep on, much easier.  I do remember that from the old days though, pills keeping me awake more. Not what I need nowadays with a pregnant wife and a two year old! Off to the children's zoo today - that'll be fun!!!!



How was it? I went there last year on the Sunday with my now ex one of my mates and one of hers. Was good jaguar skills was class and wilkinson, DJ EZ was a let didn't because they had him in a small tent and the sound wasn't loud enough but I noticed they have been allowed to increase the volume this year? Did want to go the Saturday looked better to me.

The defqons I have are the first run, they've been in storage for a few months now


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> I'm glad you got the real deal, but hope everyone appreciates that as a HR site we really should make it clear that a pressed pill being visually the same or called the same is absoltuely no sign it's safe nor recommendation of anyone to take one without testing.
> 
> Likely future press, second runs just reduce the MG as and when the presser feels the reputation grows, likely the MD changes as you wouldn't do a pill press run using part of your MD stock and then be sitting on a load of MD to press more. It's a numbers game in and out fast as possible.
> 
> Someone somewhere will be jumping on the back of them at some point.
> 
> Defqons are advertised now at all sorts of varying mg.
> 
> Please also do remember that mg per pill can vary widely based on the skill of the presser to control the dose per pill.
> 
> Could all well be another reason why varying reports begin. Who knows so many variables! It really is luck and being on the ball at the time, great that you guys on here report that but we do need to very careful to get the correct HR message and keep saying Test and don't trust.
> 
> We lost another 2 souls this weekend presumably to the war on drugs. Let's keep fighting the fight and giving people clear facts.



Yeah could have good MD then the mongy sort, do s first run with the good then put the mongy shit in then do a new press and that gets a good reputation etc.

They're in it for a good time not a long time ££££


----------



## Mailmonkey

Red defqons....... :D


not often i buy pills, at least 5 years in fact, maybe more, but heard good tingantingz about these .....

so probably ill advisedly bought meself a stash before I'd actually tried any. Plan being to never have to buy any more pills again in my life and just stock up now on some good ones that will  last me however long this life drags on for now.....

don't know why but ive had them about a week now and curiosity got the better of me this evening,yesterday now, .....

verrrrrrry slow come-up,clean though,lovely in fact....have no idea why i just had another one,  oh yeah, testing purposes.......

coming up shit happened about 45 mins after dropping, then i had a shower, long shower, still didnt bring me up, then came and started rading the EADD pills megathread, the one prior to this one, and by the time i got to the end of it was grinning at all the people seeming to be shuffling out the shadows and , and the same old arguments and missingoldpills still doing his thing.....but anyway came up very smooothly not at any point overwhelming just when i stood up to go and get a drink realised really got a griin on my face and now i think about it some lovely warmth and tingles and all feels good. 

Needed this right now tbh 

I not sure why they take  so long to kick in, i did bite about a third off but only s i could taste it properly, and it seemed to taste almost *too* safroley, like they'd added something to give it a saffrole ping of authenticity.... 

anyway, i'm very contented with these....possibly last ever purchase of MD.............

Have to find a party to go to now.

EDIT>>>>>>>>>>>yeah that second one took not yet but nearly 2 hours ago again felt that sliding up over the last half hour or so and very very nice E thesea are....

will leave them all nice and safe and in a box to be brought out for special parties and rare occasions between now and my demise.


>>>>>>EDIT>>>>>>>fucck yeah, got some firly recent sven vath live sets on.......nice long lasting these......


----------



## Grassman

Small_town_casual said:


> How was it? I went there last year on the Sunday with my now ex one of my mates and one of hers. Was good jaguar skills was class and wilkinson, DJ EZ was a let didn't because they had him in a small tent and the sound wasn't loud enough but I noticed they have been allowed to increase the volume this year? Did want to go the Saturday looked better to me.
> 
> The defqons I have are the first run, they've been in storage for a few months now



It was really bloody good mate. Highlights were Sven, Booka Shade and the Chems. Sound was much better this year which really made a big difference.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Grassman said:


> It was really bloody good mate. Highlights were Sven, Booka Shade and the Chems. Sound was much better this year which really made a big difference.



Yeah that was the only quarm I had with it last year the sound, was looking forward to DJ EZ and he was shit because you could barely hear him, big jaguar skills fan myself and noticed he was there again this year, last year we stage in a penthouse appartment in battersea was smart as fuck, but ended up twisted the night before


----------



## foolsgold25

Can anyone recommend the best place to buy a pill testing kit? Bought one a year ago or so and it was really difficult to get the drops to come out when using it? Ended up having to shake it like a maniac just to get a drop out.


----------



## morties

Google "Reagent Tests UK" Not sure if that's the ones you used (2ml bottles?) but never had any problems with them.


----------



## morties

Whats the craic with the crazy low prices of Mandy on the DNMs? Is it all that mongy shite? I was gonna try some of the Canadian gear but have some of the Defqons on the way to try out. Haven't done MD in over a year and it was that mongy as f**k. Just couldn't wait for it to wear off.


----------



## shugenja

Shambles said:


> Great post, Boa, and something that is always worth keeping at the forefront of attention. Looks can be deceiving - especially when designed to deceive - so there is never any substitute for reagent testing.




Of course reagent testing is absolutely needed to positively identify a substance -- but to exclude a substance ---

A 5, 10 and 20 mg set of allergy/test doses will exclude multiple substances without needing a reagent kit.

If you get a ++ or more from 5-20 mg it is NOT MDMA - NOT any MDXX -- it's not methylone or ethylone or an APB or MAPB, not 3-MMC or 4-MMC

5 mg oral and a ++ means it isn't meth or speed

It could be a tryptamine, or a PV bath salt -- or some new RC  -- but definitely not MDMA or MDXX

those oral doses are safe even if it happens to contain an opiate (well except for fentanyl or carfentanil) -- mandelin is the only reagent that has a significantly different reaction for opiates than MDMA -- the others are in the same color family or don't react


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Safe4test are my go to
Cheapest as bottles are plastic (good enough)
Small amount of reagent. Reagents do have a shelf life and for recreational you don't need very much. Disposing of them once they show signs of being off ain't easy if you want to be environmental sound. 
Get as many as you can 5 / 6 can't remember but they do a deal, the more reagent variants the better picture you get. Marquis is easily fooled and what most dodgy sellers will aim for?

Do remember that most reagents are in themselves dangerous chemicals based on acid and alkali. Wear rubber / plastic based gloves and wear eye wear like a pair of glasses or sunglasses. Wear long sleeves. Get in on you immediately get lots and lots of water on it. Some don't actually burn straight off and take time. 

Make sure to read about how to test before attempting. Little pin head amount of sample on a ceramic plate and a drop straight onto it. Record immediate colour and look for changes. It's fun to be honest, like opening a present you don't know at Christmas. Lots of help available in pill testing if needed.

I'd also recommend their Coke test if you do partake. I've found them to be very accurate and they do seem to determine a degree of purity plus the other reagents tests have shown clear Levisamole cuts on test.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone bought red defqons recently? I'm thinking of stocking up but not sure if the batch will be the same


----------



## morties

Grassman said:


> Anyone bought red defqons recently? I'm thinking of stocking up but not sure if the batch will be the same



Have a couple coming today hopefully. Might try a cheeky half out if I feel up to it. I'll report back if so.


----------



## flashbak1

http://mooseyart.co.uk/daniel-david


----------



## Small_town_casual

Anyone heard of or seen kitkats on the DNM? Supposedly the new press from those that did the defqons, only 120mg or so my mate said and they're half red half white.


----------



## morties

flashbak1 said:


> http://mooseyart.co.uk/daniel-david




Mmmmmm... Had them all many moons ago.


----------



## oui

Small_town_casual said:


> Anyone heard of or seen kitkats on the DNM? Supposedly the new press from those that did the defqons, only 120mg or so my mate said and they're half red half white.



Yep. 125mg apparently - bet they are great. The last lower dosed pills I had from that presser where Blue QDance about 3 years ago and they where class! If its the same stuff as in the Defqons they could be amazing!


----------



## Mentes

Anyone know anything about reddy/pink peace & love's?

Red peace sign on one side and the word love pressed into t'other.

Cant find these exact ones on pillreports...


----------



## chojek

A report on the Yellow Xboxes, which are still floating around. 

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36174

I had the green ones in Ibiza, and both times I had them felt like the first time on MDMA. The second time in particular felt like I was with God. This was only a month after abusing those Gold Bars for 3 days in a row at Tomorrowland. They were so fucking mongy from day 1, so I thought I had lost the magic forever. Goes to show what a good pill does. I've been searching ever since for this elusive Green Xbox high, I hope I'll find it in the Red Defqons next week.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Mentes said:


> Anyone know anything about reddy/pink peace & love's?
> 
> Red peace sign on one side and the word love pressed into t'other.
> 
> Cant find these exact ones on pillreports...



Yes - see my post on page 37 of the previous incarnation of this thread.


----------



## morties

Isn't the dnm's great. I remember around 2008 drought you needed to know peeps just to get half descent pills. Good bless tor.


----------



## Mentes

MiniNapalm said:


> Yes - see my post on page 37 of the previous incarnation of this thread.



ahhh nice one... 

here for anyone else that might be interested.


----------



## Small_town_casual

morties said:


> Isn't the dnm's great. I remember around 2008 drought you needed to know peeps just to get half descent pills. Good bless tor.



Yeah it's great it's cheap but I don't like it, I'm only a pup at 24 but I'm new skool with an old skool attitude, prefer to know who im getting it off, then over time become more than just "that" but actual mates, can have a laugh with and have a few drinks with, some of my truest mates I've met through that, infact my only true mates that you can count on 1 hand minus your thumb. Plus there's always the risk of a parcel not arriving, a controlled delivery being done and then it's all on a computer no matter what VPN, tor browser or scrambler etc etc you use it still leaves a trail... And after getting raided earlier this year (still on bail for conspiracy) and seeing what they can pull off smart phones, computers etc I'll give the DNM a swerve, it might be cheaper but it leaves a trail and what if a vendor is doing an exist scam? Like calling it a day gets a load of orders in tells everyone there's "logistics" or "postage" difficulties or something and just wipes their account taken your money not sent the goods, you haven't the foggiest where they live and yeah...

But negativity aside I see the appeal of it as, how can I phrase this... SWIM paid £425 for 100 and then SWIM had heard of others getting 50 for £75 off the DNM 

Oh and a heads up got those on DNM... Kitkats, the successor to the defqons, look very nice and dosed at a nice 140-160mg, finally no "200-220mg bangers" 8) bla bla... Just a nice dose that.


----------



## Treacle

To be honest, I'd much rather use the DNMs, which usually sell lab tested chemicals, from source, than trust an English dealer, who has no clue what he's selling. I've never heard anyone on here getting PMA from online, but plenty of people drop dead from it when they buy pills here. To be fair, other than PMA, the chances now are that your pills will be MDMA. It's worth the risk, if it's a personal amount, as well. 

The Kit-Kats sound interesting. The fact they're lower-dosed makes me very hopeful that they're the same MDMA as the Defqons, otherwise they'd be very disappointing. A full drop of a Defqon is too much on a night out, as well, I would have thought. I couldn't walk properly, when I tried a full one.

Things really are looking up. Me and my mate are having a Defqon later. Enjoy yourself, everyone!


----------



## Small_town_casual

Treacle said:


> To be honest, I'd much rather use the DNMs, which usually sell lab tested chemicals, from source, than trust an English dealer, who has no clue what he's selling. I've never heard anyone on here getting PMA from online, but plenty of people drop dead from it when they buy pills here. To be fair, other than PMA, the chances now are that your pills will be MDMA. It's worth the risk, if it's a personal amount, as well.
> 
> The Kit-Kats sound interesting. The fact they're lower-dosed makes me very hopeful that they're the same MDMA as the Defqons, otherwise they'd be very disappointing. A full drop of a Defqon is too much on a night out, as well, I would have thought. I couldn't walk properly, when I tried a full one.
> 
> Things really are looking up. Me and my mate are having a Defqon later. Enjoy yourself, everyone!



And you believe they are lab tested? Why's that because they say so? Come on treacle I thought better of you than to be so naive, they are no different to a street dealer, except you don't know what they like like or their name etc, they will still tell you what you want to hear so you buy their product...

But anyway enjoy your night, in waiting till the end of the month to get back on them, was mid July I last had one so hopefully 2 months will be a long enough gap.


----------



## Small_town_casual

They're 125mg and 160mg HCL... And you know they are the defqon successors due to the circled N on them just like the defqons


----------



## Commix

Small_town_casual said:


> They're 125mg and 160mg HCL... And you know they are the defqon successors due to the circled N on them just like the defqons



Fucking hell mate you'll have to edit that picture, remove the source  On another note, that particular source does amazing Ace of Spades pill, the best I've had in years :D


----------



## SilentRoller

> that particular source does amazing Ace of Spades pill



Don't I know it! Still have about 13 of them left - the best pills I have had since...ever. The come-up is a bit rough, but 2 spades in a night made me look like I was having a stroke...an absolute dribbling mess!


----------



## growit&smokeit

Ha ha. Your going to get a virtual wrist slapping.


----------



## Small_town_casual

growit&smokeit said:


> Ha ha. Your going to get a virtual wrist slapping.



Oooooo no not a virtual wrist slapping and *you're getting a virtual spelling and grammar lesson not so smart arse... Picture deleted I don't have time to be fucking around editing and FYI for you dark web lot that can read... Go back a post or 2 of mine and you'll see I don't use the dark web but a noob like me could get access to that picture etc etc. I've not sourced as I've not asked where to get them from or said so and I think if the vendor was that assed they wouldn't put their name on it, or maybe the vendor is George Foreman in which case he's probably so proud of them that's why he put his name on them


----------



## Grassman

Since the launch of the dark web, I 'know someone' who has bought hundreds of pills online and every single one has been exactly as described. Previous to that, the same 'someone' had bought hundreds of pills from regular dealers and been ripped off bloody loads! MCPP, PMA, complete duds, speed pills....even fucking smints! (Yes, they look like superman logos to a naive 18 year old).

So, my point is Treacle is right, in my 'friends' experience anyway.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Oh I'm not denying that but just because they write it doesn't mean it's true I know of people being had off by DNM, but it's swings and roundabouts


----------



## Commix

Grassman said:


> Since the launch of the dark web, I 'know someone' who has bought hundreds of pills online and every single one has been exactly as described. Previous to that, the same 'someone' had bought hundreds of pills from regular dealers and been ripped off bloody loads! MCPP, PMA, complete duds, speed pills....even fucking smints! (Yes, they look like superman logos to a naive 18 year old).
> 
> So, my point is Treacle is right, in my 'friends' experience anyway.



lol, reminds me of the years of BZP/piperazine pills that were sold for something silly like £2 each, I should have known when the guy would offer 5 for £10, but I was young and naive (even more so o.o)


----------



## growit&smokeit

Small_town_casual said:


> Oooooo no not a virtual wrist slapping and *you're getting a virtual spelling and grammar lesson not so smart arse... Picture deleted I don't have time to be fucking around editing and FYI for you dark web lot that can read... Go back a post or 2 of mine and you'll see I don't use the dark web but a noob like me could get access to that picture etc etc. I've not sourced as I've not asked where to get them from or said so and I think if the vendor was that assed they wouldn't put their name on it, or maybe the vendor is George Foreman in which case he's probably so proud of them that's why he put his name on them


8( Blimey wasn't expecting that reaction. 

I agree though that in a ideal world having a local dealer with high grade MDMA on tap is the ideal but I have never had that. I would have to go through mate's dodgy street dealers. Those kit kats do look nice though, Q dances have been by far the best pills I have had in the last few years so if they are as good as them I will seek them out.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Q-dance and checkpoint... People raved about Nintendo crew ones and yeah some were good but I always preferred the q-dance crews but now CP is on the scene and the MD in their pills is nice


----------



## chojek

Small_town_casual said:


> Q-dance and checkpoint... People raved about Nintendo crew ones and yeah some were good but I always preferred the q-dance crews but now CP is on the scene and the MD in their pills is nice


I agree, I've found Nintendo produce to be more mongy usually. The Warner Bros were amazing though.


----------



## Small_town_casual

chojek said:


> I agree, I've found Nintendo produce to be more mongy usually. The Warner Bros were amazing though.



Did you ever try the OG APS? I had find in my collection it was tested at 140mg, Defo wasn't a q-dance or Nintendo press as there weren't baby about big the MD was on point... As for the q-dance vs Nintendo, without stirring shit the yanks always preferred Nintendos but for me it was q-dance the OG defqons, androids, bluetoiths etc were bang in only gang 180mg in where as Nintendo banged 200+... Will give them credit for the OG dominoes and whoever pressed the adidas trefoil (also because I'm an adidas head 30+ pairs of adidas trainers)

But yet Nintendo have done good ones and q-dance have and before any of you assume I'm a rep... CP has never had a bad pill always been bangers supremes especially, press might be crumbly buy the product is bang on... Had it out with a yank saying CPNare garbage and Nintendo are "fire" because they been pressing longer, but how does he not know it's an old chemist from that crew maybe that's disbanded and set his own line up. Plus just because you've been doing it longer doesn't mean you're better, the phrase "practice makes perfect" is utter bullshit... Now i might be wired and rambling on but ill tell you why that's saying bullshit because you can practice all you want and if you practice shit you'll only ever produce/be shit... So just because this yank is narrow minded think if that because the Nintendo crew have been going longer than CP they'll be better is shit because they could have spent 4 years pressing poor and CP done 1 year pressing high end, also what if the top chemist at CP used to work for Nintendo or q-dance? That happens but non of us will know.

FYI... This is only speculation if any crew read I'm not slagging off just giving my opinion and sorry if it offends and don't worry I'll probably get back lash 
2. Admin/moderators if any of this is against forum rules please edit and I apologise if so... Take it easy and happy rolling %)


----------



## chojek

I never tried the AP's, but I was looking out for them. I wanted to find the Adidas Trefoils too, and the Purple Bugattis were supposed to be rocket fuel. 

I still don't know who pressed the Blue Teslas, but they felt even better than the orange ones for me. Everything from CP has been on point though. 

Damn, we all must really love pills lol.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Purple Bugattis were superb - gutted I only have one left for my collection


----------



## Small_town_casual

I dont mean the new APs but the OG ones http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33027

They're the ones they were belters and chojek I have 2 adidas trefoils in my collection, as I love adidas trainers got over 30 pairs and the only colour it could have been is blue, belting pills aswell


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Defqons 

Marquis - instant a gourgeous deep dark purple

Mandelin - dark blue initial black 10 seconds.

Mecke - instant intense green 10 seconds changes to a royal blue 

Liebermann - instant intense brown changing to black

Froehde - instant black changing to show dark blue

Gallic acid - brown instant then green 13 seconds turning back to brown in 46 seconds. There is a theory that the reaction of brown to green to brown in this time line shows presence of left over safferole from synth - don't flame me I'm just quoting safe4test. 

Simons - blue instant.

Laymans terms best results I've ever seen. Clarity of colours, changes are very clear and very fast / instant. No other colourations seen in margins of reagent. 

Remember this was one pill tested of a certain batch. Always test your own to make sure. 

I'd say these bad boys are looking very promising. Consumption will have to wait for suitable time and place.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

^

*Salivates*

I've acquired some. Suitable time and place won't be long in coming.


----------



## gannetsarewe

A friend just gave me a couple of what are supposed to be 2CBs, I have never had 2CB before, but I have had RC pellets which is exactly what these look like, very bad pressed crumbly mulberry coloured cylinders. Anybody in Ireland come across these.


----------



## MiniNapalm

That sounds very promising Boa ?

Further to STC's previous posts, here's the first pill report for the defqon successors, the kit-kats: http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36429


----------



## Brenner

MiniNapalm said:


> That sounds very promising Boa 
> 
> Further to STC's previous posts, here's the first pill report for the defqon successors, the kit-kats: http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36429



I hope I'm wrong but I'm sceptical about these kitkats being the same quality as the defqons supposedly are. The report states the high lasted 1.5 hours, which is pretty unremarkable in my books (4-6 hours anyone?) from circa 130mg MDMA. Granted though, we don't know any of the other variables that could be at play.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

From what I see the kitkats aren't the successors they are just another option from the NL / q dance lot. IE lower dose at supposed 140 mg prob more like 120 and just being pitched as alternative for low to medium tolerance running alongside the Defqons and the ace of spades. Defqons are the Burger King replacement. Listed as 200mg tested by a centre at 190 ish. 

That BK press ran for 9 months or at least they produced enough availabilty and altered colours etc. 

Q dance apparently did bitcoins gold bars and androids. Found the bitcoins and gold to not be that good TBH. Never tried a BK but reports suggest a reall heavy hitter, at 240 mg they surely would be!!


----------



## Small_town_casual

I think they are the successor as they have the NL stamped in a little circle like the defqons did, just like how checkpoint puts CP on the back, just another way to show it isn't a copycat and they probably ran the BK ones so long and waited for the defqons to come out for festival season, well that's what I'd do it would be a perfect gimmick, especially if you were going to defqon. I've not seen any other pills with the NL stamped into them.

The user states that the peak lasted 1.5 hours, now we don't know if they roll every weekend? How often they roll etc do tolerance might be higher and many other factors, the comments suggest it is the same pressed, but time will tell, my mate is getting some and will be trialling them soon 

Someone is right in the comments how they look just like the Bugatti slapped press and they were real nice, them and the OG dominoes


----------



## stoopidlies

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Defqons
> 
> Marquis - instant a gourgeous deep dark purple
> 
> Mandelin - dark blue initial black 10 seconds.
> 
> Mecke - instant intense green 10 seconds changes to a royal blue
> 
> Liebermann - instant intense brown changing to black
> 
> Froehde - instant black changing to show dark blue
> 
> Gallic acid - brown instant then green 13 seconds turning back to brown in 46 seconds. There is a theory that the reaction of brown to green to brown in this time line shows presence of left over safferole from synth - don't flame me I'm just quoting safe4test.
> 
> Simons - blue instant.
> 
> Laymans terms best results I've ever seen. Clarity of colours, changes are very clear and very fast / instant. No other colourations seen in margins of reagent.
> 
> Remember this was one pill tested of a certain batch. Always test your own to make sure.
> 
> I'd say these bad boys are looking very promising. Consumption will have to wait for suitable time and place.



These are up there with 02/03pills
For sure rush after rush i love mdma i love the chemistry mm spakad


----------



## Mooley

The defqons I bought 3-4 weeks ago are crap. Marquis went black. This aft on an empty stomach I've started with 2/3 n waited N hour. Did another half n Felt slightly more awake but not in a good mood. Just dropped a pink nipple from months back n I'm flying ? Would like to send these defqons to be tested as still have 2.5 left any info on how to do so much appreciated x


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Mooley said:


> The defqons I bought 3-4 weeks ago are crap. Marquis went black. This aft on an empty stomach I've started with 2/3 n waited N hour. Did another half n Felt slightly more awake but not in a good mood. Just dropped a pink nipple from months back n I'm flying &#55357;&#56833; Would like to send these defqons to be tested as still have 2.5 left any info on how to do so much appreciated x



Unlucky sir.

http://www.wedinos.org/


----------



## Mooley

Yeah pissed off they look the bizz, big white chunks marquis ok. Guess I've been unlucky but pink nip has kicked in hard so all is not lost ?


----------



## Mooley

Thanks for the link SHM )


----------



## Small_town_casual

Mooley said:


> The defqons I bought 3-4 weeks ago are crap. Marquis went black. This aft on an empty stomach I've started with 2/3 n waited N hour. Did another half n Felt slightly more awake but not in a good mood. Just dropped a pink nipple from months back n I'm flying &#55357;&#56833; Would like to send these defqons to be tested as still have 2.5 left any info on how to do so much appreciated x



Send them me and I'll send you a selfie?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

I had a defqon on Friday night, in fact I had two (spaced 4 hours apart....probably) because I'm a greedy pig. How anyone can come on here and type when they are on one defies logic. Maybe nobody does. I was stuck on a Spotify playlist I wasn't particularly enamoured with a) because I couldn't see fuck all to manage to change the playlist and b) I didn't particularly care anyway.

I'm amazed they haven't tested for at least a small amount of MDA in with the MDMA. I haven't been so spannered (or blinded) for years. Big smiles, lots of (probably bullshit, please don't play the tape back) chat.

Recommended.


----------



## Grassman

I totally agree


----------



## spacejunk

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I had a defqon on Friday night, in fact I had two (spaced 4 hours apart....probably) because I'm a greedy pig. How anyone can come on here and type when they are on one defies logic. Maybe nobody does. I was stuck on a Spotify playlist I wasn't particularly enamoured with a) because I couldn't see fuck all to manage to change the playlist and b) I didn't particularly care anyway.
> 
> I'm amazed they haven't tested for at least a small amount of MDA in with the MDMA. I haven't been so spannered (or blinded) for years. Big smiles, lots of (probably bullshit, please don't play the tape back) chat.
> 
> Recommended.



Jealous.
I havent had MDMA since about 2003.
E never was my favourite, but in the right setting, that sounds pretty lovely, i just cant be bothered trying to chase these things up.
Damn you brits and your diverse, cheap and apparently fairly high quality drug market.
Never really experienced MDA, but i'm pretty fascinated by it.

I guess i'll have to settle for harvesting my big juicy san pedro before i move, as a last-trip-for-while with some very dear friends.


----------



## Don Luigi

spacejunk said:


> Jealous.
> 
> 
> I guess i'll have to settle for harvesting my big juicy san pedro before i move, as a last-trip-for-while with some very dear friends.



Sounds like a great goodbye!

Have you tried it before?

Happy 11k posts btw


----------



## Small_town_casual

ABPI_ said:


> Found this video quite interesting, a company promoting their new rotary press by getting it to spit out dutch pills (Chupas, UPS, Gold Bars, Nintendos, YouTubes)
> 
> Still wondering how they got hold of these pressing plates though, they must use commercial companies who sell on the press straight away or release it to the public, quite a fine machine I must say.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4zjomVI_VM
> 
> mr ghosty!



Yeah seen them on a well known auction site for fuck all and I was wondering how they I about getting them and I reckon they have to put in an order of "xx amount" for them to justify making a press in that shape. So they do and as we've seen they pump them out by the millions so they order however many they need to, like let's say the company will make say 10,000 if they buy 50% of them then the other 50% end up on sites online. End of the day it's not illegal to have a Warner brothers, YouTube, adidas dye etc just like its legal to sell cannabis growing gear, only illegal when you use it for that.

Well that's my theory anyway they agree to buy 50% of the minimum order required and the other 50% don't get released for another month or 2, that could be why we are seeing various copies of the same stamp eg. Don perignons, Harley Davidsons, bugattis, Warner brothers etc because it wasn't cost efficient constantly buying new dyes all the time. But like I said that's just my theory I could be a mile out like... The other theory is of course corruption, everyone has a price and everyone wants a slice of the big cake and as they say, if you can't beat them join them.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Sounds like everyone had a blast on the Defqons, except one! Mine are apparently the real deal, friend dropped a full and loved it. All I really got out of him was "the rushes". 

I also never can work out how people can drop MD and then post stuff on the Internet. Last thing I want to do TBH. Even if I can see straight. All out Stims of course but MD I like to get out IRL. I've only ever taken MD at home once and that was due to an abort of a rave I went to alone, I realised it was a little too deep Gabba Techno with a heavy presence of far right. Couldn't see myself giving out hugs and love got out of dodge fast. 

Pill press dies - the Chinese can manufacture a mould from a picture in days for peanuts. Like literally peanuts. They are extremely keen on tooling metal parts. I know of 2 cities in China which specialise Huagyan (plastic moulds) and Yuyao. You find that cities in China do specialise to a certain craft or trade, even prostitution (or at least did until they were purged 2014 and closed down, 30000 ladies rounded up in Dongguan and sent to re integration camps). 

The question is how usable they would be. Rest assured there will be some unscrupulous fella feeding his dye makers with details in China. If you actually consider the fact they openly sell this does mean there is a market for them, likely however they create the market by using crap metal IE they don't last long so they get return business.   

This is why it's a very good reason to measure dimensions and weights of pills and report them. Likely a fake press will be based on drawings and will not be accurate to the original. This bit tends to be missed on PR but actually it's as important as testing if your trying to resource a specific pill type. 

Also there are various methods to press, those dyes are singles made for very manual production. It's why the two tone coloured pills are becoming more prevalent. Much harder to copy by simple single press stamps, or at least very laborious.

This will scare you all as to how easy it is

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t4zjomVI_VM


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> I know of 2 cities in China which specialise Huagyan (plastic moulds) and Yuyao. You find that cities in China do specialise to a certain craft or trade,



And in Vietnam, the streets of Hanoi also specialise in a trade per street. I have no doubt you could get the same results in Hanoi with the right contacts.


----------



## SilentRoller

Just bought in a nice personal stash of PMK oil - made MDMA, tested by Energy Control at 93% purity. Interestingly, it is a medium cola colour and smells so strongly of safrole you can almost smell it through the bag. I initially thought the strong smell could be caused by remaining precursor and expected my gear to be damp/oily with a smell like that. But nope...completely dry. Appears to crush up lovely too.

I won't be trying for a good few weeks though as I have a busy schedule and I want to give the old serotonin time to regenerate. Especially after the MDA battering I have it a few weeks ago. However, I am feeling pretty hopeful that this may be a return to the rushy and empathetic MD of old. Got talking to my usual DNM MD vendor, and he said there is gradually a shift occurring with the shift to PMK made MDMA. Many people have been complaining of mongy/weak MD. It isn't just us...we aren't going mad.


----------



## chojek

I ended up making the same mistake a few others have made with the Red Defqons. I was impatient at waiting around 2 hours for the first one to kick in so I took a 2nd. Then I stupidly ate a 3rd for some unknown reason and I had to sit down in the medical tent for a bit. I ran out of there in a state of euphoric bliss. I even stole the pen they gave me to write down my details, which was impossible. Extreme rushes, euphoria and empathy. Highest I've ever been, and the euphoria was something else. These are special, just be patient. I think I ended up being high for over 6 hours. Hard to sleep after a night on these, but most fun I've had in ages.


----------



## Treacle

Well, if SHM of all people found them to be special, then that seals it. I had them again last night. Initially dropped alone, but ended up seeking out mates to join, because I felt too sociable to be alone. Still got a smile on my face today. I know exactly what you mean about the MDA thing, SHM. Every time I've taken them I've ended up in a right state. 

Shame to hear about a copycat batch, but I'm fairly certain they're still about, if you buy from the right person...


----------



## mister

Got some fantastic MDMA on the weekend, all the classic signs of what we all love and miss.......BUT....the come down was horrendous and as Ive got older the come downs outweigh the up so although it was nice to visit, I don't think Ill be going there again for a while.

The tiredness and lethargy plus feeling down in the dumps just doesnt seem worth it any more.


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Well, if SHM of all people found them to be special, then that seals it. I had them again last night. Initially dropped alone, but ended up seeking out mates to join, because I felt too sociable to be alone. Still got a smile on my face today. I know exactly what you mean about the MDA thing, SHM. Every time I've taken them I've ended up in a right state.
> 
> Shame to hear about a copycat batch, but I'm fairly certain they're still about, if you buy from the right person...



Is the copycat bunch confirmed or just (rightfully) speculated?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Tec said:


> Is the copycat bunch confirmed or just (rightfully) speculated?



I'd say speculation. Appears they did run out but all appear restocked. The ones I've tested would be prob restock, I'd have to ask a friend who asks a friend etc to be sure. 

The only thing I did notice that on some the NL is not that readable or in fact you can't see it, maybe Treacle and others can confirm on their early ones. Could be the die has become worn IE later pressing, maybe MD drops who knows. 

As with MD everyone can have some differential of experience tolerance, set, setting, use of prescribed drugs or combos etc. A one off report compared to several I'd say still good 

But check dimensions 1.1 cm across 0.4 cm depth. Believe that was also reported on the official test report from check your drugs.


----------



## Tec

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> I'd say speculation. Appears they did run out but all appear restocked. The ones I've tested would be prob restock, I'd have to ask a friend who asks a friend etc to be sure.
> 
> The only thing I did notice that on some the NL is not that readable or in fact you can't see it, maybe Treacle and others can confirm on their early ones. Could be the die has become worn IE later pressing, maybe MD drops who knows.
> 
> As with MD everyone can have some differential of experience tolerance, set, setting, use of prescribed drugs or combos etc. A one off report compared to several I'd say still good
> 
> But check dimensions 1.1 cm across 0.4 cm depth. Believe that was also reported on the official test report from check your drugs.



Thanks for the info mate, appreciate it.

Have done some digging around on Dark Net and it's not too difficult to see who they're sourced from and who's actually reselling the stuff, will stick an order in tentatively. There's a scary amount of vendors selling them though, if you're buying on DNM use the forums provided to get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Tec said:


> Thanks for the info mate, appreciate it.
> 
> Have done some digging around on Dark Net and it's not too difficult to see who they're sourced from and who's actually reselling the stuff, will stick an order in tentatively. There's a scary amount of vendors selling them though, if you're buying on DNM use the forums provided to get a better idea of what's going on.



I don't like to assume (makes an ass out of u and me).

So checking about and now appears more data

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_09161.pdf

Big variance on Defqons 147 up to 245 mg. So exercise caution when dosing.

My dimension are off as well but that's possibly the way you measure. 

Also NL logo is definitely reduced from some later pics could be worn off during transport or die. One thing that does appear on all pics seen is one cut away section next to the NL is not uniform to the other two.


----------



## JG0007

Did 1X Defqon on the Sunday of a festival. Good but I needed more. Probably because it was day 3 on the trot.

EDIT - Did silver bars on the Fri and Sat and they blew the head off me, nice and clean.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Grabbed my defqons that have been put away where even I can't get to for months due to recent events which some members know about and understand why I've done that... Anyway can only just make out the NL stamp it's on the top left point on the right of the break line if that makes sense? It will to those that have them or had them. Still look boss, but then found a pick n mix bag too and in it is the most white speckled supreme I've seen and anyone that has had one of the brighter MK1 supremes will know they are great dids, I personally think we have CP to thank for other pressers upping thrust game with quality.

Because for me CPs presses have always been spot on, nice MD on them and was making a name for himself, nownthisnmigjt be a conicodence but CPs presses have always been a little bit crumbled and not had that gloss finish some others have but if you remember the Dutch lions were a bit crumbly and didn't have that gloss finish and we all know the script with them. Like I said could be a massive coincidence but something to ponder over?

Oh and forgot to mention there was an OG Dutch lion in the pick n mix


----------



## Broseph Smith

Anyone tried the red (or very dark purple?) Warner Brothers? 

I find reports on every other color of Warner Brothers, but not red. Ecstasaydata, Pillreports, neither had red Warner Brothers. Reddit had a post and someone responded they could be copycats as the press is very old now. 

Anyone hear about them or try them?


----------



## MiniNapalm

ABPI_ said:


> Had some yellow Rolls Royces for Cream Closing party in Ibiza, they were alright but the music took complete control, pure trance classics. I could have done all night sober and still enjoyed it but these only enhanced it greater, jaw was going wild and rushed my tits off, I saw a lot of skeptical reviews on PR but they were quite good. Ended up buying a load of MD though instead, theres quite a lot of pills on the island, Teslas are everywhere and Music On pills, strange shape.
> 
> No defqons when asking about, but cant be too picky I guess.



Sounds amazing mate. Do you recall any of the classics that were played?


----------



## SilentRoller

I'm glad to report good MD crystal is back! Ended up with a free night to myself without the missus, so I decided to test a low dose (140mg) of the crystal I got in. I didn't fancy getting too spangled, as I had a busy weekend ahead.

I won't bore you with a long trip report, but the stuff was incredible. I wasn't expecting much as 140 is a low dose for me ( I usually start with .2), but for the first time in God knows how long, I finally felt empathy again on MDMA! Ended up going down the local and chatting ears off, whilst hugging randoms. Proper state! Furthermore, it was rushy as fuck and I finally got eye wobbles once again! Lasted a good 4 hours without a re-dose! I'm glad my quest for good MD has finally come to an end :D.  Now to stock up further!


----------



## consumer

1.4 is not a low dose of good MDMA. Its actually quite a high dose. When i was involved in it we put 125mg in a cap and never ever had a complaint and this was from people who have rolled every weekend for many years even decades.


----------



## headfuck123

last weekend I was given a bright yellow redbull. Id had the pink ones before which where the typical 200mg dutch bean, mongy but strong and same goes for the yellow ones but they seemed to be poorly pressed, crumbly and rough so im unsure if they are from the same pressers. Had absolutely no comedown or sore jaw the next day which was plus though.

Took 200mg of crystal on friday which got me completely monged out and falling all over the place, no bueno. 

I think in future I should stick to 1 dose of around 120mg - 160mg. Anyway its time for a long break as MD seems to really fuck my mood after years of weekly abuse in the past. 8(

What are peoples thoughts on 6-apb? ive had some for quite a while but havnt got round to trying it yet.


----------



## EmDeeExEx

That's good to hear, SilentRoller. 

Is this PMK-synthed MD described as such by your supplier? I'd very much like to find my way to such glorious territory myself, so just wondering what to ask (search) for.

Just happened upon an old stashish of beans, too, including Rainbow Drops, a blue Dutch Lion, UFOs, and a Mercedes AMG. 

Just need to locate some good Xtal now.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Small_town_casual said:


> Grabbed my defqons that have been put away where even I can't get to for months due to recent events which some members know about and understand why I've done that... Anyway can only just make out the NL stamp it's on the top left point on the right of the break line if that makes sense? It will to those that have them or had them. Still look boss, but then found a pick n mix bag too and in it is the most white speckled supreme I've seen and anyone that has had one of the brighter MK1 supremes will know they are great dids, I personally think we have CP to thank for other pressers upping thrust game with quality.
> 
> Because for me CPs presses have always been spot on, nice MD on them and was making a name for himself, nownthisnmigjt be a conicodence but CPs presses have always been a little bit crumbled and not had that gloss finish some others have but if you remember the Dutch lions were a bit crumbly and didn't have that gloss finish and we all know the script with them. Like I said could be a massive coincidence but something to ponder over?
> 
> Oh and forgot to mention there was an OG Dutch lion in the pick n mix



Choices choices! Never can keep em long enough if there good.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Choices choices! Never can keep em long enough if there good.



That's nothing boa  I'm not a massive E heab I can take'rm or leave'em, only do them at a gig/festival/event or at a good house party, plus they've been put away where I can't get them easily due to current circumstances, got a fair stamp collection I have


----------



## PartTimeRaver

SilentRoller said:


> I'm glad to report good MD crystal is back! Ended up with a free night to myself without the missus, so I decided to test a low dose (140mg) of the crystal I got in. I didn't fancy getting too spangled, as I had a busy weekend ahead.
> 
> I won't bore you with a long trip report, but the stuff was incredible. I wasn't expecting much as 140 is a low dose for me ( I usually start with .2), but for the first time in God knows how long, I finally felt empathy again on MDMA! Ended up going down the local and chatting ears off, whilst hugging randoms. Proper state! Furthermore, it was rushy as fuck and I finally got eye wobbles once again! Lasted a good 4 hours without a re-dose! I'm glad my quest for good MD has finally come to an end :D.  Now to stock up further!




Hmm interesting. Things seem to be picking up then im led to believe? Gonna get meself on these naughty sites i think. Been browsing for months and researching what and who and whatnot, think am gonna bite the bullet and order


----------



## bogman

http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/

small blue pill tested as MDMA, sample sent in as Valium. looks like a vali with A 27B stamped on the pill. very strange results


----------



## consumer

ABPI_ said:


> That is a strange one.
> 
> Though the dutch were pressing I think some sort of Pharm pills with either valium stamp or something else but in white, they were really thick, cant for my life remember. It was strange tbh because they were really good pills but had a pharm sleeping tablet stamp, ill have a look. Imagine taking one of those thinking you were due a nice sleep?


Maybe made for export, put in blister packs and valium packaging. Ingenious way to ship in bulk overseas.


----------



## SilentRoller

For those that care, MDA is making a come-back in the UK. Just ordered 15 115mg caps of MDA from the darknet. Time to trip absolute tits....


----------



## PartTimeRaver

SilentRoller said:


> For those that care, MDA is making a come-back in the UK. Just ordered 15 115mg caps of MDA from the darknet. Time to trip absolute tits....



Never (knowingly) had MDA, how different is it to MDMA? Just more visuals?


----------



## SilentRoller

MDA does indeee have more visuals, but it's a lot more messy and speedy. You can barely see for eye wiggles/roll and the come up is a bit rougher than MDMA. Combine a small bit of MD in there though and you have yourself the best night ever!


----------



## swedger77

headfuck123 said:


> What are peoples thoughts on 6-apb? ive had some for quite a while but havnt got round to trying it yet.



ok, is it brown/tan in colour and smell of TCP or circuit boards? Turns the Marquis a perfect purple colour? If so you might actually have 6-apb.

I'd opt for a dose of 125mg. Sit back and enjoy. Come-up can take up to 2 hours. 

Drink a decent amount of water as some folk get headaches. 

Let us know what you think,

Swedge


----------



## Small_town_casual

So my choice got the festival was started off with half a supreme with my mate the night before and ended up having a defqon each, stayed up all night blasting music (much to the annoyance of the girls) but we both agreed that the defqons were something else, really are the best we've both had in a long time!!

Then while in there I had a peach Dutch lion saved for ages ago then just stuck with defqons, did a half then I remember doing a full one, yeah we were very twisted, Infact that night I even managed to knock myself out apparently, but I don't remember doing it or coming round from it so it doesn't count  Infact tripped out quite a bit from the balloons and especially doubles haha.


----------



## flashbak1

Meant to be getting some defqon's. Can anyone please share any links,pics, info etc that I should look at to make sure they're not copies?

Thanks


----------



## psilocyclist

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4793&mobile=1

Blue punishers with trace of 4Fluoromethylphenidate.. Should this be a concern?


----------



## JG0007

PartTimeRaver said:


> Never (knowingly) had MDA, how different is it to MDMA? Just more visuals?



You think you had a comedown? You haven't had a comedown until you have had an MDA comedown.


----------



## ABPI_

psilocyclist said:


> https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4793&mobile=1
> 
> Blue punishers with trace of 4Fluoromethylphenidate.. Should this be a concern?



Just a sign of a dirty lab / cross contamination I guess, not really a concern as its only a trace amount.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

morning all , well me and the missus have eaten through a hell of a lot of defcons in the past 2 months and still got good euphoria from them , built up a tollerence like but they are fantastic pills. Reading through the lab tests would explain a lot as some absolutely floor us and others just a nice warm tickle.. Had a silver simcard last weekend and was pretty impressed with that too to be honest abit stronger than the defcon but not as quite as euphoric but still good and didn't mong me. Having a break now and going to stock up ready for Christmas and new year .. Also some mad stuff flying round locally called 'hexen' I presume its the RC ethyl-hexedrone .. fucking people up pretty bad weird yellow shit. Have a sunday people


----------



## SilentRoller

> You think you had a comedown? You haven't had a comedown until you have had an MDA comedown.



I don't agree with this. Yes If you eat 200mg of MDA the comedown is a bit shit, but I find it much easier on your mind and soul the next few days than MDMA. No suicide Tuesday!


----------



## Treacle

I have to disagree with you, Mr. Roller. I think MDA comedowns are worse, and both in combination are evil.


----------



## Bella Figura

Had some MDMA over the weekend. 

Tested with a marquis, still didn't seem to be as good as stuff i've had before - lacked trippiness and depth I felt. Still great and amazing and all, but considering the doses of 180mg with 90mg redoses I really felt it would've hit me harder than it did. 

Not complaining, just don't understand...


----------



## Treacle

Did the marquis go dark purple, or jet black?


----------



## Bella Figura

such a fine line between dark purple and jet black :D

It was somewhere in between I guess...

why, what would the difference be?


----------



## SilentRoller

Maybe I'm just a freak then, where I find MDA or it in combo with MDMA much easier than MDMA alone.

I jest (sort of), but I would suggest everyone try MDA at least once, it is incredible for dancing your tits off and less mongy that its Methyl brother. Giving it another go this weekend - first time since the snowball experience. Going with 110mg, although I'm thinking of splitting that across two bombs with a bit of MDMA in each?

I get the feeling 110mg MDA at once when going out on the town would just get me kicked out/refused entry from everywhere....


----------



## Treacle

I've had some MDA for about six months, that I haven't touched. Waiting for the right time. When I've been out and had MDA pills, I've found myself tripping my tits off, not knowing what's going on, but in a fun way. A lot of the pills from the early 2000s were a mixture of both MDMA and MDA, and provided some amazing nights out.


----------



## steewith2ees

Treacle said:


> A lot of the pills from the early 2000s were a mixture of both MDMA and MDA, and provided some amazing nights out.



Come 4am and everyone in the club has spectacles on, your staring at faces for ages only to realise that your looking at the back of their head.....

fucking quality


----------



## Treacle

Exactly. You keep going up to people that you know, saying hello, then realising that it's a complete stranger...


----------



## consumer

MDA used to make me spew every time. I used to get pure crystal in caps. Enjoyed the experience but without fail spewed when they hit. Cant remember the come downs. Was over 20 years ago now.


----------



## bogman

Treacle said:


> Exactly. You keep going up to people that you know, saying hello, then realising that it's a complete stranger...



i was walking down the street after club finished and asked this girl in school uniform why she was not in school, snapped out of it for a few seconds and i was talking to a rubbish bin


----------



## steewith2ees

bogman said:


> i was walking down the street after club finished and asked this girl in school uniform why she was not in school, snapped out of it for a few seconds and i was talking to a rubbish bin



That's the one bogman. That is just the fucking ZONE


----------



## Acid4Blood

Anyone had red Teslas? Shield shaped with scoreline on back. Hard pressed.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Need to get some of this MDA haha. Tbh i used to get in states like how some of you have described above, and doing a bit of reading old threads apparantly the blue playstations back in 2004 were MDA?? Well i had shitloads of them they were around for fuckin ages and used to fuck me up n i did get visuals a lot, but i just put that down to hammering it all weekend every weekend and lack of sleep n that. Fuck knows.. Loved them tho, was also in green, white,yellow as far as i can remember, then after that heinekens appeared for ages.


----------



## steewith2ees

You'll always get a bit of it from standard ees if you (likeme) pig out on them, as they metabolise into MDA anyhoo and after 2 or 3 the empathy is generally replaced by a more MDA centric twist regardless.


----------



## SilentRoller

I definitely feel MDA is the way to go now, with just a tad of MDMA. I will say though, MDA does have that 'edge' to it that can get a bit much sometimes. In the sense that it can become very 'heart-poundy' and I have felt once or twice that I was on the verge of a bit of a panic attack when I realised how hard I was smashing the old heart. This was after 200mg MDA+ though (plus some MDMA) so I'm not surprised really.

It's just odd though - considering MDMA alone  has never caused me anxiety in that sense before. I just take comfort in the fact that MDxx being an amphetamine, I am probably on one of the safe(r) stimulants out there in terms of the heart. People essentially take amphetamine daily if you have ADHD (I'm aware some are potential analogues etc)


----------



## steewith2ees

It's horses for courses SL - MDA is the way to go for people who have 'lost the magic' from MDMA (translation - got too used to the buzz) but although it doesn't the same 'wow' factor after 20 years it's still, arguably, my favourite drug, as dspite my heroin use, my nirvana is jacking my ass off to dance music with MDMA being a staple of this experience. MDA is just as good, if I could source either at the moment I would be made but I can't so tough shit, and I'm not comfortable with, erm, more internet based sourcing of same, so until I get a life back and get some IRL connects I just have to do without.


----------



## flashbak1

flashbak1 said:


> Meant to be getting some defqon's. Can anyone please share any links,pics, info etc that I should look at to make sure they're not copies?
> 
> Thanks



So after no responses...I went ahead and got some anyway. 

Identical to these http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36342

Purple and black marquis result, Madelin and Mecke are aok but a weird reaction with Simons. It's a constant purple, not blue! The simons is a bit old so might not be correct. Also i've ran out of Robabtest to check with that.

Has anyone actually tested them with Simons's and got a blue result?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Just took a yellow & blue minnion at 11pm. Remember bogman doing a marquis test at a festival in June & it went purple. They smell very aniseedy. Always a good sign.


----------



## steewith2ees

What's it saying now A4B - I have one Breitling bar in my tin and would have joined you if I wasn't saturated with clonazepam.


----------



## Small_town_casual

flashbak1 said:


> So after no responses...I went ahead and got some anyway.
> 
> Identical to these http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36342
> 
> Purple and black marquis result, Madelin and Mecke are aok but a weird reaction with Simons. It's a constant purple, not blue! The simons is a bit old so might not be correct. Also i've ran out of Robabtest to check with that.
> 
> Has anyone actually tested them with Simons's and got a blue result?



Just eat the fuckers mate, I had them the other weekend after a 2.5 month break and that time it was defqons, was at the stone roses. Anyway me and my mate had them and both agreed they were the best Es we'd both had in a long time, they're the breath of fresh air that's been long over due.


----------



## Acid4Blood

steewith2ees said:
			
		

> What's it saying now A4B



Hey stee! It was/is actually quite beautiful! ~130mg clean MDMA. Been dancin to faithless & japanese popstars the last few hours! Got into bed beside my girlfriend for a while. Couldn't stop kissin her cheeks.... they're extraordinarily soft! :D  She was too sleepy to be smothered in so much love so downstairs i went 4 a few lines of K. Back up to bed & rubbed her back till she fell asleep. Back down for wine, weed, xanax & cartoons. Maybe a bowl of cereal. Took the minnion 7 hours ago. Bit pekish now! :D


----------



## steewith2ees

Sounds gorgeous dude... faithless & jap pop - what a combo!


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

flashbak1 said:


> So after no responses...I went ahead and got some anyway.
> 
> Identical to these http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36342
> 
> Purple and black marquis result, Madelin and Mecke are aok but a weird reaction with Simons. It's a constant purple, not blue! The simons is a bit old so might not be correct. Also i've ran out of Robabtest to check with that.
> 
> Has anyone actually tested them with Simons's and got a blue result?



As reported a few pages back bruv but still not consumed (oh for just a couple of days of my own with no responsibilities ?)

Defqons 

Marquis - instant a gourgeous deep dark purple

Mandelin - dark blue initial black 10 seconds.

Mecke - instant intense green 10 seconds changes to a royal blue 

Liebermann - instant intense brown changing to black

Froehde - instant black changing to show dark blue

Gallic acid - brown instant then green 13 seconds turning back to brown in 46 seconds. There is a theory that the reaction of brown to green to brown in this time line shows presence of left over safferole from synth - don't flame me I'm just quoting safe4test. 

Simons - blue instant.

Laymans terms best results I've ever seen. Clarity of colours, changes are very clear and very fast / instant. No other colourations seen in margins of reagent. 

Remember this was one pill tested of a certain batch. Always test your own to make sure. 

I'd say these bad boys are looking very promising. Consumption will have to wait for suitable time and place.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Im guessing everyone's seen this 

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/video/watch-high-society-ecstasy


----------



## PartTimeRaver

The ones that turn purple supposedly more like the old school pills, more empathy, energy etc


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Halah said:


> good to know, thanks man



Purple first within a couple seconds max then centre turns black within 5 seconds but the edges still retain a really deep purple hue with no other colours present is a general consensus?


----------



## Treacle

Sorry, Halah! Yeah, if marquis goes purple, rather than instantly to completely jet black, you've more than likely got some decent MDMA. The theory definitely seems to hold up... It's quite amazing that you can't get a lab to tell you what to expect, but a simple reagent test can.


----------



## Bella Figura

Cheers guys, I'll test another little bit tomorrow and pay more attention to the results.

Have two batches, so can post a pic of each (if they don't look alike...)


----------



## headfuck123

I remember a couple years ago there was a lot of talk about deaths and people getting ill from green apple pills. Ive been offered some green apples from someone I trust but just wondering if there have been any more recent presses which arent PMA? 

Il get some to reagent test this evening and post my results.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

headfuck123 said:


> I remember a couple years ago there was a lot of talk about deaths and people getting ill from green apple pills. Ive been offered some green apples from someone I trust but just wondering if there have been any more recent presses which arent PMA?
> 
> Il get some to reagent test this evening and post my results.



Yep apple pills have always been a bit of a risk even way back in the 90's. Seems there is however at least a valid EU press still making but blue, yellow and green listed at a wholesome dose of around 130. latest results from Zurich test centre. 

https://www.ecstasydata.org

The green apple https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4694&mobile=1

Latest defqon test from Zurich the pill quality looks pretty crap 

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4807&mobile=1

But 240 +! Not sure if they report Hcl or actual MDMA content but does look like defqons are a wide dose range.

Also interesting to see orange tesla results. 

https://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?start=0&search_field=all&s=Tesla

Clearly there are different orange ones lots of different press, been around for a long time.


----------



## headfuck123

Thanks for the info on the apples. The ones I have look more like this (from a photo I was sent) - https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3172 but seeing as im not in America I find it hard to believe they are the same pill.

They also look quite like these pills in terms of colour and texture - https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2555

I havnt got a chance to test them yet as a friend is holding them for me but I might get a chance later today. The source said they have been enjoying the same press now for months and everyone is loving them and I really do trust their word but im still skeptical just with the reputation of green apples.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

headfuck123 said:


> Thanks for the info on the apples. The ones I have look more like this (from a photo I was sent) - https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3172 but seeing as im not in America I find it hard to believe they are the same pill.
> 
> They also look quite like these pills in terms of colour and texture - https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2555
> 
> I havnt got a chance to test them yet as a friend is holding them for me but I might get a chance later today. The source said they have been enjoying the same press now for months and everyone is loving them and I really do trust their word but im still skeptical just with the reputation of green apples.



Your right to be. You can buy and have been able to buy cheap pill dyes for ages on apples so likely your looking at a home press. See the video I posted a little bit back if you want to see how it's done.  

To be honest mate any pills that don't show up as a large scale press operation should be tested with caution no matter what the fella selling you it tries to say (he ain't selling it for your benefit). If you take a look at the pill you can generally tell. Enteric coating is a dead give away - only used on high grade pressing and usually to ensure stability of transport etc. Small scales never have that shiny coating. 

Personally if I don't see good results by my own eyes reagent and user report I steer clear. I only do pills I can identify myself.

I also study closely the weights and dimensions of reported pills. It's very difficult to get the exact weight of copying due to specific gravity of the binder being used. IE all fillers have a given density. If their is a variance of the filler / binder used or more less MD % this will generally alert on a test report as a differing weight. Wish we would all learn to weight our pills as you could very quickly build up a picture of what pills are copies, second runs etc.


----------



## headfuck123

On my phone so can't make a lengthy reply but I tested those green apples. They have an "R" on the back so I'm guessing it's some uk based home pressed pill. Marquis went blue to jet black. Froehde went black so I'm guessing all good. Dropped 1 and I'm off to the bar.


----------



## Small_town_casual

I'd be suspicious about them myself, anyone can buy a pill die I mean look at that link further up and thst little documentary on vice them lads pressing their own pills... Got to say them lads were a shambles, "we have to be quiet their parents are downstairs" "turn your phone on silent it can be identified by ringtone" yeah because loads of others don't have that ringtone plus you can change it, the more worrying thing is your voice and the fact you have invited journalists to where you do your work!!!! That is bait not your fucking ringtone, plus if the camera crew called them when they were near they could pick up cell site analysis, if I was them I wouldn't have had my phone on me, in fact forget that I WOULDN'T INVITE A FILM CREW ROUND OR SPEAK TO THEM!!! Clearly in it for the image, anyone with an ounce of common sense wouldn't speak to them, plus they were sloppy, spilling shit, pouring stuff straight onto the scales!!!! 

RAHHHH it was hard to watch


----------



## dan88

Had some peach coloured partyflocks this weekend. I'm not sure if these are an old batch but they seemed very nice


----------



## headfuck123

the green apples turned out to be quite nice. Not very strong pills but nice MD in them, not mongy like most pills these days just nice clear headed loved up chatty feeling. Ended up taking 2 though and id normally only go for 1 200mg pill these days.


----------



## uniqlo2015

Shame I missed those Ace of Spades, cant find them anywhere anymore.

Anyone tried Pink Troika or Red Levi?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Small_town_casual said:


> I'd be suspicious about them myself, anyone can buy a pill die I mean look at that link further up and thst little documentary on vice them lads pressing their own pills... Got to say them lads were a shambles, "we have to be quiet their parents are downstairs" "turn your phone on silent it can be identified by ringtone" yeah because loads of others don't have that ringtone plus you can change it, the more worrying thing is your voice and the fact you have invited journalists to where you do your work!!!! That is bait not your fucking ringtone, plus if the camera crew called them when they were near they could pick up cell site analysis, if I was them I wouldn't have had my phone on me, in fact forget that I WOULDN'T INVITE A FILM CREW ROUND OR SPEAK TO THEM!!! Clearly in it for the image, anyone with an ounce of common sense wouldn't speak to them, plus they were sloppy, spilling shit, pouring stuff straight onto the scales!!!!
> 
> RAHHHH it was hard to watch



5000 pills in a week
38 hours working week, go work Mc D it's £ 8 an hour? 
130 pills an hour
Just one pill every 30 seconds
Free press cos you paid for it on some other fuckers card
Cost of 750 mg of MD (generous to give them 150 mg per pill) and binders = £ 7500 @ £ 10 a gram

Go to Glastonbury sell them at £ 10. 

£ 50 k Bro for an outlay of less than £ 8 k.

They are laughing at you, me the govt and every other fucker as they ride the biatches all night long. 

TBH I'd be laughing when I was spilling it all over the floor cos it don't mean shit - Especially when I'm using the happy meal box scoop.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> 5000 pills in a week
> 38 hours working week, go work Mc D it's £ 8 an hour?
> 130 pills an hour
> Just one pill every 30 seconds
> Free press cos you paid for it on some other fuckers card
> Cost of 750 mg of MD (generous to give them 150 mg per pill) and binders = £ 7500 @ £ 10 a gram
> 
> Go to Glastonbury sell them at £ 10.
> 
> £ 50 k Bro for an outlay of less than £ 8 k.
> 
> They are laughing at you, me the govt and every other fucker as they ride the biatches all night long.
> 
> TBH I'd be laughing when I was spilling it all over the floor cos it don't mean shit - Especially when I'm using the happy meal box scoop.



Ain't laughing at me pal... They're sloppy, drinking while on the job and saying he can taste MD when licking his phone, I know *this person* would be 100% sober when handling or doing anything, phone off when going to certain locations let alone fetch a fucking camera crew round, spilling shit on the floor and using some £10 scales, I mean fuck me sort it out, they should have bulk scales, apparently you can get ones that go to 1 dp and up to 2kg for £20 then some proper jewellers ones for £35.

Then not a chance they're getting £10 a pop, not bring round and a M logo on them, sketchy press that, then even still the 5000 (even though the other lad said 1,600) was just before glasto, what do they do on a weekly basis? Plus you can't say £10 a pop or even £5 because these lads shouldn't be doing singles should be passing out G packs or just doing bulk, but bait going singles and you're the pressure. 

Like I say I'm laughing at them for inviting a film crew round, bullied on or not you just wouldn't entertain it, if they had owt about them they wouldn't have, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Valkyrie

Treacle said:


> ...if marquis goes purple, rather than instantly to completely jet black, you've more than likely got some decent MDMA.


The saffrole smelling mitzi turbos circa 1998/99 turned marquis a deep inky blue.


----------



## Bella Figura

Interesting, thanks Valkyrie.


----------



## bogman

a strange one https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4786


----------



## Brenner

So I tested a red defqon. Interestingly these pills appear to be odourless although I thought I read somewhere that MDMA is in fact odourless, only the impurities (such as left over safrole?) create a smell - and perhaps anything else the presser may have added if he thinks it will help sell pills. - Possible correction needed as I've nothing to back up this info.


On the marquis test, I couldn't really see a huge difference between the red defqon and another dutch pill I tested classed as "mongy". Could be that my defqon isn't an original batch, although it came from a reputable source, is well pressed and the "NL" in the little circle is very well defined.

We really really need a confirmed 90's pill to test against....


----------



## MiniNapalm

Word on the street (well Dutch forums) is that the dual coloured Ikea is the successor to the red Defqon. Rumoured to be +-200mg:

https://postimg.org/image/t0t13f8pl/


----------



## MiniNapalm

Not yet, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Cameltoesaremoist

tested purple are the best pills ive had in a long time they have 2 old people with walking sticks haha


adult image


----------



## Small_town_casual

MiniNapalm said:


> Word on the street (well Dutch forums) is that the dual coloured Ikea is the successor to the red Defqon. Rumoured to be +-200mg:
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/t0t13f8pl/



They'll be the successor to the kitkats, same dual colour and how the colours fade into each other not block like on the redbulls and have the NL stamp on them... Look good, wonder if they pressed the minions then as the dual coloured minions were yellow and blue. Makes sense doing idea yellow and blue as they're Swedish %)


----------



## MiniNapalm

Yep STC, I think you may be right. Did you (or any other contributors to this thread) have the KitKats and if so, what were they like?

They looked great, but haven't had any myself.


----------



## ABPI_

Small_town_casual said:


> They'll be the successor to the kitkats, same dual colour and how the colours fade into each other not block like on the redbulls and have the NL stamp on them... Look good, wonder if they pressed the minions then as the dual coloured minions were yellow and blue. Makes sense doing idea yellow and blue as they're Swedish %)



That not just the colours of Ikea?

They got a NL certified stamp it looks like. %)



bogman said:


> a strange one https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4786



Ket, Diaz and Promethazine, thats some crazy Thai mix right there, maybe Red Yabba for the night, Blue pill for the day, Knockout.


----------



## bogman

MiniNapalm said:


> Yep STC, I think you may be right. Did you (or any other contributors to this thread) have the KitKats and if so, what were they like?
> 
> They looked great, but haven't had any myself.



kitkats 134mg http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_1016.pdf


----------



## Valkyrie

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Im guessing everyone's seen this
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/video/watch-high-society-ecstasy


Good video. I'm surprised they don't mention DIY testing kits though.



			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> Came across this whilst pottering and thought it worth posting here...
> 
> I know there's been similar concerns about the way certain prescription and OTC drugs effect women quite differently to men (and quite differently again depending on what stage of the monthly cycle she happens to be on at the time). Seems the fudging of drug trials over... well over the history of drug trials really, that largely excludes women participants could turn out to be a fairly significant problem. And one that also applies to recreationals - especially amphetamine-family recreationals.



I remember reading about the hormone, water retention and electrolyte imbalance link in young women being potentially fatal not long after Leah Betts died yet it's still not common knowledge, or even uncommon knowledge. I'm careful not to drink too much water without replacing sodium, calcium, potassium and magnesium.

Slightly off topic, but connected. The half life of caffeine can be longer depending on the stage of the menstrual cycle. It becomes significantly longer in pregnant women. I can testify that going through the menopause and my hormones being all over the place, the length of time caffeine affects me can be much longer on some days. I only have caffeine when I need it so its effect on me is is easy to monitor.

If this happens with caffeine, then why not with other drugs? Me and my OH used to need to redose speed or mdma at about the same time. Now I'm buzzing much longer than him so he needs to take more than me which he never used to.



> In humans, caffeine normally has a half-life of three hours. During the first trimester of pregnancy, however, the half-life of caffeine increases to 5.6 hours, and continues to increase to a high of 18 hours by the 35th week of pregnancy (Golding, 1995). These altered pharmocokinetics may be due to changing hormone levels during pregnancy (Berger, 1988 ). Changing levels and the efficacy of the p450 enzymes may also be involved in altered caffeine half-life (Nolen, 1988 ). The half-life of caffeine in newborns can be as long as 40-130 hours because of the immature metabolic pathways utilized in caffeine excretion (Nehlig and Debry, 1994a).



This has also been linked to crying babies going through withdrawal.

Interesting :-
Nicotine speeds the metabolism of caffeine.
The half-life of caffeine is halved in smokers and doubled in women taking oral contraceptives.
Caffeine potentiates some drugs including amphetamine and analgesics.
Sugar potentiates caffeine.

http://scienceblogs.com/developingintelligence/2008/02/11/optimally-wired-a-caffeine-use/
http://fetal-exposure.org/caffeine/


----------



## Small_town_casual

ABPI_ said:


> That not just the colours of Ikea?
> 
> They got a NL certified stamp it looks like. %)



Don't know they could be, but that is why IKEA will be yellow and blue, like I have a pair of adidas Malmö and they're yellow and blue.

As for the kitkats I've not, last pill I had was a defqon, still got some left I don't do them often, not heard of anyone having them as the person I go to had blue punisher ta, only seen kitkats on the dark web... Not really been out there by the sounds of it and made a new press fairly quickly, lets just hope these 200mg IKEAs still have that same MD in them from the defqons.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Thanks for the report Bogdan.

And here here to this: "lets just hope these 200mg IKEAs still have that same MD in them from the defqons." ?


----------



## Treacle

Valkyrie said:


> Caffeine potentiates some drugs including amphetamine and analgesics.


It now suddenly makes sense why there's sometimes caffeine in cold and flu medications containing paracetamol or other painkillers, such as shitty Lemsip, and why they only put 750mg of paracetamol in there, instead of the normal 1000mg. I'm assuming it's so it tastes better than a full gramme of paracetamol, but it's still massively overpriced wank, which doesn't really help. It's obvious that caffeine boosts the effects of amphetamines (for better, or worse), so that adds up.


----------



## chojek

How do the Sim Cards compare to the Defqons? I wouldn't mind getting one as a collector's item, or just to mix it up.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Finally got round to dropping a defqon. Empty stomache. 2/3 at 11 a very gradual up. 1/3 an hour later. Completely in control but loving life. Lots of energy, euphoria and smiles. Dancing away intermixed with smoke breaks until 2.00. Home for 3 couple of stacked ones and then amazing CEV and a few OEV. Sleep for 5.30. Bit drained but still got a nice glow.


----------



## steewith2ees

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Finally got round to dropping a defqon. Empty stomache. 2/3 at 11 a very gradual up. 1/3 an hour later. Completely in control but loving life. Lots of energy, euphoria and smiles. Dancing away intermixed with smoke breaks until 2.00. Home for 3 couple of stacked ones and then amazing CEV and a few OEV. Sleep for 5.30. Bit drained but still got a nice glow.



Sweet.

Sorry, I'm just in the right frame of mind to read such a positive pill report.


----------



## Don Luigi

I had some grey and green Darth Vaders last night.

They seemed to be quite a low dose and I never really got to where I wanted to get.


----------



## steewith2ees

Wounder. What a way to countenance IGUTB report... you've blown my high now so I, to a lesser degree as I'm just gong to skin up again, can clearly and presently feel your pain...

It's a real bitch when they work ok but you just can't seem to get over the precipice before you blow the chances of a full roll by taking one too many and just end up pill - whizzing and underwhelmed.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I hear a 16 year old girl has died following ingestion of a 'red Buggatti Veyron'. Any other info on this tragic waste of life?


----------



## MiniNapalm

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I hear a 16 year old girl has died following ingestion of a 'red Buggatti Veyron'. Any other info on this tragic waste of life?



Only that purple ninja turtles may also have been involved. That press is currently being sold on the dnm and has good user reports - though of course you never can tell & should always test before you ingest.


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I hear a 16 year old girl has died following ingestion of a 'red Buggatti Veyron'. Any other info on this tragic waste of life?



Fuck that's young so if you take into account what MN said about the reports, it may have just been the strength, especially if due to age / naivety basic 'safer dancing type hr guidelines weren't followed


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

steewith2ees said:


> Fuck that's young so if you take into account what MN said about the reports, it may have just been the strength, especially if due to age / naivety basic 'safer dancing type hr guidelines weren't followed



Exactly. The fact that other pills may have been involved suggests that she might have been pushing the envelope further than her experience allowed. Always easy to blame 'other subatances', but we need to remember MDMA can be lethal in its own right. RIP...


----------



## Valkyrie

Treacle said:


> It now suddenly makes sense why there's sometimes caffeine in cold and flu medications containing paracetamol or other painkillers, such as shitty Lemsip, and why they only put 750mg of paracetamol in there, instead of the normal 1000mg. I'm assuming it's so it tastes better than a full gramme of paracetamol, but it's still massively overpriced wank, which doesn't really help. It's obvious that caffeine boosts the effects of amphetamines (for better, or worse), so that adds up.



That and the fact that Night Nurse contains promethazine hydrochloride (phenergan) so you need the caffeine to combat the grogginess.


----------



## MiniNapalm

chojek said:


> How do the Sim Cards compare to the Defqons? I wouldn't mind getting one as a collector's item, or just to mix it up.



I've not had them to compare, but did find this which seems to indicate that the successors to the Sim Cards may be gold Ikea pencils: http://tripreporter.tumblr.com/post...rox-200mg-simcard-succesors?is_related_post=1


----------



## Jabberwocky

heard this wee girl had the turtles that were flagged on pill reports a while ago

http://www.pillreports.net/index.ph...0&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&submit=Search+Reports


----------



## MiniNapalm

First report on the Ikeas - and from a reputable user: http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36577

Looks like halves are the order of the day.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

love the look of those ikeas, and the pencils


----------



## headfuck123

Someone needs to make pills to look like mini dishwasher tablets. 120mg MDMA outer shell with a 100mg MDA ball in the centre.


----------



## Acid4Blood

headfuck123 said:


> Someone needs to make pills to look like mini dishwasher tablets. 120mg MDMA outer shell with a 100mg MDA ball in the centre.



ha! great idea.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Looks like the killer pink PMMA supermans are back. Seems they have been found in Amsterdam. Probably same batch from a couple years ago bought out for the unsuspecting at Amsterdam dance event. But be aware avoid all pink / red superman press.

https://www.trimbos.nl/actueel/nieuws/bericht/?bericht=2165

Edit looks like two alerts 

Red ferraris too which are new and advertised as 200mg

https://www.reagent-tests.uk/blog/two-batches-of-pills-containing-lethal-pmma-detected-in-europe/


----------



## Sprodo

After a dodgy pill in ibiza late August looking forward to finally sampling the defqons next Friday. Had them burning a hole in my pocket all summer


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sprodo said:


> After a dodgy pill in ibiza late August looking forward to finally sampling the defqons next Friday. Had them burning a hole in my pocket all summer



What was the pill, Sprodo & what happened, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Sprodo

MiniNapalm said:


> What was the pill, Sprodo & what happened, if you don't mind sharing?



Was a green rolls Royce my mates had been taking all week, except only after I'd taken it - on top of a decent SIM card, she said she had bought it off someone on the street and not same place as the originals....

As I was coming down just felt awful, really cold , shuddery, really sick and dry heaving for hours. And all over pain. Was very strange and I hadn't taken any MDMA for 2 months before that and just a legit SIM card before it that night.

I think they were more yellow/green than the legit ones but memory of night is a bit blurry


----------



## Small_town_casual

Sprodo said:


> Was a green rolls Royce my mates had been taking all week, except only after I'd taken it - on top of a decent SIM card, she said she had bought it off someone on the street and not same place as the originals....
> 
> As I was coming down just felt awful, really cold , shuddery, really sick and dry heaving for hours. And all over pain. Was very strange and I hadn't taken any MDMA for 2 months before that and just a legit SIM card before it that night.
> 
> I think they were more yellow/green than the legit ones but memory of night is a bit blurry



Did it have 2.0 on the back?

To be fair the rolls Royce is an old stamp, very old actually think it was 2013/14 they first came out, can buy the RR dye for not that much on the internet.


----------



## headfuck123

Seen a couple reports on PR but wondering if anyone here has tried the pink grenades?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

I was wondering about them too, cus they very cheap. Bit too cheap


----------



## headfuck123

Turns out ill be getting pink flugals instead. Anyone tried them?


----------



## growit&smokeit

Have some yellow rolls Royces from 2015 only took them once. They gave me a pain in the kidneys when they kicked in, made me feel cold and a bit dysphoric at about 3 hours in.


----------



## steewith2ees

growit&smokeit said:


> Have some yellow rolls Royces from 2015 only took them once. They gave me a pain in the kidneys when they kicked in, made me feel cold and a bit dysphoric at about 3 hours in.



http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/rolls-royce-ecstasy-police-warning-6228726

sorry about the rag that this is linked too. I wouldn't even eat a fish supper out of it usually.


----------



## MiniNapalm

headfuck123 said:


> Turns out ill be getting pink flugals instead. Anyone tried them?



Haven't tried them myself, but this report puts them at 242mg hcl = 203mg mdma.

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_1016.pdf


----------



## Sprodo

growit&smokeit said:


> Have some yellow rolls Royces from 2015 only took them once. They gave me a pain in the kidneys when they kicked in, made me feel cold and a bit dysphoric at about 3 hours in.



Exact same symptoms I had. And loads of dry retching.


----------



## Brenner

Any more updates on the red defqons?


----------



## growit&smokeit

I can remember that report from a few weeks after I took it,gave me a fright, mine look very similar. The feeling reminded me of when I had some dodgy green 8 balls which were a freebie. It will teach me to not test stuff, even if it is from a reputable source.

It wasn't a terrible experience, probably because I only took a half then another half later. It did feel off though. I still have about 4 pills but I won't do them, I'm just hanging on to them out of curiosity for when I get a test kit. Got some supposedly high purity crystal for my next session.


----------



## Small_town_casual

**REMOVE IF NOT ALLOWED**

Now more than ever I think people should use tester kits, keeping up with the latest press is always a good idea but having a quick search of the net pill press dies are very easily obtained, even new ones for example seen the pioneer deck press, master cards, supremes, Oreos (both with the CP on the back), even Dutch lions are accessible and plenty more it's scary really.

Like I said though mods remove if it's against forum rules.


----------



## Sadie

Small_town_casual said:


> **REMOVE IF NOT ALLOWED**
> 
> Now more than ever I think people should use tester kits, keeping up with the latest press is always a good idea but having a quick search of the net pill press dies are very easily obtained, even new ones for example seen the pioneer deck press, master cards, supremes, Oreos (both with the CP on the back), even Dutch lions are accessible and plenty more it's scary really.
> 
> Like I said though mods remove if it's against forum rules.



STC, You're advising people to use tester kits.  You're looking out for the best interest of people. If people want to take drugs they will, but advising them on taking them safely and looking out for themselves is not a bad thing. This is a harm reduction site. We cannot stop people from taking drugs but we can help people be as safe as possible. 

Harm reduction advice is always allowed  That is why BL is here. Education, Harm reduction and support first and foremost.


----------



## steewith2ees

And as long as you don't mention where you saw the pill presses  good post STC x


----------



## Treacle

Has anyone tried Ikeas, yet? As they're the Defqon successors, I've recommended them to a friend, but it might be a while before he tries them. If they're the same MDMA as the Defqons, then people are in for a treat, as they've apparently been tested at 225mg, which is ideal for taking in halves. I can imagine that a full one would be extremely intense. They look very cool, I must say. I bet that'd be a bastard of a press to copy. I've still got quite a few Defqons left, so I'm not complaining, but it'd be nice to know if that crew are continuing to use proper MDMA.


----------



## chojek

Just had the Defqons, I love you all!! These are seriously too intense. I have a disgusting tolerance but 1 killed me. It didn't help that I took the second before the first kicked in fully. But damn, I liked it this intense. They seriously take forever to kick in, like 2 hours


----------



## Small_town_casual

I just wasn't sure if it would be allowed but yeah they're very easily accessible no dark net required and it's all the stamps so everyone just be extra wary.

Apparently the IKEAs are good, there's a report on PR and someone says they are amazing.


----------



## chojek

My god, it was like my first time tonight. These Defqons are seriously lush. I'm not sharing with anyone lol


----------



## ABPI_

So if it came down to it, Recent Gold/Silver Bars or Rabbits? Or a wide range of crystal ranging from the unknown to some off white, brown, and pink translucent crystals. I "know" what I am getting with pills is all I am thinking, seen good reports on the Rabbits, so so on the bars, with crystal you never know.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

chojek said:


> Just had the Defqons, I love you all!! These are seriously too intense. I have a disgusting tolerance but 1 killed me. It didn't help that I took the second before the first kicked in fully. But damn, I liked it this intense. They seriously take forever to kick in, like 2 hours



Sounds good - but i'd be a little wary if they take that long to kick in. That's not normal for MDMA is it?


----------



## Small_town_casual

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Sounds good - but i'd be a little wary if they take that long to kick in. That's not normal for MDMA is it?



I wouldn't be as it could be a number of factors, full stomach? The environment they're in? Take for instance I went to a festival only a one dayer with my mate and 2 birds and we had defqons and a variety of dids the girls halved a MasterCard (don't worry was an OG one saved, took a right pick n mix down some pills over a year old) then anyway they halved a defqon and one was saying she hadn't come up and was taking ages and was from the 1st run of them and exactly the same as the ones me and my mate were munching, anyway we all had a balloon each (this an hour after she had the half) and then BAM!!! She came up hard!!! She went under having a panic attack almost but it was because it all of a sudden kicked in, but they were from the same batch as the ones we all had been having. Basically saying it could be their metabolism, took longer to break down as there was more binding agent and also I do feel the environment you're in, a delay can be any number of reasons, maybe the MD was in bigger chunks in it so took longer to break down I duno, I could and probably an chatting pure shit as I am chsrged up haha, but just saying everyone is different, some come up after 20 mins some an hour and they could have taken the same Gary from the same batch.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Ha ha, feeling the love Chojek ? 

Reported Dutch test results of 204mg for the blue/yellow IKEAs and 207mg for the gold Ikea pencils.


----------



## Cami187

Ikeas are amazing,  feedback from friends,  very strong take in half's 30 to 45 mins come up total bliss cuddles love n chatting for a good 4 4 hours


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Small_town_casual said:


> I wouldn't be as it could be a number of factors, full stomach? The environment they're in? Take for instance I went to a festival only a one dayer with my mate and 2 birds and we had defqons and a variety of dids the girls halved a MasterCard (don't worry was an OG one saved, took a right pick n mix down some pills over a year old) then anyway they halved a defqon and one was saying she hadn't come up and was taking ages and was from the 1st run of them and exactly the same as the ones me and my mate were munching, anyway we all had a balloon each (this an hour after she had the half) and then BAM!!! She came up hard!!! She went under having a panic attack almost but it was because it all of a sudden kicked in, but they were from the same batch as the ones we all had been having. Basically saying it could be their metabolism, took longer to break down as there was more binding agent and also I do feel the environment you're in, a delay can be any number of reasons, maybe the MD was in bigger chunks in it so took longer to break down I duno, I could and probably an chatting pure shit as I am chsrged up haha, but just saying everyone is different, some come up after 20 mins some an hour and they could have taken the same Gary from the same batch.



The defqons are very hard press. Very hard to break by hand and even by biting. Also enteric coated.

Taking both into account plus possible, as SMC says, full stomach etc, then it can take two hours. 

Said it before but find it much more reliable if your looking to hit a certain party window / dj or whatever to decide how much pill you want then grind it up and drop 30 - 45 mins before. 

Having tried the defqon I didn't find they took that long 45 min - 1 hr. But had an empty stomache and took 2/3 then 1/3. Didn't bother grinding this time. 

And yep @ Chojek nice ain't they. Thanks to all for the shouts. Maybe next time we can set up a private group to report on top beans then we can have a bit longer to stock up before the general public get a look in. Seems they all went tooooo quick. Waiting to see what someone in here says re the Ikea's. Be interesting to see if this NL / PF lot keep to the quality. 

And for the debate sorry but the defqon just re affirms the whole mongy short lived. 1 defqon 6 hours energetic euphoria and love for the world. No comedown bar tired from late night and no suicide Tuesday. First pill I've done since erm 95 maybe where one all night was enough and didn't feel any need for anymore as I was just enjoying that feeling to ruin it with anything. Perfect in every way for me. Defo an out and bout bad boy though. Wouldn't want to sit in on my own with a defqon down the hatch.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Every pill I've ever had has taken no more than an hour to hit - I can usually feel them in 20 minutes, regardless...


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

You tested for MDxx FUBAR? Lol and I tend to feel something soon as I've take a pill. Simply I guess placebo and anticipation. But the actual I'm defo on it always comes at plus 30 and usually 45 to 60 mins


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> You tested for MDxx FUBAR? Lol and I tend to feel something soon as I've take a pill. Simply I guess placebo and anticipation. But the actual I'm defo on it always comes at plus 30 and usually 45 to 60 mins



I'm not arguing with that - anything up to an hour is standard in my book. But 2 hours???


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'm not arguing with that - anything up to an hour is standard in my book. But 2 hours???



Yeh 2 hrs is a long bloody wait TBH. Longest I can remember was 1 hr 45 at ADE Digweed last year. Had some RR 2.0's. Tested of course. 

Weird cos I'd done them before and they'd been ok ish and not that long on prior drops. TBF I was completely spangled on high grade hydro having spent the late morning and whole of the afternoon smoking a couple grams of Barneys finest tangerine dream; the classic let's just pop in for breakfast scenario. Felt actually happier the day after the rave but that was possibly because we found the alternative ADE (personally found ADE venue all a bit manufactured and mainstream). We were just walking through the streets of the Dam and heard the unmistakable thump of bass. 5 minutes later we joined the street convoy of the free party crew who staged a little "let's show them how to have it" culminating in a rave across the Dams streets for over 4 hrs with 5 sound systems. Ended up in a disused car park on the outskirts. Was fun trying to find the way back to the hotel. 

Check out Dutch Acid Family. They drive a big old DAF bus ? with an excellent system and a good taste for techno and psy trance. Really was a case of you want to be on that bus. We tried talking to the guy who appeared to be leading the bus by hanging on to the wing mirror. Turned out the bus was his life support to reality, man was he trippin.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Yeh 2 hrs is a long bloody wait TBH. Longest I can remember was 1 hr 45 at ADE Digweed last year. Had some RR 2.0's. Tested of course.
> 
> Weird cos I'd done them before and they'd been ok ish and not that long on prior drops. TBF I was completely spangled on high grade hydro having spent the late morning and whole of the afternoon smoking a couple grams of Barneys finest tangerine dream; the classic let's just pop in for breakfast scenario. Felt actually happier the day after the rave but that was possibly because we found the alternative ADE (personally found ADE venue all a bit manufactured and mainstream). We were just walking through the streets of the Dam and heard the unmistakable thump of bass. 5 minutes later we joined the street convoy of the free party crew who staged a little "let's show them how to have it" culminating in a rave across the Dams streets for over 4 hrs with 5 sound systems. Ended up in a disused car park on the outskirts. Was fun trying to find the way back to the hotel.
> 
> Check out Dutch Acid Family. They drive a big old DAF bus &#55357;&#56834; with an excellent system and a good taste for techno and psy trance. Really was a case of you want to be on that bus. We tried talking to the guy who appeared to be leading the bus by hanging on to the wing mirror. Turned out the bus was his life support to reality, man was he trippin.



Funny you say that mate as last year at beat herder I had them as well as a few others and the rolls Royce 2.0 started me the first time then when I had one the next day I just didn't seem to come up or it didn't feel like I did and I had a blue instagram and both must have hit me because I was off me nut then haha.


----------



## Sprodo

Used the Defqons tonight, batch from early summer. 90min come up even 3 hours after food. Felt like it took forever to get going but once it hit, it hit ! Took 2 over 3 hours. Didn't feel mongy at all and although quite overwhelming at time didn't think I was in trouble at any stage!

Glad I've stocked up


----------



## Brenner

Those defqons are a rock hard press which i'm guessing may account for the longer come ups. I've not taken any yet but will update once I have. 200mg is probably way too much for me so i'll probably do two thirds ish (circa 100mg) otherwise I get really bad depression a few weeks later. Still interested to hear detailed reports from everyone else who has taken the defqons. Usual stuff such as duration, amount of energy, side effects etc. with timestamps.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Treacle said:


> Has anyone tried Ikeas, yet? As they're the Defqon successors, I've recommended them to a friend, but it might be a while before he tries them. If they're the same MDMA as the Defqons, then people are in for a treat, as they've apparently been tested at 225mg, which is ideal for taking in halves. I can imagine that a full one would be extremely intense. They look very cool, I must say. I bet that'd be a bastard of a press to copy. I've still got quite a few Defqons left, so I'm not complaining, but it'd be nice to know if that crew are continuing to use proper MDMA.



ive got a few coming mate will let you know what there like


----------



## Sprodo

Brenner said:


> Those defqons are a rock hard press which i'm guessing may account for the longer come ups. I've not taken any yet but will update once I have. 200mg is probably way too much for me so i'll probably do two thirds ish (circa 100mg) otherwise I get really bad depression a few weeks later. Still interested to hear detailed reports from everyone else who has taken the defqons. Usual stuff such as duration, amount of energy, side effects etc. with timestamps.



Disclaimer I ate about 3 hours before I dropped, normally I try and leave at least 5 hours.

Took 2/3rds and took ages to come up, got the odd wave that something might happen but took a good 1h30 to get going. Was pretty heavy going at times but on a par with a whole Dutch lion. Energy levels were very high, basically danced for 6 hours non stop. Ended up taking a total of 2 over that time and was fine. I was possibly expecting a bit more but I think the food had a part today. Slept fine 9.5 hours after initially dropping for 7 hours and been pretty good today, appetite was fine. 

Have felt a bit sick at times but not sure if that was because they were strong, the binder or something else.


----------



## Tec

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Every pill I've ever had has taken no more than an hour to hit - I can usually feel them in 20 minutes, regardless...



I had one of the Microsofts take 3-4 hours, I actually went to bed and woke up in rushes.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tec said:


> I had one of the Microsofts take 3-4 hours, I actually went to bed and woke up in rushes.



Perhaps they should have been called 'Microhards'?


----------



## Treacle

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> ive got a few coming mate will let you know what there like


Nice one. A mate is waiting on some, so I'll report his findings.

Had Defqons again, at weekend. Had 1.5 over the night, starting with perhaps a bit over two thirds. Started coming up hard, within about 45 minutes, and it kept building, and I enjoyed the experience. Spent the last couple of hours with my eyes vibrating like fuck, and rolling around in my head. Didn't get the classic loved-up feelings, but I've been battering speed for months, and I still got the energy and motivation to dance. Gave a couple to mates, and they loved them...


----------



## Tree of Life

*Anyone tried red defqon pills?*

Seem to be going around the UK just now. Apparently they're around 200mg MDMA. I used to do e quite a lot a few years ago, but not much recently. Do you think 200mg is too strong at once? I'd always thought 150MG is considered a sweet spot. When I was younger I'd have just gone for it without thinking twice, but I don't want to kill the buzz by overdoing it.


----------



## growit&smokeit

Would definitely start with a half.


----------



## Tree of Life

growit&smokeit said:


> Would definitely start with a half.


Does redosing work that well though? I always found it's all about the first dose, with limited redose potential. Would be pretty shit if I took a half, didn't feel much and then ruined it. Maybe take 3/4 and then take the last bit an hour or 2 later (a line maybe?).


----------



## Fishface

If I had the luxury, I'd do 2/3 and the other 1/3 90mins or so in - enjoy


----------



## Shambles

Loads of Red Defqon discussion over the last few pages, ToL.

My personal experience with 'em has been kinda meh so far. Pretty sure I was being a bit overly cautious as I stuck to thirds all the way and, aside from a pretty frikkin full-on come-up, the rest of the night just plodded along never really going anywhere. Given the consistently rave reviews from people who know of which they speak I don't doubt the pills so much as maybe overestimating them just a wee bit.

Underestimating them also seems a very bad idea by all reports so I reckon at least a half - maybe 2/3 for the tolerant or very keen - should be the sweet-spot.


----------



## Tree of Life

Thanks for the replies - I think I'll go for 2/3. I'll be having a few drinks first too. Is redosing a 1/3 likely to do anything?


----------



## Bella Figura

When re-dosing MDMA a third to a half of your starting dose is recommended.

You won't come up hard on the re-dose but it'll prolong the experience enough to notice.


----------



## steewith2ees

Bella Figura said:


> When re-dosing MDMA a third to a half of your starting dose is recommended.
> 
> You won't come up hard on the re-dose but it'll prolong the experience enough to notice.



I wish someone had told me this when I was 17 and I wouldn't have wasted the hundreds of pills I used to take on top of the first couple that would genuinely bring me up instead of waxing an extra 6 just to keep speeding throughout the following day....

I did learn in the end, but oh just to have those beans back....


----------



## Mentes

steewith2ees said:


> I wish someone had told me this when I was 17 and I wouldn't have wasted the hundreds of pills I used to take on top of the first couple that would genuinely bring me up instead of waxing an extra 6 just to keep speeding throughout the following day....
> 
> I did learn in the end, but oh just to have those beans back....




Whilst I agree... And I very rarely if ever do more than 200mg in a night nowadays, there is something to be said for those totally messy 6 pill benders :D

I don't think I did less than 6 pills on a night out for five years straight, and on the whole I don't regret it.

Maybe if I lost 'the magic' I might feel different but I still love MDMA, 100% my drug of choice.


Where as I do regret caining psychedelics - way more damage done there.

Fortunately I've discovered moderation and respect for mental health.


----------



## demz89

Just got my hands on bue underground pills. Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Shambles said:


> Loads of Red Defqon discussion over the last few pages, ToL.
> 
> My personal experience with 'em has been kinda meh so far. Pretty sure I was being a bit overly cautious as I stuck to thirds all the way and, aside from a pretty frikkin full-on come-up, the rest of the night just plodded along never really going anywhere. Given the consistently rave reviews from people who know of which they speak I don't doubt the pills so much as maybe overestimating them just a wee bit.
> 
> Underestimating them also seems a very bad idea by all reports so I reckon at least a half - maybe 2/3 for the tolerant or very keen - should be the sweet-spot.



Rightly so to be cautious. As stated before there are now several official test centre reports over the last 5 months to show clean but dosage has been varying from a whopping 240+ down to 147. 200 mg seems to be the average. Irresponsible pressing if this is the case and likely later will be lower but impossible to tell what u have 

For me 2/3 was great, could of taken a whole but 2/3 was totally controllable and no heavy feelings or nausea. 1/3 I'd of been meh. Even at 240 you'll only be on 80 and for me that probably wouldn't even give an alert. 

For me I certainly have to get that first drop right. I can get stuck in the never getting there. Not sure if it's just me but it always happens if I do go low even when I try to ignite shit by going heavier on the redose.

Presume I got a mid mg defqon as my sweet spot is 130 - 150 redose + 1 at 60 to 90. That's based on 84% EC tested crystal. 

As Bella stated redose at around + 1 literally as you start to feel the intensity of the first drop is the best way to extend the peak. You do feel redose come on no doubt for me but it just adds to the good feeling rather than becoming to much. Redose also generally gives an extra hr in the zone for me without increasing the overall intensity of the peak high. And yep sorry Stee total waste to be multi dosing all night long. MD doesn't deliver that way. One shot and redose on the come up that's all you get, then it just becomes amphet and or trippy and or monger with limited euphoria empathy etc. Of course it varies for everyone and I guess some have big fresh young brains bursting full of bags of serotonin. 

Always find if I aim under 250 but above 130 per experience it delivers in all ways without negatives. I no longer bother trying to chase a 3rd drop. I've learnt it's a waste brings in more negatives especially on comedown and ruins my vibe. MD for me is a 4 to 6 hour window which I can never extend. Took me awhile to realise it but now I know what my body and brain agrees with it makes experiences so much easier to plan and enjoy.

It does Piss me right off that club culture has changed to extended hours running till 6 am and why the hell put a headliner on at anywhere after 3am is just plain dumb. It's really forcing the issue of multi drops. Totally out of sync. If i got back into the night game I'd be opening doors at 10.30 have the headliners on between 12 - 3 and be thinking about closing up at 4. Yeh party pooper but good HR if I was running a club and was thinking about how people will be using my club. 

I'd place myself as medium on the scale of tolerance plus I'm 6"2 and mistaken for a rugby player. Use 1 month minimum wait but regularly it's more like 2 to 3 months between experiences.

Hope that's of help to finding yours ?

On behalf of ecstasy airlines enjoy your flight. Taking you higher for longer.


----------



## steewith2ees

I know, but I'm just one of those idiots who is just so obsessed with this, and have come up through a rave scene that featured 'headline acts' for more or less the entire night, generally saving the showcase for the 6 - 7am slot - the hardcore jox always tended to play 1 hour sets at these big events rather than the move towards less artists, playing for longer, a feature always consistent with what was originally a (perceived at least) the more 'upmarket' house club scene, that was of course by the end of the decade impossibly intertwined with the more underground elements of UK dance music. 

I'm just one of those hopeless morons who absolutely loves the last hour crowd, insisting on staying until the absolute death before heading on to an another Sunday / headcaser get down (i.e Godskitchen - Afters / Gatecrasher - Insomniacz / Manumission - Carry on @ Space stylee).


----------



## Tree of Life

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Rightly so to be cautious. As stated before there are now several official test centre reports over the last 5 months to show clean but dosage has been varying from a whopping 240+ down to 147. 200 mg seems to be the average. Irresponsible pressing if this is the case and likely later will be lower but impossible to tell what u have
> 
> For me 2/3 was great, could of taken a whole but 2/3 was totally controllable and no heavy feelings or nausea. 1/3 I'd of been meh. Even at 240 you'll only be on 80 and for me that probably wouldn't even give an alert.
> 
> For me I certainly have to get that first drop right. I can get stuck in the never getting there. Not sure if it's just me but it always happens if I do go low even when I try to ignite shit by going heavier on the redose.
> 
> Presume I got a mid mg defqon as my sweet spot is 130 - 150 redose + 1 at 60 to 90. That's based on 84% EC tested crystal.
> 
> As Bella stated redose at around + 1 literally as you start to feel the intensity of the first drop is the best way to extend the peak. You do feel redose come on no doubt for me but it just adds to the good feeling rather than becoming to much. Redose also generally gives an extra hr in the zone for me without increasing the overall intensity of the peak high. And yep sorry Stee total waste to be multi dosing all night long. MD doesn't deliver that way. One shot and redose on the come up that's all you get, then it just becomes amphet and or trippy and or monger with limited euphoria empathy etc. Of course it varies for everyone and I guess some have big fresh young brains bursting full of bags of serotonin.
> 
> Always find if I aim under 250 but above 130 per experience it delivers in all ways without negatives. I no longer bother trying to chase a 3rd drop. I've learnt it's a waste brings in more negatives especially on comedown and ruins my vibe. MD for me is a 4 to 6 hour window which I can never extend. Took me awhile to realise it but now I know what my body and brain agrees with it makes experiences so much easier to plan and enjoy.
> 
> It does Piss me right off that club culture has changed to extended hours running till 6 am and why the hell put a headliner on at anywhere after 3am is just plain dumb. It's really forcing the issue of multi drops. Totally out of sync. If i got back into the night game I'd be opening doors at 10.30 have the headliners on between 12 - 3 and be thinking about closing up at 4. Yeh party pooper but good HR if I was running a club and was thinking about how people will be using my club.
> 
> I'd place myself as medium on the scale of tolerance plus I'm 6"2 and mistaken for a rugby player. Use 1 month minimum wait but regularly it's more like 2 to 3 months between experiences.
> 
> Hope that's of help to finding yours 
> 
> On behalf of ecstasy airlines enjoy your flight. Taking you higher for longer.


A lot of good info here. If these pills can be only 150mg then taking 2/3 might give me a pretty lame buzz? I suppose if I take 2/3 then follow up with the remainder an hour later, I'm taking it all anyway.

I'm slightly taller than you and also have a big build. In recent years e's have only made me quite chatty and a bit of mood elevation. Not experienced any euphoria in as far back as I can remember, and that includes the 10 quid a pill ones. Not sure how strong they have been though. Years ago they used to make me extremely euphoric, wanting to hug people and just talk to everyone. So I want to get the dose right and see if I can bring the magic back.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Didn't have all this bollocks when I were a lad. You necked a pill, felt like God for 6 hours, then did it again...


----------



## Shambles

Well that's basically where all the excitement around these Defqons has come from, Foobatron. Loads of oldskool-types waxing lyrical about these being the first pills in a very long time to capture the feel of Ye Olde Pills of Yore. Jury's still out for me but would be surprised if there's not a fair-sized fire somewhere in amongst all the rapturous smoke.

Thanks for further dosing tips, fellas. Will be a little more adventurous next time. That come-up takes no prisoners even at just 1/3 of a pill so in for a penny...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Shambles said:


> Well that's basically where all the excitement around these Defqons has come from, Foobatron. Loads of oldskool-types waxing lyrical about these being the first pills in a very long time to capture the feel of Ye Olde Pills of Yore. Jury's still out for me but would be surprised if there's not a fair-sized fire somewhere in amongst all the rapturous smoke.
> 
> Thanks for further dosing tips, fellas. Will be a little more adventurous next time. That come-up takes no prisoners even at just 1/3 of a pill so in for a penny...



So Defqons are the 21st century equivalent of Mitzis then? Fuck, better jump on this bandwagon pronto....


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Certainly better than your average bean. Legendary no because they are short run and they change presses regular so before you know it poof gone. Or worse and generally the case the bad ones appear very quickly on the back of their success ruining reputation. 

Imho - Ain't enough time or volume to create a legend pill as we knew it and the variety generated by the dark markets means the market is saturated, choice is vast. 

The yanks for example will all tell ya teslas, Oreos and supremes are legendary but actually it just a run from a presser of consistent product that created the legend. Marketing at its best.  

These days pills ain't round long enough and are easily copied so focus is now towards the groups of individuals who press. 

Go to a nightclub now and it's a pill soup. Used to be you go in the day of Mitzi or even dove and it be yeh you on em ?. Captured market very little choice scene controlled by local criminal enterprise rather than some guy on a computer who could be Kevin from down the road as likely as Mr Big.


----------



## Tree of Life

How do you all find booze affects things? I keep seeing people online criticising the combination, but getting pretty boozy and then taking e's was always a pretty standard weekend for me.

EDIT - also, going to try the defqon tomorrow. I think I will go with 2/3 and then the final 1/3 1 hour later.


----------



## Shambles

I don't mind a few drinks before dropping but tend to naturally and rapidly wind down the booziness to maybe a pint or two over the rest of the night just to wet my whistle. Find it helps a little with the living nightmare that is the ghost piss which is definitely a big plus point. Definitely don't see alcohol as a necessary accoutrement though.

Look forward to hearing how it goes and enjoy your night!


----------



## Small_town_casual

Tree of Life said:


> How do you all find booze affects things? I keep seeing people online criticising the combination, but getting pretty boozy and then taking e's was always a pretty standard weekend for me.
> 
> EDIT - also, going to try the defqon tomorrow. I think I will go with 2/3 and then the final 1/3 1 hour later.



Me too and flake in there but now I've read they counteract each other, but that's normally been at a house party so i ain't assed as long as I end up smashed and beaming I'm happy. As for the booze combo when I'm at an event I might have a couple of drinks but then just stick to water one because it's the cost in a club and also sometimes when chinged or E'd up I can't drink like I usually to do (although not a massive massive drinker) and end up nursing a drink without realising especially larger, plus read on here that you don't feel as E'd up... At a house party it's a different matter sometimes and I'm like a fish to water we the ale but i definitely think water is the best way to get the benefits.


----------



## headfuck123

I tried the pink flugals last night. Took them in halves, up to 2 pills. At some point I was quite heavily tripping visually and mentally where I kept getting thrown into strange scenarios/locations in my head but in reality I was sitting on a  bed chatting gibberish for a few hours. The visuals where quite unlike anything ive experienced before, with the  warping and wobbling of objects and lots of quite specific, novel scenes playing out from a photo stuck on the wall.

Despite the unusually trippy effects of these pills I still think they only contain MDMA (marquis test = purple/black), maybe I just overdid it, converting MDMA into MDA in the body?


----------



## Brenner

headfuck123 said:


> I tried the pink flugals last night. Took them in halves, up to 2 pills. At some point I was quite heavily tripping visually and mentally where I kept getting thrown into strange scenarios/locations in my head but in reality I was sitting on a  bed chatting gibberish for a few hours. The visuals where quite unlike anything ive experienced before, with the  warping and wobbling of objects and lots of quite specific, novel scenes playing out from a photo stuck on the wall.
> 
> Despite the unusually trippy effects of these pills I still think they only contain MDMA (marquis test = purple/black), maybe I just overdid it, converting MDMA into MDA in the body?



Did you only do the marquis test? If so (and you probably already know this) but you need all the reagents to get a better idea of if its an MDXX compound. Marquis on its own doesn't really tell a huge amount.


----------



## Bella Figura

headfuck123 said:


> Despite the unusually trippy effects of these pills I still think they only contain MDMA (marquis test = purple/black), maybe I just overdid it, converting MDMA into MDA in the body?



It's quite likely the 7% that got converted to MDA had an effect on you.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Flugels were lab tested as 240 so if you boshed 2 very likely you'll be tripping. As rightly stated due to conversion in body to MDA at high doses. 

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4842&mobile=1

Careful you'll be taking the BL Cookie Monster title from Small Town ?

Alcohol fine as a diuretic aid couple drinks prior but it's really a waste of good MD to get the hammer down during, as the two don't synergise well. I simply can't touch alcohol until at least + 3 and never have wanted to when I'm on a good un. Maybe it's personal and the way I view the experience - want it as pure as possible. I can go get pissed whenever but I can only do MD every so often. Firm believer in doing the drug you want and getting the most from it mentally and not simply using to get smashed. 

Warning as per a post a long way back excess alcohol intake is a sure fire way to increase potential toxicity and increased workload of the internal organs during the roll, lowers inhibition reduces effect so likely that you take more than you would without. Also dramatically increases the comedown, I find, and nothing worse than a hangover from alcohol it ruins any chance of an nice afterglow. 

Best you can do is to drink isotonic before and after dropping and next day. They replace and restore bodies natural balance. Swear by lucozade both before during and after it really does work. 

Coke is a real waste. Both of the coke and the MD. I would need to double the MD intake even after consuming a line two hours prior. Also increases risks dramatically.

Really the only roll mates I've found to be worthwhile and add LSD, 2 CB, weed, nitrous. Probably a lot more but those are the ones I've tried successfully. For example 3 FPM appears for me to reduce all of the empathetic quailty and turn the roll very stim orientated. Speed used to be a regular combo but I found it very dangerous as it did end up with having to take more MD to balance the speed. I don't include Benzo because they are purely for the point at which sleep is essential. If you suffer aniexty on the come up then take less or perhaps consider MD is not your DOC. 

As always everyone is different so ones mans meat maybe another's poison.


----------



## growit&smokeit

https://www.theguardian.com/society...g-women-keep-dying-after-taking-ecstasy-video


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Flugels were lab tested as 240 so if you boshed 2 very likely you'll be tripping. As rightly stated due to conversion in body to MDA at high doses.
> 
> https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=4842&mobile=1
> 
> Careful you'll be taking the BL Cookie Monster title from Small Town ?
> 
> Alcohol fine as a diuretic aid couple drinks prior but it's really a waste of good MD to get the hammer down during, as the two don't synergise well. I simply can't touch alcohol until at least + 3 and never have wanted to when I'm on a good un. Maybe it's personal and the way I view the experience - want it as pure as possible. I can go get pissed whenever but I can only do MD every so often. Firm believer in doing the drug you want and getting the most from it mentally and not simply using to get smashed.
> 
> Warning as per a post a long way back excess alcohol intake is a sure fire way to increase potential toxicity and increased workload of the internal organs during the roll, lowers inhibition reduces effect so likely that you take more than you would without. Also dramatically increases the comedown, I find, and nothing worse than a hangover from alcohol it ruins any chance of an nice afterglow.
> 
> Best you can do is to drink isotonic before and after dropping and next day. They replace and restore bodies natural balance. Swear by lucozade both before during and after it really does work.
> 
> Coke is a real waste. Both of the coke and the MD. I would need to double the MD intake even after consuming a line two hours prior. Also increases risks dramatically.
> 
> Really the only roll mates I've found to be worthwhile and add LSD, 2 CB, weed, nitrous. Probably a lot more but those are the ones I've tried successfully. For example 3 FPM appears for me to reduce all of the empathetic quailty and turn the roll very stim orientated. Speed used to be a regular combo but I found it very dangerous as it did end up with having to take more MD to balance the speed. I don't include Benzo because they are purely for the point at which sleep is essential. If you suffer aniexty on the come up then take less or perhaps consider MD is not your DOC.
> 
> As always everyone is different so ones mans meat maybe another's poison.



Hahaha I'm no Cookie Monster boa, I'm tame compared to some of my mates, plus don't get Gary'd up often but when I do I go AWOL and end up on a 3 dayer and in some random gaff miles away from where I live with a vague idea how I got there haha


----------



## chojek

243mg!

http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...2016/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Oktober_2016_Defqon.pdf


----------



## Brenner

chojek said:


> 243mg!
> 
> http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...2016/MDMA_extrem_hoch_Oktober_2016_Defqon.pdf



Just looking at that and comparing to my defqons, the one in the pic doesn't look as well pressed. Copycat or maybe their press was wearing out?


----------



## chojek

Mine look a lot smoother too, but the one above may look like this due to wear and tear?


----------



## headfuck123

Now that Ive counted how many flugals I have left, I must have eaten 3 in a session! That could total up to 720mg of MDMA. No wonder I was tripping my nuts off and now have bran zaps for the first time in about 4 years.

A long long break is needed! 8(


----------



## chojek

"As good if not better than the Defqons."
They come in multiple colours too. Things seem to be looking up. 

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36656


----------



## Sprodo

Just seen another 18 year old girl has died in Newcastle this morning.

Read an interesting article this weekend about the impact these super strength pills have on girls and their ability to handle them. Seems to have been a reasonably high amount of deaths this year from MDMA this summer which is not great.


https://www.theguardian.com/society...men-than-men-warn-scientists?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I feel this is purely a symptom of the ridiculous doses reportedly being put in modern pills. Everyone knows the sweet spot is around 120mg of good MDMA. These cunts are messing with people's lives.

I can quite understand why young and inexperienced people get into difficulties if their first pill contains 200+mg of MDMA - that's if it is even MDMA...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

poor girl


----------



## Sadie

Sprodo said:


> Just seen another 18 year old girl has died in Newcastle this morning.
> 
> Read an interesting article this weekend about the impact these super strength pills have on girls and their ability to handle them. Seems to have been a reasonably high amount of deaths this year from MDMA this summer which is not great.
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society...men-than-men-warn-scientists?CMP=share_btn_tw



I've just realised we've posted about the same thing in different threads. The doses are high and we can't be sure, like FUBAR says, if it is MDMA. We do have testing for this but as much faith as I put in to testing I don't think it paints the full picture sometimes with regards to ratios and additives. Not only is each pill so very different but each press and sometimes pills from the same press can vary. Sometimes greatly. 

Regulation, legalization. People are going to take pills either way. IMO, by banning them the government is simply turning a blind eye to the possibility of death. Why do I get the feeling these are words of a personal omen.....


----------



## bogman

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I feel this is purely a symptom of the ridiculous doses reportedly being put in modern pills. Everyone knows the sweet spot is around 120mg of good MDMA. These cunts are messing with people's lives.
> 
> I can quite understand why young and inexperienced people get into difficulties if their first pill contains 200+mg of MDMA - that's if it is even MDMA...



http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_09161.pdf

Popcorn pills 267mg - 307mg ffs.


----------



## steewith2ees

If this all adds up then it should demand a targeted public heath campaign to attempt to mitigate some of the potential damage that could be avoidable.

It would involve specifically targeting female ecstasy users, and specifically tailor the HR message that this is not an issue that can be made safer through drug testing, that these genuine but super dosed mdma products may be responsible alone and urge them to start using smaller doses (i.e, halves instead of entire tablets, q's instead of halves etc depending on usual behaviours) while employing established 'safer dancing' type techniques to further reduce the chance of hyperthermic reactions etc etc.

Unfortunately this would involve public agencies accepting that these ladies are still going to use the drug no matter what and we cannot have that can we, so if this does ever become considered a health crises any response will be along the lines of the regan - 'sorted ?' axis of bad drug campaigning that I totally ignored in my youth and which if more effective may have resulted in me not being a junky fuck spazwat today.


----------



## Sadie

Indeed Stee. It is, in fact, too bad that we cannot garner acceptance that any individual will take drugs despite their gender. They'd be fools to make exception for the female of our species. Should they do so it would highlight that there is a problem indeed for ALL people when not regulated but then, this would highlight the need for it to be regulated and this goes against the very core of their moral stance. But then, when have they ever been known not to blatantly be fools? Or actual morals for that matter..... 

Let the scum die in essence. Smoking and drinking are fine though. Right?


----------



## headfuck123

Bring back the 100mg pills with quality MD @ £1 - 2 a pop! Cant see this happening though as it would increase the number of pills having to be moved about.

Also never thought id be saying such a thing, ha!

First pills I ever got where McDonalds at 10 for £20 and 1 was enough for the night. - http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=11167


----------



## Arnold

This is what's in your mdma


----------



## oui

http://pill.report/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36612#comments

These look like they could be from that manc crew. Haven't seen anything from them in a while..


----------



## bogman

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I feel this is purely a symptom of the ridiculous doses reportedly being put in modern pills. Everyone knows the sweet spot is around 120mg of good MDMA. These cunts are messing with people's lives.
> 
> I can quite understand why young and inexperienced people get into difficulties if their first pill contains 200+mg of MDMA - that's if it is even MDMA...



http://energycontrol.org/files/pdfs/INFORME-ESTATAL-2014_DEF.pdf

check out 11/16 average dose of pills lab tested in Spain


----------



## Brenner

oui said:


> http://pill.report/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36612#comments
> 
> These look like they could be from that manc crew. Haven't seen anything from them in a while..



Bullshit. That's a dealer report, can spot it a mile off. The guy can't even speak proper English amongst the other things that give it away.


----------



## mister

A lot of people say that alcohol ruins MDMA but this study shows that it increases euphoria and the plasma levels of MDMA in the blood

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11752122


----------



## steewith2ees

mister said:


> A lot of people say that alcohol ruins MDMA but this study shows that it increases euphoria and the plasma levels of MDMA in the blood
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11752122



I'm certain it does, and it's first on my reading list for this morning, but surely this combo is still high risk due to the dehydration > hyperthermia > bigproblems chain of catastrophe? 

+ every time I have smashed a load of ale while pilled up I've had mega - comedowns that only respond to serious benzo use / abuse with muchos ibuprofen, before I discovered the 'ultimate'  cure...  (comedown + alcohol hangover = 8(  )

EDIT: Fascinating article though, and as a side note is hopefully indicative of the forums fresh Scandinavian and Nordic intake and input...


----------



## chojek

Big spread in the Defqons, 147-254 mg. 

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_09161.pdf

No wonder I've had a hard time dosing them. It's either I'm about to come up or full blown intensity. I'm not sure how much of a role the hard press plays, as I've never encountered such a firm press before. I love them either way.


----------



## Brenner

chojek said:


> Big spread in the Defqons, 147-254 mg.
> 
> http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_09161.pdf
> 
> No wonder I've had a hard time dosing them. It's either I'm about to come up or full blown intensity. I'm not sure how much of a role the hard press plays, as I've never encountered such a firm press before. I love them either way.



Agreed, they are the toughest biscuit I've ever seen. I was comparing reagent tests with defqons and another pill the other day. Scraping the other pill was like cutting cheese compared to the defqons!


----------



## SnrG

*Pink Hand Grenade Pills*

A friend (who I trust) reckoned his friend's hamsters had good experiences with these (although a search of bluelight revealed nothing),   and was told they contained 160mg of mdma.    I found one report on pillreports.net,  but the reportee had consumed 200mg mdma,  before dropping one of these (not sure if they are of the same origin, but I do not think so),  and described couchlock with no ability to speak for 15mins,  then big hallucenogenic effects.

I was wondering if anyone has tried these?   Also,  because Im on low dose ssri's,  which negated liquid lsd, and 2c-e,  to low visuals, but good dreams,  but will SSRIs also mess up an mdma trip?  

Any info gratefully appreciated.

thanks 

oh - and they are pressed and look exactly like a mini pink handgrenade!

SnrG


----------



## bogman

for the hamster check this out https://www.rspca.org.uk/findapet

mixing SSRIs and MDMA http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/72100-SSRI-s-and-Ecstasy-The-Final-Word-(Hopefully)

Pink Grenades ive come across have being between 100mg - 150mg


----------



## Bearlove

User report here


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bearlove said:


> User report here



They dropped 2.5 of these fuckers at staggered intervals and were in bed only 6 hours later? Pretty poor duration


----------



## Brenner

Managed to try out the defqons recently at a UK event. Not sure how much use this is as another drug (MDA) was also used but it went as follows:

Combo pills:
Myself - 60mg MDA + 1/4 (yes, slightly less than a third) defqon. as above these were combo pills (caps) I made
Two friends (each) - 80MG MDA + 2/3 defqon.


Onset for my two friends was faster. I'd say about an hour to 1.5 hours. For me it was about 2-3 hours for some reason. Effects, well my two mates were fairly smashed off these, smashed as in mongy smashed, not much energy just generally stumbling around hugging people. I'd say I had a fairly mellow experience (which is what I prefer) but this is logical since my dose was lower, and my body weight and muscle mass are higher than two friends. Same experience for me, although it was mellow it still made me wanna sit around and chill out.


Duration was probably about 5 hours but its unclear wether this was wholly down to the MDA, or the defqon MDMA. We tried the MDA on its own a few months earlier (similar dosages) and the effects were around 5 - 6 hours, until you could safely say the main effects had more or less worn off. On a side note, when I did MDA on its own I got no OEVs, however in the minibus on the way back as the shadows created by the motorway lights were moving around in the minibus I thought people were waving their arms at me. Possibly down to the combo of MDA + MDMA. 


All in all, not particularly a scene from the late 80s or early 90s, dancing your tits off all night or anything. Perhaps they were all amphetamine combo pills back then. To be honest I think these two drugs (MDA and MDMA) are far more hyped up than they actually turn out. We may stop doing them and just stick to a couple of beers. Hopefully this will help someone. I don't think the defqons are anything special, just a hard press that appears to slow down the onset.


----------



## Digger909

Me and wife tried the new ikea pills last night, just a quiet night in. 

I crushed a full pill for myself and a half for her, wrapped in rizla and bombed. Like the defqons, these are unbelievably hard to break and crush. 
So, heres the weird part. She was up and away within 30 minutes but it took a full 3 hours for mine to kick in. That takes the piss.  If i was clubbing, i would have definately taken another thinking the first was a dud. My tolerance isnt that bad, we had sim cards 4 weeks ago. The only thing that might have affected me is the course of steroids and high protein diet that im currently doing (although this has never been an issue in the past).  The actual buzz was nice and clear, chatty and huggy but not amazing. Although the wife loved it. 
I ended up taking half a sim card to finish the night off.  Felt fine the next day after only three hours sleep.


----------



## steewith2ees

Even crushed Digger? Damn those fooks, by many accounts on here,  just insist on taking their time, regardless of any pre - digestive 'help' one could employ. Good stuff mate highlighting the risk of re - dosing unnecessarily due to the latency in onset x


----------



## MiniNapalm

How do you rate the SIM cards Digger? I have some for next weekend and would appreciate a regular bluelighter's opinion (the reports are typical, so it's hard to know what to make of them).

There will be people with both high and low tolerance taking them (in a club environment) so any insight you can give would be much appreciated ?


----------



## Digger909

The SIM cards are really nice. Although the ones i've been getting are rip offs of the first ones to appear in summer (the colour is light grey and the digits on the back are unreadable), the quality is excellent. Hit you hard in around 40 minutes. Feels like someones dropped a thick quilt round your shoulders when they take effect  
I get hallucinations on them when taking 2 or more. Maybe a bit mongy for club use but I usually have a bit of phet with me to keep my feet moving.  Low tolerance users defo should start on half.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cheers mate, hoping to have some speed to help keep things dancefloor focussed.


----------



## Small_town_casual

**DELETE IF AGAINST RULES**

I think these could be the Manchester crews presses as a friend lives near Manchester and they are everywhere round his way and in vast amounts and the only UK report is from Manchester http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36211

Then my mate who is a seasoned Cookie Monster really rated them, then just seen this report in PR...

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36680

The user states they are the successor to the mickey Mouses and he obtained them in the NE and a friend obtained them in Manchester also, and if i remember correctly the manc crew's presses always turned up in the NE fairly sharpish like the red adidas (great dies), team GBs (again amazing) and then of course the turtles, all stars, UFOs etc.

Just a theory as I didn't see any reports of them presses from the continent and the areas the reports have come from, might be worth looking into?

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36434

Found another report on the yellow Mickey Mouse and guess where from? Maybe they just couldn't be arsed doing multiple colours and the days of round dids are gone??


----------



## Sprodo

Might be a reasonable shout. The Loop at WHP Manchester have tested a few Mickey Mouse at 200mg+ and taken a few people by surprise. Same as the teddy bears


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Prob right on the mickeys. Been out twice in that fair city in last 5 months. Both times offered em. Met a bloke who reckoned he'd doubled. He was smashed but not 400 mg smashed. He was well chatty mind. Wasn't there something about some young kids finding some awhile back and end up in hosi?


----------



## bogman

http://www.drugsredalert.nl/

its an App you download with alerts and updates. Green Smurf pill with 70mg of PMMA tested last week.


----------



## bogman

Some Spanish results here http://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/ultimas-muestras-analizadas.html


----------



## steewith2ees

bogman said:


> Some Spanish results here http://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/ultimas-muestras-analizadas.html





Ridiculous.....


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

The ikeas are really nice , definatly similar if not same mdma in them as defcons , felt abit more eye wobbly too me. Out of 6 of us that had them we all agreed they have the edge on defcon .. probably dose related. All of us ate a full one each was pretty euphoric and loved up but pretty blind lol


----------



## Don Luigi

I got some nice MDMA last night that was a marked improvement on the stuff I had earlier in the year. I didn't need very much of it to hit a nice place, the effects lasted a good while,, and it actually had a bit of warmth to it. It still didn't seem as good as stuff from a few years ago but I had been drinking and taken a little bit of coke. It's very clean looking and has no real smell 

Managed to keep about half a gram so I may put that to use and try an MDMA/psychedelic combo. The problem is that the only psychedelic I have at the moment is mushrooms and I'm worried about losing my dose due to nausea.


----------



## chojek

chojek said:


> "As good if not better than the Defqons."
> They come in multiple colours too. Things seem to be looking up.
> 
> http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36656


These new results add weight to the claim that the Undergrounds are up to the standard of the Defqons/ Ikeas. Multi colours too, and as high as 287mg. I wonder which crew have pressed these?

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_1116.pdf


----------



## Fishface

Don Luigi said:


> The problem is that the only psychedelic I have at the moment is mushrooms and I'm worried about losing my dose due to nausea.


Plug it, dear Henry, plug it


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Don Luigi said:


> I got some nice MDMA last night that was a marked improvement on the stuff I had earlier in the year. I didn't need very much of it to hit a nice place, the effects lasted a good while,, and it actually had a bit of warmth to it. It still didn't seem as good as stuff from a few years ago but I had been drinking and taken a little bit of coke. It's very clean looking and has no real smell
> 
> Managed to keep about half a gram so I may put that to use and try an MDMA/psychedelic combo. The problem is that the only psychedelic I have at the moment is mushrooms and I'm worried about losing my dose due to nausea.





I've seen two batches of very clean looking md doing the rounds here, both were near transparent shards, also seeing flugels and grey Dom peirignon (sp?) pills too, mates r saying that the crystal is the best it's been in ages


----------



## foolsgold25

I had the IKEAs over the weekend, Me and my Mate broke them into halves, crushed them up (which was very very hard work) and then we put them into Rizla... I came up within 30 minutes, strong rushes, euphoric and that half lasted me all night, My mate took an hour and a half to come up and then also had another half and was pretty floored by it. I would say that they are very clean and decent MD in them, they didn't last that long though. I've not had any this good for a long time, probably since the UFO's last year, I would recommend it's just hard to get the dose absolutely perfect!


----------



## dan88

So ikeas or defqons then given the choice?


----------



## Don Luigi

Fishface said:


> Plug it, dear Henry, plug it



The fungi or the MD? Both? 



matt<3ketamine said:


> I've seen two batches of very clean looking md doing the rounds here, both were near transparent shards, also seeing flugels and grey Dom peirignon (sp?) pills too, mates r saying that the crystal is the best it's been in ages



Aye well it was a Belfast lot that brought it to my realm. Apparently there's some good, uncut K about Belfast for £40 a gram.


----------



## potato74

So I ended up trying the defqons for the first time at the weekend and I found them to be a massive let down. They were purchased several months ago so were from an early batch. I took two pills in total over a period of three hours or so. I was pretty spangled, with pretty severe jaw clenching. There was also a hallucinatory aspect to it at times. But the nitty gritty of the high just seemed empty. There was no euphoria, no love, no feeling of connection or empathy and no warmth whatsoever. They were just not much fun at all. I don't think I even smiled once during the entire duration I was high. Just a bizarre, largely vacuous muntered high. Truly disapointing given the glowing reviews that seem to be everywhere regarding this pill. This happened to me before with a pill that was being praised to the heavens several years ago, which I'm pretty sure has links to the sub standard mdma in these defqons, the partyflock, which I still consider to be the worst pill I've ever come across. I've tried a range of other pills over the last few years, and while none of them have come close to the gear I was taking in the 90s and the early 2000s, there was at least some elements there that resembled mdma. These defqons however, for me anyway, are complete dross.


----------



## Sprodo

potato74 said:


> So I ended up trying the defqons for the first time at the weekend and I found them to be a massive let down. They were purchased several months ago so were from an early batch. I took two pills in total over a period of three hours or so. I was pretty spangled, with pretty severe jaw clenching. There was also a hallucinatory aspect to it at times. But the nitty gritty of the high just seemed empty. There was no euphoria, no love, no feeling of connection or empathy and no warmth whatsoever. They were just not much fun at all. I don't think I even smiled once during the entire duration I was high. Just a bizarre, largely vacuous muntered high. Truly disapointing given the glowing reviews that seem to be everywhere regarding this pill. This happened to me before with a pill that was being praised to the heavens several years ago, which I'm pretty sure has links to the sub standard mdma in these defqons, the partyflock, which I still consider to be the worst pill I've ever come across. I've tried a range of other pills over the last few years, and while none of them have come close to the gear I was taking in the 90s and the early 2000s, there was at least some elements there that resembled mdma. These defqons however, for me anyway, are complete dross.



To be fair potentially you took over 400mg of MDMA. Regardless of quantity you'd be pretty spangled without having much fun surely ?!


----------



## potato74

Sprodo said:


> To be fair potentially you took over 400mg of MDMA. Regardless of quantity you'd be pretty spangled without having much fun surely ?!



The thing is though, I used to abuse the shit out of the drug, using it every weekend pretty much from 2000-2003, and I'm pretty sure I was taking quite a bit more than 400mg over the course of a night, completely cabbaged on many occasions, but still having the most fantastic nights. That high I experienced on Sat night just has no character at all. It feels off. Again there are one or two beans I've tried over the last couple of years, where I've taken in the region of 400mg, and been pretty fucked, but still had really good time, with that kinda happy vibe and warmth that should be a given on any mdma experience.


----------



## Fishface

Don Luigi said:


> The fungi or the MD? Both?


The MD - the image of you with shrooms sticking out your rear conjures a smile, though


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Don Luigi said:


> The fungi or the MD? Both?
> 
> 
> 
> Aye well it was a Belfast lot that brought it to my realm. Apparently there's some good, uncut K about Belfast for £40 a gram.



Yup there's good everything in Belfast ATM, even got offered cannabutter for edibles the other week


----------



## Pe9style

*Yellow Heinekens*

Hi all, 

My pal has got some yello heinekens for the weekend, anyone had any recently? 

Can't find anything on pill reports in recent months.


----------



## Treacle

There's green Heinekens available, which appear to be from the Partyflock crew, but I can't see any yellow ones...


----------



## Brenner

Treacle said:


> There's green Heinekens available, which appear to be from the Partyflock crew, but I can't see any yellow ones...



Careful with those, green Heinekens have been around for a good 2 years now so potential for copycats is high. I got some of the originals (in December 2014), reagent tested them (all showed MDMA) but never actually tried them due to the reports coming back as "mongy". Someone else lab tested them at 200mg


----------



## MiniNapalm

I tested and tried the original green heinekens and found them to be a standard Dutch bean - strong come up, but ultimately mongy.


----------



## Treacle

Briefly spoke to a mate who's tried the Ikeas with other people tonight, and he said they've gone down an absolute treat, before saying he couldn't see his phone to reply any more. Very promising. For the price they're going for, it's definitely worth getting some in.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Treacle said:


> There's green Heinekens available, which appear to be from the Partyflock crew, but I can't see any yellow ones...



Any green Heinekens around now are copy cats, the OGs were pressed by the q-dance/partyflock crew but they are now pressing the defqons, red/white kit kats, blue/yellow ikeas and now a new press, blue/white Skype pills.

Seen some samsungs online that appear to be pressed by the checkpoint crew although not sure if they have been confirmed legit, always thought CP's presses were good, the quality of the press isn't up to the standard of the others but the product itself is bang on, them red supremes we're very nice.


----------



## MiniNapalm

These Skype dual colour pills look the business: http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36752#comments.

Yet another potential successor to the Defqons, Kit Kats, IKEAs and posted by a reliable PRer.


----------



## jtrance9

Just a scored a bunch of the pink Trojka Vodkas.... Any word on them? Marquis went purplish black... What pills came before these I believe the Royal Royces... If so what crew is this?


----------



## MiniNapalm

I've only seen this on the trojkas: http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36715


----------



## bogman

http://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/ultimas-muestras-analizadas.html

Hello Kitty pill tested as MDA 88mg

also alot of MDMA being tested in many different colours, plus some coke at 92%


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cheers Bogman  however I'm getting a 404 error from that link?


----------



## bogman

should be ok now


----------



## Grassman

I had two thirds of a Defqon last night and was well and truly spannered. Had to sit down for half an hour once it kicked in properly. I have to admit, I thought they were a bit shit to start with as it was taking so long to hit.....then BOOM. Totally fucked.


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> I had two thirds of a Defqon last night and was well and truly spannered. Had to sit down for half an hour once it kicked in properly. I have to admit, I thought they were a bit shit to start with as it was taking so long to hit.....then BOOM. Totally fucked.



I'm gonna give them another go over new year. How many did you have over what period total? I had 2 last time but think food dulled it a bit and limited the effects.


----------



## Grassman

That's all I had. Was at a gig, not an all nighters


----------



## Shambles

Tried defqons for the second time for my b'day. Went up from 1/3 to 1/2 as initial doses and lawdy lawdy did that make a difference. And Whole E. Fuck'd did dropping a whole one after the first two halves... 8(

Suspect they's gone know but grab 'em up if you can... just not the second press which is horrid


----------



## Grassman

I did two thirds in one go and was well and truly muntered


----------



## Small_town_casual

Yeah I did 2/3 at a gig in 3rds and that did me for the night, was then walking round to my birds from my mates gaff at 4:30am as she'd just got back from some birthday thing I duno and got stopped by the police looking for people breaking into cars, tried me best to not seen Ed up haha, on bail as it is and had other shit on me!!


----------



## Sprodo

Mental. Either mine are weak, which I find hard to believe as I got them very early and they have massive white specks - or the food 4 hours before I dropped really affected it.

Will give it 5-6 hours after food next time and see


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

As stated spread on defqons big 140 - 240 recorded. Doesn't appear from test dates to be located to later batches. Although likely. I'd say I've had a lower mg one as 1 (2/3 then 1/3) was manageable. Eye wobbles but no weak knees, vomit etc.

Edit: saw a photo of a blue defqon last night. Same shape dimensions everything just blue! No info other than the photo.


----------



## consumer

Ordered two defqons. Original press imported here. Not bloody cheap so i only got a couple. I still have 20 odd bananas which were lovely pills so no need to go crazy. Just wanted to try em.


----------



## Grassman

The last time defqons were around blue ones came after red ones, and the blue ones were even stronger! They were round that time, with a defqon logo on them, not long after the drought


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> Ordered two defqons. Original press imported here. Not bloody cheap so i only got a couple. I still have 20 odd bananas which were lovely pills so no need to go crazy. Just wanted to try em.



You do realise that 'defqon' actually means 'Definite Con' don't you? 

Be prepared to get shafted, boy...


----------



## benson7

Yeah I thought both colours were great, and the Partyflocks that followed them. Not tried this new press though.


----------



## Grassman

I actually think the new defqons have better quality MDMA in them than the old ones. Judging their strength is a nightmare though, they're different even within the same batch


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> You do realise that 'defqon' actually means 'Definite Con' don't you?
> 
> Be prepared to get shafted, boy...


I might shaft the pills....does that count?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> I might shaft the pills....does that count?



No. Now bend over...


----------



## deano88

Dropped a couple of these small pinkish red pills tonight, no logo and they look home made. Smacky as fuck sold to me as red drops reckon they might be pips but not had pip pills in so long i forgot what they feel like. Put it this way i got no energy


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> No. Now bend over...


Not around you....you might insert a dwarf


----------



## flashbak1

I thought the blue Defcon's were a lot weaker. I've got Ikea's and Ikea pencils. Anyone tried either/both of them?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Grassman said:


> I actually think the new defqons have better quality MDMA in them than the old ones. Judging their strength is a nightmare though, they're different even within the same batch



I remember them, they were my first "super pill" I had they were awesome, got a horrific picture of me coming up off one, was also on a Manc press at the time well i think they were, little red ones with the adidas originals logo... If I remember some of the defqons had like that crossed split line that the q-dance crew did and some said "dance" on the back


----------



## Grassman

Yep, that's them


----------



## Soccertrendy

Is there some sort of Mandy shortage in Glasgow and surrounding areas. I've worked with it for last four years and every person I've had of in the past has none, and it seems few of them have stopped. Is it losing popularity?


----------



## Grassman

Well this thread is much quieter these days...


----------



## benson7

Soccertrendy said:


> Is there some sort of Mandy shortage in Glasgow and surrounding areas. I've worked with it for last four years and every person I've had of in the past has none, and it seems few of them have stopped. Is it losing popularity?



I really doubt it.


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> Well this thread is much quieter these days...



Indeed... seems to be an abundance of decent pills and mdma around now too which is nice.

Speaking of which what is optimum dose for the defqons ? Wanna get it right for New Years , but don't want to many on me as they'll definitely not end up coming home. 1.5 over 6 hours ?


----------



## benson7

Sprodo said:


> Indeed... seems to be an abundance of decent pills and mdma around now too which is nice.
> 
> 1.5 over 6 hours ?



Say whaaaaat?!?

Surely down one and then another when you start to feel it. Half pills are for for common Dandies...


----------



## cLaTTeReD

Agreed, just keep boshing them as long as you feel the need to LOL


----------



## bogman

Date Received: 23/12/2016

Postcode: FK10

Purchase Intent: MDMA

Package Label: Not Stated

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Crystalline

Consumption Method: Oral

Self-Reported Effects: Chest Pains, Irregular Heartbeat, Nausea, Vomiting, Paranoia, Memory Loss, Confusion, Panic Attack, Loss of consciousness, Agitation, Violence/Aggression, Insomnia, Depression, Suicidal Ideation

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): MDMA

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):

A copy and paste i took from Wedinos.org. Sounds like shite MD there getting with there self reported effects they mention :D


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Grassman said:


> Well this thread is much quieter these days...



Cos we all stocked up on defqons ? Merry Christmas ya filthy animals


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Been offered. Monkeys in  3 types, see no evil hear no evil speak no evil, any ideas if they r defqons standard? Eg good quality me in them


----------



## Small_town_casual

matt<3ketamine said:


> Been offered. Monkeys in  3 types, see no evil hear no evil speak no evil, any ideas if they r defqons standard? Eg good quality me in them



Not had them, they were pre defqon IIRC so quite an old press, yeah a lot of people stocked up on defqons because they were good but it seems the q-dance/partyflock crew are still pressing with the same quality MD, have found this thread quiet recently but for the last few years there always ends up being a mini drought of pills around New Years, well at least where I live and I'm not out in the sticks, saying that there won't be if I shopped about but I stick to who/what I know because I know it's always kosher off them rather than go some random person someone has suggested.

Merry Christmas as well ya set of cunts... Duno about outside but it's certainly a white Christmas inside


----------



## Tec

Anything remotely good kicking about?

As a side note, I flew over to see my buddy in Hong Kong a few weeks back. He's only ever taken pills 2 or 3 times back in 2007 with me, we managed to track some down out there and give it a shot.

Sure enough the same mongy short lasting shit that's been more or less the norm. Obviously he has 0 tolerance issues and hasn't been burnt out in any way, he agreed on how poor they were in comparison. Anecdotal I know but there we go.


----------



## cLaTTeReD

My pal picked up a bag of IKEA pills yesterday , they are supposed to be good. I would be joining him on them today if the gf wasn't due &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## benson7

Anyone else tried the DNM MDA?


----------



## consumer

Ok. My mate has run out of the defqons. He has multi coloured IKEA pills now. Any good?


----------



## StrutterGear

Anyone had Red Buddha's? London? Had two and nothing bad happened but nothing great either. I was off the back of a bad coke binge though.


----------



## steewith2ees

StrutterGear said:


> Anyone had Red Buddha's? London? Had two and nothing bad happened but nothing great either. I was off the back of a bad coke binge though.



I can never do coke before pills - always stops them working properly (in my case anyhoo)


----------



## cLaTTeReD

consumer said:


> Ok. My mate has run out of the defqons. He has multi coloured IKEA pills now. Any good?



apparently very good


----------



## cLaTTeReD

steewith2ees said:


> I can never do coke before pills - always stops them working properly (in my case anyhoo)



defintely the case for me too


----------



## consumer

cLaTTeReD said:


> apparently very good


Cool. Thats what he said. Will buy a couple to try.


----------



## cLaTTeReD

His girlfriend said he they were the best he's had in ages but after them he went on an mcat binge and I've not heard off him since lol


----------



## consumer

Got them this arvo. Very well made. I have never seen split coloured pills like these. They must have a unique press to make them. Was told to take half and that the MD in them is fantastic.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Pill porn and quite easy to use all from Austrian and Swiss test results http://mindzone.info/pillen-finder/

Ikea all seem good except some report US of bunk ones around. Apparently they have increased / more blue spots in the yellow section but then so do some good ones too. OG press were very defined minimal blue in yellow.

Have a good new year and stay safe brothers


----------



## growit&smokeit

Anyone had grey thin rolls Royce pills without 2.0 on them? Can't find a report. Not even sure why I bought it as I have some amazing crystal at the moment. Thats what happens when you get pissed on valium I guess. Supposed I didnt neck it there and then I suppose.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Rolls Royce dies and press can be bought for peanuts ( 2.0 and just the standard breakline) and are widely copied. Check out how well pressed it is and if it's got a shiny coating. Both cost more to do. But as always test it mate or stick with the crystal.


----------



## consumer

Those blue and yellow IKEA pills are awesome .One pill taken in halves kept me going most of the night blissed out in waves of euphoria. 

Highly recommend


----------



## dan88

I had 1 1/2 defqons last night. Pretty good, not amazing but left me with a big grin on my face and an urge to dance like a plonker. Also had a gram of cocaine and had been drinking for 10 hours beforehand. Needless to say I'm feeling pretty fucking rough today


----------



## growit&smokeit

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Rolls Royce dies and press can be bought for peanuts ( 2.0 and just the standard breakline) and are widely copied. Check out how well pressed it is and if it's got a shiny coating. Both cost more to do. But as always test it mate or stick with the crystal.


Cheers, I don't trust the Rolls Royce press so god knows why I bought it. Looks very well pressed and shiny but will keep it as a back up pill. Need to get another test kit.


----------



## thatdontrunfam

How is it that we're at the height of having high-quality MDMA and even MDA available to us, yet this regional thread has died an absolute death.


No posts for 12 days? There was a time when I'd visit this thread twice a day to find enjoyable discussion on products and experiences of said products! 


I mean.. there's goddamn MDA available these days. People used to jizz in their pants Lonely Island-style just reminiscing about the old Lacoste pills with MDA in them ("tripping my tits off" was a common phrase).


Would it make anyone nostalgic to know that I;ve got one or two blasts from the past stashed away? Included some UFOs, a Dutch Lion, some Rainbow Drops, and a few Mercedes AMGs? Just thought it might spark some nostalgic discussion that's all.

It's tumbleweed-laden silences like these that even make me miss the age-old MDMA is MDMA debate.


----------



## consumer

It seems heroin is the drug of choice at Bluelight these days. Kind of ironic considering Bluelights past. A bit sad really. The American Drug discussion is only about heroin. Every single thread. Glad its not my poison.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

My guess is that the plethora of such good product in the U.K. Market at current and the emergence of many other "forums" (bracketed as the misinformation in them is appalling) and the ability to open discuss source etc. reduces need for this one. 

@ consumer re Ikea. Looks like you got a good one there buddy. What was comparison to those bannanas? You experience any noticeable difference in buzz? 

Although potentially heresay but a (don't want to get my balls cut) online forum source suggests Ikea are not as strong as defqon but same MD and producer. That's from a guy that is a theoretical distributor of both. Also suggested defqons are no longer made and won't be, press has moved on to Ikea, but the global community is pretty much saying what we were saying about them. Lush. So it also says that any defqon now should be viewed as either 5 months old or copy. No copies I can see yet reported but be careful from here on in.


----------



## consumer

The bananas i had were Australian made and had around 120mg of nice mdma. The IKEAs were lovely. Halves were fine for me but i have taken mdma maybe 3 or 4 times in the last year so zero tolerance. Half an ikea felt like a banana.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

thatdontrunfam said:


> How is it that we're at the height of having high-quality MDMA and even MDA available to us, yet this regional thread has died an absolute death.
> 
> 
> No posts for 12 days? There was a time when I'd visit this thread twice a day to find enjoyable discussion on products and experiences of said products!
> 
> 
> I mean.. there's goddamn MDA available these days. People used to jizz in their pants Lonely Island-style just reminiscing about the old Lacoste pills with MDA in them ("tripping my tits off" was a common phrase).
> 
> 
> Would it make anyone nostalgic to know that I;ve got one or two blasts from the past stashed away? Included some UFOs, a Dutch Lion, some Rainbow Drops, and a few Mercedes AMGs? Just thought it might spark some nostalgic discussion that's all.
> 
> It's tumbleweed-laden silences like these that even make me miss the age-old MDMA is MDMA debate.



If yer not willing to share, then just stfu...


----------



## matt<3ketamine

got some 84% crystal, stuff was 'glass grade'and a biger rock the was a homeycomb colour
my mate done an iv shot of it and needless to say he was fuckin spangled!

shoulda seen his face when he pulled the pin out, pure bliss, he said he could only see double and demanded i put on music as he was rusing lik fuck
think he IVd about 200-250mg and done another few hours later

his mate that was with his done a smaller shot of what was left in my other mates tray and he said it was like the stuff he used to get back in the 90's

so if you on the dnm look for 84% stuff and you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## mister

matt<3ketamine said:


> got some 84% crystal, stuff was 'glass grade'and a biger rock the was a homeycomb colour
> my mate done an iv shot of it and needless to say he was fuckin spangled!
> 
> shoulda seen his face when he pulled the pin out, pure bliss, he said he could only see double and demanded i put on music as he was rusing lik fuck
> think he IVd about 200-250mg and done another few hours later
> 
> his mate that was with his done a smaller shot of what was left in my other mates tray and he said it was like the stuff he used to get back in the 90's
> 
> so if you on the dnm look for 84% stuff and you wont be dissapointed!



Every dnm vendor says they have "84% pure MDMA" and there are literally hundreds of vendors


----------



## matt<3ketamine

yea ino but the fact an old skool pillhead (89-94 he said) said that was some of the best he had had since the 90's goes a long way in proving how good it was


----------



## ordinary mind

My MDMA is only '80-85%' pure


----------



## consumer

A friend just dropped by and gave me a couple of red Levi's pills. Really nice looking press. He said better than both defqons and Ikeas and well lets just say he knows his shit and only ever has A grade gear. From Holland so i expect you guys will be seeing them around. I dont know when i will take them. Not for some time i imagine.


----------



## MiniNapalm

From what I've seen Consumer, they look superb (1st is an Oz report):

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36759

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36647


----------



## consumer

Thanks for the links MiniNapalm


----------



## matt<3ketamine

the see no evil hear no evil speak no evil monkeys are doing the rounds here, any idea about dosage?

plenty of very clean mdma too, can hold rocks up to the light and see straight through
had an old pillhead tell me its the best he has had in years so great to hear


----------



## Larch

Looks like Green Defqons incoming.


----------



## Sadie

^^ any further info? Quality, purity etc.. ..


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Hints of slightly less 200mg. I've seen blue ones too but apparently a special for a certain distributor US. Also same crew also doing Skypes double colours like IKEAs. 

Read some interesting stuff why there are differing colours of same press at same time / why they change etc. If anyone is interested I'll try find and copy BL won't allow the link


----------



## consumer

Yeah pm me the info or link bro..i love reading stuff like that.


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Would you mind sliding me a pm with links to this? I love reading up on these things...So interesting


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Read some interesting stuff why there are differing colours of same press at same time / why they change etc. If anyone is interested I'll try find and copy BL won't allow the link



Yes please


----------



## MiniNapalm

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Hints of slightly less 200mg. I've seen blue ones too but apparently a special for a certain distributor US. Also same crew also doing Skypes double colours like IKEAs.
> 
> Read some interesting stuff why there are differing colours of same press at same time / why they change etc. If anyone is interested I'll try find and copy BL won't allow the link



Yes please ?


----------



## Doxy

Genii . 2nd book of bob. Think of texas and hold on tight. LOL


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Sorry guys can't find that link, was in a thread so searching thread is pointless. This site it's on moves pretty fast in the sub with up voted down votes etc for MDMA or drugs. The brief of it; 

Bar the obvious of keeping change of colours to show a new batch / reduces people being able to copy. IE the producers inform when the press and colour stops. Defqons for example have got such a reputation that it makes sense for them to reintroduce new colour and not just put out a new press all together - basically gives a press more life. 

Big producers its suggested actually multi locations for pressing, one gets found others still operate. Colours are used to differentiate this plus distribution networks.

As distribution features towards dark methods it also allows producers to note who is reselling and follow the product across the globe, see where the market is and what volumes etc so they can work out where they themselves are lacking in their operation. Cut out the middleman increase their profit. 

Also colours are offered to large scale direct distribution so they can put there own spin and marketing in on their special version etc.  Scary really how business like it's become.


----------



## Doxy

beST PRESSES ARE SUGAR COATED FOR DOGS..., ORANGE TANGOS WER 160 MDA, MMM, SUGGGEST SUGAR COATED WITH STRAWBERRY AROME. MMM STARAWBERRY FIELDS, FUCK NEVER... 8)


----------



## steewith2ees

Doxy said:


> ...AROME.



Ooh when I see this word in the context of ecstasies I think of \o/ \o/ \o/


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Used to mix well with https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ5spX0vUKc


----------



## steewith2ees

All the bouncy hard trance from around that period (i.e S.H.O.K.K folie a deux) was really fun to blend as you can hear it so clearly on the cue.

sorry for going ot


----------



## MiniNapalm

^ Yep, it was/is - and is banging too!


----------



## consumer

Well the red Levis pills are absolutely dynamite. Great md in them. Full euphoria. Both my mate and i did full ones but half would be enough. Hit like a freight train. If you come across stock up on them. The source says he likes these more than either the defqons or IKEAs and he has had them all.


----------



## Doxy

I recommend purple tubes 25e and blue tubes 20e, totally mad, tho purple has no comedown. Coming soon Bliss, 39e, lasts 8 hours , romoured to be better than 88 e....


----------



## MiniNapalm

Eh? Can you provide a bit more detail Doxy, such as shape, logo, effects etc?


----------



## consumer

Doxy said:


> I recommend purple tubes 25e and blue tubes 20e, totally mad, tho purple has no comedown. Coming soon Bliss, 39e, lasts 8 hours , romoured to be better than 88 e....


Yes bro. You need to be clear and specific with your info in this thread. Those prices sound a bit over the top from my understanding of the prices over there and Mdma never lasts 8 hours. If it does then it aint MDMA


----------



## benson7

Doxy said:


> I recommend purple tubes 25e and blue tubes 20e, totally mad, tho purple has no comedown. Coming soon Bliss, 39e, lasts 8 hours , romoured to be better than 88 e....



 Seriously WTF?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

I think he's posting from a psychiatric unit.


----------



## consumer

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I think he's posting from a psychiatric unit.


Lol. Not many if any of the posts make much sense do they.


----------



## Doxy

True. I was set up.


----------



## ordinary mind

consumer said:


> Yes bro. You need to be clear and specific with your info in this thread. Those prices sound a bit over the top from my understanding of the prices over there and Mdma never lasts 8 hours. If it does then it aint MDMA



Clear and specific isn't doxy's style


----------



## StrutterGear

Had an amazing orange love heart on new years day. Probably the best pill I've ever had!


----------



## MiniNapalm

StrutterGear said:


> Had an amazing orange love heart on new years day. Probably the best pill I've ever had!



They sound great. What was the sense of empathy like?


----------



## Treacle

Had pink teddy bears last weekend, which I believe to be of Manchester origin. Very much like Rainbow Drops. Decent enough euphoria and lovey feelings, with plenty of energy, even after three. Possibly preferable to Defqons, which I did find were quite mongy, on occasion. Friends also enjoyed them, and said they felt much more like proper MDMA.


----------



## Tranced

steewith2ees said:


> Ooh when I see this word in the context of ecstasies I think of \o/ \o/ \o/





First pill(s), Godskitchen Telewest Arena 2002, Scot Project 5 o clock in the morning. Was totally done in by then, but managed to muster up the energy for one final stomp before retiring to the seats to trip/gurn my tits off to Scot Project and Picotto.

I fucking love Hands Up.


----------



## benson7

Treacle said:


> Had pink teddy bears last weekend, which I believe to be of Manchester origin. Very much like Rainbow Drops. Decent enough euphoria and lovey feelings, with plenty of energy, even after three. Possibly preferable to Defqons, which I did find were quite mongy, on occasion. Friends also enjoyed them, and said they felt much more like proper MDMA.



The successor to the mini coopers? I thought the mini coopers were terrible but would be interested to hear from others about these teddy bears.


----------



## steewith2ees

Tranced said:


> First pill(s), Godskitchen Telewest Arena 2002, Scot Project 5 o clock in the morning. Was totally done in by then, but managed to muster up the energy for one final stomp before retiring to the seats to trip/gurn my tits off to Scot Project and Picotto.
> 
> I fucking love Hands Up.



I had never seen S. Project live until that year - first was at...











...where he tore up the final hour in the Discotech Generation showcase in the NEC Arena, then I had a similar second wind experience at that years Godskitchen Global Gathering where he helped me re - discover my legs come 6am, beginning the final hour with said 'Arome' record. I last heard him play it at Slinky's 2004 Halloween do @ The Opera House in Bournemouth and I have not heard Scott or anyone else play it since.


----------



## oui

Treacle said:


> Had pink teddy bears last weekend, which I believe to be of Manchester origin. Very much like Rainbow Drops. Decent enough euphoria and lovey feelings, with plenty of energy, even after three. Possibly preferable to Defqons, which I did find were quite mongy, on occasion. Friends also enjoyed them, and said they felt much more like proper MDMA.



Got some of these a couple of weeks ago. Will be trying next weekend. First time taking any MDMA/Pills since Sept 2016!!


----------



## Doxy

My first was from mymums stash  a new yorker 1993, then this spacecace gave me two and a half trips. Mental as fuck,  remember the sun coming up n 12 seconds and experiencing beauty and euphoria like nevr before. i was 14. Good times 14


----------



## headfuck123

A teenager is reportedly hospitalised after taking half of a darth vader pill in N.Ireland. Just a word of warning.


----------



## Bella Figura

If you're talking about http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-38793890

kinda sounds like he was just a 14 year old kid who freaked out on half a pill...but yeah always test your shit.

more importantly, don't take pills at 14.


----------



## chojek

The Green Rock and Rolls are pretty good. I also had a Mastercard but not first up so I can't tell how good they actually are. 

Who has had a Mastercard? How do you rate it against the Defqon? A lot of my Defqon experiences haven't been as good as my Green Rock and Roll experience to be honest.


----------



## chojek

steewith2ees said:


> Ooh when I see this word in the context of ecstasies I think of \o/ \o/ \o/


 Absolute tune!! I'm seeing Dj Scot Project do a hard trance classics set in 3 weeks. Breaking out the Defqons for it, or possibly a MasterCard. One of my favourite tunes. For once I'll probably not even talk to anyone and just listen intently to the Scot Project lol.


----------



## incal

Bella Figura said:


> If you're talking about http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-38793890
> 
> kinda sounds like he was just a 14 year old kid who freaked out on half a pill...but yeah always test your shit.
> 
> more importantly, don't take pills at 14.



Yes sounds like a freak out but our local news said kidney failure for a couple of days. In the interest of harm reduction the pictures released by the PSNI are so bad as to be useless. One set of photos even had a random red and yellow capsule in it as a darth vader. Agreed always test but kid was young and maybe even didn't know about testing.

Any NI kids reading this don't buy from your local paramilitary try the dark net net and a test kit.


----------



## Treacle

benson7 said:


> The successor to the mini coopers? I thought the mini coopers were terrible but would be interested to hear from others about these teddy bears.


I think they are, but the one report on Pillreports shows a marquis test result which looks very dark purple, around the outside. I didn't actually ever try the Minis, which is possibly the only press in the last 8 or so years that I haven't tried from the Manchester crew, but the teddy bears are pretty nice. Had one the other night, before some MDMA, and found it just as pleasant as the first time. The fact they're quite energetic is enough to make me happy, plus the empathy and chattiness is definitely there. No real monging out, and feeling unsociable, which is always a good sign. Worth a punt, in my opinion.


----------



## benson7

Treacle said:


> I didn't actually ever try the Minis, which is possibly the only press in the last 8 or so years that I haven't tried from the Manchester crew, but the teddy bears are pretty nice.



Conversely I think the minis were the only press of theirs I've done. Hopefully I'm picking some pink teddies up soon, looking forward to ending a break from MDMA of at least 6 months.


----------



## Treacle

Cool. I hope you agree with my opinion of them. Definitely not mongy, antisocial shite, anyway. I could see them being quite good for clubbing, actually. I wanted to get up and dance, and that was just at home with friends, so give them a bash.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Plenty of great translucent MDMA crystal goin round these parts
Meant to be very very clean


----------



## Bella Figura

Haven't bothered with yokes in yonks, but the crystal I've had lately has been blondin scale top notch.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Bella Figura said:


> Haven't bothered with yokes in yonks, but the crystal I've had lately has been blondin scale top notch.



Were you loved up?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I was wondering if there has ever been any pills with just the letter 'E' stamped on them? Or even in the shape of an 'E'?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

MiniNapalm said:


> Were you loved up?



Is that what Americans call being munted?


----------



## steewith2ees

matt<3ketamine said:


> Is that what Americans call being munted?



It's what everyone used to call getting munted before flinging 5 of the cunts in one club became standard and we all became spannos.


----------



## Sadie

matt<3ketamine said:


> Is that what Americans call being munted?



Brits use the term loved up.


----------



## Bella Figura

MiniNapalm said:


> Were you loved up?



I'm always loved up


----------



## incal

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I was wondering if there has ever been any pills with just the letter 'E' stamped on them? Or even in the shape of an 'E'?



Yes, in Northern Ireland in 1996 there were white pills pressed with a lower case "e" on them. Was reading PIHKAL like the bible and me and mates convinced ourselves it was MDEA. Just running my hands through my hair made it feel like it was made of static electricity. Anyone else come across them?


----------



## JohnnyVodka

consumer said:


> Well the red Levis pills are absolutely dynamite. Great md in them. Full euphoria. Both my mate and i did full ones but half would be enough. Hit like a freight train. If you come across stock up on them. The source says he likes these more than either the defqons or IKEAs and he has had them all.



I have one of these to try - tho colour is more pink/red.  Also have another pink shield-shaped pill.  Not sure what the logo is meant to be, but part of it looks like the Armani logo.  Any idea what it might be called?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I was wondering if there has ever been any pills with just the letter 'E' stamped on them? Or even in the shape of an 'E'?



First ever, erm, large quantity of pills I ever bought were stamped with a capital E. Fucking dynamite, though set and setting when you've just taken a punt on x hundred quid meant the first one we took took nearly an hour to come up. The rest were about 30 mins. Power of set and setting and spending a fucking bank roll on something you have no guarantee on. It was actually the start of a long loving, profitable relationship. My dealer was in The Pogues and is now dead so I can tell this story with impunity. Can't I?


----------



## consumer

Is that what happened to Shane  ?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Shane is alive and well with a new set of teeth. 5 seconds googling, however, should tell you who I am referring to. Lovely bloke with the best contacts. Died 3/4 years ago.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

StoneHappyMonday said:


> First ever, erm, large quantity of pills I ever bought were stamped with a capital E. Fucking dynamite, though set and setting when you've just taken a punt on x hundred quid meant the first one we took took nearly an hour to come up. The rest were about 30 mins. Power of set and setting and spending a fucking bank roll on something you have no guarantee on. It was actually the start of a long loving, profitable relationship. My dealer was in The Pogues and is now dead so I can tell this story with impunity. Can't I?



Interesting. Thanks fellers  I guessed it was far too obvious to have not been done before, but I personally had never heard of any.

SHM, I've got an Irish mate who used to hang out with The Pogues a lot. Apparently they were well into their coke as well. (Allegedly).


----------



## consumer

I did google it. RIP. Shane might need more than new teeth...a full body transplant is probably required. I always think of " What a wonderful world " he did with Nick Cave when his name comes up. They are both completely trolleyed in the film clip.


----------



## growit&smokeit

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-38926998
Might be an idea to stock up.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

growit&smokeit said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-38926998
> Might be an idea to stock up.



It was probably planted there as a decoy so that the tanker containing 50,000 gallons of saffrole could slip by unnoticed...


----------



## SilentRoller

Just bought some of those pink teddy bears for next weekend. However, I just googled 'teddy bear pill', and every fucking article is about some cunt ending up in A&E!!!

I'll take that as they are either really fucking strong, or full of PMA. I rather the former.....


----------



## Treacle

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36179
http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36025


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

What the fuck is up with these idiots who make pills that are so attractive to children?


----------



## Larch

consumer said:


> Those blue and yellow IKEA pills are awesome .One pill taken in halves kept me going most of the night blissed out in waves of euphoria.
> 
> Highly recommend



Yar. These peels were super. One in halves was perfect. Stocked up.


----------



## consumer

Larch said:


> Yar. These peels were super. One in halves was perfect. Stocked up.


So good hey. Wicked press. Never seen multi coloured pills before. I recommend the red Levis too.


----------



## Grassman

Any more detail on the Levi's? How'd they compare to defqons?


----------



## consumer

Grassman said:


> Any more detail on the Levi's? How'd they compare to defqons?


There are reviews from pillreports a couple of pages back. As good as the defqons possibly better. Really nice md in them and they are fucking strong. Really strong. Halves would be the way to go. Buy all you can afford if you come across them.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=5107&mobile=1

If they are all at that strength definitely a halves to start! 

Kenzo tiger face blue pills are bloody nice too.


----------



## consumer

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=5107&mobile=1
> 
> If they are all at that strength definitely a halves to start!
> 
> Kenzo tiger face blue pills are bloody nice too.


Yeah an ikea in halves did me all night. Great pingers.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

on some crystal now from the onions. Beatiful beautiful stuff. Sat at home having a shit now wondering what the fucks happened


----------



## benson7

What is the general appearance of the crystal?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Green Defqons don't bother. They ain't anywhere like the reds. Apparently a knock off toothey didn't have the NL symbol.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

benson7 said:


> What is the general appearance of the crystal?


----------



## silverhaze

I've been offered Orange Rolls Royce, logo and font pressed on the front with 200mg pressed on the back. Same shape as the gold bars from a while back. Anyone got any info?


----------



## headfuck123

I tried the orange rolls royce pills on Sat. Tested one with marquis first in the toilet and it went black almost instantly. Half a pill got me where I expected to be. Think I went through 1.5 - 2 pills from sat night to Sunday lunch time. Just as good as any other 200mg pills around these days but the press does have a bad rep from looking on pill reports so always test your stuff. My jaw is in agony today so I must have been pretty spangled!


----------



## benson7

Cheers for the pic, looks like most of the mandy I've bought over the years.


----------



## bogman

https://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/alertas.html

3 Dodgy pills tested in Spain with PVP and 2.3 DCPP


----------



## chivers

Anyone tried the ace of spades 2.0 touted as being made by the tesla model x crew


----------



## benson7

I had one a couple of weeks ago, not sure if it was version 2.0 though. It felt like weak MDA to me and I would definitely need to double drop to feel satisfied.


----------



## chivers

These ones dont have mda in, mates got them so will await a trip report just thought i'd see what people think


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Anyone heard of transformers? They are blue and doing the rounds here


----------



## headfuck123

My jaw still hurts nearly a week after those orange rolls royce pills. Left side feels unhinged and my teeth don't fully match up. Oh dear... 8(


----------



## steewith2ees

Police warning from Wythenshawe just broadcast on 5Live. Pink 'Teddy Bears'....

"Four girls hospitalised after taking 'pink teddy bear' ecstasy pills

Four teenage girls have been hospitalised after taking "pink teddy bear" ecstasy pills in Wythenshawe.

The 13-year-olds took the Class A drug near to the Civic Centre shortly before 20:30 on Sunday, said police.

They were taken to hospital and are recovering at home after being dischaged.

Officers executed a warrant at a house yesterday as part of the investigation. They are appealing for information.

'We don’t know exactly what these particular tablets contain and I would urge you not to take them.'

Det Insp Gareth Davies."

More children...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

latest press from the defqon/ikea/skype pressers are surfacing, red and yellow M&M's. Another impressive looking pill from them


----------



## Treacle

I've had the pink teddies about five times now, and they've been totally fine and fully enjoyable. Mates really like them, too. I'm assuming someone came up hard and freaked out, and they were taken to hospital as a precaution. It doesn't say there was anything actually wrong with them, or how many they took.

Just read that pink teddies have been tested at 220mg of MDMA, and nothing else.


----------



## Bella Figura

Fuck these dealers selling pills to 13 year olds...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Finally got myself some ikeas, st paddys days gonna be a good un


----------



## MiniNapalm

The new q-dance m&ms look the business: http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=37100


----------



## consumer

They look wickid. I will have to ask my friend about them. He tends to get the latest and greatest dutch pills.


----------



## benson7

Out of interest how do we know for sure which crews are producing these pills? I know the pillreports.net and other Dutch dance forums posts sometimes say and dealers may also state who made it, but how sure can we really be?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Dunno for sure, but its always the same dutch vendor selling them first, and always the same person reviewing them on pillreports. Theres probably other ways too that im unaware of.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^ That. And the fact that they have an "NL" imprint on the back of the pill, which this crew is known for. 

Granted, others could copy the presses, but new ones tend be to be them - though testing is of course, recommended nonetheless.


----------



## consumer

I would imagine they need a special press to make these multi coloured ones. I guess others could buy one but it looks like one crew have the monopoly on it atm


----------



## Sprodo

Still got a decent amount of defqons left but those M&Ms look amazing. Will keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Mentes

consumer said:


> I would imagine they need a special press to make these multi coloured ones. I guess others could buy one but it looks like one crew have the monopoly on it atm



Yeah it does seem like it's just the NL peeps with this machine, I was googling about them (the machines) and there are ones that do 3 colours, so no doubt we've got that to look forward to in the future.

Crazy how dated a basic round pill looks these days!


----------



## Sprodo

Speaking of which anyone tried the Kit Kat's? Tested at 130mg but same press as Defqons, M&Ms judging by the press. 130MG is a nice dose if the same MDMA


----------



## MiniNapalm

Not tried the Kit Kats but he word on the street is that they're from the same crew/have quality mdma in them. 

I believe they are smaller that's the other Ikea/Defqon//Skype presses, so the dosage stacks up.

Only slight issue is that I hear they are not that easy to get in the UK.


----------



## benson7

Has anyone here tried the VW pills?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

MiniNapalm said:


> Only slight issue is that I hear they are not that easy to get in the UK.



theres a UK vendor selling them


----------



## MiniNapalm

PartTimeRaver said:


> theres a UK vendor selling them



I stand happily corrected - glad to hear it?


----------



## MiniNapalm

Some testing results here: http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0317.pdf

It confirms the high dosage red Levi's. I've heard good things about the quality of the mdma in them (comparable to Ikeas etc). Has anyone on BL had them?


----------



## JohnnyVodka

MiniNapalm said:


> Some testing results here: http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0317.pdf
> 
> It confirms the high dosage red Levi's. I've heard good things about the quality of the mdma in them (comparable to Ikeas etc). Has anyone on BL had them?



Red Levi's are really nice.  Half is a very good buzz.  I wouldn't like to come up on a whole one, especially if out.  Hard to get now, though.


----------



## benson7

Just seen a gold bar pill tested at 480mg of MDMA! 

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0117.pdf

I wonder if that's a record?


----------



## ordinary mind

Holy shit. It almost looks like someone's just stamped a logo on an uncannily rectangular chunk of crystal with some glitter thrown in for good measure.


----------



## andy-777

benson7 said:


> Just seen a gold bar pill tested at 480mg of MDMA!
> 
> http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0117.pdf
> 
> I wonder if that's a record?



Its not 480mg but 480mg/g...seems an odd way of reporting as it doesn't say what the overall weight of the pill is


----------



## benson7

andy-777 said:


> Its not 480mg but 480mg/g...seems an odd way of reporting as it doesn't say what the overall weight of the pill is



Big Ron's spotters badge for you.

It is odd to report per g as every other pill report is the standard mg of MDMA per pill. I actually tried the gold bars went they first came out and for me they represented the worst of all dutch mong.


----------



## ordinary mind

Looks like the pill they had in the photo was only partial/had a chunk missing.  That's possibly why they reported by weight rather than by total pill contents.


----------



## benson7

I tried a couple of Laugh Now Cry Later pills, whilst strong they lacked euphoria, energy and empathy. When they hit I found myself stretching a lot and just monged out on the sofa. This is how 95% of MDMA I've been bought since the Great Drought has felt. On the plus side I managed a few hours sleep once they wore off and felt pretty good the next morning.


----------



## consumer

MiniNapalm said:


> Some testing results here: http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0317.pdf
> 
> It confirms the high dosage red Levi's. I've heard good things about the quality of the mdma in them (comparable to Ikeas etc). Has anyone on BL had them?


Yep. Absolutely awesome. Beautiful md in those. Half is enough too.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

benson7 said:


> I tried a couple of Laugh Now Cry Later pills, whilst strong they lacked euphoria, energy and empathy. When they hit I found myself stretching a lot and just monged out on the sofa. This is how 95% of MDMA I've been bought since the Great Drought has felt. On the plus side I managed a few hours sleep once they wore off and felt pretty good the next morning.



I was a bit like that with the ikeas, but i had been on the piss all day 1st and was pretty bladdered so i just put it down to that.Will take it sober next time at my next rave next month


----------



## benson7

PartTimeRaver said:


> I was a bit like that with the ikeas, but i had been on the piss all day 1st and was pretty bladdered so i just put it down to that.Will take it sober next time at my next rave next month



I think it's the sheer amount of MDMA in these pills which is the problem. In Holland possession charges are based on the amount of pills caught with, which has led to an increase in these beefy bastard pills which are designed to be taken in halves and maybe even thirds. I expect the MDMA sweet spot for most people where tolerance is not an issue is around 120mg. Next time I take a Laugh Now Cry Later it will be a half only, followed by the other half when I've properly felt the initial dose.


----------



## consumer

The ikeas had really nice md in them but half was the perfect dose. Didn't find them mongy at all.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cheers for the feedback JohnnyVodka & consumer - will definitely give the Levi's a try if I can find them.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

consumer said:


> The ikeas had really nice md in them but half was the perfect dose. Didn't find them mongy at all.



Yeah not doubting that. I wont get pissed next time


----------



## Tec

This thread has been here since August last year and isn't close to being moved to the archive yet.

Sad state of affairs.


----------



## consumer

At least it sounds like you guys are getting decent md again


----------



## ordinary mind

At an all time low price too, bought 3.5g for £45 from the DNMs at the weekend.


----------



## Sadie

Tec said:


> This thread has been here since August last year and isn't close to being moved to the archive yet.
> 
> Sad state of affairs.



Agreed. Sheds tear for the old days


----------



## consumer

ordinary mind said:


> At an all time low price too, bought 3.5g for £45 from the DNMs at the weekend.


Thats ridiculous pricing to an Aussie. Fuck me dead. If it was that cheap here the whole country would be permanently spannered.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bloody hell, that is cheap. Have you sampled the goods yet OM?


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Bloody hell, that is cheap. Have you sampled the goods yet OM?


You cant have any. No soup for you.


----------



## ordinary mind

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Bloody hell, that is cheap. Have you sampled the goods yet OM?



Nope, going to see Joy Orbison on Sunday (with Monday booked off work of course) so that'll be the day. I've bought from the same vendor before at a - low but not quite as - similarly low price and it was all good. I have faith.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

ordinary mind said:


> At an all time low price too, bought 3.5g for £45 from the DNMs at the weekend.



And thats a bit on thr expensive side too, i paid £35 for 3.5g

Even cheaper if you order from holland, but more risky obviously. Lots of good stuff about atm


----------



## ordinary mind

Yep, could have got cheaper but wanted someone that could also do ket in the same envelope.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Fair play, its still cheap as fuck anyway considering what we used to pay before mr onion came on the scene


----------



## Bella Figura

Yeah £10/g has been standard now for a while. Can't complain :D


----------



## Tranced

How much are pills going for now? Still a tenner ish? Bit weird if so - you'd expect them to go back to a few quid each, or at least a fiver, max.


----------



## Treacle

Under £2, if they're from abroad, or about £4 each, if they're from the UK. I've not paid more than £4 each, even from my 'street' guy for about five years, or more. I think I paid a tenner for a couple of the first MDMA pills to appear, after the drought, but that was it. Anyone that's paying a tenner needs to find a new dealer!


----------



## bogman

Treacle said:


> Under £2, if they're from abroad, or about £4 each, if they're from the UK. I've not paid more than £4 each, even from my 'street' guy for about five years, or more. I think I paid a tenner for a couple of the first MDMA pills to appear, after the drought, but that was it. Anyone that's paying a tenner needs to find a new dealer!



prices like that i might start doing drugs again. must be 4 years since i bought a pill.


----------



## bogman

https://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/ultimas-muestras-analizadas.html

i posted this page a few months back, plenty more results Pills , crystal, coke, speed, dmt, hash


----------



## Grassman

How do the red Levi's compare to the red defqons? I have both and need to decide which one to take next weekend


----------



## consumer

Very similar.


----------



## jedimafia

I wish I could find MD that worked as it should on me.  Has anyone else noticed this?  I've come to the conclusion that their is some precursor leftover from the synth that isn't agreeing with me. I need big doses but i'm always unpleasantly sick on the come up and can never manage to get there, big or small doses.  Out of all the onion sourced pills i've had in the last year the ONLY ones i enjoyed and weren't sick on were the yellow rolls royces.  Others I tried were red bulls, grenades, teslas, ninja turtles, coca colas and various pure md all to no avail.  Could it be that I can only physically enjoy it if its made with saffrole?  Obvisually I haven't lost the magic and its not that the rolls royces weren't md either as I know they were.  They worked as they should and i could take large amounts without being sick


----------



## Bella Figura

May I recommend rectal administration?


----------



## jedimafia

You honestly believe that'd make a difference!!!? Guess i'll have to give it a try this weekend or next! If it makes it works, it'll be worth it. Haven't plugged anything since my first year of taking the stuff...  Failing that anyone seen any saffarole made pills floating about anywhere?


----------



## headfuck123

Had some really big light purple square shaped pills at the weekend. maybe a nespresso logo or a z symbol? (cant remember exactly.)

1/3 of a pill had me where I needed to be until the afterparty where I crushed the remaining 2/3 into lines which got all 4 of us back up and going strong till the early hours.

Any ideas what press they might have been?


----------



## Bella Figura

jedimafia said:


> You honestly believe that'd make a difference!!!? Guess i'll have to give it a try this weekend or next! If it makes it works, it'll be worth it. Haven't plugged anything since my first year of taking the stuff...


 Plugging works a treat at reducing any GI discomfort / nausea mate, you bypass your stomach entirely so you're way less likely to feel ill  I don't take it any other way now, and I've converted a couple of people who used to always spew on the come up but not anymore since going through the poop shoot.


----------



## incal

Had a free afternoon for listening to music all alone. Had a gold "durex" sourced near Belfast.. Well made, provided by friend who vouched for them. I reagent tested and all good.

Took 2/3 rd and topped up with the rest after an hour. Wow, it just kept coming on. Very strong, nystagmus and teethchattering. Smoked some hash and went trippy. Lost a while to CEVs and searching for music with impaired vision. I listened to Orbital and on come down Engineers and Patti Smith.

Great afternoon.


I hadn't used in a while but don't doubt the advertised 200mg as I rolled so hard !( I know some results tested it at 160mg).. Don't think I would have went well in public though.


----------



## foolsgold25

jedimafia said:


> I wish I could find MD that worked as it should on me.  Has anyone else noticed this?  I've come to the conclusion that their is some precursor leftover from the synth that isn't agreeing with me. I need big doses but i'm always unpleasantly sick on the come up and can never manage to get there, big or small doses.  Out of all the onion sourced pills i've had in the last year the ONLY ones i enjoyed and weren't sick on were the yellow rolls royces.  Others I tried were red bulls, grenades, teslas, ninja turtles, coca colas and various pure md all to no avail.  Could it be that I can only physically enjoy it if its made with saffrole?  Obvisually I haven't lost the magic and its not that the rolls royces weren't md either as I know they were.  They worked as they should and i could take large amounts without being sick



I can relate to this, I never throw up but the last decent pill I had was the White Lovehearts around Manchester in 2008/2009. 

Literally every pill I've taken since then has lacked something. I think it's because pills are no longer made with Safrole. The UFO's were almost there & the IKEAs recently were alright, still don't get loved up like you used to though. I remember from 2006-2009 going to Sankeys in Manchester most weekends and having the most incredible nights and would always come up like a rocket without fail! Amazing times!! Hopefully Safrole will make a comeback sooner or later! My Pupils never go big anymore either, that's a sign that something's changed.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

foolsgold25 said:


> I can relate to this, I never throw up but the last decent pill I had was the White Lovehearts around Manchester in 2008/2009.
> 
> Literally every pill I've taken since then has lacked something. I think it's because pills are no longer made with Safrole. The UFO's were almost there & the IKEAs recently were alright, still don't get loved up like you used to though. I remember from 2006-2009 going to Sankeys in Manchester most weekends and having the most incredible nights and would always come up like a rocket without fail! Amazing times!! Hopefully Safrole will make a comeback sooner or later! My Pupils never go big anymore either, that's a sign that something's changed.



PMK has been the predominant precursor since Mitsubishi turbos blew up in the late 90s hasn't it? And now PMK glycidate? For the record, none of the new pills do it for me, but I just figured I'd done too many over the last 20
Years and lost the magic ?


----------



## jedimafia

Can't be since the great safrole bust of 07 brought on the great droubt   Am preying the old mr hankey shoot will get its act back in order this coming weekend


----------



## StrutterGear

Ive had loads of pills lately thatve blown my nuts off. Admittedly none as much as a triforce I had back like 5-6 years ago, but there are still loads of good ones around. 

Red buddhas
Can't stop
Orange love hearts 

And one was absolutely tiny I got at a techno event, went from sober to pretty fucked with just that. Didn't even get its name music was too loud and the bird who sold it was off her tits. Normally a fiend when on MD so was surprised at how much it hit me. 

Just picked up these but no pill reports yet.






Will report back. Also had red Buddha's and can't stops before they hit pill report so not overly worried, all from the same source. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Ikea pill copies are now around. 2.0 on reverse and not dual colour but either yellow or blue. Touted as 300 mg. User reports say not. As with any copy take care. A copy is always a copy. Approach with caution.


----------



## consumer

My friend had more multi colour pills the other day. He said they were M and M's. Not sure the colours. Apparently they were banging from what a few of my mates that had them said. I would grab some but i still have a few Levis and mdma crystal left and i dont take enough mdma these days to justify buying more.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Ditto my MD days are few and far between. Still have a couple of Defqons left from last year! Soon to be polished to a day and night of deep techno. 

Just love a bit of pill porn and keeping up with what knocks about. M&Ms don't appear to be directly UK yet. 

Levi's were supposed to be v good although they've been around too long now not to have been stepped on. 

Seems there are a lot of copy presses and UK based press running at current all high MG and reportedly decent quality synths. 

Been awhile since we all had a good natter about good / bad MD etc in here so things must be looking good! Nice to see that across the globe the Purple to black reaction now seen as a sign of energetic empathetic product. Something I believe the users of this forum spotted first!


----------



## consumer

Yep. You heard it here first! The levis i have i got a while ago. My mate always has the latest dutch pills. Not sure how he gets them..i dont ask those kinds of questions but he always has new ones it seems.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Ikea pill copies are now around. 2.0 on reverse and not dual colour but either yellow or blue. Touted as 300 mg. User reports say not. As with any copy take care. A copy is always a copy. Approach with caution.



That vendor is well known for pressing copies of famous pills, while shitty that he does it, they are genuine MD pills. But obviously test your shit etc etc


----------



## Mentes

StrutterGear said:


>



Awww man, they look sweet!!

I can't be arsed with the dark web but all these new presses have got me close a few times...!


----------



## flashbak1

Anyone tried these?


----------



## kster68

Got given a few of these, been a while since I've dabbled so am going to have a little test out tonight. Each tablet is weighing in close to 500mg, and I was led to believe they are 200mg tablets which would just spangle me. If they are good at quarter or half I'll post a report. A very nicely pressed tablet though.


----------



## consumer

Pretty sure atm all the multi coloured pills are coming from the same crew and they have been uniformly very very nice. Someone is bound to get a similar press if they have not already and copy them though so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## flashbak1

They're extremely well made Hopefully get a chance to sample soon.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

absolutey munted on some crysal right now feel fuckin amazin


----------



## MiniNapalm

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Seems there are a lot of copy presses and UK based press running at current all high MG and reportedly decent quality synths.
> 
> Been awhile since we all had a good natter about good / bad MD etc in here so things must be looking good! Nice to see that across the globe the Purple to black reaction now seen as a sign of energetic empathetic product. Something I believe the users of this forum spotted first!



Things are definitely looking good at the moment!

Could you give any examples of which UK presses you've heard are good - cheers.


----------



## steewith2ees

PartTimeRaver said:


> absolutey munted on some crysal right now feel fuckin amazin



post of the week. love it


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

MiniNapalm said:


> Things are definitely looking good at the moment!
> 
> Could you give any examples of which UK presses you've heard are good - cheers.



Orange Tesla - quite a few versions knocking about but apparently lots of people saying actually tooo strong.
Blue Kenzo - very nice
Yellow Mickey Mouse heads - NE 
Purple mutant turtles - bit old now but a few seem to be knocking around.

Knocks offs are
Pioneers, one colour IKEAs, laugh now cry later. All apparently decent enough but I don't like copies as it's plain lazy.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

consumer said:


> Pretty sure atm all the multi coloured pills are coming from the same crew and they have been uniformly very very nice. Someone is bound to get a similar press if they have not already and copy them though so take that with a grain of salt



Estimate tiemelines on the multi colour 
Qdance 
Defqon red - June 16 - Sept 16 2 press runs known
Defqon blue Oct - short run special
Kit Kat white red - Sept 16  - Jan 17 reduced content to 130mg for US market
Ikea yellow blue  October 16 - February 17
Skypes white blue Jan 16 - current
M & Ms yellow red - current but elusive.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Kit Kat white red - Sept 16  - Jan 17 reduced content to 130mg for US market



Heh, fuckin lightweights


----------



## Fishface

Ha!

Made I chuckle


----------



## foolsgold25

Anyone heard of Blue Monclers or Green Heisenberg? At a festival abroad and been offered these but never heard of them.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Yellow monclers have been reported on pill reports. the Heisenberg lots of versions have been around for over 2 years some ok some dud some RC. The moncler seems less prevalent but I just checked and the press is ripped and available via China to anyone (as is the Heisenberg)

Likely your looking at local pressed so you should take caution. Don't go hero mood, get a test kit if at all possible.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

steewith2ees said:


> post of the week. love it



Haha i didnt even realise i made that post til now, was super fucked. Always cringe tho when i read back things ive wrote on forums or texts ive sent when i read them back


----------



## steewith2ees

PartTimeRaver said:


> Haha i didnt even realise i made that post til now, was super fucked. Always cringe tho when i read back things ive wrote on forums or texts ive sent when i read them back



It was beautiful mate! Fucking artwork for a BL post.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

I aim to please ?


----------



## Treacle

Got some M&Ms in, so will definitely report on those, ASAP...


----------



## consumer

Treacle said:


> Got some M&Ms in, so will definitely report on those, ASAP...


They get the thumbs up from my friends but not tried myself.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Treacle said:


> Got some M&Ms in, so will definitely report on those, ASAP...


 nice one Bruva and as always your opinion is highly valued. Hope things are good mate.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Treacle said:


> Got some M&Ms in, so will definitely report on those, ASAP...



Were those from the UK mate?


----------



## Treacle

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> nice one Bruva and as always your opinion is highly valued. Hope things are good mate.


Cheers, mate. Same with you. 

MiniNapalm: They were not from the UK, no.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cheers Treacle. I've not come across them locally either, so wondered


----------



## PlayHard

any info on the off pink/pale pink - roll's royce pill's, rectangular shape - these dont have the "200mg" on the back like other's reported on PR. - Any1 else came across these? North east UK


----------



## MissToker

Bought some lovely MDMA in Lisbon on Friday night at Lisboa Electronica. Split a gram with a mate and was fucked the entire night, dancing solidly for 8 hours absolutely loving life. Rodhad, Drumcell and Vril all sounded incredible. Mixed with a bit of speed and some hash I had an unbelievably good night. Lisbon is amazing for drugs and techno and trance parties , no regrets moving here! My jaw is destroyed and my cheeks chewed apartment but totally worth it


----------



## Digger909

Has anyone tried the purple SS pills? Shield shaped with the nazi ss symbol stamped on them. 
Only one report on PR and doesnt give much info.


----------



## Possédé

*Blue Heisenberg*

Has anyone tried the light blue Heisenberg? Crumbly, lacking detail. Waiting on a test kit.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Bloody hell what's happened in ere? Is no one chatting about the Gary's anymore when lets be honest they are the best since 91!! 

Blue Heisenberg - generic bollocks anyone can buy the press seen many colours many variants. Been around since at least early 16.  None have been a patch on decent Dutch (no longer Mancs rule). Blue ones are supposedly a cheap offering on the onion for the silly season. Crumbly as fuck and cheap as chips because the MD ain't the best synth. Why waste your seratonin on a lacking experience IMHO. 

SS pills Purple - you in the US? They seem to generate from there. Lots of them about on US forums and lots of people wondering why the fuck someone wants to press the SS symbol on a pill. Kind of like putting Mary Poppins in full bondage gear. They are apparently not bad MD but as always test as they could be just more generic press moulds from China being sold to back room boys with a bit of crystal to shift for bigger money. 

Rolls Royce - exactly the same as Heisenberg. Must be 6 or 7 presses doing the rounds. RR apparently were warned 2015 and were attributed to Kendal calling death. So that tells you very quickly your spinning the barrel and playing Russian without testing. 

If anyone wants to know what to look out for 
Zelda shields - glittery as fuck
M&M - still waiting on that report Treacle
Skypes
Punishers
Levi's
Yellow mickeys

Red defqons have also just re emerged but they are apparently crumblier than the original and a second press but still from the same pressed - totally RUMOUR 

Test your pills! 

Hopefully someone else will at least give some HR in future around here!!

Edit @ misstoker not gonna preach but goin over 300 mg for a night usually means you got crap MD or your a drugs pig. Less is more. Full retard first degree gurns is never a pretty sight.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

On half an ikea now, absolutely bolloxed.  Eye wiggles the lot


----------



## MiniNapalm

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Bloody hell what's happened in ere? Is no one chatting about the Gary's anymore when lets be honest they are the best since 91!!
> 
> Blue Heisenberg - generic bollocks anyone can buy the press seen many colours many variants. Been around since at least early 16.  None have been a patch on decent Dutch (no longer Mancs rule). Blue ones are supposedly a cheap offering on the onion for the silly season. Crumbly as fuck and cheap as chips because the MD ain't the best synth. Why waste your seratonin on a lacking experience IMHO.
> 
> SS pills Purple - you in the US? They seem to generate from there. Lots of them about on US forums and lots of people wondering why the fuck someone wants to press the SS symbol on a pill. Kind of like putting Mary Poppins in full bondage gear. They are apparently not bad MD but as always test as they could be just more generic press moulds from China being sold to back room boys with a bit of crystal to shift for bigger money.
> 
> Rolls Royce - exactly the same as Heisenberg. Must be 6 or 7 presses doing the rounds. RR apparently were warned 2015 and were attributed to Kendal calling death. So that tells you very quickly your spinning the barrel and playing Russian without testing.
> 
> If anyone wants to know what to look out for
> Zelda shields - glittery as fuck
> M&M - still waiting on that report Treacle
> Skypes
> Punishers
> Levi's
> Yellow mickeys
> 
> Red defqons have also just re emerged but they are apparently crumblier than the original and a second press but still from the same pressed - totally RUMOUR
> 
> Test your pills!
> 
> Hopefully someone else will at least give some HR in future around here!!
> 
> Edit @ misstoker not gonna preach but goin over 300 mg for a night usually means you got crap MD or your a drugs pig. Less is more. Full retard first degree gurns is never a pretty sight.



Cheers for the HR boa, great stuff.

Have you had the grey Zeldas? I've heard good things about them, but as far as I know they aren't a QDance press. So if you have had them, how does the mdma compare to, for example the IKEAs (clearly working on PTR - enjoy mate, they're lovely ?)? 

Also, have you had the punishers? I've heard they're really good, but there are rumours of them being md + something more i.e. some people are reporting that they don't feel quite right...

Lastly, I've heard hat the new Qdance press may be a green and white tic tac. As you appear to have your ear to the ground, so to speak, can you corroborate/deny?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

yeah the tictacs are the kitkat successors, about 130mg


----------



## incal

Finally got round to an Ikea (two colour, tested, NL marked) and a quarter last night. Been sitting on them for a while and they did not disappoint! Nice MDMA. Eye wiggle after a few hours and little jaw tension and no monging out. Felt all troubles be stripped away and replaced with "everything is ok just relax" and body felt light.. Rushes when taking big vape hits. 
Best I've had in years.


----------



## oui

Managed to hit the jackpot and get a handful of leftover Rainbow Drops a guy I know had for this weekend for a festival. I only ever take MDMA about 3 times a year now so buzzing for it. 

Have some amazing speed too, what way would people recommend dosing the speed/pills? Ideally I'd like to take some speed (maybe 20mg) during pre-drinks before the festival then a pill when I get there until I come down then back on the speed again. Would the 20mg Speed diminish the effects of the pill?


----------



## Tranced

Had a blue transformer on Sunday. Split the pill in half and snorted it with my mate. Assuming they contain a decent dose because we were both pretty smashed for an hour or two. Came on fast and I just kind of lay there sniffing ket with eye wiggles and borderline not knowing what was going on. We had a hotel TV screen with fish on it and we kept seeing people like Donald Trump/Teresa May/forgetting what we were looking at etc.

Seem like pretty good pills. If I'd had another I'd have been completely gone.


----------



## bogman

http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2017/2C-B_Mai_2017_PaulFrank.pdf

high dose of 2c-B for a pill

not as high a dose http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2017/2C-B_Mai_2017_Armani.pdf


----------



## bogman

Tranced said:


> Had a blue transformer on Sunday. Split the pill in half and snorted it with my mate. Assuming they contain a decent dose because we were both pretty smashed for an hour or two. Came on fast and I just kind of lay there sniffing ket with eye wiggles and borderline not knowing what was going on. We had a hotel TV screen with fish on it and we kept seeing people like Donald Trump/Teresa May/forgetting what we were looking at etc.
> 
> Seem like pretty good pills. If I'd had another I'd have been completely gone.



Spotted some Blue Transformer pills tested on Wedinos as MDMA

http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/


----------



## PartTimeRaver

The M&M successors are out now, white and orange Q-dance pills. Look well made as usual from the crew. I have a pic but it has the vendor name on it so i wont upload it, but im sure you all know where to look


----------



## flashbak1

I've been offered Rolls Royce and Green clovers in Ibiza. Any word on these?

Anywhere to buy a testing kit over there?


----------



## bogman

flashbak1 said:


> I've been offered Rolls Royce and Green clovers in Ibiza. Any word on these?
> 
> Anywhere to buy a testing kit over there?



https://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/alertas.html

https://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/ultimas-muestras-analizadas.html

Spanish lab results

Purple Rolls Royce tested at 195mg MDMA

yellow RR 236mg + 158mg


----------



## bogman

Some Polish lab results https://sin.org.pl/spis-tabletek/


----------



## flashbak1

bogman said:


> https://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/alertas.html
> 
> https://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/ultimas-muestras-analizadas.html
> 
> Spanish lab results
> 
> Purple Rolls Royce tested at 195mg MDMA
> 
> yellow RR 236mg + 158mg




Thanks.


----------



## SilentRoller

Just picked up some orange Donald Trump pills (they are a cut out of his face and a fucking massive), and a load of partly broken golden Philip plein pills (the hexagonal ones with the skull on them. They look pretty nice too! Won then cheap in a darkweb auction!


----------



## Ignio

Do anyone know Phillipp Plein PP Gold MDMA XTC Pills? They are said to contain 225mg MDMA.


----------



## demz89

What are peoples opinions on the blue punishers kicking about at the moment? bought some recently down south west.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Deaths from ikeas in jersey??

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4623334/Teenager-dies-taking-Ikea-ecstasy-tablets.html

Any one heard this?? Not pma is it?


----------



## Treacle

Sounds dodgy, if they've hospitalised a few people, but this is the Mail we're talking about, so it's pointless speculating.

I realised that I didn't come back to report on my experience with the M&Ms. I've had them twice, now and they're definitely up there with the handful of decent presses I've had over recent years. The first time I had them, I took a full one to start (as is the norm for me), and after 20 minutes my head was spinning, and I had my usual bout of throwing up. It absolutely knocked me for six, so I'm glad I wasn't out, because I would have been sat in a corner, trying to compose myself. The mate I did them with came up at the same time, and was equally as spannered. Despite the dose, the high was pretty clear-headed, music appreciation was definitely heightened, and they were lovey enough, with enough energy to move around and not just mong out. Lots of eye rolling and even some wiggling, which I only seem to get from decent MDMA. Had the urge to socialise and FaceTime my girlfriend, not that I can remember much of it. Did 2C-B afterwards and all the next day, and felt great.

The second time I had them was with the missus. We started with half, which didn't do much, but the second half hit me just like the first time - quickly and hard. At this point, the missus got quite mongy, and spent most of the night lying down and just enjoying the music, whilst I was once again fairly energetic and chatty. We had another one, in halves and she entered the 'What was I just saying?' phase, which lasted for the rest of the night, so conversing was hard. She was also very hot, so I'd say tread lightly with these, if you're not used to large amounts of MDMA. In all, very nice. Not sure if they're still available, but would definitely do them again.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

One dead looks like 10 in hospital. Batch of MDMA in the Oldham area. As usual zero actual real info; As usual we have the report of it's a new highly potent form of MDMA etc. called pink champagne or magic (erm no those have been terms used for 15 years). 


Edit: Mirror says it may have contained speed and heroin cos someone said so in an online drugs forum. Yeh cos we can all tell what's in a powder we have never seen. It's a skill given to us for being a drug forum user, like a super power bestowed down upon us as soon as we sign up. 

If this wasn't so tragically it would be laughable. Anyone with any knowledge at all would tell ya speed and heroin cost more than MDMA so why the hell would you cut it with that? 

Either purity as in those users had no idea that the crystals are pure and didn't weigh or it's some other substance / combination END OF.

Lives changed or lost simply because we can't protect our young people through education, legislation and regulation. Tax and revenue lost because they prefer criminals to be deciding and dosing our young people. People will always take risks especially the young you can't stop that!


----------



## Fishface

BBC report that police say, 'symptoms to watch for include rigid muscles, shallow breathing, a fast-racing pulse, hyper-aggression, seizure, foaming at the mouth and unconsciousness'.

Doesn't sound like MDMA OD.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Fishface said:


> BBC report that police say, 'symptoms to watch for include rigid muscles, shallow breathing, a fast-racing pulse, hyper-aggression, seizure, foaming at the mouth and unconsciousness'.
> 
> Doesn't sound like MDMA OD.



Actually does. Seen it a few times over the years. Always from too much initial dose. First time was when I helped a guy during the original tribal gathering back in the early 90s. He double dropped speckled doves trying to be a hero. One minute he was there the next on the floor foaming at the mouth fitting and screaming for help whilst trying to hit anyone who came close. He passed out. Multiple people had done the same pills but he was the one that felt he had to show off. 

If this lot in Oldham got some pure 80+ crystal and didn't weigh out then it's gonna happen. The difference between a visual 200 mg to a 400 mg even straight is hard to judge.

Weird cos it seems it's always that initial dose that catches people. I think a lot is to do with panic as the rush comes on and the body isn't prepared or capable to accept and then just shuts down. 

So far it's been reported as a new strain, a new form, highly potent. All chemically inaccurate and scare mongering. 

Pink champagne used to be speed but I've seen batches before with red dye to make pink and actually sometimes MDMA can look pink due to synthesis. This stuff just sounds like plain old tan MDMA. 

What's the most frustrating is that if they have a sample of it then it takes minutes to see if it's MD and purity. The science now of testing ain't hard takes minutes.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

its now been identified as crystalized cannabinoids, WTF


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> its now been identified as crystalized cannabinoids, WTF



FFS, is it being sold as MDMA? I can't even begin to imagine how horrible 100+ mg of synthetic cannabinoid would feel. Some dealers are just fuckin scum...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

yep


----------



## ScotchMist

After seeing plenty of videos starring retards smashing heroic doses of that shit I think it's safe to assume an OD is horrendous. Poor people. Three cheers for the drug war.....


----------



## steewith2ees

ScotchMist said:


> After seeing plenty of videos starring retards smashing heroic doses of that shit I think it's safe to assume an OD is horrendous. Poor people. Three cheers for the drug war.....



It's difficult to present a valid argument to the morons who insist in enforcing these pointless, counter-productive and inhumane laws when a good proportion of the individuals they are aimed at are utter fucktards themselves.


----------



## Limey

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Actually does. Seen it a few times over the years. Always from too much initial dose. First time was when I helped a guy during the original tribal gathering back in the early 90s. He double dropped speckled doves trying to be a hero. One minute he was there the next on the floor foaming at the mouth fitting and screaming for help whilst trying to hit anyone who came close. He passed out. Multiple people had done the same pills but he was the one that felt he had to show off.
> 
> .



I had those. They were good, but only around 100mg of mdma maximum and many others contained less than that or were a lower dose of mdea.

The plain white doves from 1991 were much better and stronger. 

That's definitely not a typical reaction to 2 speckled doves (150-200mg total) 
A friend of mine had 8 of those at tribal gathering. He was fucked, but fine. 
Small, skinny guy too 

It's rare, but some people do have adverse reactions, even if they've taken pills before and been fine.

The stuff in Oldham was tested and definitely wasn't mdma.


----------



## ScotchMist

steewith2ees said:


> It's difficult to present a valid argument to the morons who insist in enforcing these pointless, counter-productive and inhumane laws when a good proportion of the individuals they are aimed at are utter fucktards themselves.



Mebbe. Or maybe use such retards as the argument. Had safer drugs not been pushed aside for cheaper, more available and increasingly dangerous analogues such as these synthetic noids then the worst that would of happened to them looking for a stone would be a whitey. Similar for almost all classes of compounds. 

I speak as a retard too. I've got in some pickles with the research chems. Seldom on classics.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Found this pill in my daughter's bedroom. Both sides are exactly the same. Overall dimensions are approximately 13 x 11 x 5mm. Does anyone have any information on these please?






Edit: I've found several reports of hospitalisations and one death attributed to these pills, but am unable to ascertain whether they're dodgy or just high dosed. Any information would be most welcome thanks.


(And is it worth me asking her to get me some?)


----------



## deano88

I know you can't tell just by looking but they look dodgy to me. Might be worth getting it tested.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

deano88 said:


> I know you can't tell just by looking but they look dodgy to me. Might be worth getting it tested.



Yeh, I thought the press looked a bit crap myself, but I'm from the days when all presses were a bit crap, but the gear was the tits...


----------



## SilentRoller

> : I've found several reports of hospitalisations and one death attributed to these pills, but am unable to ascertain whether they're dodgy or just high dosed. Any information would be most welcome thanks.



I've taken those exact ones FUBAR. Very high dosed, I remember one being tested by the loop at 240mg). The only thing I would say is that yours look slightly darker....ever so slightly. Could be the photo!

One absolutely wrecked me mind. I was having a stroke in the club, my eyes bouncing around!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> I've taken those exact ones FUBAR. Very high dosed, I remember one being tested by the loop at 240mg). The only thing I would say is that yours look slightly darker....ever so slightly. Could be the photo!
> 
> One absolutely wrecked me mind. I was having a stroke in the club, my eyes bouncing around!



Thanks mate. I've already advised my daughter to start with a quarter, considering she's a size 4. 

I think I might just suggest I try a bit myself first


----------



## ScotchMist

I'd honestly bin it FUBAR. 

If you're anything like me - which I'd take a guess you are, similar taste in drugs, dedicated heroin addicts even though you no longer practice, both frighteningly handsome - you'll remember that ugly little bears in the stash just as the crushing depression sets in post session..

Ive done desperate things. That teddy wouldn't register as desperate to me and I'd pop it if I was in the head space I know all too well exists in me that just doesn't want the party too end..


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ScotchMist said:


> I'd honestly bin it FUBAR.
> 
> If you're anything like me - which I'd take a guess you are, similar taste in drugs, dedicated heroin addicts even though you no longer practice, both frighteningly handsome - you'll remember that ugly little bears in the stash just as the crushing depression sets in post session..
> 
> Ive done desperate things. That teddy wouldn't register as desperate to me and I'd pop it if I was in the head space I know all too well exists in me that just doesn't want the party too end..



You are spot on mate. Trouble is, I've already asked her to get me some...


----------



## benson7

I still have a couple of those teddy bears stashed away, not had a chance to sample them yet. Let us know if they were any good.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Just tested some DW crystal mdma uk vendor apparent pmk Dutch import .. looks n smells bang on but no reaction at all with the marquis and Mecke .. prolly some RC or some shit any one had that at all. If I didn't have my testers I would eat it as it looks so legit


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

benson7 said:


> I still have a couple of those teddy bears stashed away, not had a chance to sample them yet. Let us know if they were any good.



My daughter wasn't overly impressed tbh. She only had half, but if they are dosed at 200 + mg she should have been buzzing her tits off on just a half - especially as she's bloody tiny. When she came in at 3am, her pupils were big, but she didn't bounce in through the door like Zebedee, like I would have expected.


----------



## SilentRoller

Should have bossed it whole mate. She would have ended up looking like my avatar....


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> Should have bossed it whole mate. She would have ended up looking like my avatar....



Now that's a frightening thought...


----------



## bogman

http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...7/Thai_Pille_Methamphetamin_Juli_2017_Rot.pdf

nice little pill with some Meth


----------



## bogman

plenty of pills tested here http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2017/checkit!_Warnungen_0717.pdf


----------



## PartTimeRaver

just on me way to ikea for a few hours wahay ?


----------



## consumer

Back in the late 80's early 90's pills (doves, New Yorkers) were around 120 - 140mg and half would get you flying. I dont know if the mdma is different now but back then we often took a half and they smashed you. Same with the first mitzi's.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> Back in the late 80's early 90's pills (doves, New Yorkers) were around 120 - 140mg and half would get you flying. I dont know if the mdma is different now but back then we often took a half and they smashed you. Same with the first mitzi's.



Word!


----------



## Kaden_Nite

I first tried MDMA in Australia in 2005. I think every five ten to ten years, a new wave of high quality pills start flooding the market before quality starts dropping again. I'm not sure if I caught the second or third wave but there were certainly some very high quality pills doing the rounds then. Some time around the beginning of 2006, I was lucky enough to get one vintage batch of white Mitsubishis which blew my fucking mind. I remember seeing the test results for them and I can't remember the exact ratio, but it was something like 80mg MDMA, 20mg MDA, 20mg MDEA in each pill. 

They were hard pressed, slow burners and I ended up having two by the time they started kicking in. The first rush was fucking orgasmic; a warming surge of relaxation through the body. A nicer feel than any opium or ice I've ever smoked. A few hours in and it was a typical chemical love story. By the end of the night, my eyes were darting from side to side at twice the speed of light. I tried to ride my bike to the servo but I just couldn't do it lol. One of those electric nights that I'll never forget.

I can understand why people are saying that modern MDMA is nothing like the 'ecstasy' of their day, but I definitely don't think that there's anything _wrong_ with MDMA now. I'd say that MDEA, MDA and MDMA blends that people were more likely to get in the 90s probably plays a role in people's expectations though. I had the pleasure of obtaining MDEA (which seems to have completely disappeared off the face of the earth in recent time) as a pure compound around 2009 - just before the piperazines started flooding the market, and it was pretty magical stuff. More relaxed, I found it longer lasting, or maybe it just didn't have such an acute peak as MDMA, either way, it had me laughing my ass off all night and I didn't seem to get the hangover from that, which I did with MDMA and MDA.

A lot of people seem to want to see real MDA back on the market, but if I ever had the chance to grab MDEA again, I would. In a heartbeat.

Fuck, sorry for the rambling - it's Saturday evening here and I'm slightly mangled lol.

Enjoy!


----------



## MissToker

Anyone know of any pills that are grey/green colour and kind of look like a penis with XXX on it? Can get some but can't get anything on pill reports unfortunately


----------



## Kronos

Anyone know owt about the pink Route 66's from NL?

Look v similar to these : https://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34615


----------



## bogman

309mg of MDMA  http://www.drogenarbeitz6.at/filead...rnungen_DC_Innsbruck/XTC_Micky_Mouse_Juni.pdf


----------



## MiniNapalm

Kaden_Nite said:


> They were hard pressed, slow burners and I ended up having two by the time they started kicking in. The first rush was fucking orgasmic; a warming surge of relaxation through the body. A nicer feel than any opium or ice I've ever smoked. A few hours in and it was a typical chemical love story. By the end of the night, my eyes were darting from side to side at twice the speed of light. I tried to ride my bike to the servo but I just couldn't do it lol. One of those electric nights that I'll never forget.



Here here! I had them in the UK for a couple of years from when they first came out in 1998 and your description is spot on ?

The only thing I'm not so sure of is the MDMA/MDEA/MDA description. I've seen them reported between about 120 - 150mg of MDMA; see here as an example - https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...MAk#v=onepage&q=mitsubishi pills year&f=false

I appreciate that it's just conjecture at this stage, but (without wanting to start this long running debate again ? ), the change in precursors/synth routes - 1998 and then again after the horrendous piperazine drought - were mooted as potential causes for the changes in the effects described after those two periods.


----------



## smik2

Anyone tried T in the Park pills?


----------



## stormreject

The yellow ones? Had them start of the year. There ok but not the strongest.


----------



## smik2

Not sure yet, just been offered them and couldn't find anything on PR


----------



## stormreject

They appeared last summer just before titp. Very low numbers  and only about our area. Could be locally made. 
Very supprized there still about or new batch. Better to test before popping


----------



## flashbak1

Anyone had capital hardcore's? Absolutely giant pills!


----------



## Psilocydustbin

Has anyone tried the orange Donald trumps? Seen lab test results of around 250mg MDMA. I have mainly been doing pills from the  Q Dance series and love the MDMA in those. Have the choice between trumps and skypes but kinda fancy a change and was wondering what the buzz is like from the trumps!


----------



## benson7

I have obtained some brown sugary MDMA. The last time I had stuff which looked like this was about 7 years ago and it was the greatest crystal I had ever had. Still got some purple teddies and MDA as well for an epic weekend coming up.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Anyone got any info on these little fuckers?


Jeez, I seem to have lost the ability to post images. Right, these are blue pills in the truncated triangular shape of the superman logo, with a stylised representation of a skull stamped in the middle. Solid press, not crumbly and stamp well defined.


Also some crystal which fits Benson's description above exactly - brown sugar, but with 'that' smell and taste..


----------



## Tranced

^ "this image has been moved or deleted"

By brown sugary do yous mean the tarry stuff? I've never had that, but heard of it ranging anywhere from pretty shit to really good.

All the MDMA I've ever had has been roughly the same; either white or off brown, and wicked.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> ^ "this image has been moved or deleted"
> 
> By brown sugary do yous mean the tarry stuff? I've never had that, but heard of it ranging anywhere from pretty shit to really good.
> 
> All the MDMA I've ever had has been roughly the same; either white or off brown, and wicked.



I've just managed to liberate a couple of lines of that sugary crystal - fuck me, it's the real deal...


----------



## Psilocydustbin

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Anyone got any info on these little fuckers?
> 
> 
> Jeez, I seem to have lost the ability to post images. Right, these are blue pills in the truncated triangular shape of the superman logo, with a stylised representation of a skull stamped in the middle. Solid press, not crumbly and stamp well defined.
> 
> 
> Also some crystal which fits Benson's description above exactly - brown sugar, but with 'that' smell and taste..



Type in Blue Punisher pills into google images. Sound like those. They appear on ecstasydata.org at over 200 mg MDMA and clean ?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Psilocydustbin said:


> Type in Blue Punisher pills into google images. Sound like those. They appear on ecstasydata.org at over 200 mg MDMA and clean &#55357;&#56397;



Thanks mate, you're a star


----------



## Psilocydustbin

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Thanks mate, you're a star



No problem! Tell her not to bosh a whole one at once! ?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Psilocydustbin said:


> No problem! Tell her not to bosh a whole one at once! &#55357;&#56397;



Already have done mate. But imo she don't need no pills - her crystal is gorgeous...


----------



## Tranced

You been wrecked with her before FUBAR? I'd love to be able to share that with a parent.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> You been wrecked with her before FUBAR? I'd love to be able to share that with a parent.



Not really, we've shared a spliff but nothing else. But we will when she's a bit older. She's still a bit uncomfortable about her parents doing drugs, so atm all I can do is advise her on harm reduction. But she's just phoned me to say she's buzzing her tits off on that Mandy and has followed my advice not to mix it with pills.

Heh; like father, like daughter. She's certainly a chip off the old block (for better or worse).

Plus, it helps that her new boyfriend is a very useful person to know. Just hope he doesn't turn out to be a narcissistic prick like the last one


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Just a warning on those 'Blue Punisher' pills that Psilocydustbin very kindly identified for me several posts above:

https://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36315

After finding out that they could contain 4f-mph, I advised my daughter not to take them and stick to the brown crystal MDMA which I had tested and found to be rather nice. Luckily, she heeded my advice. Her friend, however, felt quite ill after having 1 1/2 of the pills over the course of the night. She's ok, but got into a very weird headspace and was unable to move for several hours. Be careful...


----------



## Psilocydustbin

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Just a warning on those 'Blue Punisher' pills that Psilocydustbin very kindly identified for me several posts above:
> 
> https://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=36315
> 
> After finding out that they could contain 4f-mph, I advised my daughter not to take them and stick to the brown crystal MDMA which I had tested and found to be rather nice. Luckily, she heeded my advice. Her friend, however, felt quite ill after having 1 1/2 of the pills over the course of the night. She's ok, but got into a very weird headspace and was unable to move for several hours. Be careful...



Here is the ecstasydata results. 

https://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?start=0&search_field=all&s=Punisher

The ones with a trace amount of 4fmph looked different to the other ones and were a bit smaller. Not sure which ones she had? 

I have been offered some (didn't need them) which look the same as the other ones on there in the south east of the uk and have heard good things about them. I guess high dose pills could also fuck you up pretty well. I have been absolutely floored by a half of some of these strong beans. 1.5 of those punishers could theoretically have the same amount of MDMA as half a g of Mandy due to it being maybe 80% pure.

Who's knows though. That's the problem with illegal drugs. Never really know what is in it without lab testing the actual substance in front of you...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Psilocydustbin said:


> Here is the ecstasydata results.
> 
> https://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?start=0&search_field=all&s=Punisher
> 
> The ones with a trace amount of 4fmph looked different to the other ones and were a bit smaller. Not sure which ones she had?
> 
> I have been offered some (didn't need them) which look the same as the other ones on there in the south east of the uk and have heard good things about them. I guess high dose pills could also fuck you up pretty well. I have been absolutely floored by a half of some of these strong beans. 1.5 of those punishers could theoretically have the same amount of MDMA as half a g of Mandy due to it being maybe 80% pure.
> 
> Who's knows though. That's the problem with illegal drugs. Never really know what is in it without lab testing the actual substance in front of you...



Thanks again man! The logo was definitely more like the mini punisher with the 4f-mph than the others, but not as speckled. As you say, high doses can be problematic in themselves, but why even bother putting trace amounts of a reputably dodgy RC in otherwise good pills? Doesn't make sense to me unless it's a simple case of contamination rather than a deliberate cut.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Thanks again man! The logo was definitely more like the mini punisher with the 4f-mph than the others, but not as speckled. As you say, high doses can be problematic in themselves, but why even bother putting trace amounts of a reputably dodgy RC in otherwise good pills? Doesn't make sense to me unless it's a simple case of contamination rather than a deliberate cut.



No problem. Yeah I would say trace amounts of something would usually be a case of contamination. If it a below active dose, no other reason to add it...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Psilocydustbin said:


> No problem. Yeah I would say trace amounts of something would usually be a case of contamination. If it a below active dose, no other reason to add it...



Heh, it looks like the days of double dropping are well and truly over...


----------



## Psilocydustbin

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Heh, it looks like the days of double dropping are well and truly over...



Jesus I can't imagine anything good would happen from dropping 500mg of mdma at once! I've been doing pills for nearly 20 years and would never want to take a 200mg + one as a whole... Can see how folk can easily get into trouble with them...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Yeh, It's strange though innit? Back in the day, one pill was fuckin great. Two was twice as good. Four was even better. Doesn't seem to work that way these days for some reason...


----------



## fightingthetoot

Tomorrow Lands 

Whats people thoughts?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Anyone know what the original Mitsubishis were dosed at?


----------



## Grassman

About 120 according to an old mixmag article I vaguely remember reading


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Grassman said:


> About 120 according to an old mixmag article I vaguely remember reading



Thanks Grassman, I thought it was around that mark.


----------



## steewith2ees

http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/2015/03/11/the-untold-story-behind-mitsubishi-logos-on-ecstacy-tablets/


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

steewith2ees said:


> http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/2015/03/11/the-untold-story-behind-mitsubishi-logos-on-ecstacy-tablets/



That's brilliant!


----------



## Feuer im Süden

Hello! I'm new to this Forum and I don't know if this is the correct place. I am searching for a place where I can ask: I have this XXXX Pill and what do you guys know about how much MD it contains + what other stuff may be in it ?So is this the correct place ?I want to ask about grey *Rolls Royce*, they look like this, but WITHOUT the 2.0:https://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34780So actually they must be newer than the 2.0, because those are all from 2015, but they cannot be the first generation of Rolls Royce, as they were occuring even further in the past.So seems like a new batch, but I dont find anything about them!Was said to contain ~ 240 mg and seems to be pretty accurate, location = Germany.Thanks!If its not the right palce here, please tell me ... I'm really hoping to get some thoughts!


----------



## BecomingJulie

Nobody is going to be able to tell you from a rough description what's in your pill, even if they think they know was in one that sounded a bit like it.

There are testing services that can identify pills sent to them, but obviously you won't get your pill back.  You can use home testing kits on a small amount of the pill, so you still have some left for yourself; but they will only tell you what is present, not how strong it is.

Maybe one day they will bring out a mobile phone with a built-in laser spectrometer, precisely for identifying unknown substances .....


----------



## Feuer im Süden

Well there is a German/Austrian/Swiss Website called Eve-Rave and there are 100000s of Threads like *I have yellow XX, do you know them and can you tell me something about* and then there are a lot of answers, the worst thing which could happen is that nobody will tell that they encountered them before.  So is there nothing like this here on Bluelight ? I thought there would be something like *The Black Mitsubishi Thread* bla bla and people are telling their experience.


----------



## BecomingJulie

Bluelight tends to be more about Harm Reduction than meaningless boasting and idle speculation about pills.

And no, the worst thing that could happen if you get a supposed identification based on a partial description without even a picture is to mistake it for something it isn't, and end up taking a completely different drug than you thought you were getting.  What happens then is entirely dependent on factors outside anyone's control here .....

If you must, scrape off a tiny amount and taste it.  If no allergic reaction is noticed within an hour, take half the pill and wait; and have a trusted friend with you, or at least on speed-dial.


----------



## Feuer im Süden

Ok well my pill is completely safe and nice, I had a lot of them already, but I was just curious about some new opinions / thoughts. So yeah maybe you are right, but concerning the Community *Eve-Rave* there you get always some qualified answers - so maybe if the geographic location is on a minimum, then its more likely to meet people with the same stuff.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

1/2 of a Blue Punisher down the hatch - it's only been 15 mins and it's kicking in nicely. Just gonna paint the window frame again - fuckin rock n roll baby...


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> 1/2 of a Blue Punisher down the hatch - it's only been 15 mins and it's kicking in nicely. Just gonna paint the window frame again - fuckin rock n roll baby...



 \o/


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fuckin hell... 


I can't fuckin see...



I fuckin love MDMA..


----------



## steewith2ees

Random pills always kick ass when ur stuck for something to do.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

steewith2ees said:


> Random pills always kick ass when ur stuck for something to do.



Heh, I fuckin told my daughter to hide her stash - she's got no one to blame but herself... 


(she's gonna go crazy apeshit mental when she gets in. Fuck it, I'll knock it off her board...  )

I am such a cunt!




Fuck, my daughter's on her way home. I'm fuckin mashed and I've just had a bollocking off the wife. But all's fair when it comes to drugs innit? If I know there are good drugs within my reach, I just can't help myself.


Do you think she'll mind if I have another ?


----------



## MiniNapalm

So did you have another FUBAR? Have heard that those punishers are brutal - did you feeepathic at all?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MiniNapalm said:


> So did you have another FUBAR? Have heard that those punishers are brutal - did you feeepathic at all?



Nah, I stuck to just one - a half followed by two quarters just to keep the roll going. I thought it was very nice but they are pretty strong - necking a full one would have been pretty intense, but handleable. There wasn't much in the way of empathy though, but I had some crystal a few days earlier which could have attenuated the overall effect.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Nah, I stuck to just one - a half followed by two quarters just to keep the roll going. I thought it was very nice but they are pretty strong - necking a full one would have been pretty intense, but handleable. There wasn't much in the way of empathy though, but I had some crystal a few days earlier which could have attenuated the overall effect.



Haha good work ???


----------



## benson7

Oh dear what's happened to pillreports.net? Just seems to be a series of articles now with no index of reports for each region.


----------



## Tranced

Looks like they've just changed the layout:

https://pillreports.net/index.php?page=region_home&region=2&sub_region=7


----------



## benson7

Thanks man. I was worried it had basically gone.


----------



## MiniNapalm

That said, the volume and quality of reports for Europe isn't particularly great .


----------



## MiniNapalm

Thanks mate. I had gathered from other reports that they weren't as empathic as qdance pills, so it's good to have that corroborated (whilst noting your crystal caveat).


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MiniNapalm said:


> Thanks mate. I had gathered from other reports that they weren't as empathic as qdance pills, so it's good to have that corroborated (whilst noting your crystal caveat).



That was the first of the current generation of 'superstrong' pills I've had, and now I understand the 'old' versus 'new' debate. Although strong and enjoyable, I definitely felt there was something missing - i.e. the 'magic'.

Also, this crystal is very nice (nicer than the blue punisher I had), But having had 120mg plus several top ups over the night, I still haven't felt like I really 'got there'. I chose that dose to be able to draw a direct comparison with the original Mitsubishis - which is the yardstick I use to rated mdma. Not even close...


If this is fairly typical of modern MD, then I can see why the pills are so high dosed these days - they're compensating for lack of quality with an excess of quantity. Although I've really enjoyed getting reacquainted with Mandy again this last couple of weeks, it's sadly fallen short of my expectations and memories.

(Still fuckin nice though)...


----------



## benson7

Has anyone tried the pink hearts? I noticed a report on pillreports describing an aniseed smell, which intrigued me. Not had proper aniseed smelling pills since before the drought (not that smell really is an indicator of any quality). I have also seen them described as "old skool".


----------



## EmDeeExEx

benson7 said:


> Has anyone tried the pink hearts? I noticed a report on pillreports describing an aniseed smell, which intrigued me. Not had proper aniseed smelling pills since before the drought (not that smell really is an indicator of any quality). I have also seen them described as "old skool".



Odd - have had many, many aniseed-smelling pills since the big ol drought. UFOs, Rainbow drops. Hell, the latest Q-Dance presses all have that smell.

I know it's not an indicator of quality, but put it this way - all the ones with that telltale smell have been as good as pre-drought. 

Seems in this time of relative plenty, people are too content to even bother posting on here.

Though I don't miss the E-famine of 2009/10, I do miss how active the community on here was as a result


----------



## throwitallaway "

Been a long while since I've posted on here. 

Anyone had Mercedes recently? Light pink with amg not very visible on the back? Can't find anything on pill reports but been told they're top notch.


----------



## blondin

A aniseed is what saffrole smells of..Bitd that was how I tested pills burn some on foil and smell the smoke.100  % accurate


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

What if it was just crushed up anise seeds?


----------



## uniqlo2015

throwitallaway " said:


> Been a long while since I've posted on here.   Anyone had Mercedes recently? Light pink with amg not very visible on the back? Can't find anything on pill reports but been told they're top notch.


 Light pink / orange? A bit powdery press. If so had them a couple of years ago from DW and they were very good, never saw them again.


----------



## PlayHard

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Anyone got any info on these little fuckers?
> 
> 
> Jeez, I seem to have lost the ability to post images. Right, these are blue pills in the truncated triangular shape of the superman logo, with a stylised representation of a skull stamped in the middle. Solid press, not crumbly and stamp well defined.
> 
> 
> Also some crystal which fits Benson's description above exactly - brown sugar, but with 'that' smell and taste..



possibly the stuff ive been getting which is known as "cola" round these part's.. been getting this for a few month now after not bothering with mdma for quite some time. very impressive imo


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PlayHard said:


> possibly the stuff ive been getting which is known as "cola" round these part's.. been getting this for a few month now after not bothering with mdma for quite some time. very impressive imo



Yeh, 'cola' is quite a good description actually - very similar to a crushed up cola cube. I thought it was quite nice myself. But the next lot I got was a grey colour and not quite as nice. Come up was quite intense, but it didn't really get anywhere and redosing didn't do much apart from make me sweat more. Strange...


----------



## PlayHard

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, 'cola' is quite a good description actually - very similar to a crushed up cola cube. I thought it was quite nice myself. But the next lot I got was a grey colour and not quite as nice. Come up was quite intense, but it didn't really get anywhere and redosing didn't do much apart from make me sweat more. Strange...



ill take a photo of it for you -  ive got some at hand tonight. ive also seen the grey/off white like you talk of - friends also didnt rate it as much as the cola. - the cola re-appeared a week later thank fuck!

purple ninja turtle heads - seen mixed reports on these, steer clear or worth a cheeky few pennys? friends prefer to eat pill's than crystal


----------



## blondin

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> What if it was just crushed up anise seeds?



between 88-92 maybe 1-20 was fake or sold as something else took a pink 'phantasy' which i reckon was mescaline most excellent bur weird when your expecting mdma. then took few upto 94 or so then 96-98. in th eearly days all pills were made with saffrole thats my reasoning why people dont get 'that' feeling most of the time these days. 3-4 pills over 24h was more than enough even for a glutton like me.Most twere no more than 150mg some less.


----------



## PlayHard

blondin said:


> between 88-92 maybe 1-20 was fake or sold as something else took a pink 'phantasy' which i reckon was mescaline most excellent bur weird when your expecting mdma. then took few upto 94 or so then 96-98. in th eearly days all pills were made with saffrole thats my reasoning why people dont get 'that' feeling most of the time these days. 3-4 pills over 24h was more than enough even for a glutton like me.Most twere no more than 150mg some less.



i didnt start taking pills until around 2003 onward's or so, and everything from round about then was different to whats around now. - vaguely remember the batch of playstations which came in 4-5 different colours, shrek 2's. numerous heart shaped in various colour's.. armani's, legit smurf's. pentagram's.. to many to name in fairness? i could prob link up to a few reports on said pill's from back then via PR. - I remember a drought around 05-06? and all the bzp etc and crap hit everywhere in pill's. 8( dreaded hammers and spanners, horrible off yellow diamonds. dodgy shark's, etc.


----------



## Treacle

I started in 2001, and my first pills were white TTs, then I had everything you've named above that were MDMA and/or MDA. So many unbelievable presses, that you didn't really even need to test them, until the piperazines hit, because there was a good six or so years of consistently impressive pills, which costed barely anything. There were weekly updates on EADD of UK lab tests, to assist people, as PMA/PMMA still very occasionally popped up. The round, white love hearts from around 2003, which were 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA stand out as being the sort of pill that you needed to sit down after a half, just to come up, then you could get dancing. Number Ones were tested as containing a total of 200mg of MDMA/MDA and quite possibly MDEA. A quarter of one of those brought you up. I have no idea how people dropped them whole. There were plenty of pills that came in at 50-100mg of MDMA, but you felt the first one and you were absolutely fucked after two... I've not had pills for months, just some MDMA, which just made me lie down and close my eyes, more than anything. I have no doubt that a pill from the early 2000s would have me absolutely off my face, because even MDMA-naive friends don't think there's anything magical about super-dosed pills, even after a full one. Ah, nostalgia...

Has anyone had anything recently that they'd recommend? I fancied trying the Netflix pills, because they look like they're from the same crew that did Defqons, M&Ms, Skypes, etc. (Partyflock?), but I'm probably a bit late. I'm not bothered about them being '200mg', or 100mg, as long as they're lovey and energetic. I won't hold my breath, though! I have been informed that Rainbow Drops are back online, and are either exactly the same, or a batch which is just as good. They were definitely some of the better pills I've had in the last few years, so I may have to give them another crack.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Treacle said:


> I started in 2001, and my first pills were white TTs, then I had everything you've named above that were MDMA and/or MDA. So many unbelievable presses, that you didn't really even need to test them, until the piperazines hit, because there was a good six or so years of consistently impressive pills, which costed barely anything. There were weekly updates on EADD of UK lab tests, to assist people, as PMA/PMMA still very occasionally popped up. The round, white love hearts from around 2003, which were 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA stand out as being the sort of pill that you needed to sit down after a half, just to come up, then you could get dancing. Number Ones were tested as containing a total of 200mg of MDMA/MDA and quite possibly MDEA. A quarter of one of those brought you up. I have no idea how people dropped them whole. There were plenty of pills that came in at 50-100mg of MDMA, but you felt the first one and you were absolutely fucked after two... I've not had pills for months, just some MDMA, which just made me lie down and close my eyes, more than anything. I have no doubt that a pill from the early 2000s would have me absolutely off my face, because even MDMA-naive friends don't think there's anything magical about super-dosed pills, even after a full one. Ah, nostalgia...
> 
> Has anyone had anything recently that they'd recommend? I fancied trying the Netflix pills, because they look like they're from the same crew that did Defqons, M&Ms, Skypes, etc. (Partyflock?), but I'm probably a bit late. I'm not bothered about them being '200mg', or 100mg, as long as they're lovey and energetic. I won't hold my breath, though! I have been informed that Rainbow Drops are back online, and are either exactly the same, or a batch which is just as good. They were definitely some of the better pills I've had in the last few years, so I may have to give them another crack.



Hey treacle -  I’ve had some pills recently - Ikeas ,Skypes, Levi’s and Netflix. The Netflix are from another crew (not Qdance 1 no NL on the pill) - they’re pretty good but the quality of the M.D. isn’t quite as good (sounding like a ecstasy snob now ?). Best of the lot imho are the Ikeas - very clean, superb high with empathy etc - best and strongest pill I’ve had in years. Would definitely recommend to a friend (and anyone else tbf ?). Not many about these days, so like many things in life you’ve gotta search diligently for them


----------



## PlayHard

any word about the kim jong's - yellow/orange?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PlayHard said:


> any word about the kim jong's - yellow/orange?



Yeh, they're the fuckin bomb mate! 


Sorry...


----------



## ColtDan

Had some really good silver bars, enjoyed them

Got some don perignon, they seem alright, quite heavy body load though


----------



## MiniNapalm

ColtDan said:


> Had some really good silver bars, enjoyed them
> 
> Got some don perignon, they seem alright, quite heavy body load though



What colour were the Dom’s, Dan?


----------



## PlayHard

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, they're the fuckin bomb mate!
> 
> 
> Sorry...



^^ haha. not a truer work spoken.. they were indeed the bomb!


----------



## PlayHard

PlayHard said:


> ^^ haha. not a truer work spoken.. they were indeed the bomb!


----------



## foolsgold25

I've got to say 1/2 a pill and then a 2cb pill half an hour later in a club brings back the love that's been lacking for me for years. I've done it on 3 occasions recently and each time myself and the group I'm with have all had the best nights out we've had for years, 2cb really adds another level to music. I don't think I'll ever take a pill on it's own ever again.


----------



## psilocyclist

Any word on the duracells at all?


----------



## bogman

http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...17/MDA_Basecamp_Oktober_2017_XTC_Formel_1.pdf

At 105mg its one of the lowest dose pills i've seen in a long time


----------



## PlayHard

bogman said:


> http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/image...17/MDA_Basecamp_Oktober_2017_XTC_Formel_1.pdf
> 
> At 105mg its one of the lowest dose pills i've seen in a long time



these also come in the colour purple, not sure if they are the same doseage wise but they are MDMA for sure.


----------



## MiniNapalm

psilocyclist said:


> Any word on the duracells at all?



Have seen good feedback online. Here’s a PR from the ‘dam: https://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=37769


----------



## consumer

A mate has Red and yellow M n M's. Have not tried but mates said half was strong. Really well pressed. Imports i gather.


----------



## PlayHard

those m&m are incredibly strong, the skypes were just as good aswell.


----------



## PlayHard

PlayHard said:


>



sorry for the double post - these are quite inconsistent. more so the yellow 1s then these pink 1s. Ive also noticed the pink 1s vary in colour, some far more darker than the other's. the first offerings of these in orange were miles better than both the yellow and 2 shades of pink 1s.


----------



## Tec

This thread is well over a year old and isn't any close to being archived, says it all.


----------



## benson7

I have not enjoyed ecstasy for a couple of years now, tried all manner of Dutch and UK stuff as well as MDA and combining with speed. Once the magic is gone, it's gone.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

benson7 said:


> I have not enjoyed ecstasy for a couple of years now, tried all manner of Dutch and UK stuff as well as MDA and combining with speed. Once the magic is gone, it's gone.



Tbh, I find 6-apb to be superior to any MDMA I've had in the last decade...

IME, Modern pills or crystal always starts off ok, but gets nowhere. It all seems to lack that trippy aspect that gave it that magic originally...


----------



## wackerle

Hi guys, long long time lurker making my first post! I've often used the mdma/pill threads along with pillreports for probably ten years to see whats what. I tried the recent batch of rainbow drops which I thought were pretty good. I didn't find them mongy, plenty of energy to dance and music sounded awesome (but then trance always does). 

Marquis was very dark purple/black in the centre, definite purple round the edges. I've put a report on pillreports which has a picture if your interested. I had some of these when they around last year and I feel this batch is on a par with those.


----------



## Treacle

PlayHard said:


> those m&m are incredibly strong, the skypes were just as good aswell.


Very strong. A full one had a hell of a come up. A couple is enough for a long night.

I've had the current Rainbow Drops, and they're the same press, or very close to the originals. Even after four, taken with a friend, at home, we were dancing around and chatting away. No monginess/trancing out, at all, and very sociable. Not quite as much love as old pills, but definitely still really nice. Can't fault them, at all.


----------



## wackerle

I think they are a new batch, the colours look a more vivid fluorescent than the last ones I had. I agree with you treacle on them being nice beans either way.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

gonna drop my last ikea tonight. Crushed it up ready in hope that it dont take 12 hours to kick in


----------



## Fishface

What the **** is going on?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-42293096


----------



## ColtDan

Gotta be careful. Got sent some dodgy pills from the dn. Crumly and tasted funny. Only did them in halfs, they kinda did the job but lots of memory loss. felt weird the next day, kinda felt like i was vibrating. trying to think of the name of the press.... don something

So my harm reduction advise would be... always drop half or less and test before


----------



## BeautifulAlien02

Experiencing a drought in the south of England. Anyone else got the same? Not a pill drought, loads of those around but generally they're shite. I mean a crystal drought. We had last lot of crystal in September & that took a lot to get hold of it for my b day. Seems like we have a serous drought in like a 30mile radius of us!  Wondering if there's something going on. Like a lab getting shit down? Idk. Had some black crystal a few times about a year ago - my god that was amazing ??


----------



## Tranced

I'm interested to know how things are for others, given what you're experiencing. I managed to get some for chrimbo/NY, but it wasn't sourced locally. Hopefully it's just you!


----------



## MiniNapalm

Amazing Qdance presses - sprites, m&m’s & QDance pills...???


----------



## psilocyclist

MiniNapalm said:


> Amazing Qdance presses - sprites, m&m’s & QDance pills...???



The q dance that are orange and white? Any good? PReports evaluation didn't sound too glowing originally then got changed... Also which colour m&ms? Thanks!


----------



## Tranced

^^Managed to get some MDMA, so it's still about. It's kind of a greyish white.

Anyone tried this kind of stuff? I've never had it - I've always had roughly the same brown/white MDMA. Stinks of aniseed like.






Also, anyone know what press these pills are/anybody seen them? I can't work out what they're meant to be to check PR etc. Is this meant to be a domino or something? Edit: apparently they're louis vuitton's. Apparently 240mg according to the person I got them from, but I have doubts... admittedly unfounded.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I had some crystal that looked exactly like that a couple of months ago. Found it a bit disappointing tbh. Started off ok, come up was nice, but like all the mdma I've had in the last decade, it didn't really get anywhere and redosing did bugger all. But as ever, YMMV...


----------



## Tranced

^I was hoping this would have looked like the 'black' stuff you thought was banging. Is this the stuff you mean?

I don't get the new MDMA vs old MDMA thing at all (thankfully). I just like putting myself in a pill hole and gurning my titties off, so all is well with me.

Edit: just checked and think it night have been your brown sugary crystal I'm getting confused with.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> ^I was hoping this would have looked like the 'black' stuff you thought was banging. Is this the stuff you mean?
> 
> I don't get the new MDMA vs old MDMA thing at all (thankfully). I just like putting myself in a pill hole and gurning my titties off, so all is well with me.
> 
> Edit: just checked and think it night have been your brown sugary crystal I'm getting confused with.



Yeh, the brown sugary cola type stuff was better, but still ultimately disappointing once the come up was over. Can't remember the last time I gurned on md...


----------



## Mentes

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, the brown sugary cola type stuff was better, but still ultimately disappointing once the come up was over. Can't remember the last time I gurned on md...



Out of interest, how much do you dose with crystal ? And do you redose?

What about the newer high dose pills - you drop a whole one or more or less??

I was fortunate to see Ann Shulgin talking about her MDMA use about 15 years ago and she spoke of doing .5g doses to get decent effects due to her long time usage and tolerance - really surprised me at the time but it did make me think I'd end up taking bigger and bigger doses as the years went on.

After almost 20 years of MDMA use I find I need at least 200mg of decent crystal, my missus is around 300mg for the same effects of the same crystal.

We don't (usually) redose at all.... I know it goes against harm reduction a bit to encourage very high doses, but have you tried upping the dose?

I know there are valid arguments about old/new MDMA, but I've had some amazing new stuff along with the 'meh' new stuff.

I've generally avoided pills for years so I can't comment on the super strong Dutch jobbie for a comparison.

Did you try any of the red/green Gameboy shaped pills? Hard press, dark colours? They were amazingly oldschool, a friend who hadn't done pills for at least 10 years tried one recently and was gurning like a bastard on half ? (I got the same from just 1, my missus needed 2)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Mentes said:


> Out of interest, how much do you dose with crystal ? And do you redose?
> 
> What about the newer high dose pills - you drop a whole one or more or less??
> 
> I was fortunate to see Ann Shulgin talking about her MDMA use about 15 years ago and she spoke of doing .5g doses to get decent effects due to her long time usage and tolerance - really surprised me at the time but it did make me think I'd end up taking bigger and bigger doses as the years went on.
> 
> After almost 20 years of MDMA use I find I need at least 200mg of decent crystal, my missus is around 300mg for the same effects of the same crystal.
> 
> We don't (usually) redose at all.... I know it goes against harm reduction a bit to encourage very high doses, but have you tried upping the dose?
> 
> I know there are valid arguments about old/new MDMA, but I've had some amazing new stuff along with the 'meh' new stuff.
> 
> I've generally avoided pills for years so I can't comment on the super strong Dutch jobbie for a comparison.
> 
> Did you try any of the red/green Gameboy shaped pills? Hard press, dark colours? They were amazingly oldschool, a friend who hadn't done pills for at least 10 years tried one recently and was gurning like a bastard on half ? (I got the same from just 1, my missus needed 2)



With crystal I'll start off with anything from 150 - 250mg then redose as desired. As for modern high dose pills, the few times I've had them I've started with half, but quickly end up taking the other half. Don't get me wrong, I still find it very nice, but underwhelming. I could understand it if I'd overdone the stuff back in the day, but I never did. I just find that once the come up is over, it's pretty much over. Once there was a time when you'd come up hard and kind of break through into a trippy, speedy, lovey dovey headspace where everything was yellow and perfect, just breathing was orgasmic and set and setting didn't matter - it was amazing regardless. Redosing just made it better. That doesn't seem to happen for me anymore.


----------



## Tranced

^That's so weird to me, and it's also pretty interesting that mentes has a long term tolerance even though they do work. I've been taking them for fifteen years now, and for the first six or so I took them on a pretty regular basis. I remember that my dose when I first took acid in 2005 was bang on 130mg, and the dose I require today is bang on 130mg as well, regardless of MDMA batch (they've all seemed exactly the same to me). I just end up a guaranteed gurning,  sprawling, mangled mess and trip my bonce off. I do think I probably naturally convert a lot of MDMA > MDA though, or have some kind of neurological quirk, because they really do hit me pretty hard and sweet.

Random theory but maybe it's some kind of mass metabolic issue?


----------



## incal

psilocyclist said:


> The q dance that are orange and white? Any good? PReports evaluation didn't sound too glowing originally then got changed... Also which colour m&ms? Thanks!


A whole one dropped at once of the capital Q with lower case dance that look like 'Qdance' and either red and yellow or white and pink M&Ms hard pressed and copywrighted with a NL in a circle will have me laying on the the sofa  for hours grinning and gurning listening to Orbital like my first time 23 years ago after a ten year hiatus during which I turned dozens of free ones down as I knew they were RCs, yes I was late to the DNM. Boys and girls E is back. (HR note still always test but less ends up scrapped in the toilet and flushed!)


----------



## psilocyclist

incal said:


> A whole one dropped at once of the capital Q with lower case dance that look like 'Qdance' and either red and yellow or white and pink M&Ms hard pressed and copywrighted with a NL in a circle will have me laying on the the sofa  for hours grinning and gurning listening to Orbital like my first time 23 years ago after a ten year hiatus during which I turned dozens of free ones down as I knew they were RCs, yes I was late to the DNM. Boys and girls E is back. (HR note still always test but less ends up scrapped in the toilet and flushed!)



Excellent news, thanks! Passed on the Qdances due to that iffy pill reports write up (annoyingly) but can get the pink & white m&ms so all is well :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> Random theory but maybe it's some kind of mass metabolic issue?



Are you calling me a fat cunt?


----------



## Tranced

We were all thinking it!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> We were all thinking it!



Heh, I wish it were that simple. I personally believe it's just a case of aging jaded cynicism...

(And no, I am not a fat cunt thank you very much!)


----------



## Tranced

So basically your retort is "just a *cunt", then? 

*cynical jaded aged person


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> So basically your retort is "just a *cunt", then?
> 
> *cynical jaded aged person



Aye, summat like that...


----------



## Tranced

Tranced said:


> ^^Managed to get some MDMA, so it's still about. It's kind of a greyish white.
> 
> Anyone tried this kind of stuff? I've never had it - I've always had roughly the same brown/white MDMA. Stinks of aniseed like.



Confirmed: this stuff is fucking banging. Whenever I'm planning on using it I've been dosing my MDMA into 130mg capsules for about ten years, and yet again it seemingly provided exactly the same experience as the brown and white stuff that I ever usually had. This crystal actually looks quite pure and white when crushed.

So I went to a trance night in Newcastle last night with two of my oldest best mates. I was having 2c-b, so not involved on the MDMA, but my friends had some (same batch) and we weighed them two 130mg capsules each. They were both pretty gone off the first capsule, and then by the time the second kicked in they were totally fucking smashed for hours.

Amongst other things, one of them kept thinking he was at home trying to do the ironing, and also managed to get stuck on the starecase to the smoking area because he couldn't remember what he was meant to be doing, whilst the other tried walking up some non existent stairs on the dance floor and at one point kept seeing binary code over everything. Other people on the same MDMA were similarly smashed.


----------



## CFC

^ sounds like a good night


----------



## poing

benson7 said:


> Has anyone tried the pink hearts? I noticed a report on pillreports describing an aniseed smell, which intrigued me. Not had proper aniseed smelling pills since before the drought (not that smell really is an indicator of any quality). I have also seen them described as "old skool".


Anyone?


----------



## Mentes

Tranced said:


> one of them kept thinking he was at home trying to do the ironing, and also managed to get stuck on the starecase to the smoking area because he couldn't remember what he was meant to be doing, whilst the other tried walking up some non existent stairs on the dance floor and at one point kept seeing binary code over everything.



Best kind of muntered :-D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Mentes said:


> Best kind of muntered :-D



Isn't it just! That's what I want and expect from MD. Not got like that since 2001. Perhaps it's just me...


----------



## Tranced

Apparently a girl was walking round wearing a Goodgreef lanyard around her neck and my mate stopped her to ask why she was selling clothes in a club. He thought she was working for the online clothes shop "Boohoo", and then he kept thinking he was at work. Definitely the best kind of muntered.

Not sure if you caught me when I was in a clip at glade 2007 mentes but i was doing pretty much the same kind of thing. Can remember blurting random stuff out at the origin stage and also when I went to see hawtin with Andy and Tyler. I just always laugh at the thought of you dressed as a buckled policeman, and people thinking you were the police and freaking out.

FUBAR - have you tried the recent MDA that's been going about? MDA can't not make you act like that on a sufficient dose...although I am weary about this "MDA". I'm going to get some next month and send it off to wedinos. Need to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Jem699

*PINK LOCK PILL. Very suspicious pill potentially dangerous*

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong board.

Me and my friends bought a pretty suspect pill in north London area It was called a link lock pill it was obviously pink and on the front of the pill it an out-print of the word "lock" with an boarder around it. On the back the pill had a line for halving it. Once the pill was broken we examined it and it had tiny blue specs in it. We did not test the pills for mdma. Once we had taken half a pill each (about 4-5 of us) it took one person 20-25 minutes for it to hit him. Then another from an 1hr - 1hr30m and the rest about 45minutes. Only one persons pupils dialated although on the redose everyone's eyes had dialated. One person zoned out completely and didn't talk for the full high pretty much. Normally we gurn on pills but we didn't on this. If anyone has an information on this pill I'll be very thankful. No one was harmed.


----------



## Tranced

^Moved from MED > EADD as that's where we have our UK pill discussion, and you're likely to get the best answer. Unfortunately nobody will know the contents of your pill, but you can find out for us by either buying an ecstasy test kit and/or send your pill for laboratory analysis at www.wedinos.org - which is based in Wales. 

I'd be interested to know if anybody else has tried these. Also, have you tried checking https://www.pillreports.net ? 

Anyway, thanks for notifying us. 

Edit: I've just checked pillreports and people are getting Kim Jong Un pills.


----------



## Jem699

Tranced said:


> ^Moved from MED > EADD as that's where we have our UK pill discussion, and you're likely to get the best answer. Unfortunately nobody will know the contents of your pill, but you can find out for us by either buying an ecstasy test kit and/or send your pill for laboratory analysis at www.wedinos.org - which is based in Wales.
> 
> I'd be interested to know if anybody else has tried these. Also, have you tried checking https://www.pillreports.net ?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for notifying us.
> 
> Edit: I've just checked pillreports and people are getting Kim Jong Un pills.



I've searched all over the internet for about an hour or more and there's not a trace of this pill...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> FUBAR - have you tried the recent MDA that's been going about? MDA can't not make you act like that on a sufficient dose...although I am weary about this "MDA". I'm going to get some next month and send it off to wedinos. Need to get to the bottom of it.



No, I've not knowingly had MDA, but suspect some of the pills I've had may have contained it (e.g. pink Cali's c1999). Would love to get some cos it deffo sounds like my kind of bag! 

Tbh, 6-apb ticks all my boxes and seems superior to the MDMA I've had recently...


----------



## Small_town_casual

Now then, so what's pills have I been missing out on this last year? Some members may remember me for telling it how it is haha, but yeah been away for a year in one of her majesty's hotels. Noticed this thread hasn't been too busy though, I see the way dance crew are still making belters.


----------



## consumer

Small_town_casual said:


> Now then, so what's pills have I been missing out on this last year? Some members may remember me for telling it how it is haha, but yeah been away for a year in one of her majesty's hotels. Noticed this thread hasn't been too busy though, I see the way dance crew are still making belters.



Yes I can remember you waiting for your room to be ready. Hope your time was not too hard.


----------



## smokespirals

Jem699 said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong board.
> 
> Me and my friends bought a pretty suspect pill in north London area It was called a link lock pill it was obviously pink and on the front of the pill it an out-print of the word "lock" with an boarder around it. On the back the pill had a line for halving it. Once the pill was broken we examined it and it had tiny blue specs in it. We did not test the pills for mdma. Once we had taken half a pill each (about 4-5 of us) it took one person 20-25 minutes for it to hit him. Then another from an 1hr - 1hr30m and the rest about 45minutes. Only one persons pupils dialated although on the redose everyone's eyes had dialated. One person zoned out completely and didn't talk for the full high pretty much. Normally we gurn on pills but we didn't on this. If anyone has an information on this pill I'll be very thankful. No one was harmed.



There are pink GLOCKS going around at the moment. However the logo is inpressed. tested at around 150mg


http://checkit.wien/media/checkit_Warnungen_10171.pdf


----------



## PlayHard

Tranced said:


> ^Moved from MED > EADD as that's where we have our UK pill discussion, and you're likely to get the best answer. Unfortunately nobody will know the contents of your pill, but you can find out for us by either buying an ecstasy test kit and/or send your pill for laboratory analysis at www.wedinos.org - which is based in Wales.
> 
> I'd be interested to know if anybody else has tried these. Also, have you tried checking https://www.pillreports.net ?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for notifying us.
> 
> Edit: I've just checked pillreports and people are getting Kim Jong Un pills.







^ test results from some kim jong un's - First batch encountered weeks before these 1s were a solid press, no where near as chalky. the smell of these dodgy 1s is awful to


----------



## Small_town_casual

consumer said:


> Yes I can remember you waiting for your room to be ready. Hope your time was not too hard.



No wasn't too bad pal had a phone most of the time so was all good just on tag now


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Small Town! Well there’s a blast from the past. Glad to see you survived a year of her majesty and you made it out for the festive season. Hope everyone had a great NYE, alas mine was straight. Still saving a couple of Defqons for the right occasion. IMHO The start of all the  good Gary from Q crew and blew all the “it used to be so much better” arguments out the water; or in fact confirmed that we had been getting shite for years and a crew stood up and delivered.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Small Town! Well there’s a blast from the past. Glad to see you survived a year of her majesty and you made it out for the festive season. Hope everyone had a great NYE, alas mine was straight. Still saving a couple of Defqons for the right occasion. IMHO The start of all the  good Gary from Q crew and blew all the “it used to be so much better” arguments out the water; or in fact confirmed that we had been getting shite for years and a crew stood up and delivered.



That fuckin crew had better stand and deliver pronto...


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

They do seem to have been quite a buzz over the Q dance FUBAR. Seems legendary status akin to Mitzi is bestowed to M&Ms Defqons Etc. Even Yanks want em (but they’d do em in 1/4


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

PlayHard said:


> ^ test results from some kim jong un's - First batch encountered weeks before these 1s were a solid press, no where near as chalky. the smell of these dodgy 1s is awful to



Is that two reagents tested or two separate pill tests? Both I’d not touch with FUBARS.

And how Much pill did you use! Looks like a US dose right there per test!


----------



## Glubrahnum

Shambles said:


> Came across this whilst pottering and thought it worth posting here...
> Deaths related to MDMA are at an all-time high. In September of 2015, a  report from the Office of National Statistics showed that deaths had  increased from eight in 2013 to 50 in 2014.


This is most likely related to the increased doses found in pressed pills and decreased potency of the crystal MDMA powder, a.k.a. "Molly" which is out there nowadays.

Apparently the existence of two variants of MDMA: the weak Bad "Mongy" MDMA that does not cause pupil dilation at even 150mg doses, and the good old-school Shulgin's MDMA that is active above 70mg, causes an opportunity for disaster because unsuspecting users become accustomed to the high doses of the weak Bad MDMA and when they get the good old MDMA, they cannot distinguish it and just take too much.

Of course, the high doses of the weak Bad MDMA are not good for the body either and the less resilient users just suffer consequences of so many milligrams.



Shambles said:


> Yes there is the usual handwringing selection of dead young women attractive and middle-class enough to be newsworthy


The Media Bias against MDMA has been well documented by several researches.  You can get more precise references to it from the famous ACMD report in the Lancet authored by David Nutt.  The gist of it is that all deaths related to MDMA are reported and almost no deaths related to Paracetamol are reported, despite that much more people die from Paracetamol than form MDMA.



Shambles said:


> I know there's been similar concerns about the way certain prescription and OTC drugs effect women quite differently to men (and quite differently again depending on what stage of the monthly cycle she happens to be on at the time). Seems the fudging of drug trials over... well over the history of drug trials really, that largely excludes women participants could turn out to be a fairly significant problem. And one that also applies to recreationals - especially amphetamine-family recreationals.


I thought that human trials included men and women equally except drugs for gender specific ailments.


----------



## Glubrahnum

foolsgold25 said:


> My Pupils never go big anymore either, that's a sign that something's changed.


Indeed it is.
There is even a thread about this issue *here*.


----------



## Glubrahnum

These two reports below make my point.

If a the user "Itsgoneundertheboa" is accustomed to 300mg doses of the weak bad "Mongy" MDMA and encounters the MDMA described by the user "StrutterGear" then a disaster is waiting to happen.

We must develop a reliable test that distinguishes between this bad MDMA and good MDMA as soon as possible.



Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Ikea pill copies are now around. 2.0 on reverse and not dual colour but either yellow or blue. Touted as 300 mg. User reports say not. As with any copy take care. A copy is always a copy. Approach with caution.





StrutterGear said:


> Ive had loads of pills lately thatve blown  my nuts off. Admittedly none as much as a triforce I had back like 5-6  years ago, but there are still loads of good ones around.


----------



## Digger909

Glubrahnum said:


> Apparently the existence of two variants of MDMA: the weak Bad "Mongy" MDMA that does not cause pupil dilation at even 150mg doses, and the good old-school Shulgin's MDMA that is active above 70mg, causes an opportunity for disaster because unsuspecting users become accustomed to the high doses of the weak Bad MDMA and when they get the good old MDMA, they cannot distinguish it and just take too much.
> 
> Of course, the high doses of the weak Bad MDMA are not good for the body either and the less resilient users just suffer consequences of so many milligrams..



This is old news fella. The older UK pill heads on here have been having this discussion for the last 5/6 years.  The truth is we’re stuck with the shit mdma now. 

The makers are churning out the shit mdma.  The youngsters are happily buying it. They dont have a reference point to compare to, it just gets them fucked up. Ignorance is bliss eh?


----------



## dalek1983

Got offered Red/ Brownish Rolls Royce pills in Dublin. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Tranced

Digger909 said:


> This is old news fella. The older UK pill heads on here have been having this discussion for the last 5/6 years.  The truth is we’re stuck with the shit mdma now.
> 
> The makers are churning out the shit mdma.  The youngsters are happily buying it. They dont have a reference point to compare to, it just gets them fucked up. Ignorance is bliss eh?



Thing is, I get banging MDMA, and always have done. In fact, I can honestly say I've never noticed a difference in any batch, ever (heard of lower potency batches, never tried), and I usually weigh my first few doses to the same milligram dose.

I've just never had this weak stuff. I've had light brown, grey-white, and pure white crystals (since - 2005 maybe, and pills for three years before that). They all do exactly the same thing, for both me and my friends, and (to my knowledge), my wider clubbing circle.

This discussion is intriguing, but there are no facts regarding the cause... just a lot of surmising. I'm not disregarding anybody, but I can only state that the only truth to me is that I'm definitely not stuck with the shit stuff, and what I get isn't anything special (relatively) or any different to anything I ever had.

There could be so many different factors effecting all of whatever this is, whether it's physical, a cultural meme, or both. I really suggest that people with this 'bad stuff' make use of wedinos; they seem to get loads of  shady RC's submitted as MDMA - just have a look!

All said in good faith of course... like I say, I do find this intriguing and I just want to discuss. But the idea that the 'youngsters' are all getting this 'bad MDMA' is clearly a fallacy. Like I say, mine works. My friends works. All the MDMA in this area that I've tried works.

(  ! )


----------



## MiniNapalm

psilocyclist said:


> The q dance that are orange and white? Any good? PReports evaluation didn't sound too glowing originally then got changed... Also which colour m&ms? Thanks!



Yes, the Qdance (orange & white) are good - but as with any Qdance pill, getting the dosage right (less is more) is crucial. I have the red & yellow M&Ms and they are superb - also v strong, so exercise caution. They’ve now switched to white & pink M&Ms - I’ve not seen any reports, but they are definitely from the same crew (NL stamp on the back).


----------



## Digger909

Tranced said:


> Thing is, I get banging MDMA, and always have done. In fact, I can honestly say I've never noticed a difference in any batch, ever (heard of lower potency batches, never tried), and I usually weigh my first few doses to the same milligram dose.
> 
> I've just never had this weak stuff. I've had light brown, grey-white, and pure white crystals (since - 2005 maybe, and pills for three years before that). They all do exactly the same thing, for both me and my friends, and (to my knowledge), my wider clubbing circle.
> 
> This discussion is intriguing, but there are no facts regarding the cause... just a lot of surmising. I'm not disregarding anybody, but I can only state that the only truth to me is that I'm definitely not stuck with the shit stuff, and what I get isn't anything special (relatively) or any different to anything I ever had.
> 
> There could be so many different factors effecting all of whatever this is, whether it's physical, a cultural meme, or both. I really suggest that people with this 'bad stuff' make use of wedinos; they seem to get loads of  shady RC's submitted as MDMA - just have a look!
> 
> All said in good faith of course... like I say, I do find this intriguing and I just want to discuss. But the idea that the 'youngsters' are all getting this 'bad MDMA' is clearly a fallacy. Like I say, mine works. My friends works. All the MDMA in this area that I've tried works.
> 
> (  ! )



Exactly. It works. It fucks you up. The music sounds better. Makes you wanna dance. 

But it isnt the same mdma that i first tried 25 years ago. It doesnt make you want to hug strangers. It doesnt saucer your eyes. It doesnt give you mad rushes of energy rising from your feet to your head.  

Google for club/rave footage from late 80’s/early 90’s and compare it to clubs these days. Where’s the euphoria? Where’s the atmosphere?

When i take pills nowadays, I know i am e’d up but the full range of effects just aren’t there anymore. 

And no, I haven’t lost the magic.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^This. Agree 100% Digger. Although some pills are clearly better quality than others, it’s not the same as it was - a lack of empathy, rushes and generally being completely loved up.

I am also not convinced that tolerance, set, setting etc are reasons enough to explain that.


----------



## G_Chem

First off I'd like to say I do believe there is some differences between "old school" MDMA and these Dutch mega beans.  But I also believe each batch is different from the next, period..  As many of you out there seem to.

With that said I personally don't get bad product in my area, and have been using about 13yrs now.  The few times some Dutch imports have come thru tho I've witnessed first hand the mong and overly intense yet non-empathogenic effects. For me though while I do notice differences from batch to batch I've yet to personally buy a bag of crystal that didn't hit the spot, in fairness too most of the product I buy goes purple on the marquis but even the batches that didn't were good.

But yea around here we just don't see this supposed shit MDMA people speak of.  I just rolled a few days ago and was peaking hard for 6hrs with my girl (longer than that even but that's cuz bridgesii and 5-MAPB got thrown in later hehe), absolutely no color left in my eye pupils to the max, bringing up relationship issues, having the most empathetic convos, dancing for hours in the living room even though I'd been hiking in the mountains all day, everything you'd expect.

As for why clubs look different, people just don't take MDMA as much as they used to.  Cocaine and alcohol rule the club and dance scene these days and it's only getting worse.  Only takes a few coked up morons to ruin the vibe...  Cocaine is ruining the rave/hippie scene in my area, I thought it'd be ket but nope..

I think this issue is more complicated than any one answer.  I believe most of the folks complaining are probably dealing with the semi-permanent tolerance that occurs for people that use it in any way other than sparingly, in combination with the obvious change in a production after the drought.  I say this because many on here will try "old skool" feeling pills and still not feel the same "love."  People expect it to feel identical to 20yrs ago and our brains just can't do that for us.  The fact that no one can seem to agree on which pills have that old school feel or not shows this is still more of a set and setting issue than people want to admit.

For those that want a full picture of why MDMA varies, check out my recent thread on it.

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Digger909 said:


> Exactly. It works. It fucks you up. The music sounds better. Makes you wanna dance.
> 
> But it isnt the same mdma that i first tried 25 years ago. It doesnt make you want to hug strangers. It doesnt saucer your eyes. It doesnt give you mad rushes of energy rising from your feet to your head.
> 
> Google for club/rave footage from late 80’s/early 90’s and compare it to clubs these days. Where’s the euphoria? Where’s the atmosphere?
> 
> When i take pills nowadays, I know i am e’d up but the full range of effects just aren’t there anymore.
> 
> And no, I haven’t lost the magic.



Totally agree. There is just something missing. The come up can be very strong and pleasurable, but it seems to lack that breakthrough effect into blissdom that leaves you with an afterglow the next day and enthusing about the experience...


----------



## wackerle

Tried one of the blue and white skypes the other day, oldish press I know, nice pill although not quite as good as the defqons in my opinion. 
The q dance pills are really good but still not 100% like pre drought stuff I feel, I'm more than happy with stuff of this standard though.

Re the new vs old mdma debate there is definitely a difference with a lot of it in my opinion. Sometimes I just don't have the crazy energy and cant get as lost in the music as before, I have never gone mad over the years (probably 3 or 4 times a year max) so don't think I've "lost the magic". The first mdma I managed to get post drought was quite "meh".  I still certainly enjoyed the experience though. 
Pre drought I used to prefer mdma to pills as you could control the dose and it was all generally excellent. Nowadays I tend to look for specific pills (much easier nowadays) and be mindful not to start with a whole one for a new pill.


----------



## Tec

Digger909 said:


> But it isnt the same mdma that i first tried 25 years ago. It doesnt make you want to hug strangers. It doesnt saucer your eyes. It doesnt give you mad rushes of energy rising from your feet to your head.



The last good pills/mdma I had was the Nintendos in 2013, 4 of us stripped naked on my sofa listening to BBC Philharmonic Orchestra franticly chatting shit about life. We also deemed it a great idea to Whatsapp pictures of the event to certain girlfriends, didn't go down well. But that's what it's all about :D

I'll drop plenty of 'I love you man' on today's crystal but there's no profound empathy or love in comparison. And where are my insane rushes, give me them back please.


----------



## Mentes

Tec said:


> The last good pills/mdma I had was the Nintendos in 2013.



The logo shaped cream coloured ones?

I really wanted to try those... The reviews were great at the time.

I've a couple of those in my collection but never got to try them (a few people I know contribute to my collection but I only get one or two).

I used to think I'd eat them all when I got older but, except for maybe one or two that I really loved at the time, I can't see it. Its become a historical record more than anything.

That and I still get lovely MDMA ??

If there was a test which could prove (or support) this old/new MD** debate then I'd be up for sending in an old Mitzi and one of these new Dutch jobbies.

(Yes, I'm sure there are plenty of you who could test them for me  )


----------



## Backfromthebrink

*DANGEROUS PILLS WARNING*

Don't know a huge amount about what pills are circulating at the moment but my we've had a warning at work about some pills going about that are the shape of Donald Trumps head and a pink/orange colour and are described as "made in Holland and containing dangerously high levels of MDMA" several people have been hospitalised.

Figured people on here would know what they are.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Trumps have been around since June July. Seem to originate from Germany. Dosed at 250 ish Mg. So yep caution on a single drop. Talk of fakes / copies bad reactions around with slightly differing colour to originals but could well be dropping all at once etc.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Small Town! Well there?€™s a blast from the past. Glad to see you survived a year of her majesty and you made it out for the festive season. Hope everyone had a great NYE, alas mine was straight. Still saving a couple of Defqons for the right occasion. IMHO The start of all the  good Gary from Q crew and blew all the ?€œit used to be so much better?€&#157; arguments out the water; or in fact confirmed that we had been getting shite for years and a crew stood up and delivered.



Yes yes survived made some good mates and that  still got my pill collection, got the doubles out got 3 black don perignons, a pink Paul frank money, CP Snapchat, yellow Phillip plien, pink red bull


----------



## StrutterGear

Ez all long time no see.

Just picked up a pill from my regular and trusted source and as many times before I can't find this new pill on pill report.

Has a peace sign embossed on front with love stamped on the back. There's been similar before but with a break line and in America / Holland. No mention of love stamp on those reports either.

Anyone seen these before? Got no reason to not trust my guy as had loads off him that had no report, only for one to get posted months later.


----------



## Tranced

Digger909 said:


> Exactly. It works. It fucks you up. The music sounds better. Makes you wanna dance.
> 
> But it isnt the same mdma that i first tried 25 years ago. It doesnt make you want to hug strangers. It doesnt saucer your eyes. It doesnt give you mad rushes of energy rising from your feet to your head.



Well, just to clarify/remind; you're speaking for yourself here, not me.

Admittedly I don't tend to hug strangers any more, but then again I don't really do MDMA in clubs any more. If I was, I'd imagine would be. My mates certainly were the other week.

I think it's also important to remember that you're not seeing a club through the ridiculously widened eyes of those early MDMA experiences as a young drugged up youth with massively lowered inhibitions and a foot in a new way to be/think. Culturally/socially, we tend to see that initial behaviour we embarked in with a sceptical eye and consider it cheesy/cliche. Eventually you come to realise that the club was never really unified and connected with a special bond (maybe in some kind of deep, abstract way), but that people are individuals and get to know each other, and given enough time come to dislike about as many people as they thought they loved in such environments, as with any social group/s.

I'm not denying that people out there or experiencing it differently; just that there could be many differing factors, and that for some it's just exactly the same as it always was.



Digger909 said:


> When i take pills nowadays, I know i am e?€™d up but the full range of effects just aren?€™t there anymore.





Digger909 said:


> And no, I haven?€™t lost the magic.



How do you know?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Digger909 said:


> This argument is really frustrating. It just goes round and round.
> 
> I sound like an old fart but If you were popping well-known pills in the early to mid nineties (doves 93/94 early press mitzis 97/98) you would know, without doubt, that what we are getting served today is sub-par. I am not the only person making this claim.
> 
> Some chaps have put forward some interesting theories to why this might be happening in the mdma section of the forum.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/791073-What-is-wrong-with-the-MDMA-available-today
> 
> 
> The ?losing the magic? myth? In my opinion, Its bollocks. How come acid, mushrooms, speed and weed all feel the same to me as they did back then...



Well said that man!


----------



## Acid4Blood

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Well said that man!



Agreed!


----------



## bogman

Thread started in 2016 and it's still going ???

Whats going on, they use to only last a few months. Number of posters must be well down. I would have posted on these threads almost daily a few years ago.


----------



## Tranced

Okay Digger but: 



> I sound like an old fart but If you were popping well-known pills in the early to mid nineties (doves 93/94 early press mitzis 97/9 you would know, without doubt, that what we are getting served today is sub-par. I am not the only person making this claim.



I find it very hard to believe that the pills I started taking in 2002 were anything below par or not "proper" MDMA/MDA. They were more than doing exactly as intended and any club I attended would bare ample witness to this. Also, interestingly, other people are making claims that the MDMA hasn't been the same since 2008, and various other dates, not 93/94. That implies that this whole thing is somewhat subjective.



> The ?losing the magic? myth? In my opinion, Its bollocks. How come acid, mushrooms, speed and weed all feel the same to me as they did back then...



I have seen people on this very forum make the very same claims about most drugs, and particularly LSD. 

My personal experience is that drug experiences completely alter over time. Weed has reared multiple different faces for me over the years, to the point that I can now only handle a maximum of three flakes in a pipe. I don't blame the weed - I blame my neurochemistry/mentality/the weather/the environment I'm in/the dose/the different day/whatever. 

I'm 100% hearing that people are experiencing MDMA differently, and that there might me something - or multiple reasons - for that. However, I'm just making the point that _not everyone_ thinks/experiences this, and that certain people (like me) are getting exactly the same buzz they were sixteen years ago.

I do wonder how many people might actually be missing MDA, and not MDMA.... it is the original 'love drug', after all.


----------



## Mentes

Tranced said:


> Weed has reared multiple different faces for me over the years, to the point that I can now only handle a maximum of three flakes in a pipe.



Cheap date ?


----------



## Tranced

Mentes said:


> Cheap date ?



Haha, it would be a very fast date the way it effects me!

I used to be able to handle stitcher buckets though I swear I did 8(


----------



## PlayHard

whats peoples take on this :

*Latest vlog this time on a drug called "Uber" it's a suped up ecstasy(MDMA) pill being sold to school kids in and around Manchester & Salford for ?8 to ?10 a pill or 2 for ?15 the alarming thing is this drug is reportedly esctasy(MDMA) laced fentanyl I personally think this drug could be MDMA or a suped up version of MDMA either way it's being sold and taken by school kids locally and nationally the daily record reports an adult and two teenagers were rushed to hospital after taking MDMA drug it's a matter of time before it kills someone.

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/?/man-two-teenagers-rushed-ho?

It's being sold by drug dealers to school kids away from schools these school kids are easily influenced and who give into peer pressure, dare each other and find it funny to spike each other etc I've heard it's been taken into schools from kids who have bought the drug from a dealer then selling them/taking throughout Manchester & Salford namely in and around Harper green high school if it's being sold locally I'm guessing it's being sold further a field.

Parents, pupils, teachers and headmasters please be aware of this drugs, I've contacted the media inrelation to this drug called a "uber" its a suped up version of ectasy prevention is key, So keep an eye out for these pills with "uber" printed on it pictured below.

Please note the "uber" drugs in the photo are not mine and have been sent to me via social media.*

"Blue Uber Pill" ^ Any1 come across them or able to source and send 1 off for lab testing? we've seen PMA in pills.. now fent? how true is this story though.. And if it is true im wondering do these pills contain fent?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PlayHard said:


> whats peoples take on this :
> 
> *Latest vlog this time on a drug called "Uber" it's a suped up ecstasy(MDMA) pill being sold to school kids in and around Manchester & Salford for ?8 to ?10 a pill or 2 for ?15 the alarming thing is this drug is reportedly esctasy(MDMA) laced fentanyl I personally think this drug could be MDMA or a suped up version of MDMA either way it's being sold and taken by school kids locally and nationally the daily record reports an adult and two teenagers were rushed to hospital after taking MDMA drug it's a matter of time before it kills someone.
> 
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/?/man-two-teenagers-rushed-ho?
> 
> It's being sold by drug dealers to school kids away from schools these school kids are easily influenced and who give into peer pressure, dare each other and find it funny to spike each other etc I've heard it's been taken into schools from kids who have bought the drug from a dealer then selling them/taking throughout Manchester & Salford namely in and around Harper green high school if it's being sold locally I'm guessing it's being sold further a field.
> 
> Parents, pupils, teachers and headmasters please be aware of this drugs, I've contacted the media inrelation to this drug called a "uber" its a suped up version of ectasy prevention is key, So keep an eye out for these pills with "uber" printed on it pictured below.
> 
> Please note the "uber" drugs in the photo are not mine and have been sent to me via social media.*
> 
> "Blue Uber Pill" ^ Any1 come across them or able to source and send 1 off for lab testing? we've seen PMA in pills.. now fent? how true is this story though.. And if it is true im wondering do these pills contain fent?



Sounds like scaremongering from 'The Daily Mail' to me. WTF is 'suped up ecstacy' anyway??


----------



## PlayHard

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Sounds like scaremongering from 'The Daily Mail' to me. WTF is 'suped up ecstacy' anyway??



i thought id seen a report on this press, recently to? but i cant seem to find anything.. it sounds like possibly high dosed XTC which has made its way into the hands of teens. similar case to the teddy bears last year? the news report on the teddys was centered on "manchester/salford" area to.. hmm


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PlayHard said:


> i thought id seen a report on this press, recently to? but i cant seem to find anything.. it sounds like possibly high dosed XTC which has made its way into the hands of teens. similar case to the teddy bears last year? the news report on the teddys was centered on "manchester/salford" area to.. hmm



Dunno mate; but 'fentanyl laced pills' sounds suspiciously like the bullshit touted by the media in the early 90s regarding 'smack laced pills'. It never happened...


----------



## Small_town_casual

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Dunno mate; but 'fentanyl laced pills' sounds suspiciously like the bullshit touted by the media in the early 90s regarding 'smack laced pills'. It never happened...



100% agree, I'm calling bullshit, there's all this hype about fentanyl being like 100x stronger than smack etc which is scary!!! And yeah people are dying off it and i can see the advantage of cutting your smack with it (not that I agree with cutting, anyone that knows me knows I don't like to ruin a good thing but that's with flake  don't think I'm a smack head, far from it, uppers guy me)

But anyway back to the point, why would anyone put fentanyl in pills as it gives the opposite effect to what a pill does, if anything you'd put in an mdma or speed alternative, another cheaper upper not a downer, so I don't for 1 minute believe pills have had fentanyl put in them just like "smacky pills" just poorly synthed md that gives that mongy effect.

But my opinion aside and even with all my experience of pills etc and without sounding bigheaded I know what to look for in a pill I'd still get some EZ test kits to be on the safe side, plus I've been out the game for a year due to a stint at hmp and have noticed a bit of a change in the pill scene since before I went away early 2017, anyone else noticed that 2017 not been as good as 2016?


----------



## Backfromthebrink

It wouldn't surprise me if it was just a case of some clueless little twats hearing about fentanyl laced this and that from the states (although that's mainly oxycodone pills) and thought because it's cheap they would throw a little bit in with whatever badly synthesized MDMA they had not reslising one is a stimulant and one is a depressant.....assuming of course that the story is actually true.

It would certainly result in the consumer of the pills getting wasted but exactly what the net effect of taking fentanyl or fentanyl analogues along with MDMA is pretty much unknown....It would likely increase the risk of respiratory depression though.




F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Dunno mate; but 'fentanyl laced pills' sounds suspiciously like the bullshit touted by the media in the early 90s regarding 'smack laced pills'. It never happened...



Given the potency of fent and fent analogues, the cost and the fact it's orally active in microgram amounts, it would be much more feasable and cost effective than putting heroin in pills/speed or whatever.....which as you say never happened for a number of reasons not least cost..

No one is going to cut a drug with another drug that's many times more expensive....using a cheap fent analogue sourced from China would get round that point though.....doesn't mean it actually happens but cutting oraly consumed drugs with fent is more feasable than cutting them with heroin


----------



## PlayHard

these are the latest to come my way, id recommend taking these in half's if in-experienced or even if you have experience with high dose beans (ive taken a fair few and 1 had me wher ei wanted to be for 4-5 hours easily?)  these hit hard. enjoyed these over the weekend at a big event. Kept a few back for whats going to hopefully be the start of a new collection. aiming to hold onto 4-5 of each known dutch press to come my way each time

Phillip Pleins ; 










ill post some test results and possibly a report over n PR  in the next few days for these.


----------



## KingOfWessex

Had some lovely locally sourced MDMA crystal last night. Proper took me back to the old days! hard house rocking the flat, full on pirate gurns! haha even tried to get twenty quid out of the stereo thinking it was a cash machine. Came as a lovely translucent white rock. Felt fine and dandy today even after 3 hours sleep. Went to the Spoons, thatchers and black x4 and im back in the game...


----------



## PlayHard

KingOfWessex said:


> Had some lovely locally sourced MDMA crystal last night. Proper took me back to the old days! hard house rocking the flat, full on pirate gurns! haha even tried to get twenty quid out of the stereo thinking it was a cash machine. Came as a lovely translucent white rock. Felt fine and dandy today even after 3 hours sleep. Went to the Spoons, thatchers and black x4 and im back in the game...



sound's exactly like the mdma ive been getting more recently, for awhile i was getting good "cola" looking mdma. About 4-5 weeks ago this white glass like showed up, again tested fine. However id say this white stuff is far cleaner in terms of the actual high, how long it last's & the comedown not been a total car crash. Really rate the new stuff. ill put a photo up in a sec


----------



## Ophidian

^ Beautiful crystal.

For the past few years I have only been sold the cola type stuff.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Don?t know if anyone else has spotted but there are a few reports on Green peace symbol with love on the reverse pills.

Two reports both suggesting PMA or at least a shit pill with nasty side effects. Be aware!


----------



## PlayHard

Ophidian said:


> ^ Beautiful crystal.
> 
> For the past few years I have only been sold the cola type stuff.



yeah the cola is all i could source for some time, then this showed up and i aint been offered cola since. I know the people say MDMA is just mdma but this clearer stuff really is alot cleaner in terms of come down & been able to dance. the cola leaves you some what spangled and unable to do much at all i found?


----------



## Ophidian

^ Spot on.
No forced desire to dance or move around, heavy legs. I found that dosing low is the key (150mg) or I end up couch locked with the Cola MDMA.


----------



## PlayHard

Ophidian said:


> ^ Spot on.
> No forced desire to dance or move around, heavy legs. I found that dosing low is the key (150mg) or I end up couch locked with the Cola MDMA.



yeah exactly how you describe it, anything over a medium dose it get's real messy fast and im doing upside down smile's all night, whilst trying to chew my eyebrow off at the same time? 8(


----------



## blondin

I have been thinkin about the ongoing talk of magic going from pills and think i know why... when i started raving in 88 and for a couple of years after everyone was on good clean E and or sid - no K, No meph, nothing eles apart from weed so we were all on the same buzz some times 1000's of us factor in sick DJ's who knew how to play the crowd and that is where the magic was.


----------



## KingCuzzo

Looking for some help
My name is King Cuzzo and I would like some information or advice. I am 19 years old , 5,6 ft and way about 59 kg( 131 in pounds )On Jan 12th 2018 I had my birthday and it was really fun. But I had a lil too much fun. I drank and smoked a lot but also did about 150mg of ecstasy that night. I woke up the next morning and continued to party again but this time i took two pills of 200mg each. Yes I know it?s a lot but at the time I wasn?t aware I just wanted to have fun. I?m not a regular user that was my 3rd time in my entire life. They day after I felt like shit. I was depressed, having brainzaps ( shocks through my body) at one point during that week I had a panic/ anxiety attack. I didn?t feel like I was in tune with reality merely just walking and I would after feel like I was having a delay. The weekend I stayed by a friend and drank lot of tea and vitamin C and slowly I got better. I had my appetite back and I felt normal. I started gym about 2 weeks after so I started sweating. After a couple days I started feeling the symptoms coming back but I still felt kinda normal. I would just feel a little out of sync. I?m not having any memory problems or spasms but I did get about one or two brainzaps during this time. I feel the same but just a little out of touch. And the two weeks before I was perfect. Is it because it?s still in my system and I started sweating it out or did I take to much and it?s just taking a while to come down. I?m going to see the doctors Tuesday. But would still like some advice


----------



## steewith2ees

KingCuzzo said:


> Looking for some help
> My name is King Cuzzo and I would like some information or advice. I am 19 years old , 5,6 ft and way about 59 kg( 131 in pounds )On Jan 12th 2018 I had my birthday and it was really fun. But I had a lil too much fun. I drank and smoked a lot but also did about 150mg of ecstasy that night. I woke up the next morning and continued to party again but this time i took two pills of 200mg each. Yes I know it?s a lot but at the time I wasn?t aware I just wanted to have fun. I?m not a regular user that was my 3rd time in my entire life. They day after I felt like shit. I was depressed, having brainzaps ( shocks through my body) at one point during that week I had a panic/ anxiety attack. I didn?t feel like I was in tune with reality merely just walking and I would after feel like I was having a delay. The weekend I stayed by a friend and drank lot of tea and vitamin C and slowly I got better. I had my appetite back and I felt normal. I started gym about 2 weeks after so I started sweating. After a couple days I started feeling the symptoms coming back but I still felt kinda normal. I would just feel a little out of sync. I?m not having any memory problems or spasms but I did get about one or two brainzaps during this time. I feel the same but just a little out of touch. And the two weeks before I was perfect. Is it because it?s still in my system and I started sweating it out or did I take to much and it?s just taking a while to come down. I?m going to see the doctors Tuesday. But would still like some advice



It would not hurt to get yourself seen bud but in the grand scheme of things I would not worry too much - what you are describing is extremely common amongst ecstasy users who really go overboard for the first time. Your anxiety levels will remain somewhat raised for sometime which will make you feel out of sorts and synch but the longer you go without taking any more drugs (including cannabis, which can exacerbate these kinds of problems) the more normal you will feel.


----------



## KingCuzzo

My name is King Cuzzo and I would like some information or advice. I am 19 years old , 5,6 ft and way about 59 kg( 131 in pounds )On Jan 12th 2018 I had my birthday and it was really fun. But I had a lil too much fun. I drank and smoked a lot but also did about 150mg of ecstasy that night. I woke up the next morning and continued to party again but this time i took two pills of 200mg each. Yes I know it?s a lot but at the time I wasn?t aware I just wanted to have fun. I?m not a regular user that was my 3rd time in my entire life. They day after I felt like shit. I was depressed, having brainzaps ( shocks through my body) at one point during that week I had a panic/ anxiety attack. I didn?t feel like I was in tune with reality merely just walking and I would after feel like I was having a delay. The weekend I stayed by a friend and drank lot of tea and vitamin C and slowly I got better. I had my appetite back and I felt normal. I started gym about 2 weeks after so I started sweating. After a couple days I started feeling the symptoms coming back but I still felt kinda normal. I would just feel a little out of sync. I?m not having any memory problems or spasms but I did get about one or two brainzaps during this time. I feel the same but just a little out of touch. And the two weeks before I was perfect. Is it because it?s still in my system and I started sweating it out or did I take to much and it?s just taking a while to come down. I?m going to see the doctors Tuesday. But would still like some advice

PDATE: The whole weekend I was having trouble sleeping and eating. But I would just eat some fruits and drink some green tea , I started feeling a little like myself Sunday morning but it would go and come. I went to see the doctor and he told me I basically ran a marathon and body is drained and tired and needs time to recover. He also advised for me to do a check Thursday which I am going to do then next week Tuesday I have an appointment again. Thanks for the help but I have a couple questions. 1. Why did I feel back to normal after my 1 week comedown and right after 1.5 week I started feeling shit again. 2. Why did I struggling with sleeping and eating. I?m slowly getting back my appetite and sleep but I?m still kinda concerned. 3. My eyes and brain have been feeling a little heavy / foggy. I?m feeling like my eyes are little slow and I?m scared that I did permanent damage to brain from just one dose. Is it possible ? Thanks in advance and I would appreciate if you can explain in dept what happening.


----------



## steewith2ees

steewith2ees said:


> It would not hurt to get yourself seen bud but in the grand scheme of things I would not worry too much - what you are describing is extremely common amongst ecstasy users who really go overboard for the first time. Your anxiety levels will remain somewhat raised for sometime which will make you feel out of sorts and synch but the longer you go without taking any more drugs (including cannabis, which can exacerbate these kinds of problems) the more normal you will feel.



Did you miss this Cuzzo? It was posted as the last post on the last page.


----------



## PlayHard

blondin said:


> I have been thinkin about the ongoing talk of magic going from pills and think i know why... when i started raving in 88 and for a couple of years after everyone was on good clean E and or sid - no K, No meph, nothing eles apart from weed so we were all on the same buzz some times 1000's of us factor in sick DJ's who knew how to play the crowd and that is where the magic was.



hmm im from a different generation, and i still feel the pills & mdma were far better that i was taking between the backend of 2002 until around 2005 when all the legal high hit & the main sources for safrole were been wiped out. some1 mentioned alot of these been mdma/md combo's

never a fan of meph, or anything of the such either. just mdma & high quality weed/hash


----------



## benson7

Just swinging in to see if pills are good again yet. I take it it's still mongy stuff that's generally about? Any presses that are the exception?


----------



## psy997

Big updates on pages 14 and 15: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/791073-What-is-wrong-with-the-MDMA-available-today/page15

I thought you guys might be interested.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

psy997 said:


> Big updates on pages 14 and 15: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/791073-What-is-wrong-with-the-MDMA-available-today/page15
> 
> I thought you guys might be interested.



Excellent stuff! Cheers...


----------



## benson7

psy997 said:


> Big updates on pages 14 and 15: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/791073-What-is-wrong-with-the-MDMA-available-today/page15
> 
> I thought you guys might be interested.




It's an interesting thread and good the rest of the world is finally catching on with what we've saying on here for years. However it seems we're no nearer to getting to the bottom of it and the succinct post by Pothole about the two alleged synthesis changes in the late 90's and 2010 (which I have seen voiced on here before) seemed to still be best reason for the changes.


----------



## KingCuzzo

Hey thanks for the tips, I did smoke weed 2x since and I feel kinda normal but I still feel anxious when I?m sobering up , I still feel little out of sync. I can finally go back outside and actually talk and walk but I still feel a little out of sorts. I?ll try and and stay away from the weed for a while. I?m just tryna get back to normal but at least I know I?m getting there. My memory is getting better again so I guess that?s good but how long will it take till I?m 100%?


----------



## Grassman

Whilst I agree that a lot of the pills in recent years haven?t been as good as the old days (strong but more mongy basically) I do think things improved massively about a year ago. For example, those red defqons were beautiful if done in halves. Energetic, lovey, chatty, dancey etc. And since them, most have been really good. 

But - I need to score some new ones now so what?s the view on the best ones around right now??


----------



## consumer

I have had brainzaps after a massive weekend on the yellow XO pills that were the best i have ever seen which biscuit can remember and back up. Its serotonin coming back into balance. The same thing happens coming off SSRI's. Nothing to be concerned about. They will go when your levels are back in balance


----------



## Biscuit

^ I certainly can consumer. Between about 2001 and 2008 I used to get brain zaps repeatedly as I tried to go to sleep at the tail of a big weekend and the next night or even two after that. 

I continued to get them for the next four or so years but less often as that was during the ?joys? of the massive MDMA drought. Since 2013, even though I?ve had so called MDMA regularly (say once every four to six weeks but often with bursts here and there), I almost never get brain zaps anymore and never with the intensity that I once did. Maybe my serotonin is shot to shit or maybe it is yet another piece of anedoctal evidence to add to the monstrous pile of ?why is so much of the modern day MDMA seem so different to what it was before?.


----------



## benson7

I get plenty of brain zaps off the new stuff, just not the euphoria and empathy.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Just picked up a 'gram' of MDMA for 25 quid - weighed in at 0.75g, but can't really complain at that price. It's a very hard pressed translucent lump with a light orange colouring. Dunno what it's like, but as they say, "the proof of the pudding is in the eating". Will report back when I get chance to try it...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ah well, 150mg of that orange stuff down the hatch.

I guarantee I'll be back in an hour or so saying "this stuffs fuckin banging", then tomorrow morning I'll be saying "it's not like it used to be..."


----------



## G_Chem

You guys should check the last few pages of the thread linked above, we've made some decent headway on the subject.  It's pretty much fact now that indeed the age old argument is false, MDMA is not just MDMA (at least when it's illicitly manufactured..)

@Grassman, that gives me hope that maybe the producers are listening to the feedback.  It also shows all this can't be thrown down onto changes in neurotransmitters, since you dealt with it for awhile and now you feel the product is decent again.

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> You guys should check the last few pages of the thread linked above, we've made some decent headway on the subject.  It's pretty much fact now that indeed the age old argument is false, MDMA is not just MDMA (at least when it's illicitly manufactured..)
> 
> @Grassman, that gives me hope that maybe the producers are listening to the feedback.  It also shows all this can't be thrown down onto changes in neurotransmitters, since you dealt with it for awhile and now you feel the product is decent again.
> 
> -GC



Nice one mate (but this stuffs fuckin bangin - so far....)




Mg God, I can't fuckin see....


Fuck, I really cannot see. This is fuckin ace!!!


Camt focus at all - I

H t 



I'm rushing like fuck. Can't even see the latop
Screen in order to transfer my voluminous collection of BBW sluts from my phone to  the lattop in order to free up some space - and fill it with porn!!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I'm even feeling quite empathic and ready to talk shite at any cunt that would listen. Unfortunately, my Lad  is killing people on play staon ive,blt daughters not in the mood cos shes coming down from last night. I've even got a strong desire to snog the wife, but she told me to fuck off when she found out id bought this MD. Well she can just fuck right off cause she had her hair done yesterday, so I'm entitled to some muthafukkin drugs ! Yeh?


----------



## Tranced

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Nice one mate (but this stuffs fuckin bangin - so far....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mg God, I can't fuckin see....
> 
> 
> Fuck, I really cannot see. This is fuckin ace!!!
> 
> 
> Camt focus at all - I
> 
> H t
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rushing like fuck. Can't even see the latop
> Screen in order to transfer my voluminous collection of BBW sluts from my phone to  the lattop in order to free up some space - and fill it with porn!!



Hahahahahahaha. 

I love seeing people post messages like this. Quoting this for evidence unless you somehow turn into a grumpy moany cynic come the morning.


----------



## Tranced

FUBAR I love the fact that I've somehow caught you make the following ultra mashed edit to your post 30 minutes after posting. Weirdly you must have changed it just after I saw it, because I clicked quote and then noticed it had suddenly changed. I was trying to work out what the fuck you meant. 

Original post:



F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'm even feeling quite empathic and ready to talk shite at any cunt that would listen. Unfortunately, my Lad is killing people on play staon ive,blt daughters not in the mood cos shes coming down from last night. I've even got a strong desire to snog the wife, but she told me to fuck off when she found out* is bought sos *



Fubars mashed and pointless edit 30 minutes later:



F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'm even feeling quite empathic and ready to talk shite at any cunt that would listen. Unfortunately, my Lad  is killing people on play staon ive,blt daughters not in the mood cos shes coming down from last night. I've even got a strong desire to snog the wife, but she told me to fuck off when she found out *id bought sosm*



Thanks for editing that, very revealing, even if I still don't know wtf you're on about. You'll get there in the end, I'm sure.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> I love seeing people post messages like this. Quoting this for evidence unless you somehow turn into a grumpy moany cynic come the morning.



Heh, so far is say this is the best I've had since the turn of the century.  not even had the urge to redose. My eyes are huge, my legs are like jelly, I've got fire and ice in my veins and I can't stop moving...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> FUBAR I love the fact that I've somehow caught you make the following ultra mashed edit to your post 30 minutes after posting. Weirdly you must have changed it just after I saw it, because I clicked quote and then noticed it had suddenly changed. I was trying to work out what the fuck you meant.
> 
> Original post:
> 
> 
> 
> Fubars mashed and pointless edit 30 minutes later:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for editing that, very revealing, even if I still don't know wtf you're on about. You'll get there in the end, I'm sure.



I tried to finish that post so many times mate, dunno what was going on but I'd edit it, then it would be back how it was...


----------



## Tranced

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I tried to finish that post so many times mate, dunno what was going on but I'd edit it, then it would be back how it was...



Haha I was literally just trying to work out what you meant and was going to ask, when I noticed a couple of letters suddenly changed. Love the fact you've just had to take a completely different angle!

Glad to hear it's good stuff mate!


----------



## psy997

I also caught those edits 

Have a great time, FUBAR!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> Haha I was literally just trying to work out what you meant and was going to ask, when I noticed a couple of letters suddenly changed. Love the fact you've just had to take a completely different angle!
> 
> Glad to hear it's good stuff mate!



Fuckin beautiful mate, I thought this stuff didn't exist anymore


Why does random shit always happen when yer boxed? Just had a call from some bloke saying he was coming round to pick up the baby bottle maker... I told him he'd got the wrong number, and he replied "no, it's definitely you"... Wtf?


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Loving your mushy mudded up posts Fubar....I love people's expectations being surpassed on the high front
What even is a baby bottle maker?? He didn't have your address did he? Don't let him in!


----------



## Tranced

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Why does random shit always happen when yer boxed? Just had a call from some bloke saying he was coming round to pick up the baby bottle maker... I told him he'd got the wrong number, and he replied "no, it's definitely you"... Wtf?



I was just thinking that when I caught those edits, how MDMA seems to be particularly synched up with weirdness. 

"No, it's definitely you" - that's fucking bizarre 

Are you sure that the conversation actually happened - genuine question?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Dunno Bus, all I know is I haven't got one. But if I had, he'd be welcome to it...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> I was just thinking that when I caught those edits, how MDMA seems to be particularly synched up with weirdness.
> 
> "No, it's definitely you" - that's fucking bizarre
> 
> Are you sure that the conversation actually happened - genuine question?



Heh, definitely happened mate. He phoned a couple of times earlier and I just cancelled the call. But yeh, he tried to tell me he'd got the right number and I was wrong...


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Maybe the person selling it got the number wrong when advertised?
Just had to google & they are actually a thing!

Maybe it was code that you didn't suss & he's bringing round a load of 'formula' baby milk!
The amount of times I've tried to be all discreet & talk in code & people have taken me literally & not understood - 'Why are we going to be shaking rugs at the weekend?' Oh ffs!


----------



## G_Chem

Man so glad to hear you came across the good good  definitely update us tomorrow once your really down but ive got high hopes.  Truly wonder if we are seeing a change in production based on our bitching?

-GC


----------



## benson7

Fubar if you have any left can you stick a picture up? Also get you get proper full on nothing but pupil (almost) dilation for few hours?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> Man so glad to hear you came across the good good  definitely update us tomorrow once your really down but ive got high hopes.  Truly wonder if we are seeing a change in production based on our bitching?
> 
> -GC



I certainly hope so mate. This stuff made my head go 'Bam!' in the same way that Mitsubishis did in the late 90s...



benson7 said:


> Fubar if you have any left can you stick a picture up? Also get you get proper full on nothing but pupil (almost) dilation for few hours?



Here's a pic mate. It was in a really solid rock when I got it. I had to crush it using the flat of a knife blade. The colour has turned out to be more of a salmon pink, whereas it looked orange on the rock. There's very little smell, but it tastes bitter as fuck.




image hosting


Apologies for the wank picture, but hopefully you get the gist. Oh, and as for pupil dilation, it was significant, but not extreme - I've had bigger. But the eye wiggles were mental, I couldn't see shit for about an hour. Very, very smooth tackle with a definite plateau and gentle glide down. Couple of spliffs and I had no trouble sleeping - but there was some residual stimulation which kicked in in the early hours. Felt fine today though.


----------



## G_Chem

Hmmm... Ive actually never seen product with a salmon hue but if you look up history on MDA in America there is talk back in the day of guy called Uncle Tom who synthesized and distributed MDA in the 70's.  Legendary product that people say hasn't been matched since, it also had a pinkish hue to it.

I have heard leuckart mdma can have a pinkish/salmon hue to it as well and that would correspond with the fact it felt like the old Mitzi's.  It's my theory the old uncle toms MDA was from leuckart also.

All conjecture of course but some possibilities..

What was duration like, how many hours? What was the smell like or too low to get a good whiff?  What was the original chunk like?

I've got a booty in my face I'll be back with more questions.

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> What was duration like, how many hours? What was the smell like or too low to get a good whiff?  What was the original chunk like?
> 
> I've got a booty in my face I'll be back with more questions.
> 
> -GC



Well, I necked it about 5:30pm, started coming on within half an hour, spent a good couple of hours coming up strong, another couple of hours at a lovely euphoric peak, then glid back down with a couple of spliffs. Was fast asleep by midnight. So I'd say about 6 hours, which is about right off just one dose.

That's another thing - I had no compulsion to redose. The 150mg dose I took was more than satisfactory. However, If I'd been out socialising, I'd have undoubtedly done more.

Hardly any smell at all. Original chunk was a solid translucent rock, with patches of light orange tint. However, when crushed up the colour became more homogeneous and turned salmon pink.


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I certainly hope so mate. This stuff made my head go 'Bam!' in the same way that Mitsubishis did in the late 90s...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic mate. It was in a really solid rock when I got it. I had to crush it using the flat of a knife blade. The colour has turned out to be more of a salmon pink, whereas it looked orange on the rock. There's very little smell, but it tastes bitter as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting
> 
> 
> Apologies for the wank picture, but hopefully you get the gist. Oh, and as for pupil dilation, it was significant, but not extreme - I've had bigger. But the eye wiggles were mental, I couldn't see shit for about an hour. Very, very smooth tackle with a definite plateau and gentle glide down. Couple of spliffs and I had no trouble sleeping - but there was some residual stimulation which kicked in in the early hours. Felt fine today though.



Looks lush sounds lush.


----------



## G_Chem

Thanks for the reply.  That sounds like some good product.  I love mdma like that, that's how it should be where 1 dose plus maybe a booster is a good 5-6hr experience.  Sometimes more...

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> Thanks for the reply.  That sounds like some good product.  I love mdma like that, that's how it should be where 1 dose plus maybe a booster is a good 5-6hr experience.  Sometimes more...
> 
> -GC



Well I've just necked another 200mg, with a 100mg booster prepared. All in the name of science of course...


----------



## Tranced

How much did you dose last night?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tranced said:


> How much did you dose last night?



Just 150mg


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fuck, this is kicking on just as hard as yesterday.  Don't think I'm going need that booster....


----------



## Tranced

I'd be on the case for a bag of kez!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I'm standing in my kitchen, wanting to talk abolute bollocks to anyone that'll have me. But my daughters out partying, son's in his bedroom playing 'Fortnight' and wife's in bed in a strop cos I've got drugs and she hasn't.


I did offer her some of this, but declined in no uncertain terms (I think she said "Fuck off you wanker, hope you die in a carcrash tomorrow...)


Well, sod the lot of 'em. I reckon I'll go and have a wank in the wife's slipper...


----------



## Tranced

^Haha, poor cunt! Bless you.

Why didn't the wife get involved? Or the son, FFS, What's wrong with him!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I did offer her some of this, but declined in no uncertain terms (I think she said "Fuck off you wanker, hope you die in a carcrash tomorrow...)



You sure she's not up the duff?!


----------



## PlayHard

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Dunno Bus, all I know is I haven't got one. But if I had, he'd be welcome to it...



haha, this reminds me of the time a friend got a phone call from a southern guy.. this is how it went -

 *phone rings* - before my mate could say hello/alright or anything - we hear "Alwighttt daveee, its me. linda told us to tell u ya left your jacket round ours last night, do you want me to bring it into town at dinner time and give you it?" -

*
 to which my friend quickly replied "yeah mate ill be in mcdonalds, meet you there around 1ish?" in hes finest southern accent.* the reply he got was "champion geezer see you there!". 

so a few hours go by, and he gets a phone call "alwightttt daveeeee im outside mcdonald's and i dont see you?" we just creased up laughing badly & hung up... 8)

the same number phoned a few days later, it was linda - the washer was over flowing water and she didnt have a clue what to do...


----------



## Fishface

Managed to get a gramme of what looks and sounds like the same stuff - did 120mg at home Saturday - best I've had in aeons, not that I've had much of anything for several years - happy days


----------



## andyz

Buspersons Holiday said:


> Maybe the person selling it got the number wrong when advertised?
> Just had to google & they are actually a thing!



Or just wrong area code. It's easy to check it here https://areaphonecodes.com/ecuador/. When I moved to the new country I quite often used this service to deal the correct number. You will be surprised at how often people enter the wrong area code.


----------



## benson7

To be fair to Fubar's son Fortnite is great fun.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fishface said:


> Managed to get a gramme of what looks and sounds like the same stuff - did 120mg at home Saturday - best I've had in aeons, not that I've had much of anything for several years - happy days



Heheh, nice one Fishface! It's about time us oldies got a piece of the action...


----------



## G_Chem

Either you guys care to give any additional details or reports? Just curious.  Sounds like some bomb product though, mildly jealous haha.

-GC


----------



## KingCuzzo

Hey guys , little update I?m feeling normal again , working and going to school but still sometimes I feel out of sorts but it usually goes away , I?m going to continue detoxing. I also drank and smoked a shit ton last week so maybe my system took a small hit but I?m getting my shit together and I feel great


----------



## steewith2ees

Good to hear you are on the mend. Time heals many things.


----------



## Fishface

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Heheh, nice one Fishface! It's about time us oldies got a piece of the action...



Bloomin' right it is!


----------



## KingCuzzo

Hey guys , I?m feeling back to normal but some days I still feel out of sync and some days I feel normal. I smoked a lot of pot and drank in my week vacation and now I?m feeling s little out of sync but I?m not suffering from anxiety or depression I just feel like I?m a little out of it. Is it because I used drugs again and I?m not fully recovered or are my serotonin levels not yet balanced. Ps it?s been almost 2 months


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

KingOfWessex said:


> Had some lovely locally sourced MDMA crystal last night. Proper took me back to the old days! hard house rocking the flat, full on pirate gurns! haha even tried to get twenty quid out of the stereo thinking it was a cash machine. Came as a lovely translucent white rock. Felt fine and dandy today even after 3 hours sleep. Went to the Spoons, thatchers and black x4 and im back in the game...





PlayHard said:


> sound's exactly like the mdma ive been getting more recently, for awhile i was getting good "cola" looking mdma. About 4-5 weeks ago this white glass like showed up, again tested fine. However id say this white stuff is far cleaner in terms of the actual high, how long it last's & the comedown not been a total car crash. Really rate the new stuff. ill put a photo up in a sec



I've just seen these posts - it seems that  good product is widespread at the moment, what with you guys in the SW and NE and myself in the NW. Wonder where Fishface resides?


----------



## growit&smokeit

What colour is this going on marquis out of curiousity?


----------



## Tranced

growit&smokeit said:


> What colour is this going on marquis out of curiousity?



No idea, will gladly send some off to wedinos though.


----------



## PlayHard

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I certainly hope so mate. This stuff made my head go 'Bam!' in the same way that Mitsubishis did in the late 90s...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic mate. It was in a really solid rock when I got it. I had to crush it using the flat of a knife blade. The colour has turned out to be more of a salmon pink, whereas it looked orange on the rock. There's very little smell, but it tastes bitter as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting
> 
> 
> Apologies for the wank picture, but hopefully you get the gist. Oh, and as for pupil dilation, it was significant, but not extreme - I've had bigger. But the eye wiggles were mental, I couldn't see shit for about an hour. Very, very smooth tackle with a definite plateau and gentle glide down. Couple of spliffs and I had no trouble sleeping - but there was some residual stimulation which kicked in in the early hours. Felt fine today though.



ive been given a small sample of some pink crystal today, sadly it didnt come as a decent rock as such, more broekn down due to been handled. friend's said this was very clean like the "clear glass" like mdma i posted a photo of a few posts back.. Ill get a test kit on it later this weekend and make sure it is mdma before i try any personally..


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PlayHard said:


> ive been given a small sample of some pink crystal today, sadly it didnt come as a decent rock as such, more broekn down due to been handled. friend's said this was very clean like the "clear glass" like mdma i posted a photo of a few posts back.. Ill get a test kit on it later this weekend and make sure it is mdma before i try any personally..




Ooh, can't wait to hear the results of your tests...

Unfortunately, I wasted the rest of mine by being a piggy. Did 150mg on the Saturday, 300mg on Sunday, then the remaining 300mg the following Friday - rediscovered the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## Fishface

I'm sticking to 120 a week - so far so good :D


----------



## headfuck123

so out of a choice of starbucks, skypes, ikeas, defqons, bitcoins, laugh now cry later or punishers, which would be your choice?


----------



## benson7

Laugh now cry later were mongy and disappointing for me.


----------



## headfuck123

benson7 said:


> Laugh now cry later were mongy and disappointing for me.



So I hear. I heard the cleanest most loved up would be the C.P starbucks, then maybe the yellow bitcoin followed by the nl defqons, ikeas and skypes.


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ooh, can't wait to hear the results of your tests...
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasted the rest of mine by being a piggy. Did 150mg on the Saturday, 300mg on Sunday, then the remaining 300mg the following Friday - rediscovered the law of diminishing returns.



5HTP before bananas after. Serotonin repair mix


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Blimey this is nearly second page. Been off this scene pretty much a year (minus some average - run of the mill last 5 years stuff-  mdma in october/november) and just wondering if anything has picked up? A few promising posts above...... but nothing has followed?

(for reference - my view is i (and my friend group) have had nothing anywhere near as good as the mdma and pills we got regularly until around 2012/13. All the dutch stuff and super pills have ranged from rubbish to really nice....... but nothing comparable to what we had)


----------



## benson7

Anyone tried the anniversary white Mitsubishi pills?


----------



## Grassman

So, what are the cleanest and best pills about right now?....I need to stock up


----------



## potato74

Hi.

So I tried some MDMA last night that looks very similar to the stuff FUBAR pictured a couple posts back and holy shit, its amazing! Took 160mg. Empathy, warmth, euphoria, and slightly trippy towards the end of the night! I also felt no need to re-dose at all.  

I've been searching for this shit for years. It's easily the best stuff I've had since the early 2000s!

I've also tried several of these dutch beans over the last few years and compared to this stuff they're garbage.

Yipee!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

potato74 said:


> Hi.
> 
> So I tried some MDMA last night that looks very similar to the stuff FUBAR pictured a couple posts back and holy shit, its amazing! Took 160mg. Empathy, warmth, euphoria, and slightly trippy towards the end of the night! I also felt no need to re-dose at all.
> 
> I've been searching for this shit for years. It's easily the best stuff I've had since the early 2000s!
> 
> I've also tried several of these dutch beans over the last few years and compared to this stuff they're garbage.
> 
> Yipee!



Glad to hear that stuff is still knocking around mate, it's fuckin lush innit? It literally hit me like the Mitsubishis did  in 97/98 and just goes to show that good drugs is good drugs - regardless of setting, tolerance, age, rose tinted specs, jaded cynicism etc. etc.

Also bear in mind that when I do pills/MDMA these days I'm usually at home doing fuck all. So anything that makes me feel like I'm at a party has got to be good...


----------



## G_Chem

It's so awesome to be hearing this guys 

As you said FUBAR it's hard to blame all of your guys complaints on "loss of magic" and "nostalgia" when all the sudden a batch rolls through that brings all you guys back to the old days.  This stuff sounds amazing..

I wonder if the producers finally listened? I've been reading over the regional thread and not two years ago it was mostly garbage, but this past 6-12months I've noticed the change as people start getting the good stuff again.

Just had an amazing roll two nights ago and I feel like a million bucks, I've got that cleansed "I needed that bad" type of feeling like I've got a clean slate to work with.  Love it..

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> It's so awesome to be hearing this guys
> 
> As you said FUBAR it's hard to blame all of your guys complaints on "loss of magic" and "nostalgia" when all the sudden a batch rolls through that brings all you guys back to the old days.  This stuff sounds amazing..
> 
> I wonder if the producers finally listened? I've been reading over the regional thread and not two years ago it was mostly garbage, but this past 6-12months I've noticed the change as people start getting the good stuff again.
> 
> Just had an amazing roll two nights ago and I feel like a million bucks, I've got that cleansed "I needed that bad" type of feeling like I've got a clean slate to work with.  Love it..
> 
> -GC



Where do you reside Mr.Chem? I'm guessing not the UK/Europe due to your use of 'you guys' and 'roll'. How's the general quality of the MDMA you get?


----------



## foolsgold25

I recently had the orange & white Q dance and they were great. Probably the best I've had since UFO's/Nintendos. Proper come up, eye wiggles and rushing. 2/3 was perfect, Also had dilated pupils which I haven't had for years.


----------



## Grassman

Thanks - are they the ones that are a weird shape?


----------



## benson7

Rumours are that the mitsi will be followed up by 3 more classic presses. Anyone care to guess what these might be? I would go for Euros, Doves and maybe a Californian Sunrise as Rolexes and Stars are still done pretty regularly.


----------



## MiniNapalm

benson7 said:


> Rumours are that the mitsi will be followed up by 3 more classic presses. Anyone care to guess what these might be? I would go for Euros, Doves and maybe a Californian Sunrise as Rolexes and Stars are still done pretty regularly.



Have you tried the anniversary mitsis, Benson and if so, what are they like?


----------



## benson7

Not yet I am afraid, hopefully in 3 weeks I will get the chance.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Regarding the 2 deaths at the Mutiny festival on Friday, I've heard from a couple of news sources that the offending pills were either Green Heinekens or Silver Audis. Anyone have personal experience of these?

Also, I've currently got access to Rolls Royces - any good?


----------



## benson7

I read it was the Silver Audis at Mutiny and that they were stupidly strong.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

benson7 said:


> I read it was the Silver Audis at Mutiny and that they were stupidly strong.



Yeh, and that poor girl took two. No way I'd double drop pills these days...


----------



## steewith2ees

My father has just told me he heard the report and he clearly stated that they were Green Heinekens - as he is unfamiliar with common stamps the fact that he was able to name them unprompted causes me to think that he at least accurately repeated what he heard.

If they were  kosher and not PMA or something similar then this is a continuation of the worrying trend involving young females being seriously harmed by strong tablets.

I have also heard that arrests have been made. If the drugs concerned do turn out to be adulterated then for once I am happy that those responsible for their distribution can potentially be prosecuted. I do not usually hold dealers responsible for the harm caused to drug users as the helath risks are an ever present occupational hazard of consumption, provided that items are sold as advertised but even the most commercially driven Ecstasy dealer has no excuse in this day and age to be selling hazardous pills with the range of testing opportunities available. 

Even the majority of the heroin dealers I have known over the years test their drugs, albeit using less ethical methods than testing but having served as a trusted guinea pig for various individuals over the years I have only my own short sightedness, my desire for free drugs and the misguided confidence these interactions instil between myself and the criminals that trust me.

Getting back OT, it is encouraging to see this thread being in a position to provide what Bluelight does best as despite the awful circumstances I hope that our members can continue to update the discussion as more details are provided by the media. 

My heart goes out to all of those effected as indeed, they appear to be taking no risks above and beyond what by now 2 or 3 generations of dance dug users have already done. There for the grace of God go any of us x


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

The source I saw that stated 'Green Heinekens' was 'The Sun', so probably not entirely trustworthy. I'm more inclined to believe LBC radio who reported that the 'Silver Audis' were to blame. However, chances are we'll never find out for definite as there is no media milage in telling the truth!

Maybot - get yer fuckin rancid head out of yer arse and do something positive for the people for a change, you fuckin bitch...


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> The source I saw that stated 'Green Heinekens' was 'The Sun',



He got it from the Beeb who I rate more than most.


----------



## BecomingJulie

The BBC are not as independent as we'd all like, these days, unfortunately.  If I was into conspiracy theories, I'd say someone high up in the Government has information about someone high up in the BBC that could bring the entire corporation down if it became public; conveniently ignoring that the Government _already_ have the power to do that anyway if they so choose.

At least they are only slanting their news based on the actual Tory government, as opposed to the kind of government Murdoch or Dacre would really like .....


----------



## PlayHard

PlayHard said:


> sound's exactly like the mdma ive been getting more recently, for awhile i was getting good "cola" looking mdma. About 4-5 weeks ago this white glass like showed up, again tested fine. However id say this white stuff is far cleaner in terms of the actual high, how long it last's & the comedown not been a total car crash. Really rate the new stuff. ill put a photo up in a sec





F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I've just seen these posts - it seems that  good product is widespread at the moment, what with you guys in the SW and NE and myself in the NW. Wonder where Fishface resides?



^^ Sadly this seems to be coming to an end from what i know, source saying he isnt sure when its going to be available again at the moment. cant see there been a drought but this "glass" like md really is top quality. i aint touched the tan/cola since finding this and stocking up. thank fuck i do stock up eh


----------



## swedger77

ooh its been a while since I  was lurking in the MDMA / Pills thead on bluelight.

Gonna be hitting up a big event this weekend and have some extremely cheap MDMA and Heisenbergs which are rated as over >200mg. 

I litterally take mdma or pills every blue moon these days. 

Probably gonna go really easy......less is more these days for me. Last few times I ve been on it i completely black out ie I know Im having a great time but the next day i cannot recall anything. I need to look through mobile photos to try and piece together wtf I was doing the night before.


----------



## G_Chem

Indeed you are correct FUBAR..  We "roll balls" round here lol (thankfully I'm not the idiot who came up with that hah.) I just moved but where I lived before and am still connected was probably one of the best yet underrated places to get MDMA in America.  It really shows in the dance scene of the area too.

You asked about quality and I'm grateful to say I've been very lucky these past 13 or so years.  In fact I've only ever bought and taken bunk product one time (piped) and that was due to my trust in a particular line of presses combined with poor lighting.  Even during the horrible days where piperazines ruled in the late 00's, I was still able to find high quality presses, just much more rarely.

It seems around here that mongy MDMA isn't really a problem either, I've never taken MDMA and not been able to dance for hours on end.  With that said, the US is large and the market I partake in isn't the norm for this country.  Most of the MDMA I take is a clear to off white crystals, and not fused rocks like most product out there but actual crystals that typically range from 50-150mg.  About half of it has that gorgeous safrole smell (not too much though) the other half seems too pure to smell like anything at all.

It is because of this as well as my over decade experience that tells me losing the magic isn't as quick and easy to happen as people make it.  And with that I also knew many of you U.K. folk weren't bullshitting when ya'll started complaining that something was different.  You just know when you've taken good MDMA and when you haven't, I never bought the whole "your brain chemistry has changed" thing.  It does happen (saw my brother go through it) but you've gotta be doing stupid amounts weekly for years before it catches up.  And even then I've seen him roll once in awhile and still enjoy it..

-GC


----------



## PlayHard

all those who have been able to source that glass above care to chime in when they get a minute? is the glass still a float in your area - not sourcing, just trying to get a bigger picture. it seems this was wide spread from the north east & heading further south then i thought. I wont go back to the cola/tan - it just isnt the same.


----------



## steewith2ees

PlayHard said:


> all those who have been able to source that glass above care to chime in when they get a minute? is the glass still a float in your area - not sourcing, just trying to get a bigger picture. it seems this was wide spread from the north east & heading further south then i thought. I wont go back to the cola/tan - it just isnt the same.



Do you use the drug alot for dancing (if your interested in that sort of thing) or do you use it primarily in general social settings and parties?


----------



## PlayHard

steewith2ees said:


> *Do you use the drug alot for dancing (if your interested in that sort of thing)* or do you use it primarily in general social settings and parties?



Mainly use it at music event's, and not to often. once every few month at max, generally share between friends. percy wise it could last a few more events however no sign of glass like on the horizon at the moment  8(


----------



## growit&smokeit

In regards to rolls royces they seem to be a stamp that is used by a lot of different pressers so could be anything. There have been a few warnings about rolls royces on pill reports I seem to remember. The one time I took some yellow ones they seemed to be a bit dodgy. Felt cold and a bit dysphoric. Have quite a few in the stash but don't feel inclined to try them again.

In regards to the deaths it is tragic. I wish pressers wouldn't put upwards of 200mg of MD in pills, it is just stupid. I am sceptical that some of the stuff is even MD to be honest. People also need to start educating girls of the additional dangers of taking it.


----------



## benson7

Am I right in thinking that the Dutch make their pills so strong as their possession laws are heavily tilted to amount of pills so a small amount of strong ones you can snap in half are preferable to a greater number of weaker ones?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

benson7 said:


> Am I right in thinking that the Dutch make their pills so strong as their possession laws are heavily tilted to amount of pills so a small amount of strong ones you can snap in half are preferable to a greater number of weaker ones?


Dunno mate, I personally think that they produce high dosed pills to compensate for lack of quality...


----------



## psy997

benson7 said:


> Am I right in thinking that the Dutch make their pills so strong as their possession laws are heavily tilted to amount of pills so a small amount of strong ones you can snap in half are preferable to a greater number of weaker ones?



No. The Dutch are making their pills so strong because they're making shit MDMA. Check out the What is wrong with MDMA today? thread: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/791073-What-is-wrong-with-the-MDMA-available-today/page25


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

OMG, I've just found out that the banging pinky crystal is still available. 

The problem is that it's my daughter's bf that's knocking it out, and me wife and daughter have ganged up on me and told him not to serve me.

What the fuck do I do now??


----------



## LoginNotSecure

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> OMG, I've just found out that the banging pinky crystal is still available.
> 
> The problem is that it's my daughter's bf that's knocking it out, and me wife and daughter have ganged up on me and told him not to serve me.
> 
> What the fuck do I do now??



Have a quiet word with the bf and if that doesn't work, threaten to bum him.


----------



## poing

Anybody had grey teslas recently? They didn't feel quite right to me. Slightly fiendish, no magic, hangover too severe considering the moderate amount I took (only 3/4 of a pill total, initially 1/2 and 1/4 around 70 min later).


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

LoginNotSecure said:


> Have a quiet word with the bf and if that doesn't work, threaten to bum him.



Nah, I think it might work better if I threaten NOT to bum him anymore...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

poing said:


> Anybody had grey teslas recently? They didn't feel quite right to me. Slightly fiendish, no magic, hangover too severe considering the moderate amount I took (only 3/4 of a pill total, initially 1/2 and 1/4 around 70 min later).



That to me pretty much sums up all the pills and MDMA I've had in the last decade - except for the stuff that I and others were raving about recently...


----------



## benson7

Is it the general consensus at the moment that champagne or glass MDMA is worth getting over brown sugar or grey\ off white crystal?


----------



## LoginNotSecure

The general consensus would be to test before consuming.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

benson7 said:


> Is it the general consensus at the moment that champagne or glass MDMA is worth getting over brown sugar or grey\ off white crystal?



IMO, definitely...

I've had several batches of the brown/cola stuff and the grey stuff over the last couple of years (and a few high dosed Dutch pills as well). Although all were quite pleasant, ultimately they were unsatisfactory and unfulfilling. In fact, I would actually prefer 6-apb.

I know that colour can't really be held as a good indicator of quality, but there does appear to be a pattern here...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

LoginNotSecure said:


> The general consensus would be to test before consuming.



Well as they say, "the proof of the pudding is in the eating". Reagents don't show the whole picture...


----------



## KingCuzzo

Looking for some help
My name is King Cuzzo and I would like some information or advice. I am 19 years old , 5,6 ft and way about 59 kg( 131 in pounds )On Jan 12th 2018 I had my birthday and it was really fun. But I had a lil too much fun. I drank and smoked a lot but also did about 150mg of ecstasy that night. I woke up the next morning and continued to party again but this time i took two pills of 200mg each. Yes I know it?s a lot but at the time I wasn?t aware I just wanted to have fun. I?m not a regular user that was my 3rd time in my entire life. They day after I felt like shit. I was depressed, having brainzaps ( shocks through my body) at one point during that week I had a panic/ anxiety attack. I didn?t feel like I was in tune with reality merely just walking and I would after feel like I was having a delay. The weekend I stayed by a friend and drank lot of tea and vitamin C and slowly I got better. I had my appetite back and I felt normal. I started gym about 2 weeks after so I started sweating. After a couple days I started feeling the symptoms coming back but I still felt kinda normal. I would just feel a little out of sync. I?m not having any memory problems or spasms but I did get about one or two brainzaps during this time. I feel the same but just a little out of touch. And the two weeks before I was perfect. Is it because it?s still in my system and I started sweating it out or did I take to much and it?s just taking a while to come down. I?m going to see the doctors Tuesday. But would still like some advice

Update 4 days later : PDATE: The whole weekend I was having trouble sleeping and eating. But I would just eat some fruits and drink some green tea , I started feeling a little like myself Sunday morning but it would go and come. I went to see the doctor and he told me I basically ran a marathon and body is drained and tired and needs time to recover. He also advised for me to do a check Thursday which I am going to do then next week Tuesday I have an appointment again. Thanks for the help but I have a couple questions. 1. Why did I feel back to normal after my 1 week comedown and right after 1.5 week I started feeling shit again. 2. Why did I struggling with sleeping and eating. I?m slowly getting back my appetite and sleep but I?m still kinda concerned. 3. My eyes and brain have been feeling a little heavy / foggy. I?m feeling like my eyes are little slow and I?m scared that I did permanent damage to brain from just one dose. Is it possible ? Thanks in advance and I would appreciate if you can explain in dept what happening. Keep in mind that happened in January and we are now in June. I feel way better being drug for about 4 months close to 5 but I still feel s little off. I have no anxiet , depression or any those things nomore. I can study normal and play game and go out with friends. But I do have a erectyle problem some days I can get 100% with ease some days I struggle to hold 70% but I guess it?s because my nerves are recovering and system as a whole so body isn?t ready for it to be thag stimulant yet. It?s also summer and I would like to smoke a little bit of weed again it?s 4 months can someone explain how long it?s gonna take me before I reach 100% I feel somewhere around 80% /85% which is great but I wanna be 100%


----------



## steewith2ees

I'm sorry that I'm not able to post a decent or comprehensive answer at this moment in time but I am a little high and will most likely just go off at a tangent.

But, in brief - I remember you well KingCuzzo - you joined us shortly after the last time you used MDMA, acutely aware that you may have overdone things a little and how anxious you were about the amount of time you felt it was taking for your brain to balance out.

I do not know you personally in any fashion so I am going to make sweeping statements that stem from conclusions I have probably jumped to far too quickly, so please note that anything I infer about you is unqualified and probably inaccurate, but I can only picture the concept from your own journey the last 4 months (in as much as you have posted) and my initial experiences with MDMA, which despite being the forth drug I started using (after cannabis, lsd and amphetamine sulphate respectively).

You come across as very self conscious, I myself am and have always been as highly strung as one can get but I always managed to control my drug use, including my first couple of pill experiences during which I treated them like hand grenades, only taking one tablet in halves over the course of a night (the raves I would go to would generally last 12 hours from 7pm to 7am). Then a few months later the Mitsubishi thing happened and I could not get enough of them. As soon as they hit the scene 2 would just be standard and as 1998 and 1999 wore on I would find myself taking unrepeatable amounts of tablets in one night, figures I am too embarrassed to share here. But it was the 90's, we were 'ardcore ravers and a bona - fide phenomena existed among young men such as myself 'macho ingestion syndrome' where we would often just compete to see how spannered we could get. For about a year the music became secondary until I pulled myself together a bit around the millennium, with a slight change in scene's (from the Hardcore showcases such as Dreamscape and such to the city based superclubs like Cream and Godskitchen). 

I said I would go off on a tangent and the thing is, once I pushed those buttons to far I'm not sure I ever fully came back. MDMA was the first drug that caused to to throw all caution to the wind and ignore my safety, my physical and my emotional well being. And 4 years down the line I was to pay for it again in ways I could not have imagined on the dancefloors.

TL;DR - You'll be fine - you are just used to feeling 100% and your still a little over sensitised to the fact that you are still recovering. The fact that you can still tell when u feel absolutely fine says it all. Once I became depersonalised I just kind of ran with it....


----------



## KingCuzzo

@steewith2ees , you are right I?m very self conscious the minute a little thing is wrong with me I notice it one time and I don?t stop thinking about till I feel it?s resolve or whatever. I shouldn?t read all those stories about people taking years to recover and seeing that must of them still suffer. It probably subconsciously made me think that I would never get 100%. But as I compare I?m better now that 4 months ago. Way better. No brains fog but in March I did smoke heavy for a week and it came back so deciced t wait for a while cause everyone on blue light said weed can excerbate the paranoia and anxiety so now it?s 4 months later I feel good but just little things I still notice which makes me feel like I still have more to go before I?m 100% such as my erectyle disfunction problem and sometimes I feel just a little off not to major. Like I?m living happily now. And also next question would I be able to smoke again in the summer or take small dose of MDMA hahah just curios  I learn my lesson but I just wanna know how long till my body can take drugs again


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

KingCuzzo said:


> @steewith2ees , you are right I?m very self conscious the minute a little thing is wrong with me I notice it one time and I don?t stop thinking about till I feel it?s resolve or whatever. I shouldn?t read all those stories about people taking years to recover and seeing that must of them still suffer. It probably subconsciously made me think that I would never get 100%. But as I compare I?m better now that 4 months ago. Way better. No brains fog but in March I did smoke heavy for a week and it came back so deciced t wait for a while cause everyone on blue light said weed can excerbate the paranoia and anxiety so now it?s 4 months later I feel good but just little things I still notice which makes me feel like I still have more to go before I?m 100% such as my erectyle disfunction problem and sometimes I feel just a little off not to major. Like I?m living happily now. And also next question would I be able to smoke again in the summer or take small dose of MDMA hahah just curios  I learn my lesson but I just wanna know how long till my body can take drugs again



Mate, we are not qualified to answer your questions. I'm sorry you're having such weird effects from reportedly minimal use of MDMA, but have you considered the possibility that your use of weed could be the culprit rather than the MDMA? At your age, your brain chemistry is still developing. This fact, combined with the super potent weed that is available these days (plus the stupid amounts you youngsters put in spliffs) could very well cause the psychological issues you describe. Have you been totally honest with your doctor?


----------



## KingCuzzo

I have 100% honest it was life or death kinda to me but I didn?t lie nor would I for something so serious. I?m causal weeed smoker and no weed can ever give me the effects ecstasy gave me. The doctor told the combination of both and such a high dose (700mg) over two nights is what caused this. Basically I almost od on MDMA but I was lucky. You should never redose two night in a row and I did both high dosages so that?s why. I know it?s mdma related never in 5 years of smoking weed had I ever had a comedown.


----------



## KingCuzzo

Just wanna know when how long is ideal period before I can use weed and maybe a low dose of MDMA again


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

KingCuzzo said:


> I have 100% honest it was life or death kinda to me but I didn?t lie nor would I for something so serious. I?m causal weeed smoker and no weed can ever give me the effects ecstasy gave me. The doctor told the combination of both and such a high dose (700mg) over two nights is what caused this. Basically I almost od on MDMA but I was lucky. You should never redose two night in a row and I did both high dosages so that?s why. I know it?s mdma related never in 5 years of smoking weed had I ever had a comedown.



Hmm, well you did say that you smoked heavy for a week and the symptoms returned...

Also, many of us have redosed MDMA on two or more consecutive days (sometimes all day every day for weeks). You've just got to accept you may be more susceptible to negative side effects than most people and  stay off hallucinogenic/psychedelic drugs for a while.



KingCuzzo said:


> Just wanna know when how long is ideal period before I can use weed and maybe a low dose of MDMA again



That is exactly the type of question we cannot answer...


----------



## BecomingJulie

KingCuzzo said:


> Just wanna know when how long is ideal period before I can use weed and maybe a low dose of MDMA again


How long is a piece of string?

You'll know when you're ready.  Yeah, I know, that's an old hippy clich?.  But I'm an old hippy .....


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

BecomingJulie said:


> How long is a piece of string?
> 
> You'll know when you're ready.  Yeah, I know, that's an old hippy clich?.  But I'm an old hippy .....



Off topic, but why does Bluelight insist on replacing certain symbols with fuckin question marks? It does it with the pound (sterling) symbol, it does it with the degrees symbol and now it apparently does it with a character with an accent. Has it taken too much fuckin MDMA or wot?


----------



## BecomingJulie

Someone has misconfigured a database table with the wrong charset, most probably.


----------



## Grassman

In terms of mdma, is the good stuff the ?champagne? stuff?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Grassman said:


> In terms of mdma, is the good stuff the ?champagne? stuff?



I'm not actually sure what the 'champagne' stuff looks like, but from what others are saying and my personal experience, clear glass like crystal and crystal with an orange or pink hue is bangin'. Conversely,  cola and grey coloured stuff ain't.


----------



## PlayHard

ill post some more photos tomorrow of the "glass" like looking mdma. - wish i had a better camera to show it in full detail.


----------



## leet

PlayHard said:


> ill post some more photos tomorrow of the "glass" like looking mdma. - wish i had a better camera to show it in full detail.



I haven't had x for nearly 10 years and most probably won't again but that last picture you posted made me feel like a monk looking at a lap dancer.  I sort of wanted it...badly. lol  drug porn xxx


----------



## KingCuzzo

I probably do but I really did abuse it 600+ MG in the spam of 24 hours for a small person like me. Plus smoking weed and drinking alcohol my system was too over stimulated and it took a hard hit and I also tried pushing heavy weights which didn?t help at all. I would say I?m at 90% but that 10% is still kinda noticeable if I think about it. But question and I know you?re not a doctor but some advise would be nice. I?m not a hard smoker but I do smoke to get high and normally well all the time I can hang with the best of them when it comes to smoking weed. I?m just a social smoker not hard core so maybe smoke once a month or twice but I?ve been of all drugs since ending February when would be ideal to be able to some drugs again ( moderately) no abuse. It?s been almost 5 months and I just wanna know when it?s ideal and when would I like feel like I?m 100% also. I would like to know when my limpido would return to it?s normal state and not sometimes be 100 and sometimes be 75%. Thank you in advance. #Dont Kill Me


----------



## entheologian

The negative effects you describe sound extremely severe for the ammount you took. I would say you either are very sensitive to damage caused by mdma or you had some kind of adverse reaction. Id seriously consider not touching any amount of mdma. I suffered similar and had to give up cannabis as a result. That was from doing similar amounts to you on a weekly basis for 3 months. 

Steewith2ees i agree with you about competing for who could get the most fucked up.


----------



## blondin

I regularly did 400mg+ most week ends for 3-4 years and the only time i ever had a bad reaction was in ibiza in 91 when the doves were just coming out and the first ones were really strong n good i was going out every other night and then suffered the dreaded brain zaps which i had never heard of before and thought i was gonna die but ended up sleeping for 17 hours and was fine after that . not had any for 20 years or so and never really had the urge to- to old for raving!


----------



## KingCuzzo

So you haven?t smoke cannibis since ? That sucks cause most doctors I know say that the brain reprogram it self back to normal after some time and thus allowing to smoke or drink again ( in moderation )


----------



## blondin

i ws talking about E but apart from a few odd times i haven't smoked either, All the skunk weed is too strong and i dont like the high. I miss god hash and weed from the 'old days'


----------



## MrRoot

I haven't noticed any difference between different looking MDMA crystals and I used to use alot with my fiancee.

Pills of course tend to vary a lot in their actual dose and contents so I use those if I can't get myself crystals. Some say it is easier to use pills but all you need is mg scale and if you are going to take your doses outside or a club you can always buy some gel caps and keep those in a bottle for some OTC drugs that come in gel caps or even empty those gel caps and stuff them woth your MDMA.

No one cares if you take your lactic acid bacteria pills on a club.


----------



## steewith2ees

Whenever I take crystal into a club I always use it to make my own E's by putting half a gram into 4 empty capsules, with the idea that each should be roughly dosed with about 125mg's.


----------



## MrRoot

One good idea if you don't have a scale is to dissolve 0,5g crystal in a half litre water bottle. Therefore you get 125mg for every 0,125 litre you drink.


----------



## steewith2ees

MrRoot said:


> One good idea if you don't have a scale is to dissolve 0,5g crystal in a half litre water bottle. Therefore you get 125mg for every 0,125 litre you drink.



Volumetric dosing is the only safe suggestion really for accuracy using these materials and as such is much better than my method, which is less concerned with individual dose units and is more for the convenience of concealment and consumption in environments closely monitored for drug use (with dance music clubs and events being the best example of this.

I have never had a reason to dissolve MDMA in any solution, so I take it that it dissolves completely in H2O (when water becomes banned as a drug accessory the RC companies will probably have to invent alternative hydrologues, such as H30 or some shit like that)?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MrRoot said:


> One good idea if you don't have a scale is to dissolve 0,5g crystal in a half litre water bottle. Therefore you get 125mg for every 0,125 litre you drink.



Sound idea in principle, but how do you accurately measure the dose of water you drink? Plus, when you're mashed you're more likely to take unmeasured swigs on an ad hoc basis.


The daughter's off to Parklife soon with some of that bangin' pink crystal. I'm trying to persuade her to get some tested (I've heard they're providing a drug testing facility) - but she doesn't believe it's a genuine service and she'll get arrested. She still hasn't grasped the fine balance between illegality and harm reduction...


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'm trying to persuade her to get some tested (I've heard they're providing a drug testing facility) - but she doesn't believe it's a genuine service and she'll get arrested. She still hasn't grasped the fine balance between illegality and harm reduction...



...and WEDINOS is well backed up with stuff ATM, I am still waiting on a sample result from about 3 weeks ago so as I gather the festival begins today, she should really make use of The Loop if they are doing on sight testing. She wouldn't even have to part with more than a crumb.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

It is indeed loop providing the service and if she uses them I'll let you know the results. However, I wouldn't hold your breath as she's texted me and said she got past the sniffer dogs, so knowing her she'll just get mashed now and forget about testing...


----------



## Larch

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> It is indeed loop providing the service and if she uses them I'll let you know the results. However, I wouldn't hold your breath as she's texted me and said she got past the sniffer dogs, so knowing her she'll just get mashed now and forget about testing...



Your wee one?s lucky to have such a sound father.

Edit - haven?t dabbled with md for a wee whiley, 7 months or so. Often feeling very munted, lethargic and as if the neurons in the head are getting zapped. Maybe after a long break and in different setting than a club/house party things will be different. I quite fancy a jaunt up a wee hill or getting lost in the woods on 160mg or so.


----------



## PlayHard

got hold of some more "glass" like md last night, im going to send a old "clear" crystal and a peice of newer crystal aqquired last night off to be tested. weighed 100mg up last night and sampled the new crystal. - very intense come up followed by wave after wave of upliftance & euphoria - Im normally out in a club or such when i drop md and with friends etc, however was by myself last night. the effects lasted around 4 hours, smoked a few bongs of hash and flower mixed together and fell asleep no problem. woke up today feeling fresh and happy in myself - overall this new batch ive aqquired seem's to be on par if not better than the clear glass? photos to follow.


----------



## Treacle

Had some new pills from Manchester, recently. Orange Starbucks, with the Starbucks logo on the front and CP on the back. Nice and energetic and chatty, even after a few. No monging out and sitting in silence. Mates were in agreement. Definitely some decent MDMA in them. Also, purple, oval Samsung pills, which I was reliably informed were from the same place. I haven't got around to trying those, yet, but mates say they are also decent. Looks like Manchester is pumping out nice pills again... I shall update, once I try the Samsungs.


----------



## steewith2ees

Why is Britain suffering from an ecstasy overdose? (ShortList)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

^ what this article fails to mention is that although they're strong, they're wrong!

I've had those blue punishers and yes, they were strong - but 'twas not the MDMA I know and love...


----------



## Mentes

Plenty of dark brown and tan crystal around which is decent enough at ?20 a g... It's not the best oldschool vibes stuff but certainly worth the money.

There's defo wide variation in the crystal that's about, I've got a few different samples from different batches and they all vary quite a bit in their effects.


----------



## PlayHard

Havent been able to get a photo up due to camera been broken on phone - however after a quick search on wedinos, this report from the beginning of the month looks like the newer crystal i picked up 






^^ some nice clearer "glass" like crystals, but also the off tan like color to some of the crystal's. very intense come up & oldskool feel 

went back a few pages to see what has been submitted from different parts of the UK, from around november/decembe tme we seen a influx of glass. Which seemed wide spread from north to south etc. mainly all good test's of good clean mdma to


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Shall be sampling a bit of this later on this evening ?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> Shall be sampling a bit of this later on this evening &#55357;&#56846;



Ooh nice! That looks exactly like the stuff I was raving about a couple of months ago. Be sure to let us know how you get on


----------



## swedger77

So, having read this thread :-
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/791073-What-is-wrong-with-the-MDMA-available-today/page25 

Im in full agreemednt with the original posters of that thread.

I started taking pills in 96 and and got a 1.5/2 years of pure bliss until the synthesis changed. This was then the start of the mitsubishi era. There was a noticable change of effect from the summer of 97 to 98, less empathy, but not lacking empathy.......then pills were pretty decent for several years, still very dancey, chatty and big eyeballs. 

I dropped out of the scene a little from 2002 - 2006 , but had the odd pill with desirable effects. 

Then 2008 - 2010, the zero MDMA era, piperizine shit.  Just horrible! Night clubs playing decent music were getting empty.

The 2010 the start of the "super-pill" come back.......Pills testing black on the marquis again, but the dosage increased. Litterally zero empathy, no loved up feelings, very little pupil dilation, often mongy, basically not that great. Whatver anyone says, I know its not the same drug, certainly not that same effects. 

As FUBAR mentioned earlier, 6-APB is closer to the original MDMA in terms of effect, empathy +  euphoria, dilated pupils and a general great feeling.

I hope that one day I'll get my hands on some proper old school MDMA. 

Anyway thats just me 2 cents....Swedger


----------



## PartTimeRaver

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ooh nice! That looks exactly like the stuff I was raving about a couple of months ago. Be sure to let us know how you get on



oh does it ? now i am looking forward to it even more so


----------



## PlayHard

PlayHard said:


> got hold of some more "glass" like md last night, im going to send a old "clear" crystal and a peice of newer crystal aqquired last night off to be tested. weighed 100mg up last night and sampled the new crystal. - very intense come up followed by wave after wave of upliftance & euphoria - Im normally out in a club or such when i drop md and with friends etc, however was by myself last night. the effects lasted around 4 hours, smoked a few bongs of hash and flower mixed together and fell asleep no problem. woke up today feeling fresh and happy in myself - overall this new batch ive aqquired seem's to be on par if not better than the clear glass? photos to follow.



ordered a new test kit, photos to follow. tested all samples ive held onto from christmas time until now -all are mdma and give off the puff of smoke


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> oh does it ? now i am looking forward to it even more so



Report please??


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Was really good, snorted it though as just a little tester and wanted to be in bed for around midnight, and i feel a fairer judgement will come from swallowing it, which i shall be doing tonight 

Will aim to update as i come up etc, if i dont forget


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> Was really good, snorted it though as just a little tester and wanted to be in bed for around midnight, and i feel a fairer judgement will come from swallowing it, which i shall be doing tonight
> 
> Will aim to update as i come up etc, if i dont forget



Nice one pal, have fun and be sure to report back when you're properly mashed


----------



## PartTimeRaver

came up abut an hour ago, proper buzzing my fat little titties off right now, eye wiggles the lot, feeling rather fooooobaaaaaaaard

took me fookin ages to type that ......

and that, yeah


----------



## PlayHard

results below as promised - ive got a video which shows the fizz & poof of smoke upon testing this mdma. this is the newest batch i bought at the beginning of the month - i will update with the test results for the "older" clearer glass from january-march time onward's in my next post














apologys for not showing the marquis bottle in its test photo. (photo with the crystal beside the result) video will be uploaded once ive cropped it down a little or compressed it to smaller size. as we can see though this newer batch tested fine. the oldest glass also tested fine, photos and video to follow.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> came up abut an hour ago, proper buzzing my fat little titties off right now, eye wiggles the lot, feeling rather fooooobaaaaaaaard
> 
> took me fookin ages to type that ......
> 
> and that, yeah



Heh heh, that sounds like it matey


----------



## Grassman

Anyone know what blue and white Skype pills are like?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Grassman said:


> Anyone know what blue and white Skype pills are like?



if they the proper ones with NL on the back then they are good. just take forever to kick in which is the norm now with the professionally made pills now days


----------



## PartTimeRaver

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Heh heh, that sounds like it matey



on it again now, lovin it. was supposed to be saving it for a small rave festival i was going to on saturday, but the police have had their say and had it cancelled, wankers


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> on it again now, lovin it. was supposed to be saving it for a small rave festival i was going to on saturday, but the police have had their say and had it cancelled, wankers



Sweet! Must admit to being slightly jealous though...


----------



## Grassman

Anyone had the round mitsis that are being touted as special 90s editions?? If so, any good?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Grassman said:


> Anyone had the round mitsis that are being touted as special 90s editions?? If so, any good?



Ooh, now you've piqued my interest. I'd love to believe they're as good as the originals. But what do you mean by 'round' mitsis? Were they ever any other shape?


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ooh, now you've piqued my interest. I'd love to believe they're as good as the originals. But what do you mean by 'round' mitsis? Were they ever any other shape?



Yes! They came out a few years after the originals hit the streets but I was getting fantastic triangular shaped Mitsubishis (with light speckles) around Christmas time 2002.


----------



## Grassman

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ooh, now you've piqued my interest. I'd love to believe they're as good as the originals. But what do you mean by 'round' mitsis? Were they ever any other shape?



I only mentioned they are round because every other pill seems to be a weird and wonderful shape these days! 

So - anyone had them?


----------



## benson7

I finally got around to trying to Mitsubishi anniversary beans, and I am afraid they were very average. Come up was quite fast but never really got to real euphoria and there was no empathy or pupil dilation. They were not particularly mongy. Overall 6\10.


----------



## MrRoot

So the organizers didn't have guts enough to held the festival despite what police say?

Here we just keep on organizing no matter who says what.

Mostly cops aren't interested at all to stop raves but in rural areas they are sometimes even scared of underground parties and come in armed.


----------



## MrRoot

Any experiences about green Heinekens?

I just noticed I forgot to pack my MDMA along with me and wouldn't want to drive 160km back just to get them and as we are in a cabin in middle of nowhere I don't have any contacts in the area and could only find a single F2F seller from the darknet and instead of crystals he has pills.


----------



## Grassman

Am I right in thinking that, generally, the pills with the NL stamp on the back are meant to be good, with better, less mongy MDMA? 

Defqons, Skypes, M&M?s etc?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

steewith2ees said:


> Yes! They came out a few years after the originals hit the streets but I was getting fantastic triangular shaped Mitsubishis (with light speckles) around Christmas time 2002.




Ah, I must have missed those Stee...



Grassman said:


> I only mentioned they are round because every other pill seems to be a weird and wonderful shape these days!
> 
> So - anyone had them?




Fair point mate. Yes, modern pills are fuckin ridiculous shapes and look more like sweets than drugs. I'm surprised that accidental poisonings of children aren't more common...


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ah, I must have missed those Stee...



Pretty similar to these tho the speckles were blue. They were only around for a month or so....


----------



## Grassman

Yeah, I had them in blue, then identically shaped white ones with an x on too.


----------



## benson7

Did another Mitsi, same as last time really, smooth come up and smooth come down and seemed a bit under powered. I would be surprised if there was even 100mg of MDMA in there.


----------



## Tec

In an effort to avoid mongy 300mg 'dutch bangers' and less than stellar crystal I've been looking to more left field countries.

Interestingly in Australia I've noticed certain vendors selling pressed MDA pills and advertising them at 90mg, pretty pricey too. To me if you're openly selling pills at 90mg on DNM then your product must be stellar - reviews (ha!) back it up too.

I did get let down with this theory ordering from Canada before but it's nice to ponder, of course no Aussie vendor ships internationally.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone know what the red and yellow M&M pills are like?


----------



## blondin

I have a theory that there is a dose that gives the best results and that doesnt necessarily mean the highest, I'm sure the pills we were taking in the 80's/90,s were between 80-120mgs and they were all -bar a couple really good with all the good things one expects from MDMA . We would take 1 and then 2 hours or so later another then usually 2/3 halfs and that would have you e'd up all night to the following morning. The pills we were getting at the end of the 90's mostly gave you a similar buz but i would be asleep by morning time. 
Strongest thing i took was x2 snowballs (400mg of mda) that freeked me out and ended up sitting in my car listning to talk radio for 4 hours... which was nice


----------



## benson7

I am sure there is sweet spot, but any dose of most of today's MDMA will leave me disappointed. I have tried combining with speed and MDA but haven't came close to that 90's/early 00's buzz. The one thing I have been meaning to try is to add a bit of Crystal meth to around 100mg of MDMA to see how they ends up.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Anything particularly "above average" around atm? 

Been a long time..... can get a variety of different pill presses, crystal (or high quality mephedrone if necessary.....at least that's consistent....)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Have been very impressed with Emojis of late. Excellent craftsmanship in the designs & press, & the effects are properly pleasing too


----------



## G_Chem

@benson-  Just tried adding some crystal d-meth to my roll a few weeks back and was very happy with the results.

I added 200mg phenibut and 2mg pure d-meth onto 125mg of very good safrole MDMA.  (There were other substances mixed in but that's kind of irrelevant.  I mention the phenibut too because it definitely had its role as well.)  The roll was spectacular and at that dosage I felt an increase in euphoria, stimulation, duration and empathy with zero shitty comedown.  I felt that dosage was perfect and anymore would be pushing it, with that said next time I try it I'll be using 2.5-3mg so I'll know for sure how much is too much.

Note I also took it an hour before the MDMA.

I did not feel like the MDMA was overpowered at all, more like a boosting of its effects.

This experience was amazing, so much happened in one night..  Me and my brother walked around the small festival we were at like we owned the place, cracking jokes so often I fell over from laughter more than once, got into really deep conversation about our past, hitting on ladies and danced like a god..  I still get goosebumps thinking of that night.  The moves I was pulling off was blowing even my mind, I was so in sync with such precision.  I was hyped up and hyping up everyone around me in the process, it felt like I had my hand on the "hype dial" and had that bitch cranked to 11.  Too much fun.

The only downside I see is potential addiction issues..

-GC


----------



## thewhitebuilding

To update. Has anyone heard of the following. I imagine they're all the typical mongy ones....

PINK RED BULLS 
PHILIP PLEINS
GREEN PEACE AND LOVE

RED DEF CONS

ZELDA 

PUNISHERS
RED LEVIS 

M and Ms 

SKYPES 

SILVER ZELDa 

DURACELL  

LAUGH NOW


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

thewhitebuilding said:


> To update. Has anyone heard of the following. I imagine they're all the typical mongy ones....
> 
> PINK RED BULLS
> PHILIP PLEINS
> GREEN PEACE AND LOVE
> 
> RED DEF CONS
> 
> ZELDA
> 
> PUNISHERS
> RED LEVIS
> 
> M and Ms
> 
> SKYPES
> 
> SILVER ZELDa
> 
> DURACELL
> 
> LAUGH NOW



I've only had the punishers, but yeh, they were pretty mongy regardless of dose...


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Punishers, red bulls, peace and love, Phillip pleins I found to me mongy 

Red defqons, m and ms, Skypes,  duracells, red levis I found to be more energetic and empathetic


----------



## Wubb

had a couple Plata/Plomo pills at the weekend, Small, grey and rectangular - courtesy of the Dutch  they did the job quite nicely


----------



## Grassman

I had red and yellow m&m?s at the weekend and they were really nice


----------



## JohnnyVodka

thewhitebuilding said:


> To update. Has anyone heard of the following. I imagine they're all the typical mongy ones....
> 
> PINK RED BULLS
> PHILIP PLEINS
> GREEN PEACE AND LOVE
> 
> RED DEF CONS
> 
> ZELDA
> 
> PUNISHERS
> RED LEVIS
> 
> M and Ms
> 
> SKYPES
> 
> SILVER ZELDa
> 
> DURACELL
> 
> LAUGH NOW



Think I've had a few off that list and all are pretty good, but mongy-ish.  Any of the ones I've had from there, I would drop in halves.


----------



## Grassman

JohnnyVodka said:


> Think I've had a few off that list and all are pretty good, but mongy-ish.  Any of the ones I've had from there, I would drop in halves.



I?m pretty sure the defqons and m and m?s are less mongy. Try to get the ones with NL on the back - they seem to be better


----------



## ThreePointCircle

Any thoughts on which is more likely to find the elusive non-mongy mdma - crystals/powders, or pills?  Seems like everything on the dnm in uk powder-wise is mongy.  Tried a canadian experiment as well, but ditto for mdma and mda.  Still mongy


----------



## psy997

Per the What's Wrong with MDMA thread, go for clear crystal.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Are people finding the clear stuff on the drk web. All my sources have the same tan stuff that's been poor for years


----------



## Small_town_casual

I had the iPhone Xs on Friday the new q-dance crew press and what a pill they are, best I’ve had in a long time and everyone else agrees nice smooth come up and nice buzz, on point as usual from them lads.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Small_town_casual said:


> I had the iPhone Xs on Friday the new q-dance crew press and what a pill they are, best I’ve had in a long time and everyone else agrees nice smooth come up and nice buzz, on point as usual from them lads.



Were they the grey/beige ones or the white/pink ones, mate? I?ve had the former and rate them, so considering getting the pink/white ones.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Blue & white Skypes and green Heinekens? MehDMA or MDMA?


----------



## Small_town_casual

MiniNapalm said:


> Were they the grey/beige ones or the white/pink ones, mate? I?ve had the former and rate them, so considering getting the pink/white ones.



White and gold/brown ones, with the NL stamp on them, belting pills


----------



## thewhitebuilding

So can't find the clear crystal for the life of me. In London too. Pretty much any other colour/ or lucency. And pills are the ones listed earlier . Which I don't trust.

Think i can maybe get Skype or MMs.... Are they my best bet? And where in the spectrum from rubbish-ok/mongy-good-2010amazing do they fall?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Pretty sure my mate produced the clear crystal. Pretty sure he's  (back) in prison or shit now. Come in number 9 your time is up. Get in touch.


----------



## Grassman

thewhitebuilding said:


> So can't find the clear crystal for the life of me. In London too. Pretty much any other colour/ or lucency. And pills are the ones listed earlier . Which I don't trust.
> 
> Think i can maybe get Skype or MMs.... Are they my best bet? And where in the spectrum from rubbish-ok/mongy-good-2010amazing do they fall?



The red and yellow m and ms are really good. 8 out of 10 I?d say


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Eh? Lol


----------



## MiniNapalm

Small_town_casual said:


> White and gold/brown ones, with the NL stamp on them, belting pills



Those are the ones - had them again a couple of weekends ago and they were superb in club environment (with a bit of speed and taken in 3rds as they are massively strong).

I?ve just got the red/white ones which I?m told are the same ingredients/the successors, so will update once I?ve had the chance to take them - probably mid-Nov).


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Got some crystal off a new friend. It tastes the part, doesn't have much of a smell. But it's clear/transparent rocks/crystals. Had nothing but tan stuff for last 4 years....so hoping for a pleasant surprise. It was more expensive than the brown stuff , which I suppose is a good sign....


----------



## thewhitebuilding

This sounds promising though


----------



## afctu

Can't seem to get fuck all in the west mids. Looks like ill have to set up on the DN!


----------



## psy997

afctu said:


> Can't seem to get fuck all in the west mids. Looks like ill have to set up on the DN!



DNMs are filled with shit product, do your research.


----------



## Tranced

This is the stuff that I've gotten these past few years. You can't quite tell but it comes as crystals, as demonstrated by the next photos; sometimes they come in entire chunks, but this is just the more crushed up remnants, it seems. It's white, but sometimes the translucency of the crystals makes it seem slightly grey.










No idea if this is considered good stuff by BL, but it certainly seems like pinging MDMA every time I, or anybody else I know, has ever tried it. I never really get the euphoria/no euphoria thing, I just get smashed and 130mg of this stuff gets me there every time.

I also saw some stuff recently which was slightly yellow/white small crystals/verging on powder. It had been tightly vacuum packed, which might explain consistency. My friends seemed to think it was potentially "less euphoric", but I do wonder if that's because it looked bad. It looked more like amphetamine powder. Wedinos tested as pure MDMA though.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Does it break /crush easily, or with effort? And is there a smell to it?


----------



## Tranced

thewhitebuilding said:


> Does it break /crush easily, or with effort? And is there a smell to it?



I wouldn't say it breaks/crushes easily as such, but you can see it does break/crush relatively easily given the amount of broken/crushed crystals.

I honestly never ever smell my MDMA, so I'm unsure if it smells... presumably it does though. Next time I get it out I'll give it a whiff, although IIRC it does smell of aniseed, as has all the MDMA I've ever came across.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Will post a pic later of what we found in SE


----------



## thewhitebuilding

PlayHard said:


> got hold of some more "glass" like md last night, im going to send a old "clear" crystal and a peice of newer crystal aqquired last night off to be tested. weighed 100mg up last night and sampled the new crystal. - very intense come up followed by wave after wave of upliftance & euphoria - Im normally out in a club or such when i drop md and with friends etc, however was by myself last night. the effects lasted around 4 hours, smoked a few bongs of hash and flower mixed together and fell asleep no problem. woke up today feeling fresh and happy in myself - overall this new batch ive aqquired seem's to be on par if not better than the clear glass? photos to follow.



So this is what we have found locally. Apparently from Amsterdam. It's pricier than usual 25 a g average stuff around here. 






Look anything like what you guys have had success with? Rocks are clear/transparent once wiped, but look when crushed ofc. Tbh it crushed a little easier than what we used to get. And looks less like tranced pic above than what we used to get.


----------



## afctu

thewhitebuilding said:


> So this is what we have found locally. Apparently from Amsterdam. It's pricier than usual 25 a g average stuff around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look anything like what you guys have had success with? Rocks are clear/transparent once wiped, but look when crushed ofc. Tbh it crushed a little easier than what we used to get. And looks less like tranced pic above than what we used to get.



So I've finally found an MD source...  And the pic i have been sent looks very similar to the above. Off white/translucent, kind of glassy. Looks lovely. And as above - more than 25 a g (can we post prices?) I'll report back with the results.

Also getting Green Heinekens. I'm told there 160mg. Anyone tried them? Hoping its good quality MD inside!


----------



## Tranced

thewhitebuilding said:


> So this is what we have found locally. Apparently from Amsterdam. It's pricier than usual 25 a g average stuff around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look anything like what you guys have had success with? Rocks are clear/transparent once wiped, but look when crushed ofc. Tbh it crushed a little easier than what we used to get. And looks less like tranced pic above than what we used to get.



This honestly doesn't look what I have. Yours is more glassy/translucent.



afctu said:


> So I've finally found an MD source...  And the pic i have been sent looks very similar to the above. Off white/translucent, kind of glassy. Looks lovely. And as above - more than 25 a g (can we post prices?) I'll report back with the results.
> 
> Also getting Green Heinekens. I'm told there 160mg. Anyone tried them? Hoping its good quality MD inside!



Yeah you can post prices, just not bulk.


----------



## afctu

Tranced said:


> This honestly doesn't look what I have. Yours is more glassy/translucent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you can post prices, just not bulk.



In that case, it was 35 a g.

(Mandy down the hatch with an eyeballed 150mg, will report back later  )


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

afctu said:


> In that case, it was 35 a g.
> 
> (Mandy down the hatch with an eyeballed 150mg, will report back later  )



Ooh yes! Deffo report back later - preferably while you're going up, that's always a good laff...


----------



## afctu

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ooh yes! Deffo report back later - preferably while you're going up, that's always a good laff...



I would but the words are alrady becoming hard to type


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

afctu said:


> I would but the words are alrady becoming hard to type



20 minutes in? Sounds very promising


----------



## afctu

afctu said:


> I would but the words are alrady becoming hard to type



Dropped at 19:20


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

afctu said:


> Dropped at 19:20



Haha, must be hitting you like a train by now then. Enjoy...


----------



## Tranced

afctu said:


> I would but the words are alrady becoming hard to type



I think we both just want to see you type a load of mashed up nonsense. Got to love MD.


----------



## afctu

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Haha, must be hitting you like a train by now then. Enjoy...



Yep!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Heheh, gotta love a good contact high... 

I've just met a new guy who reckons he's got 'glass' at 20 quid a g. Sounds a little cheap, but it's gotta be worth a go...


----------



## JohnnyVodka

What do you reckon the minimum price for legit MD is these days (if you're just buying a gram or two)?  Have heard of some ridiculously cheap stuff recently, but the price makes me think it's bunk...


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Have paid ?20 approx (cheaper if buying more) over the last 5 years now. All the same average stuff. Tan/ginger crystals, a little stimulantion when dosed low, or monged out if too high....no real middle ground. Little euphoria, just gets you"fucked"/happy. 

Recently got this glass stuff above. That would have been ?40 a g . So I'm hoping you get what you pay for....


----------



## JohnnyVodka

The Dutch pills seem to be super cheap nowadays - and they're legit (leaving aside any discussion of mongyness).


----------



## Small_town_casual

Had some technogyms over the weekend, the new press from the Q-dance crew, nice pills but I’d say the iPhone Xs were better


----------



## apocalypse_when

Makes you wonder just to what extent the perceived differences in pills/crystal is psychosomatic. Especially given the fact that some swear that one form of generic pharmaceutical medicine is better or worse than another even though they can be shown to be indistinguishable from a chemical standpoint.


----------



## psy997

apocalypse_when said:


> Makes you wonder just to what extent the perceived differences in pills/crystal is psychosomatic. Especially given the fact that some swear that one form of generic pharmaceutical medicine is better or worse than another even though they can be shown to be indistinguishable from a chemical standpoint.



At least with MDMA, it's pretty much proven this is not the case. Check the What is Wrong with MDMA Today thread here.


----------



## apocalypse_when

psy997 said:


> At least with MDMA, it's pretty much proven this is not the case. Check the What is Wrong with MDMA Today thread here.



Not really. I mean im aware of the (endless) debate over different synths of MDMA being perceived differently but this in itself sets itself up for perceived differences in effect that arent there. Quite often there may be 2 different presses of pills that were made exactly the same by the same synth that people perceive as different just due to how they look due to being conditioned to think that every different press is somehow a different drug. I know differences do exist but the point I'm making is that the power of the mind is strong (as per previous example of pharma generics)


----------



## Treacle

It's not a perceived difference when you give someone a pill, without mentioning this 'difference', and they fall asleep, or you're walking around a club full of people who have had 'MDMA' and they're walking around like zombies, because they're half conscious. If you want to think there's no difference, that's perfectly fine, but I've been doing MDMA for half of my life, now, and the difference is as clear as night and day. Why are pills now 200mg+, if there's no difference? Why do 80mg pills no longer exist, when a couple used to be enough for a night? Why can people take three or four of these 'super pills' and be in bed by 4am? You track down some Mitsis from the late '90s, or early 2000s, and try the same. Stop talking fucking shite, mate.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Treacle said:


> It's not a perceived difference when you give someone a pill, without mentioning this 'difference', and they fall asleep, or you're walking around a club full of people who have had 'MDMA' and they're walking around like zombies, because they're half conscious. If you want to think there's no difference, that's perfectly fine, but I've been doing MDMA for half of my life, now, and the difference is as clear as night and day. Why are pills now 200mg+, if there's no difference? Why do 80mg pills no longer exist, when a couple used to be enough for a night? Why can people take three or four of these 'super pills' and be in bed by 4am? You track down some Mitsis from the late '90s, or early 2000s, and try the same. Stop talking fucking shite, mate.



Definitely have to agree with you there Treacle . 15 + years Ive been doing mdma and most of todays stuff is shocking. I keep trying to these kids that you don?t need or shouldn?t need 250+mg of mdma in one dose . Can remember the days of getting 10 bombs of a g of crystal and that would last 3 people all night and a very messy night at that. The old blue and pink stations aswell they were lovely. 

How are you any way man? 

Dusting my old raving shoes this Saturday  got some Canadian supposed to be ?saffrole? stuff to have , looks and smells lovely tests a nice deep purple on the Marquis aswell


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

There is a reason that ecstasy is called ecstasy, and IMO much of the modern stuff is not worthy of the name. It still gets you fucked up, but it's not the ecstatic experience that it should be.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Treacle said:


> Why are pills now 200mg+, if there's no difference



You are meant to take those in halves though.  Less is more...  I've been doing pills/md for 16 years and I would never do a whole pill now all in one go.  I don't think you should be so dismissive of effects (whatever they are) either.  I've got up to my 4th half pill and felt really anxious, heart racing.  I wouldn't recommend people just up the dose.

Granted, I never get back to how I did at the start, but it can still feel pretty damn good.  So many factors, though, apart from the actual MD/pill: what other drugs (inc. alcohol) you've had, who you're with, music, place, etc.  Last time I felt really awesome was 3 years ago on my hotel balcony in Ibiza with a couple of new friends.   That was pretty magical and it wasn't like I'd had loads.  I think I had the same stuff on other nights and the buzz wasn't replicated.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Treacle said:


> It's not a perceived difference when you give someone a pill, without mentioning this 'difference', and they fall asleep, or you're walking around a club full of people who have had 'MDMA' and they're walking around like zombies, because they're half conscious. If you want to think there's no difference, that's perfectly fine, but I've been doing MDMA for half of my life, now, and the difference is as clear as night and day. Why are pills now 200mg+, if there's no difference? Why do 80mg pills no longer exist, when a couple used to be enough for a night? Why can people take three or four of these 'super pills' and be in bed by 4am? You track down some Mitsis from the late '90s, or early 2000s, and try the same. Stop talking fucking shite, mate.



Here here - couldn?t have said it better myself ?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Definitely have to agree with you there Treacle . 15 + years Ive been doing mdma and most of todays stuff is shocking. I keep trying to these kids that you don?t need or shouldn?t need 250+mg of mdma in one dose . Can remember the days of getting 10 bombs of a g of crystal and that would last 3 people all night and a very messy night at that. The old blue and pink stations aswell they were lovely.
> 
> How are you any way man?
> 
> Dusting my old raving shoes this Saturday  got some Canadian supposed to be ?saffrole? stuff to have , looks and smells lovely tests a nice deep purple on the Marquis aswell



You doing ravers reunited on 24th pal?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Yeah its not the same anymore i agree, i do still enjoy it from time to time though and have a blast when on it. Gonna have a sample line of a bit i got in today for a rave in a couple weeks. Closest ive got to the old feeling was when i managed to get some mda off the onions and mixed that with some md, was really good stuff that.


----------



## MiniNapalm

thewhitebuilding said:


> So this is what we have found locally. Apparently from Amsterdam. It's pricier than usual 25 a g average stuff around here.



TWB - have you tried the translucent/clear stuff yet and if so, what was it like?

Cannot find anything at all (either in London or the DW) that looks anything like this ?


----------



## Angiesez14

I haven't had ex in forever. Hard to get in my area. That's my favorite though.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Unfortunately the stuff we had was the usual. Good night, certainly got "high". Little love or euphoria. Not too mongy I guess was another plus. And didn't need much.  3 125 bombs.

Still, the search continues


----------



## Mentes

JohnnyVodka said:


> What do you reckon the minimum price for legit MD is these days (if you're just buying a gram or two)?  Have heard of some ridiculously cheap stuff recently, but the price makes me think it's bunk...



Its back to ?10 a g in Kent for decent stuff... Decent being the stuff that nobody can agree if it's like the old stuff but everyone is fucked on stuff.

Big chunky crystal stuffs.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Got a couple of technogyms,   supposed to save them for a rave next saturday, but might just try one at weekend see see how they are


----------



## steewith2ees

PartTimeRaver said:


> technogyms



erm, possible contender for the best pill name of 2018. 

If you only have access to the couple and are confident about the source (in that you know they will be half decent beans at the least) I would save them for the dance but thats just me. I have tested one of pills prior to big weekends before so you are more than justified to do so yourself but with just one week, save the yips and your head strength - you may have better night for giving it a rest this week. But again its just what I would do if I still had the means and will to start going out properly, even just a bit.

Where are you off to next Saturday, if you don't mind me asking (seriously, you don't have to at all as its perfectly reasonable to want to keep your personal agenda off a public board -.I am just genuinely interested as fuck in these things.)?

 I havn't been out in 2 years (the longest ever break) and havn't taken an E in over 1 years (another record achieved without any effort) but still crave it when my mood isn't too low. I just need to get more active, give the junky drugs a wide berth for a while at least and if I can maintain for a month or so I would have to get back in the mix a bit to locate some pills and amphetamines. I would be good to go after that I don't mind going out on my own any more I'm just happy to find good music where I can and make the most of it.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

I dont mind saying where im going mate, its a hardcore classics night at ravers reunited at the emporium in coalville. And in regards to the technogyms, currently coming up 1 right now, i know what u mean tho about saving it for the rave, but knowing they were there i just cant help myself sometimes, but ive still got 1 more and will take a couple of caps of mandy aswell so i'll have plenty


----------



## steewith2ees

Quality - I used to go to Passion and Storm a fair bit so love the Emporium.


----------



## apocalypse_when

How much do you pay for a pill these days (for singles, not in bulk). The last pill I had was a Mitsubishi on New Years Eve 1999 (old cunt, I know lol ). My then girlfriend bought them but IIRC they went for around the 5-6 quid per pill where In live (North) for singles, but I do remember some chances selling them for as much as 8 quid each if you were in a small club where no one else had any pills at all and the seller had s monopoly in which he could charge whatever he wanted, These were he days when pay-as-you-go mobiles and the internet had just really started become widespread, but still drug dealing in small pubs and clubs was very different than it is now.

Sorry for my off tangent ramblings lol..

tl:dr??

_*So yeah, pills today, how much for 1?*_


----------



## benson7

I did Storm back in the day.

Took around 80 mg of MDA yesterday, really didn't enjoy it, too psychedelic at that dose and I have a stonking headache today.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

apocalypse_when said:


> How much do you pay for a pill these days (for singles, not in bulk). The last pill I had was a Mitsubishi on New Years Eve 1999 (old cunt, I know lol ). My then girlfriend bought them but IIRC they went for around the 5-6 quid per pill where In live (North) for singles, but I do remember some chances selling them for as much as 8 quid each if you were in a small club where no one else had any pills at all and the seller had s monopoly in which he could charge whatever he wanted, These were he days when pay-as-you-go mobiles and the internet had just really started become widespread, but still drug dealing in small pubs and clubs was very different than it is now.
> 
> Sorry for my off tangent ramblings lol..
> 
> tl:dr??
> 
> _*So yeah, pills today, how much for 1?*_



Personally speaking I can get them for a tenner each - but they're usually those high dose Dutch mongy fuckers so I don't bother. I prefer to buy crystal so I can weigh my own doses.

I used to get Mitsubishi's for 4 quid a pop...


----------



## apocalypse_when

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Personally speaking I can get them for a tenner each - but they're usually those high dose Dutch mongy fuckers so I don't bother. I prefer to buy crystal so I can weigh my own doses.
> 
> I used to get Mitsubishi's for 4 quid a pop...



Yeah we were getting ripped off. I knew one girl who used to sell them for 8 quid exclusively (talking about Mitsubs here in qround '98-'99?). Thing was, when you were in a small club at 1:30 a.m. and planning on going partying afterwards and literally nobody else had anything at all then you are the paid it or you went without fucking capitalism for you eh? hahaha


----------



## LoginNotSecure

apocalypse_when said:


> Yeah we were getting ripped off. I knew one girl who used to sell them for 8 quid exclusively (talking about Mitsubs here in qround '98-'99?). Thing was, when you were in a small club at 1:30 a.m. and planning on going partying afterwards and literally nobody else had anything at all then you are the paid it or you went without fucking capitalism for you eh? hahaha



I always found that if I did that, I'd get to the afterparty/squat, and some cunt would be knocking them out dirt cheap, and you're sat there munching your ten pound pill which could have got you three. Not that I'm still bitter about that..


----------



## swedger77

Not a word of a lie but around 1999 2000/2001 in the mitsu era I was getting 5 for ?10

The guys buying in quantity were getting them for 50p each!

Now if its buying at a festival or club it usually a ?10.


----------



## swedger77

I was at a house party the other week and a few folk were popping whole 260/280mg pills. 

Some folk were destroyed, some more sensible folk who took halves were still fairly mashed.

My pal who is on SSRIs got virtually nothing at all off it. When  saw here take a whole one i was concerned but she literally felt nothing.

I was pleasantly high off 150mg of 6-APB........so fucking good.


----------



## Limey

Tried a blue fortnite last night with CP on the back. Very strong, major eye wiggles at first, and I threw up (which I don?t usually do) however that didn?t bother me so much because I was feeling so euphoric. 
Nice tingly rushes all over, gurns galore - comedown wasn?t as bad as a hangover and I could function. 
Definitely as good if not better than anything I did in the 90s. 
Tested recently as mdma too on ecstasydata.org


----------



## wackerle

When i first started buying pills, around 05 i think, I always thought they were a bit too cheap if that makes sense. Quality was great, used to get them for ?2 a pop if buying a few. Was excellent bang for your buck, triangle malcom x pills one of my favourites.    

Whatever happened to all the hype around Manchester pills? Only ever got to try the rainbow drops (many thanks modern technology) and certainly pretty good compared to most stuff since the drought.


----------



## benson7

What were the later Manchester crew presses? I got the Mini Coopers and Teddy Bears and they were both pretty poor.

Also did anyone try the iPhone presses from around 6 months ago? Am I right in thinking they were highly rated?


----------



## Limey

benson7 said:


> What were the later Manchester crew presses? I got the Mini Coopers and Teddy Bears and they were both pretty poor.
> 
> Also did anyone try the iPhone presses from around 6 months ago? Am I right in thinking they were highly rated?



I tried the rainbow drops. Many people rated them, they weren?t bad, just a bit weak. Supposedly 200mg, but probably about 50mg in reality, because I had to double drop them to get a decent buzz.


----------



## G_Chem

Limey, are you one of the guys that's been upset with MDXX quality over the past years since the drought? Feel like I remember seeing your name amongst those conversations.

You feel like things are starting to change for the better again?

-GC


----------



## Limey

GC 
There are still dodgy pills going around, cut with meth (some people like that, but not I) but I would say for the most part pills have been of good quality mdma. I have no idea about crystal/powder, about 5 years ago most ?Molly? here was methylone (bk-mdma)


----------



## wackerle

The rainbow drops i had were the first batch im reasonably sure. For tiny pills i thought they packed a punch, although these days im a once or twice a year guy so no tolerance as such. I feel they were way better than anything else I have had post drought, crystal or pills. Im not sure what subsequent Manchester presses were, i used to find out by lurking on here! That's why I was curious, not seen mention of Manchester stuff in this thread for ages, are they still about?


----------



## wackerle

benson7 said:


> What were the later Manchester crew presses? I got the Mini Coopers and Teddy Bears and they were both pretty poor.
> 
> Also did anyone try the iPhone presses from around 6 months ago? Am I right in thinking they were highly rated?



Mini coopers and teddy bears ring a bell. Never tried them but seem to remember them mentioned on here as being UK produced stuff.


----------



## gymstud

Brings back memories reading this 90 was my pill days


----------



## apocalypse_when

gymstud said:


> Brings back memories reading this 90 was my pill days



Me too. Although I only had them a handful of times. You never forget that feeling of your very first one where you don't know what to expect and it hits and you're like FUCKING HELL!!!! Especially if it was a quality pill like one if the original Mitsubishis... They were only supposedly 135mg MDMA (nothing compared to these super pills today) but my god did they work.


----------



## gymstud

Since they died out I've did all usual legal high stims and mdma a few times but yeah old Mitsubishis were dam good


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

gymstud said:


> Since they died out I've did all usual legal high stims and mdma a few times but yeah old Mitsubishis were dam good



Yeh, Mitsubishis are the yardstick by which I judge all MDMA. Other ones that stick out in my mind are the original doves, pink calis and some salmon coloured crystal from a few months ago.


----------



## apocalypse_when

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, Mitsubishis are the yardstick by which I judge all MDMA. Other ones that stick out in my mind are the original doves, pink calis and some salmon coloured crystal from a few months ago.



I know this has been asked before but do you think the fact the Mitsubishis were twice as good while being half as strong as today's pills is just down to synth? Or just us remembering them as being better or what?

It can't just be synth cos plenty of today's pills supposedly still use the safrole synth and not the P2P.one (Im not a chemist so apologies if I'm wrong...but I read this thread and I think that's correct).


----------



## psy997

apocalypse_when said:


> I know this has been asked before but do you think the fact the Mitsubishis were twice as good while being half as strong as today's pills is just down to synth? Or just us remembering them as being better or what?
> 
> It can't just be synth cos plenty of today's pills supposedly still use the safrole synth and not the P2P.one (Im not a chemist so apologies if I'm wrong...but I read this thread and I think that's correct).



Check the What is Wrong With MDMA Today? thread. Synth.


----------



## Tranced

Literally never ever noticed a difference in about fifteen years worth of MDMA batches. Important points:

*I weigh my MDMA to 135mg doses, and always did
*I never lost the magic


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

apocalypse_when said:


> I know this has been asked before but do you think the fact the Mitsubishis were twice as good while being half as strong as today's pills is just down to synth? Or just us remembering them as being better or what?
> 
> It can't just be synth cos plenty of today's pills supposedly still use the safrole synth and not the P2P.one (Im not a chemist so apologies if I'm wrong...but I read this thread and I think that's correct).



Deffo synth. The reason modern (Dutch) pills are so highly dosed is to try and make up on quantity what they're lacking in quality. Sure, they get you smashed, but they don't get you 'there'. Its very easy to convince yourself that you're not getting off properly because you're somehow 'damaged' - until you finally get some good shit again...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

apocalypse_when said:


> I know this has been asked before but do you think the fact the Mitsubishis were twice as good while being half as strong as today's pills is just down to synth? Or just us remembering them as being better or what?
> 
> It can't just be synth cos plenty of today's pills supposedly still use the safrole synth and not the P2P.one (Im not a chemist so apologies if I'm wrong...but I read this thread and I think that's correct).



Deffo synth. The reason modern (Dutch) pills are so highly dosed is to try and make up in quantity what they're lacking in quality. Sure, they get you smashed, but they don't get you 'there'. Its very easy to convince yourself that you're not getting off properly because you're somehow 'damaged' - until you finally get some good shit again...


----------



## apocalypse_when

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Deffo synth. The reason modern (Dutch) pills are so highly dosed is to try and make up in quantity what they're lacking in quality. Sure, they get you smashed, but they don't get you 'there'. Its very easy to convince yourself that you're not getting off properly because you're somehow 'damaged' - until you finally get some good shit again...



That's a great point mate...

Maybe not so great that you needed to post it twice, but a great point none the less


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

apocalypse_when said:


> That's a great point mate...
> 
> Maybe not so great that you needed to post it twice, but a great point none the less



Eh, if a point's worth making...


----------



## G_Chem

Yea pretty much from the beginnings of the Doves until the last "good" Mistubishis, the common synthesis used was the Leuckart to reduce the ketone to MDMA/MDA.  In fact the Marquis used to react differently then too (just as it changed again around 2010) by going a dark inky blue/black.  (This caused much confusion when the MDMA suddenly changed and only reacted Purple/black.)  Eventually this method was pushed aside for higher yielding/cleaner reactions.  What people didn't realize was that the impurities were actually active too and not only that but they gave the MDMA of the 90's something unique.

There's a research paper to show that of twelve impurities from common synths used, two of them (from Leuckart) were fairly active.  Other active impurities included DMMDA and n-formyl-MDMA.

Different synthesis routes definitely effect the experience (and even minor changes of the same route can fuck things up), but of course there's still good product out there it just seems to not be as common for some these days.  I still roll crazy good tho 

-GC


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Anyone know anything about orange rolex pills?  Found one on a pub toilet floor last night, so stuck it in my sock and took it home to ID it. Don't worry - no temptation to neck it.  Can't find anything about it online.  I'm thinking I might post it to wendinos...


----------



## deeCee

I haven't been around these parts in a long time. But a question. If someone hasn't done MDMA crystals in like 10 years, what would be sensible dose for someone who roughly weighs 110kg. Someone asked me and I honestly couldn't answer or remember.


----------



## apocalypse_when

deeCee said:


> I haven't been around these parts in a long time. But a question. If someone hasn't done MDMA crystals in like 10 years, what would be sensible dose for someone who roughly weighs 110kg. Someone asked me and I honestly couldn't answer or remember.



I think between about 110 to 140mg seems a sensible amount and is in line with what pills used to contain before these insane strength ones today..

Assuming you get decent quality MDMA


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

apocalypse_when said:


> I think between about 110 to 140mg seems a sensible amount and is in line with what pills used to contain before these insane strength ones today..
> 
> Assuming you get decent quality MDMA



Yeh, sounds like a decent ballpark figure to me. I only weigh about 83kg, but usually start off at 150mg. But as you say, it's the quality rather than the dose that makes all the difference.


----------



## apocalypse_when

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, sounds like a decent ballpark figure to me. I only weigh about 83kg, but usually start off at 150mg. But as you say, it's the quality rather than the dose that makes all the difference.



83kg? What is a "kg"?

Sorry, I don't understand these communist units of measurement that you speak of


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

apocalypse_when said:


> 83kg? What is a "kg"?
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand these communist units of measurement that you speak of



Fucked if I know pal, I had to do a Google conversion from stones - purely for consistency with deecee's question...

It's weird how in the UK, we're kind of metric, but not quite. I still measure long distances in miles, but use cm and mm for small lengths. Similarly, I only understand stones for bodyweight, but quite happily use Kg, g and mg for anything else.

As for speed, I either measure that in miles per hour, or mg per nostril...


----------



## apocalypse_when

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Fucked if I know pal, I had to do a Google conversion from stones - purely for consistency with deecee's question...



The wierd thing is that the yanks who talk exclusively in pounds don't even know what the fuck a "stone" even is.

I've never understood though how the septics can possibly think saying something measures fifteen thousands of an inch of something similar can be easier than measuring in milimeters...especially when you have to add lengths of measurement together of divide or whatever...

Even things like a 5.56mm bullet they call a ".203" or a 7.62 a ".308"

How can changing something to "three hundred and eight housands of an inch" simplify anything?

It gets even more fucking crazy when they do precision shooting over there are they start converting milliradians into "minutes of angle" and stuff... That stuff is complicated enough as it is...


----------



## Liverlee

Which one would you guys/gals go for between technogym and pink redbulls or alternatively which is the best pill out there at the mo? 

I have had the redbulls before and had and had a decent enough buzz but it made me vomit the first couple of times and also it lasted about three hours.


----------



## PlayHard

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Deffo synth. The reason modern (Dutch) pills are so highly dosed is to try and make up on quantity what they're lacking in quality. Sure, they get you smashed, but they don't get you 'there'. Its very easy to convince yourself that you're not getting off properly because you're somehow 'damaged' - until you finally get some good shit again...



^^ this. couldnt of put it ny better myself


----------



## JohnnyVodka

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Deffo synth. The reason modern (Dutch) pills are so highly dosed is to try and make up in quantity what they're lacking in quality. Sure, they get you smashed, but they don't get you 'there'. Its very easy to convince yourself that you're not getting off properly because you're somehow 'damaged' - until you finally get some good shit again...




No, the reason they are so highly (and irresponsibly) dosed is the drug war, where sometimes your sentence (if caught) depends on how many pills you have.  So makes sense to have less pills but stronger pills.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

JohnnyVodka said:


> No, the reason they are so highly (and irresponsibly) dosed is the drug war, where sometimes your sentence (if caught) depends on how many pills you have.  So makes sense to have less pills but stronger pills.



I don't buy that at all. When you're knocking out 1000s of pills, it becomes irrelevant.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I don't buy that at all. When you're knocking out 1000s of pills, it becomes irrelevant.



You'd have to be fucking nuts to neck a full one of those pills - certainly the potential to kill someone (I think?).  Half at a time is plenty and IME gives a very nice buzz.  Perhaps less is more...


----------



## psy997

JohnnyVodka said:


> You'd have to be fucking nuts to neck a full one of those pills - certainly the potential to kill someone (I think?).  Half at a time is plenty and IME gives a very nice buzz.  Perhaps less is more...



Doesn't change the fact that the super dosed pills are shit mdma.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

JohnnyVodka said:


> You'd have to be fucking nuts to neck a full one of those pills - certainly the potential to kill someone (I think?).  Half at a time is plenty and IME gives a very nice buzz.  Perhaps less is more...



Well that kind of proves my point. If the producers of these pills are not bothered about knocking out potentially lethal doses, do you really think a slightly higher sentence for a few thousand more will make any difference? No. They've found a synth which is quicker, easier and cheaper, but they know provides a substandard product. They can afford to whack a huge dose in, then market them as 'superstrength pills'. If this stuff was on a par with 80s/90s product there's no way they'd put double the dose in when they could make twice as much money from standard 120mg dosed pills. It just doesn't make economic sense.

The only reason they get away with this is because there's a whole new generation of customers that don't know what good pills are...


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Whatever.    I guess the number of pills is more important at casual dealer level.  You could claim 10 are for personal use, but could make twice the money from them, not that pills are expensive these days...

The buzz ain't the same as when I started taking pills (could be all sorts of reasons for that), but take a decent break and half of one of these pills is a very nice buzz IMO.  So do we think a better grade of md is still being produced anywhere?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

JohnnyVodka said:


> Whatever.    I guess the number of pills is more important at casual dealer level.  You could claim 10 are for personal use, but could make twice the money from them, not that pills are expensive these days...
> 
> The buzz ain't the same as when I started taking pills (could be all sorts of reasons for that), but take a decent break and half of one of these pills is a very nice buzz IMO.  So do we think a better grade of md is still being produced anywhere?



As if the major producers give a shit about casual dealers getting a longer sentence for a few more pills.

And yes, the good stuff does still crop up from time to time, it's just no longer the norm (in Europe that is, from what I can gather our Stateside cousins get a lot of domestically produced stuff that is superior to the mass produced Dutch MDMA)


----------



## JohnnyVodka

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> As if the major producers give a shit about casual dealers getting a longer sentence for a few more pills.
> 
> And yes, the good stuff does still crop up from time to time, it's just no longer the norm (in Europe that is, from what I can gather our Stateside cousins get a lot of domestically produced stuff that is superior to the mass produced Dutch MDMA)



The US is the last place I'd go looking for mdma.  Whenever I meet yanks in Ibiza and they try European md, the usual comment is "This is lovely.  I wonder what that shit is we get back home".


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

JohnnyVodka said:


> The US is the last place I'd go looking for mdma.  Whenever I meet yanks in Ibiza and they try European md, the usual comment is "This is lovely.  I wonder what that shit is we get back home".



Well I'll take your word for that mate, I'm only going by what I've read on the MDMA and empathogenic drugs subforum.


----------



## apocalypse_when

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Well I'll take your word for that mate, I'm only going by what I've read on the MDMA and empathogenic drugs subforum.



As far as I'm aware, almost all of the MDMA in the States comes from Canada and is of exceptional quality.

I'm sure they get some shite aswell (as do we) but everything I've ever read seems to suggest that Canadian MDMA is equal to anything prepared in Holland.


----------



## gymstud

TBH honest I didn't know pills were still a thing I thought everyone did mdma crystals


----------



## G_Chem

It's cuz any US folk you run into in Ibiza is some yuppie rich kid type that don't hang with the grungy types (like me lol) in old run down venues and small outdoor events where all the good product is 

Those types are the kind that mommy and daddy bought them a ticket to tomorrowland or some shit last year so now they're a hardcore "raver" (going to a huge event with police fondling you to get in ain't a rave btw) that walks around with nothing but a kandi bra and panties on.  I know sadly when people see the American MDMA and dance culture they think of West Coast/California types cuz those are the rich kids that can travel the world and poorly represent what we actually got going on here.

Those types are also the bottom of the food chain in terms of quality and price for domestic product.  They also take a lot more imported product so their view of MDMA is essentially a watered down version of what you guys get.

With all that said, it just depends on where you live in the US too.  For instance where I grew up is a major hub for both MDXX and Ketamine for the rest of the country in combination with a larger than normal local production scene.  You go down to the SouthEast part of the country and the market (last I checked) is garbage, at one point it was nothing but methylone and other related RC's.  The big dealers who move blow saw the market for "molly" growing so got ties with China to send kilos of the garbage RC's.

It's just a big place here..

-GC


----------



## MiniNapalm

G_Chem said:


> Yea pretty much from the beginnings of the Doves until the last "good" Mistubishis, the common synthesis used was the Leuckart to reduce the ketone to MDMA/MDA.  In fact the Marquis used to react differently then too (just as it changed again around 2010) by going a dark inky blue/black.  (This caused much confusion when the MDMA suddenly changed and only reacted Purple/black.)  Eventually this method was pushed aside for higher yielding/cleaner reactions.  What people didn't realize was that the impurities were actually active too and not only that but they gave the MDMA of the 90's something unique.
> 
> There's a research paper to show that of twelve impurities from common synths used, two of them (from Leuckart) were fairly active.  Other active impurities included DMMDA and n-formyl-MDMA.
> 
> Different synthesis routes definitely effect the experience (and even minor changes of the same route can fuck things up), but of course there's still good product out there it just seems to not be as common for some these days.  I still roll crazy good tho
> 
> -GC


Imho you?ve hit the nail on the head mate. Have done loads of research - both taking and online - and this for me is the indesputable truth.


----------



## gymstud

We need Heisenberg


----------



## apocalypse_when

gymstud said:


> We need Heisenberg



You called?


----------



## JohnnyVodka

G_Chem said:


> It's cuz any US folk you run into in Ibiza is some yuppie rich kid type



Not at all.  I've met various people from the US over the years, and most of the people I 'hang' with are within a decade of me age-wise (I'm 43), so hardly kids.  Aye, some have just been into commercial shit but some more underground.  I did actually meet a guy who brought some md in his suitcase to Ibiza, thinking he might not get good stuff there.  I've always been satisfied with gear in Ibiza; it has a lot more to do with set & setting than product IME.  I got the impression most md in the US is actually 'bath salts'?


----------



## apocalypse_when

JohnnyVodka said:


> Not at all.  I've met various people from the US over the years, and most of the people I 'hang' with are within a decade of me age-wise (I'm 43), so hardly kids.  Aye, some have just been into commercial shit but some more underground.  I did actually meet a guy who brought some md in his suitcase to Ibiza, thinking he might not get good stuff there.  I've always been satisfied with gear in Ibiza; it has a lot more to do with set & setting than product IME.  I got the impression most md in the US is actually 'bath salts'?



I've watched several documentaries on Canadian MD being rampant in the States.. I think RCs ("bath salts") are quite common though as you say...But I believe the original "bath salts" were MDPV??? Not sure though.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

apocalypse_when said:


> I've watched several documentaries on Canadian MD being rampant in the States.. I think RCs ("bath salts") are quite common though as you say...But I believe the original "bath salts" were MDPV??? Not sure though.



I get the impression in the US 'bath salts' are random cathinones… so yeah, possibly MDPV, but could also be mephedrone, methylone, etc


----------



## gymstud

I hate the turn bath salts and how they can use it describe any research chemical 

And how many people think it's just random shit mixed together


----------



## apocalypse_when

JohnnyVodka said:


> I get the impression in the US 'bath salts' are random cathinones… so yeah, possibly MDPV, but could also be mephedrone, methylone, etc



I think you're right in that it's used to describe any cathinones, but I believe originally it was MDPV (wasn't it MDPV that kid was on when he bit the homeless guys face off?). Kind of line how meph over here was "plant food" although we didn't start calling other random RCs by that name aswell.


----------



## G_Chem

Well I'm obviously from the US, and I've never bought something that tested bunk in my ~15yrs of rolling.  I am unique and live in an area that is somewhat unique however.  The only time I've ever tried any empathogenic RC's has been on my own terms.  (Bk-MDMA which was meh, and 5-MAPB which I absolutely cherish.)

"Bath salts" actually never really took off in my area cuz they had a bad name before they even got here.  Although maybe it's just who I know that makes me believe that..

Again it's all about where ya live and who you know.  You go down to Florida and ya there's gonna be a lot of RC's sold as "molly."  This may have to do with proximity to Canada, the closer the better.

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Just acquired this very nice looking chunk of crystal (1.9g). It looks the same as the 'proper' MDMA I had off the same guy a few months back. I'll soon see when I chop it down as the last stuff changed from an orange tint to a salmon when crushed.

Here's hoping...


----------



## G_Chem

Ooo can't wait to hear on this stuff!  Knowing you I'm assuming you'll wait a good few months til the time is just right.. 

-GC


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

G_Chem said:


> Ooo can't wait to hear on this stuff!  Knowing you I'm assuming you'll wait a good few months til the time is just right..
> 
> -GC



Heh, normally I'd be straight in there - but due to complications that I'd better not divulge, I've absolutely no idea when I'll get chance to take it.

Bugger!


----------



## gymstud

Everyone gets a life that's gets in way at least you've got it ready


----------



## deeCee

apocalypse_when said:


> I think between about 110 to 140mg seems a sensible amount and is in line with what pills used to contain before these insane strength ones today..
> 
> Assuming you get decent quality MDMA



Ended up closer to 200mg, the person admitted it wasn't the strongest stuff, which was perfectly fine with for the purpose that it was required. They had taken about 160-170 of the same stuff weeks before, and the person was at least 30kg heavier then that person. Worked a treat, they had the good feelings without any need to be sitting down cause it was too much.


----------



## apocalypse_when

deeCee said:


> Ended up closer to 200mg, the person admitted it wasn't the strongest stuff, which was perfectly fine with for the purpose that it was required. They had taken about 160-170 of the same stuff weeks before, and the person was at least 30kg heavier then that person. Worked a treat, they had the good feelings without any need to be sitting down cause it was too much.



That good to hear mate, pleased you enjoyed it!

I was a bit in the conservative side with the doseage I recommended... I was going of how the old Mitsubishis were reported to contain about 130 - 135mg OF MDMA and a full pill used to get us pretty mashed. Of course, that's 130 - 135mg of the actual active ingredient i.e. pure MDMA. While it's better to assume that your crystal is 100% pure and thus error on the side of caution, in reality it's not going to be 100% pure no matter where you get it... assuming around 67% purity, 200mg of your crystal would equal 134mg of active MDMA so what you took sounds about right.

Pleased you had a good time bro..


----------



## gymstud

Did you redose


----------



## PartTimeRaver

2 gram of mandys knickers landed on the door mat this morning so it looks like this weekends quiet weekend is gonna be not so quiet after all


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> 2 gram of mandys knickers landed on the door mat this morning so it looks like this weekends quiet weekend is gonna be not so quiet after all



What does it look like mate? I'm hoping to be partaking myself as her grundies also landed in my stash tin recently, and I can't wait to have a sniff... 



Edit: Ah fuck it. Can't wait till the weekend. 125mg down the hatch. Will report back later...



About 40 minutes in now - starting to kick in nicely. That gorgeous fluttering feeling in your stomach, hot and cold rushes through your veins, eyesight starting to go..  fuck yeh


----------



## PartTimeRaver

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> What does it look like mate? I'm hoping to be partaking myself as her grundies also landed in my stash tin recently, and I can't wait to have a sniff...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ah fuck it. Can't wait till the weekend. 125mg down the hatch. Will report back later...
> 
> 
> 
> About 40 minutes in now - starting to kick in nicely. That gorgeous fluttering feeling in your stomach, hot and cold rushes through your veins, eyesight starting to go..  fuck yeh



haha go on lad 

ive not actually looked at it yet, its still in the mylar it came in and i stashed it in my car. if the wife fucks off to bed early i'll open it and have a look. has the come up started yet? EDIT, just saw you came up. so jealous. cant wait for friday


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> haha go on lad
> 
> ive not actually looked at it yet, its still in the mylar it came in and i stashed it in my car. if the wife fucks off to bed early i'll open it and have a look. has the come up started yet?



Oh yes...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

enjoy


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Verdict on the crystal I took last night:

MEH!

Unfortunately it was the typical non magic stuff. Very nice while coming up, but once the come up is over, that's it. I could have fallen asleep easily 3 hours after ingestion, and that was after having a booster dose at the one hour mark. No significant pupil dilation, and only slight bruxism. All in all, a nice way to spend a few hours but not really an 'experience...'


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Ah really, it sounded so promising on the come up. Hopefully mine is decent stuff, still not had a look at it, will do tonight, i daren't get it out at work and inspect it haha


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> Ah really, it sounded so promising on the come up. Hopefully mine is decent stuff, still not had a look at it, will do tonight, i daren't get it out at work and inspect it haha



Yeh, the come up was nice - as it always is. My beef with most of the modern stuff is that all you get is the come up, then it just fizzles out leaving you feeling unfulfilled. I equate it to coming up on mushrooms, but not actually tripping when you get there - Or even taking off in a rocket but not actually achieving escape velocity so you come crashing down to earth. This is why the compulsion to redose is so strong with this type of stuff - you think that just a little more will get you there. But it never does, because it's substandard. I took a total of 250mg last night, and it was still disappointing. With the good shit I'm completely satisfied on 150mg all night.


Edit: But not being one to give up, I've just dropped another 250mg. Probably a total waste, but I'm bored...



Edit2: Yep, that was a total waste. I fell asleep and woke up four hours later totally straight.


----------



## gymstud

Compulsion to redose is tourcher but you just keep getting higher I liked to sniff it


----------



## PartTimeRaver

i ended up not bothering last weekend due to getting the shits, i have however just come up on some, and am feeling really fuckin nice to be honest with ya, eyes rollin the lot


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> i ended up not bothering last weekend due to getting the shits, i have however just come up on some, and am feeling really fuckin nice to be honest with ya, eyes rollin the lot



Nice one. I'm about 1.5 hours in on 160mg and a 70mg booster myself. Enjoy!


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Feel like I’m missing out on the chemical love.


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Nice one. I'm about 1.5 hours in on 160mg and a 70mg booster myself. Enjoy!



Is it the same one from the weekend? If so, then is it fair to say that it does the trick even if at a minimum standard of acceptability? Again, if so, it sounds like it might be one of those that may come across as more beneficial if one was actually to use it go out dancing or a proper seshy - social type situation...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

steewith2ees said:


> Is it the same one from the weekend? If so, then is it fair to say that it does the trick even if at a minimum standard of acceptability? Again, if so, it sounds like it might be one of those that may come across as more beneficial if one was actually to use it go out dancing or a proper seshy - social type situation...



I dunno mate, I couldn't imagine socialising on this particular stuff - it's proper mongy. Absolutely no useful stimulation at all. The come up is pleasant enough, but it just fizzles out very quickly. Last night for example, I took the first 160mg just before 9pm, then a 70mg booster after an hour. By midnight, I was nodding out. So I had a couple more dabs in an effort to prolong things, but I was away with the fairies by 1:30. No significant pupil dilation, only slight nystagmus and bruxism, no empathy, no energy, no hallucinogenic qualities, no magic. The only usefulness it has is to relieve a bit of boredom for a few hours.


----------



## blondin

Doesn't sound like mdma might it have been an analogue? mdea or some other bollox.

JUst saw this - i took two one night and spent 5 hours in the car listening to talk radio as the rave was just too much to handle.....lol
MDA
The parent compound to which MDMA is related, this drug appeared in the UK in 1992 in the guise of Snowballs, German-commissioned pills made in Latvia. They were dosed at double the standard dose for MDA, and led to many confusing scenes on dancefloors nationwide as users, baffled by the sudden proliferation of ravers in 1950s spectacles, attempted to sit down on wholly imaginary sofas on the dancefloor, or tried to put money into a fag machine that was, in fact, a friend's head.


----------



## Mentes

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> it's proper mongy. Absolutely no useful stimulation at all. The come up is pleasant enough, but it just fizzles out very quickly. .......The only usefulness it has is to relieve a bit of boredom for a few hours.



Out of interest, had you been drinking?

If yes, how much (and are you a regular boozer?)

And do you always mix booze and Mandy? - and have you tried this stuff sober?



Some of the stuff I have that I really enjoyed sober seemed to be totally different after a drink (or 3). Missus had the same complaint.

I know that different people experience these things differently anyway... But I used to often booze with pills without this diminished effect.

I don't do Mandy regularly anymore to test properly myself but I just wondered.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

blondin said:


> Doesn't sound like mdma might it have been an analogue? mdea or some other bollox.



Quite possibly. In fact, I've questioned the authenticity of all the pills and crystal I've had since 2014 - except for one batch a few months ago which was just like the old days.

Over in the MDMA and empathogenic drugs subforum, there's a thread called 'what is wrong with the MDMA available today?' where this issue has been discussed at great length (well worth a read). It's recently been suggested on there that an analogue called MDPH could be responsible, which tests positive as MDMA with all the reagent tests and a lot of lab tests, unless very specific tests are conducted. This could explain why most of the modern rubbish comes back as 'pure MDMA' from the likes of Wedinos, for example. Apparently this stuff is easy to accidentally synthesise by mistake during MDMA manufacture.

Here's an extract from the PIHKAL entry for MDPH:

DOSAGE: 160 - 240 mg. 

DURATION: 3 - 5 h. 

QUALITATIVE COMMENTS: (with 120 mg) The alert was felt in forty minutes and I was pretty much there at an hour and twenty. Quite like MDA, simple, with no lines, no colors, no motion, no fantasy. I am pleasantly stoned. The anorexia is real, as is the impotency. The drop from the 4th to the 6th hour was softened by a modest amount of wine, and this proved to be extremely intoxicating. My speech was slurred, and there was later amnesia for the rather aggressive and uninhibited behavior that occurred. I felt that there was more drug than alcohol contributing to this episode. My dream patterns were disturbingly unreal. 

(with 160 mg) A very quiet development. There was no body load whatsoever. And no visual, and I saw it fading away all too soon. This might be a good promoter, like MDPR. I felt refreshed and relaxed on the following morning. 

(with 200 mg) This has an inordinately foul taste. I felt slightly queasy. There were short daydreams which were quickly forgotten. I see no values that are worth the hints of physical problems, a little eye mismanagement and some clenching of teeth, and a tendency to sweat. I was able to sleep at only five hours into it, but there were a couple of darts. This is not as rewarding (stoning) as MDA, and has none of the magic of MDMA. It was a short-lived plus two. 

This exactly describes the effects I usually experience from the modern stuff - the higher dosage, shorter duration and lack of magic.

BTW, I remember the snowballs being around, but unfortunately never had one...




Mentes said:


> Out of interest, had you been drinking?
> 
> If yes, how much (and are you a regular boozer?)
> 
> And do you always mix booze and Mandy? - and have you tried this stuff sober?
> 
> ome of the stuff I have that I really enjoyed sober seemed to be totally different after a drink (or 3). Missus had the same complaint.
> 
> I know that different people experience these things differently anyway... But I used to often booze with pills without this diminished effect.
> 
> I don't do Mandy regularly anymore to test properly myself but I just wondered.




Yes, I had been drinking - I'm always half pissed when I drop. I don't think I've ever had a straight head when I've taken 'MDMA' ( or whatever the fuck passes for it these days) except for the first few times in the early 90s. From 1995 to around 2004, I was always on smack or methadone and still got the full effects from pills. Then I had a break from pills to concentrate on being a junkie until I got reacquainted with them again in 2014 and everytime I've had pills/crystal since then I've been on booze. So I was wondering myself if it was the booze that was affecting the experience - until I got hold of the good stuff mentioned above which was fuckin bangin! And I was pissed when I took that. So I really do believe it's the quality of most of the stuff being churned out now that's the problem, rather than other factors.


----------



## growit&smokeit

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, the come up was nice - as it always is. My beef with most of the modern stuff is that all you get is the come up, then it just fizzles out leaving you feeling unfulfilled. I equate it to coming up on mushrooms, but not actually tripping when you get there - Or even taking off in a rocket but not actually achieving escape velocity so you come crashing down to earth. This is why the compulsion to redose is so strong with this type of stuff - you think that just a little more will get you there. But it never does, because it's substandard. I took a total of 250mg last night, and it was still disappointing. With the good shit I'm completely satisfied on 150mg all night..



That's a good description of most modern MDMA. Can not be fucked with it anymore, just not worth the next week feeling shitty. 2-CB, Mushrooms or 4 ACO DMT are where it is at for me now.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

growit&smokeit said:


> That's a good description of most modern MDMA. Can not be fucked with it anymore, just not worth the next week feeling shitty. 2-CB, Mushrooms or 4 ACO DMT are where it is at for me now.



Well, having been a fortnight since I last dropped, I decided to try this stuff again last night at a higher initial dose.

20:50 Bombed 180mg

21:20 Starting to feel first rushes. Actually made me feel quite nauseous - not from the intensity, it just made me feel sick - that's a rarity for me.

22:00 Started thinking a redose would be in order, but couldn't be arsed to get off the sofa to sort it out.

23:30 Woke up. Approximately 2.5 hours after dropping I had fallen asleep!! 

So I bombed another 180mg.

00:20 Started feeling the redose coming on.

3:30 Woke up again. Had a ciggie, thought "fuck it", and went back to sleep.


In conclusion, it appears that the more you have of this stuff, the more time you spend sleeping...


Edit: As if to prove a point, I took a dose of 260mg at about 8:00 pm last night. I think I made it to 1.5 hours before I fell asleep. Woke up at 2:00 am and took another 130 mg. Not expecting much at all...


Edit 2: ...and I didn't get much at all. I started to feel it coming on again slightly, then the next thing I knew it was 7am.

Wish I knew what was up with this stuff. The effects are quite pleasant but I haven't managed to stay awake for longer than 3 hours after ingestion. All in all, it's probably the shabbiest excuse for MDMA I've yet encountered.


----------



## Grassman

I?ve been taking Diaz for mdma comedowns for years now and really enjoy it. Never got addicted, just slept like a baby after a rave, then a few days after.
It also helps my mood and and avoid the midweek blues. Love it. 

However, I?ve been struggling to get Diaz now and ended up with Xanax instead. I am pretty sure it?s legit due to the trusted source. My question is this - how different is it? And how much should I take to knock me out after about 400mg MDMA. I used to do 20-30mgs Diaz.

Help!


----------



## apocalypse_when

Grassman said:


> I?ve been taking Diaz for mdma comedowns for years now and really enjoy it. Never got addicted, just slept like a baby after a rave, then a few days after.
> It also helps my mood and and avoid the midweek blues. Love it.
> 
> However, I?ve been struggling to get Diaz now and ended up with Xanax instead. I am pretty sure it?s legit due to the trusted source. My question is this - how different is it? And how much should I take to knock me out after about 400mg MDMA. I used to do 20-30mgs Diaz.
> 
> Help!



10mg of diazepam is equivalent to 0.5mg xanax (source Ashton Manual).

This takes about 10 seconds to search online BTW....No offence but I don't know why people type out a question that takes about 10 times longer than just googling "diazepam xanax equivalency" in the first place..

But anyway, there's your answer.


----------



## Grassman

But how does it vary in effect? More sleepiness? Longer/less longer lasting etc? This is all related to having taken a load of mdma, which is a specific scenario not that well covered on the internet (mdma plus benzo).

I?ve been a decent memeber if this forum for years, mate, so if I want to ask questions here....I will.  Don?t answer if you don?t like it.


----------



## apocalypse_when

Grassman said:


> But how does it vary in effect? More sleepiness? Longer/less longer lasting etc? This is all related to having taken a load of mdma, which is a specific scenario not that well covered on the internet (mdma plus benzo).
> 
> I?ve been a decent memeber if this forum for years, mate, so if I want to ask questions here....I will.  Don?t answer if you don?t like it.



If you've been a member for years (as have I as it happens)  then don't throw your toys out of the pram if you dont like the answer someone's taken their time to write for you...

And of course the other things you ask would be utterly impossible to find on Google too wouldn't they? It's a benzo, it doesn't react with MDMA different to any other in any meaningful way....

Were you dropped on the head as a child per chance?


----------



## Grassman

Were you dropped on the head as a child per chance?

Simply no need for that comment. Maybe you need better mdma and benzos yourself ......


----------



## Grassman

Ok, so I will rephrase the question. 

What?s people?s preferred benzo for an mdma comedown, and to get to sleep after a sesh, and why? I have access to Diaz and Xanax. Have done Diaz a million times, but never Xanax.

I prefer asking here than Googling as I have been using this site for 9 years and generally find you a lot a knowledgeable and trustworthy bunch!

It?s specific to Mdma comedown assistance 

Xx


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Grassman said:


> Ok, so I will rephrase the question.
> 
> What?s people?s preferred benzo for an mdma comedown, and to get to sleep after a sesh, and why? I have access to Diaz and Xanax. Have done Diaz a million times, but never Xanax.
> 
> I prefer asking here than Googling as I have been using this site for 9 years and generally find you a lot a knowledgeable and trustworthy bunch!
> 
> It?s specific to Mdma comedown assistance
> 
> Xx



I can't really answer your question as I've never had alprazolam so I don't know how it compares with diazepam. However, I just wanted to point out that using highly addictive CNS depressants to manage comedowns is dangerous territory. I started using heroin for speed comedowns and the comedown from that took 20 years...


----------



## blondin

All I would  say is valium is  more sedating,  for me anyway


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Grassman said:


> Ok, so I will rephrase the question.
> 
> What?s people?s preferred benzo for an mdma comedown, and to get to sleep after a sesh, and why? I have access to Diaz and Xanax. Have done Diaz a million times, but never Xanax.
> 
> I prefer asking here than Googling as I have been using this site for 9 years and generally find you a lot a knowledgeable and trustworthy bunch!
> 
> It?s specific to Mdma comedown assistance
> 
> Xx



Xanax comes on quicker than Valium but doesn't last as long. It's excellent for stim comedowns.

Looking at your valium dosage I'd say 1.5mg Alprazolam should do the trick. 2mg at the very most. Don't drink alcohol with it, avoid other cns depressants as you would with all benzos.

Be aware of the addictive potential as others have said, no worries at all with occasional use though


----------



## Grassman

Thanks mate


----------



## blondin

Ime xanex doesn't knock you out like blues....but after 3/4 hours I usually wake. If you have valium  why not stick with  them?


----------



## Grassman

They?re running out...


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Two questions. What's the current MD and pill situation?

1) Still the same -ie, will probably get "OK" stuff easily (the mongy good stuff with no rushy euphoria) and REALLY, REALLY lucky to get some proper pre 2010 glorious mdma?

2) MDwith Shrooms?

My first exp on shrooms I enjoyed the most of, but there was a bit of inner tension/introspection i didn't like (similar thing i get with weed...... get a a bit anti-social rather than fun....). Would having some MD(which agrees massively with me....hardly get a comedown) during/after the shroom comeup help keep it euphoric/ less edgy for me?


----------



## growit&smokeit

MD for me does reduce the anxiety from shrooms loads. It does sort of dull the effects a bit though. I can do a lot more shrooms than usual with mdma in the mix.

I usually dose the MD then wait a bit then do the shrooms. I'm trying to not do MD anymore and stick to psychs. If you do them enough you get to a point where you get fairly comfortable with them


----------



## Wubb

Just received a cheeky gram of MDA, I've been long forward to this one since reading PiHKAL, will report back once off my tits


----------



## steewith2ees

Wubb said:


> Just received a cheeky gram of MDA, I've been long forward to this one since reading PiHKAL, will report back once off my tits



Savage. I havn't had any since 2002 and as per usual for me it was only ever by accident as the active ingredient in pills instead of MDMA. They were massive and wafery with no stamp and were locally marketed as, erm, 'Jill Dando's'   as they were so heavy duty, but this was during the time when those of a certain ilk still thought taking flatliners were a good idea...


----------



## Wubb

Jesus Christ, I know I going to hell for this but I couldn't help laughing at the 'Jill Dandos' bit- There's some sick fuckers out there, 

the last time I tried MDA was at a new years rave bash in Brighton, 2008 - one of the best drug experiences I've had


----------



## steewith2ees

Wubb said:


> the last time I tried MDA was at a new years rave bash in Brighton, 2008 - one of the best drug experiences I've had



Its amazing but as I love a good bop I find it a bit heavy at times for dancing so IMO its better for domestic seshes than going out.


----------



## Wubb

Yeah I'd agree with that too, at higher doses the visuals can get in the way especially if your trying to throw some shapes, as I'm older and can no longer dance till 7am this will all be enjoyed at home


----------



## benson7

I have bought MDA off the dark net a few times and it's been nothing like pills back in the day. You think you are coming up but it just fades away and then.....bam! You are tripping like a motherfucker.


----------



## G_Chem

MDA can vary just like MDMA can.  Some batches are very tripping and longer lasting, others are just like a really strong empathogenic experience that lasts right around MDMA in duration (maybe even shorter.)

I too haven?t much enjoyed MDA at shows, I?ve had some times out that were a blast and others where all I wanted to do was go home, snuggle up, and chat shit.  On a few occasions I remember feeling as if the roll would die off anytime I?d go back inside anc try to dance, only to hit full force soon as I?d walk back out.  Add in the confusion that can occur and it?s just messier than its cousin MDMA.

A lot of my best rolls have been with MDA though.  I?ll nevwr forget my first MDA pill, I didn?t trip like my friends but damn was I on top of the world.  Nothing like coming up on proper MDA, like a rocket being blasted to the moon.  Some freak out as it hits for good reason.

-GC


----------



## Safrolette

Wubb said:


> Just received a cheeky gram of MDA, I've been long forward to this one since reading PiHKAL, will report back once off my tits


Feeling very envious of this lucky bitch just now. Enjoy mate, looking forward to your report


----------



## Wubb

Well guys I was very impressed with my first run, you know everyone says MDMA isn't what it use to be, I somehow think that's because theres less MDA in it now, it had all the magic, eye wiggles, my wall paper was shimmering and wiggling  all over the place, empathy was through the roof, stimulation - excessive (just how I like it), I haven't had jaw ache from MDMA in years right I feel like I've been chewing on stones all night, I had to fight the urge to tell everyone in my phone book I love them.

From come up to come down it was roughly 8 hours, I didn't re dose as I didn't feel the need, sleep was impossible but the afterglow makes up for it, feeling nice and stoned now but relatively back to normal - apart from my jaw OUCH!!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Wubb said:


> Well guys I was very impressed with my first run, you know everyone says MDMA isn't what it use to be, I somehow think that's because theres less MDA in it now, it had all the magic, eye wiggles, my wall paper was shimmering and wiggling  all over the place, empathy was through the roof, stimulation - excessive (just how I like it), I haven't had jaw ache from MDMA in years right I feel like I've been chewing on stones all night, I had to fight the urge to tell everyone in my phone book I love them.
> 
> From come up to come down it was roughly 8 hours, I didn't re dose as I didn't feel the need, sleep was impossible but the afterglow makes up for it, feeling nice and stoned now but relatively back to normal - apart from my jaw OUCH!!



That sounds fuckin lush man! Jealous as fuck...


----------



## G_Chem

Haha yup that sounds like MDA alright! Glad to hear it coming around again.

-GC


----------



## blondin

MDMA never had mda in it bitd but WAS made with saffrole


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Isn't MDMA metabolised to MDA? When pills were good, at the end of the night I'd be hallucinating like fuck - e.g. watching something on television then realising it wasn't even turned on.

I miss those times...


----------



## Safrolette

Wubb said:


> Well guys I was very impressed with my first run, you know everyone says MDMA isn't what it use to be, I somehow think that's because theres less MDA in it now, it had all the magic, eye wiggles, my wall paper was shimmering and wiggling  all over the place, empathy was through the roof, stimulation - excessive (just how I like it).


Sounds like you had a ball! Pleased for you and to hear that they are around


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Any reports on Warner Bros pills? My daughter said she had one last night and when I asked her if it was any good she said "yeh, it was alright". Now that to me says it was shit! Good pills are fuckin amazing, end of..!


----------



## Safrolette

I need my life to settle down a bit, and then I'd love to take some nice pills again. It's great to know that there are still some good ones around


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Safrolette said:


> I need my life to settle down a bit, and then I'd love to take some nice pills again. It's great to know that there are still some good ones around



Ive had good MDMA once in the last 10 years. That's a bit shit imo...


----------



## Safrolette

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ive had good MDMA once in the last 10 years. That's a bit shit imo...


 Agree 
Never been keen on MDMA to be honest, too mellow, and slightly mongy 8)
But who knows, maybe the right amount, with the right people, in the right setting and state of mind


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Got a gram come today that is '_Supposedly' _The same md that makes the the famous qdance crew pills (technogyms etc)

Now i got it for a small trance and hard house festival im doing next month, but i must admit im very tempted to sample a small line tonight, ya know, just to make sure its adequate enough for the fest. Been 2 months since last had anything so just a small 120 mg line will do lol


----------



## benson7

Fubar - the quote function is fucked, but yes MDA is naturally converted from MDMA. The confusion you describe is still obtained from today's Dutch beans if you take 3 or 4. I remember even shit beans from back in the day were like this (particularly the Heinekens).

Modern MDA now (and trust me I have taken loads) follows a pattern, you start to come up but it just fades to nothing before SLAM it hits you and you and trip for 4 hours like you are on AMT. MDA now is nothing like how old school beans felt like, even the supposedly MDA ones like the blue Playstations.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

benson7 said:


> Fubar - the quote function is fucked, but yes MDA is naturally converted from MDMA. The confusion you describe is still obtained from today's Dutch beans if you take 3 or 4. I remember even shit beans from back in the day were like this (particularly the Heinekens).
> 
> Modern MDA now (and trust me I have taken loads) follows a pattern, you start to come up but it just fades to nothing before SLAM it hits you and you and trip for 4 hours like you are on AMT. MDA now is nothing like how old school beans felt like, even the supposedly MDA ones like the blue Playstations.




To quote a message, just hit 'reply', this automatically inserts the message you're replying to as a quote. The 'quote' button is used for multiquoting messages - though I'm not sure how this works yet. I'm still getting to grips with this new software and I still can't decide if It's an overall improvement or a bag of shit. I would have preferred it if the old version could have been fixed, but apparently that wasn't possible and it was falling apart rapidly.

I think i preferred the utilitarian look of the old site rather than this fancy stuff though...

But yikes! 3 to 4 of the modern high dosed pills? I've found with the modern stuff the more I take, the quicker I fall asleep!


----------



## ThreePointCircle

This whole mehdma situation is getting depressing. Everything I've had off the dark net seems to be the impostor talked about on the big thread.  Has anyone had any luck? Any tips to finding the real stuff?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

currently peaking my fat little titties off


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Mentes said:


> Last week I mixed up three different batches of recent (past 3 years) MDMA crystal into a single baggie.
> 
> All independent batches were decent but not amazing stuff (I've kept the best stuff separate - these were all around the same effects)
> 
> The mixed bag ended up containing probably just over half a g of each batch - this was divided up into 200mg doses, which I know is way more than oldschool pills, but everyone seemed to be waaaaay more loved up than they had on the different batches when taken in isolation. I did not tell the other people it was a mixed batch or anything, and we all take MDMA regularly together anyway (we've all done the batches independently a few times)
> 
> I was totally muntered, in a good way, not felt as loved up for years too and was proper chatty - and the chatty element is one that I've noticed has been missing more than the lovey side to be honest.
> 
> These were 3 different looking crystals from 2 ends of the country - 1 dark tan from at least 2 years ago, 1 of the lighter tan colour thats been super cheap for ages and a super clean / white-ish batch of powder like crystal.
> 
> Dont know if this really means anything, just sharing



sounds good mate, glad im not the only one still feeling the love


----------



## PartTimeRaver

question for anyone that can answer, im going to a festival in about a month, i have half a g of coke (really good stuff actually) and some mandy, if i was to take the coke from about 11 am until about 3pm, then have a 3 hour break then drop some mandy about 6pm so i can get messy for the better night time sets, will i still feel the MD? i know taking them together is a bad combo but just wondering if the 3 hour break would help. if not i'll just drink in the day then do the mandy later


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> currently peaking my fat little titties off



Nice one! So it was the real deal then?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

was for me mate, really good shit. but then im not too fussy and still enjoy it even if its not like the mandy of old. still get munted and thats what i like


----------



## Liverlee

Just taken a pink red bull about an hour ago, started coming up after 30mins. Not very strong, feeling sickish, gonna take another half in a bit.


----------



## SilentRoller

Been sent 3 pills by a sources mate....The source is trusted but obviously I know nothing of his mate. One of each (pill report links below). Issue is, some of these are old presses - I wonder if I should be concerned.

https://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33911 (green chuppa chup)

https://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34552  (white domino)

https://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32572 (Red Mortal Kombat)

I had the red MKs years ago when they first came out...strong pills but I heard horror stories about PMMA. Any experiences with white dominos/ green chuppa chups? Maybe I’m lucky and he stashed some from the original batch.....

Thoughts welcome. Thinking about having one tomorrow when they arrive.


----------



## G_Chem

Legit dominoes and Chupas still exist from what I see on EData but not sure on the MK.  It does sound like some busted into their old stash.  Last MK was from 2014 on EData.

-GC


----------



## SilentRoller

Right foods have arrived. Anyone ever seen a Mortal Kombat pill minus any breakline on the back?

The pill itself looks exactly how I remember just there isn’t a break line. If I remember rightly, the fakes had no breakline either? They look exactly like the pill on the right.

The others look kosher though. I’ll try a white domino tonight.

https://www.bluelight.org/xf/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2F0ArOvXZ.jpg&hash=375cc4eea34381e2b69b03587f26665a


----------



## blondin

I use to say to my mates that MDMA is a white crystalline substance....it always served me well, but that was 88-92


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Dropped 130mg of some off white fluffy powder MDMA about half an hour ago.

Still waiting for it to break through the burger, Karpackie and vodka I had for tea..


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Lovely...


----------



## G_Chem

^^Hellz ya Fubz glad your enjoying it!  Vodka for tea heh? I like your style.

-GC


----------



## KingOfWessex

G_Chem said:


> ^^Hellz ya Fubz glad your enjoying it!  Vodka for tea heh? I like your style.
> 
> -GC



We should start calling him The ONB...(Old Northern Bastard).......cause there is definitely no father to his style!........The only bloke i know who's blood type is Lager.

A menace.

If he found a kestrel on a nearby farm he wouldn't train it........He'd fuck it !


----------



## Wubb

^^ i second this

Word is born

The ONB


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Suck my sweaty sausage ya shandy suppin southern softshites...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Dropped 200mg of MDMA last night having done 150mg the night before. They turned out to be two totally different experiences. The 150mg dose basically consisted of a calm and sensual body high for 3 hours, then I was fast asleep. But the 200mg dose had me going up like a rocket - I literally couldn't see because there were multiple images of everything and I couldn't focus for shit. I was pinned back on the sofa eyes wiggling like fuck and rushing all over.

 I also ended up in that wonderful delirious state where a totally different reality becomes superimposed upon actual reality. At one point I was aware I had something in my hand and thought it was a bar of chocolate, so I was trying to break a piece off, but couldn't. Then I snapped back to consciousness only to realise it was actually my phone. There were several other instances like this but my memory is really sketchy, all I know is that it was bloody enjoyable. Unfortunately, I was asleep after about 3 hours again. 

I fuckin love coming up hard like that...


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

^^^ we're a similar age, I had to stop doing mdma a good 10 years ago due to comedown-grimness-to-enjoyable-drug-time ratio being far to heavily weighted to the former, week long comedowns, fuck that

wondering if you do anything in particular to help negate the horrors? (don't start with the Northerner rhetoric as to me you 're practically a Southerner, no offense )


----------



## LoginNotSecure

You just have to man up, sack up, and power through it.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ageingpartyfiend said:


> ^^^ we're a similar age, I had to stop doing mdma a good 10 years ago due to comedown-grimness-to-enjoyable-drug-time ratio being far to heavily weighted to the former, week long comedowns, fuck that
> 
> wondering if you do anything in particular to help negate the horrors? (don't start with the Northerner rhetoric as to me you 're practically a Southerner, no offense )



Haha, you callin' me a southern poof? 

But strangely, I've never suffered what I would call a come down from MDMA. All I get is a bit of edginess and fatigue the next day and that's it. I don't take any supplements or shit like that (they cost twice as much as the bloody drugs) and then im fine. This is why I've never understood all this 'long term comedown' stuff that many people on here describe. It's always seemed to me to be a thoroughly pleasant and benign drug. Having said that, I've never gone out raving on it and usually take it at home in a calm environment and just experience the drug without punishing my body by dancing all night in hot sweaty clubs.

I must admit though, when it first became a thing over here, I was scared of it because of all the media hype about Leah Betts and others. But when I finally tried it aged 27, I thought "what's all the fuss about, this stuff is pure beauty?"


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

LoginNotSecure said:


> You just have to man up, sack up, and power through it.



tbh I think I rather be a (relative) Gentleman of Southern UK heritage like FUBAR than to ingest the mdma again, I'm too damn old and fucked from decades of abuse to cope with week-long major depressive comedowns, the very thought of it chills the blood


----------



## Kaden_Nite

After-effects seem to vary considerably from person to person. I'd usually just feel really drained the next day. If the mdma wasn't necessarily the best quality, or I'd been having too much, I'd get somewhat paranoid through the week.

When I was on it several weekends in a row, the weekdays started to outweigh the fun of the weekends. It t took a bit of a break before I started feeling normal again. I can grasp what people mean by long-term comedown. I guess some people are just more susceptible to it.



F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Then I snapped back to consciousness only to realise it was actually my phone



I remember looking over at my mate laying on the couch, completely dazed, running his hand along a cushion, apparently thinking he was petting his cat.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ya northern poof   

I abused amphetamine severely in my late teens early twenties and often suffered horrendous comedowns. Then had a few years of abstinence from stimulants. When I got back in the saddle again, I didn't have them anymore. It's weird, but the older I get, the better I seem to handle things - except weed. I only need a few tokes and I'm flat on my back wasted.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ya northern poof
> 
> I abused amphetamine severely in my late teens early twenties and often suffered horrendous comedowns. Then had a few years of abstinence from stimulants. When I got back in the saddle again, I didn't have them anymore. It's weird, but the older I get, the better I seem to handle things - except weed. I only need a few tokes and I'm flat on my back wasted.



Same kinda amphet timeline as mine than, (although my speed would obviously have been stronger/harder/more masculine than yours as it was sourced a good 100 miles further north   ).

But - opposite reactions to age....ie I cannot cope with stims at all anymore (body and mind say praise be for that, yet I still crave furiously of course) even though I don't remember any harsh comedowns as a youth....I do however have a major cannabis tolerance thesedays

Anyway, I'm glad to see people still enjoying their mdma a good 20 years after I ceased to actually enjoy it!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Well, it's Saturday night, I've got the goods so it would be daft not to. 160mg down...


----------



## Liverlee

I’ve been taking a couple of pills every 2-3 weeks since January. Been fine the next day, always have mad thirst for a load of pints the day after but noticed the last couple of times I get really depressed 2 or 3 days later. Could be because I live in Manchester ?


----------



## G_Chem

Lol or that’s the partying catching up to you..

-GC


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

ageingpartyfiend said:


> tbh I think I rather be a (relative) Gentleman of Southern UK heritage like FUBAR than to ingest the mdma again, I'm too damn old and fucked from decades of abuse to cope with week-long major depressive comedowns, the very thought of it chills the blood



Guess what I did a mere six funkin' days after I posted the above? 

Visiting old mates in Cornwall I ingested 150mg of what my (very experienced and knowledgeable) friend told me was the finest mdma going. I even saw it tested with 3 reagents and it behaved exactly as it should do (actually went very deep purple on the Marquis which had the purists in our little group drooling). Re-dosed with 80 mg after around 90 minutes.

Experience was in absolutely no way comparable with similar doses taken in the drugs (and admittedly in my own in my own) heyday. Came up reasonably promisingly but it phased into a blandish not-quite-there-and-really-quite -dull feeling which was only partially enhanced by the re-dose. Slight music enhancement, slight stimulation, bit buzzy for 3 or 4 hours, lacking empathy. Followed by four whole days of serious depression, shit trade off!

Yeah, never again! And I mean it this time...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Guess what I did a mere six funkin' days after I posted the above?
> 
> Visiting old mates in Cornwall I ingested 150mg of what my (very experienced and knowledgeable) friend told me was the finest mdma going. I even saw it tested with 3 reagents and it behaved exactly as it should do (actually went very deep purple on the Marquis which had the purists in our little group drooling). Re-dosed with 80 mg after around 90 minutes.
> 
> Experience was in absolutely no way comparable with similar doses taken in the drugs (and admittedly in my own in my own) heyday. Came up reasonably promisingly but it phased into a blandish not-quite-there-and-really-quite -dull feeling which was only partially enhanced by the re-dose. Slight music enhancement, slight stimulation, bit buzzy for 3 or 4 hours, lacking empathy. Followed by four whole days of serious depression, shit trade off!
> 
> Yeah, never again! And I mean it this time...



Welcome to the 'MehDMA' club my friend. The come up is still great, and depending on dose can be fuckin intense, but thats all there is. You never quite break through to that incredible headspace with rolling waves of euphoria. 9 times out of 10, I'm  sleeping like a baby after 3 hours, and that's with a redose as well...


----------



## benson7

Apparently at Download they were warning people against taking Sprite pills. I had another one of my anniversary Mitsubishi pills, as before very clean but lacking magic.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Just come up off a donkey kong piss feeling pretty mashed right now


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

A d


PartTimeRaver said:


> Just come up off a donkey kong piss feeling pretty mashed right now



A donkey Kong piss?     

Yep, you're mashed...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Haha oops, and yes im rather foobard


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> Haha oops, and yes im rather foobard



So, verdict? We want all the gory details...


Just dropped some crystal myself...


----------



## blondin

PMK glycidate is ll i have to say - its not saffrole thats why pills are not the same


----------



## Wubb

Had a decent bit on mandy this past week down in Dorset, Completely clear crystals what packed a punch, not bad for copping in a strange town (on my summer hols jaunt with the misses)


----------



## TimeSprout

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ya northern poof
> 
> I abused amphetamine severely in my late teens early twenties and often suffered horrendous comedowns. Then had a few years of abstinence from stimulants. When I got back in the saddle again, I didn't have them anymore. It's weird, but the older I get, the better I seem to handle things - except weed. I only need a few tokes and I'm flat on my back wasted.



I don’t think it’s worth finding out after finally getting a few years away... love to try though 




Liverlee said:


> I’ve been taking a couple of pills every 2-3 weeks since January. Been fine the next day, always have mad thirst for a load of pints the day after but noticed the last couple of times I get really depressed 2 or 3 days later. Could be because I live in Manchester ?



Manchester is the reason that rainbows exist. If it makes you cry you may need to get a refund on your brain.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fuck it, it's Saturday - 180mg and waiting...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fuck it, it's Friday - 200mg and waiting...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

...and flying


----------



## leet

BRAVO THAT CHAP!
And _that_ is how one avoids a LTC!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Absolutely. The only way to avoid a come down is to never come down...


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Future generations are gonna have to smoke your ashes just to get high.. ?


----------



## benson7

Is ecstasy still a bit "meh"? Or has it become great again?


----------



## psy997

benson7 said:


> Is ecstasy still a bit "meh"? Or has it become great again?



Very much still meh. Which isn't to say the good stuff isn't out there, there's just a ton of shit, too.






						What is wrong with the MDMA available today?
					

I’m all about correct information.  When someone not only gives out tons of false information, but then talks shit to anyone who even remotely questions them..  I’m not going to take kindly to them.  It remains that heatless keeps spouting certain “facts” with zero evidence to back his claims...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## benson7

psy997 said:


> Very much still meh. Which isn't to say the good stuff isn't out there, there's just a ton of shit, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with the MDMA available today?
> 
> 
> I’m all about correct information.  When someone not only gives out tons of false information, but then talks shit to anyone who even remotely questions them..  I’m not going to take kindly to them.  It remains that heatless keeps spouting certain “facts” with zero evidence to back his claims...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org



Thanks for the update. If anyone comes across any good presses over the coming weeks please let us know about it here as the thread has gone a bit quiet and I don't trust a lot of the reports elsewhere.


----------



## Grassman

So, if one was to buy a few pills right now, what would be the “good ones” at the moment?

Any tips?


----------



## TripSitterNZ

blue pushiners are the best, some pink putin one is good.  Pink skypes like 300 mg mdma start with half. Start with half with all these pills they are mad strong


----------



## Grassman

Yeah, I know they’re all strong, but what ones have the better mdma in, is what I’m asking really.

Some seem to be really good, clean, uplifting and energetic etc, but others tend to be much more mongy. Last ones I bought were the Technogyms and they were good.

Anyone got any insight on that side of them, the ones with the better, more old school feeling?


----------



## TripSitterNZ

Blue pushiners  are even better than oldschool they are the best press you can ever come across pure magic and 300 mg + mdma


----------



## Digger909

TripSitterNZ said:


> Blue pushiners  are even better than oldschool they are the best press you can ever come across pure magic and 300 mg + mdma




No they’re not. 


Blue punisher is typical high dosed mong pill. Same as we’ve been getting for the last 7 years. No lovey dovey feeling, no urge to speak or do anything. Just feel fucked. A full one lasted me 6 hours though which is unusual. 

I’ve given up finding anything that feels like 1994/95. I’ve moved back over to acid, the quality is exactly the same as it always was. (look for gamma goblin or dr seuss 3.0) 

Fantastic euphoria when i go clubbing on lsd   And it lasts 12+ hours x


----------



## TripSitterNZ

Digger909 said:


> No they’re not.
> 
> 
> Blue punisher is typical high dosed mong pill. Same as we’ve been getting for the last 7 years. No lovey dovey feeling, no urge to speak or do anything. Just feel fucked. A full one lasted me 6 hours though which is unusual.
> 
> I’ve given up finding anything that feels like 1994/95. I’ve moved back over to acid, the quality is exactly the same as it always was. (look for gamma goblin or dr seuss 3.0)
> 
> Fantastic euphoria when i go clubbing on lsd   And it lasts 12+ hours x


You must of got shit rip offs. The original OG presses i been using have been magic and comparing to the MDMA presses of 2003. and acid is always amazing where i am dark net acid is the worse you can get. dr sesus been alot cleaner than goblins but goblins are unclean fluff. Ill stick to my oldschool hits that hit harder than 4 voids


----------



## Digger909

cool story bro


----------



## psy997

TripSitterNZ said:


> You must of got shit rip offs. The original OG presses i been using have been magic and comparing to the MDMA presses of 2003. and acid is always amazing where i am dark net acid is the worse you can get. dr sesus been alot cleaner than goblins but goblins are unclean fluff. Ill stick to my oldschool hits that hit harder than 4 voids



You sound like such a wook / drug bro. GG stuff is just fine. I've had amazing experiences many times on stuff from there.



Digger909 said:


> cool story bro



seriously


----------



## G_Chem

In TripSitters defense I’ve also been reading some really good reviews on the blue punishers, when normally I write off all Dutch presses as mong.  Just read a post on Reddit today from a person claiming the blue punishers gave them pure magic (their description further backs up their claim) while other batches of crystal have been lackluster.

Sometimes there is little rhyme or reason to this whole debate..

-GC


----------



## TripSitterNZ

The blue punisher's i had in 2017 are unmatched by any mdma experince since 2003 if they are the legit presses they are probably the best pills the market have seen since the 90's they are made by the true dutch chemists and not the damm morccons or poles that show up in the netherlands and give out trash product


----------



## Grassman

What about the orange and white Sprites? I heard they were decent, anyone had them?


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Grassman said:


> What about the orange and white Sprites? I heard they were decent, anyone had them?



Very high mdma content, according to a mate of mine and to plenty of media outlets https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...klife-drugs-festival-manchester-2019-16402362


----------



## SilentRoller

Any news on the Uber Eats pills? Rectangular, green and silver. Picked up some for Monday - heard they are naughty. Anyone dropped them?


----------



## PlayHard

blondin said:


> PMK glycidate is ll i have to say - its not saffrole thats why pills are not the same


this is what im also leaning toward's - thats why the crystal isnt the same aswell.. It seems to be theres more of this dull shit around then good :/


----------



## TripSitterNZ

PMK was used during the early 2000's i personally know its still gives magic mdma. Now other materials have come up which may play a part but something is going wrong in their process meaning the chemical groups aren't get added properly. Its either due to acutal chemists not been involved in the process so the idiots have fucked the molar ratios for reactions or the eastern european mafias don't give a single fuck about attention to detail and ship out shit product


----------



## ThreePointCircle

With regards to pills, is there any expectation that visually the same press is going to be the same experience as user's report.  For example, those punisher pills have quite a bit of variation in analyses on ecstasydata.org


----------



## SilentRoller

1 Uber eats pill down the hatch. Wish me luck :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> 1 Uber eats pill down the hatch. Wish me luck :D



Top man! Report back with your verdict please..


----------



## SilentRoller

Already feeling it....I reckon this will be strong *gulp*

On a side note, what’s the longest someone has waiting for a reg 1st class package to arrive U.K.-UK. Had one posted last Friday and still no show. Getting para.....


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Iirc, I think you have to allow 5 working days before you can lodge a complaint with the mail. Are you sure it really was posted friday? Bet the lazy cunt missed last post...


----------



## SilentRoller

Well as it’s a naughty package I won’t be lodging a complaint. Only a small amount, all vac packed etc. I just get para about it being nabbed. My special delivery parcel from the same person  arrived today okay though....

In other news, that Uber eat.... dear lord. I can’t sit down!!!


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Im also waiting for a 1st class package, supposedly sent tuesday morning (not as long as you, granted) i think ive just got that used to next day delivery so when its longer i get a bit para, but prob a bit of back log with the bank hol

5g md and 4 pills (a relatively unknown pill, purple alien at supposedly 170mg)

Was hoping to test one or the other tonight but it wasnt meant to be, hopefully tomorra night


----------



## SilentRoller

If there was a situation that would make an MDMA comedown horribly intense, it's this. Got a phone-call from a close mate this morning who was fucked up in park in Bristol, threatening to take his own life and screaming down the phone. Just got off the phone to  police and ambulance  and there is now a Bristol wide search for him. He started cutting himself on the phone and then went unresponsive. This, coupled with the fear that the package I am waiting on may/could have been nabbed by the rozzers (first class - 3 days not here yet - probs being para) is enough to almost send me into a panic attack. And I have no benzos.....

FML.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> If there was a situation that would make an MDMA comedown horribly intense, it's this. Got a phone-call from a close mate this morning who was fucked up in park in Bristol, threatening to take his own life and screaming down the phone. Just got off the phone to  police and ambulance  and there is now a Bristol wide search for him. He started cutting himself on the phone and then went unresponsive. This, coupled with the fear that the package I am waiting on may/could have been nabbed by the rozzers (first class - 3 days not here yet - probs being para) is enough to almost send me into a panic attack. And I have no benzos.....
> 
> FML.



Jesus Christ mate, that is fucked up. Have you heard any further news yet?


----------



## SilentRoller

They eventually found him and he is now in custody. Search called off thank god. Still no package which means it’s been 4 days which is too now causing major panic. Just shit just go missing??


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> They eventually found him and he is now in custody. Search called off thank god. Still no package which means it’s been 4 days which is too now causing major panic. Just shit just go missing??



Phew! That's good news (But not for him, obviously).
P
As for your package, give it till Monday before you start to panic. If still nothing, chances are you've been ripped off rather than busted.

Anyway, what did you reckon to that pill?


----------



## ThreePointCircle

@SilentRoller good to hear your mate's safe.  I wouldn't worry too much about the package.  Bank holiday weekend has delayed things probably.


----------



## SilentRoller

Well he swears blind he sent it, and if would be his first no show in 2 years. It’s all vaccum packed etc.....can stuff just go missing sometimes, or just a missing 1 class package mean it has been lifted?! Just trying to think of reasons why I didn’t turn up, but my special delivery from him did....


Pill was incredibly strong. Had about 3.5 of them, so feeling super rough today especially after what happened. Have one left, but am now anxious about having it in the house...

Man I hate how shit like this on a comedown can really skew your headspace?!?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Spoke to my postie today, she said theres mad backlog of post due to the bank holiday, i wouldnt worry too much. Im in same boat i just hope it comes for the weekend


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Yeh, lazy cunts need to learn to work on bank holidays like the rest of us...


You had 3.5 pills??? Fuckin hell...


----------



## SilentRoller

Am I right in thinking that as there are no dogs/xrays in most RM sorting offices (apart from Milton Keynes which it hasn’t passed through) the chances of it being ‘discovered’ as it’s vac packed/ decoy are virtually zero? Weed is a different story as you have the smell aspect, but a few pills....shortly not :O


----------



## SilentRoller

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, lazy cunts need to learn to work on bank holidays like the rest of us...
> 
> 
> You had 3.5 pills??? Fuckin hell...


Yeah, was a seriously slow burner to start off with so got impatient. Cue 800mg later. I don’t do MD often, but when I do......fiend mode. It’s awful.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

But was it magic or meh? Ime, the meh stuff has a greater redose compulsion, whereas the magic keeps me pretty much satisfied all night.


----------



## SilentRoller

Started off feeling magic, but then got mongy as fuck when the other circa 600mg kicked in!

Just got a bit teary at a car insurance advert.....oh MD comedowns how I’ve missed you!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Not being funny mate, but nearly a g of md is a little excessive. No wonder you're having a shit come down. I usually feel on top form the next day...


----------



## SilentRoller

Yeah, it is a bit....

I feel like an unofficial milestone has been hit. For FUBAR to tell me that my usage was excessive means I must have fucked up :O.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> Yeah, it is a bit....
> 
> I feel like an unofficial milestone has been hit. For FUBAR to tell me that my usage was excessive means I must have fucked up :O.



I'll take that as a compliment...  ? 


But seriously mate, the fact you took that much suggests to me it probably wasnt as good as it should be. I find the meh stuff to be very strong on the come up, but it doesn't last - hence compulsive redosing.


----------



## afctu

Ive still got 1  green heineken sat around from 6 months ago. Supposedly 150mg. Locally sourced. Though if i remember correctly they were a bit meh.


----------



## Liverlee

SilentRoller said:


> Well as it’s a naughty package I won’t be lodging a complaint. Only a small amount, all vac packed etc. I just get para about it being nabbed. My special delivery parcel from the same person  arrived today okay though....
> 
> In other news, that Uber eat.... dear lord. I can’t sit down!!!



I had something similar at the start of the year, ordered 5 pills over Christmas and the came 2nd of jan. Great I thought, a reliable source so I ordered 5 more a month later. No sign of them after 5 days but the guy assured me he had posted them, waited another week still no sign, cue panic mode, every car door I heard i was convinced it was cops coming to search, threw out every piece of drug paraphernalia in the house, totally paranoid they had been intercepted. 

 I had given up on them but a whole 15 days after I ordered they arrived. I checked the post mark and the cunt had only posted them the previous day. He did send an extra 5 in my next order and even that was late too.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

SilentRoller said:


> Am I right in thinking that as there are no dogs/xrays in most RM sorting offices (apart from Milton Keynes which it hasn’t passed through) the chances of it being ‘discovered’ as it’s vac packed/ decoy are virtually zero? Weed is a different story as you have the smell aspect, but a few pills....shortly not :O



Very unlikely its been intercepted, it's caught up in the backlog, or maybe just posted later than they say


----------



## PartTimeRaver

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yeh, lazy cunts need to learn to work on bank holidays like the rest of us...



Damn right, lazy pricks. I couldn't imagine not working a bank hol, just a normal day for me


----------



## TargetX

SilentRoller said:


> Well he swears blind he sent it, and if would be his first no show in 2 years. It’s all vaccum packed etc.....can stuff just go missing sometimes, or just a missing 1 class package mean it has been lifted?! Just trying to think of reasons why I didn’t turn up, but my special delivery from him did....



Special delivery is, well, special. They have to pay out a shitload of compensation/fines to the sender if the parcel isn't delivered before 1pm the next day, provided it was able to go the the last post of the previous day, so 99.999% of the time, a special will arrive.

Now with 1st class, they aim to deliver either 90-95% by the next day, but have no obligation to do so and can take upto around 2 weeks to do so. Shit gets caught up in the system for a multitude of reasons and vendors of the DNMs sometimes lie about posting untracked mail, sometimes put too little postage on, etc etc

I used to order lots of heroin and coke through the dark web for years, most of it came the next day, some took 2 or 3 days, but everything turned up eventually, even stuff with too little postage, although I would only get a card saying I had to go to the sorting office to pay for the extra postage over 7-10 days later.

Basically (and I know its easy to say this now I've not been using at all for nearly 2 years) just relax, you are hyping this up in your mind and the comedown from bashing near a gram of MD is making it exponentially worse. Your postie doesn't give a fuck whats in your mail, the sorting office workers don't give a fuck, they don't have drug dogs running up and down the conveyors 24/7 in every office and the very few scanners they do have are looking for shit like loads of lithium batteries or pressurised containers that can't go airmail. 

Still I think it would be better if you got rid of your last pill, not because you're gonna be raided, but because this recent sesh seems to have taken a significant toll on your mental health and you took an unhealthy amount of MD and doing any more in the near future would make it much worse and will take longer to recover from


----------



## SilentRoller

Cheers for the advice all  I never thought I would post in EADD and get told I’ve taken too many drugs. You’re right though - it is far too much MD to be taking. Time for another 2/3 month break!


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Mine came today so  fun night incoming


----------



## SilentRoller

Standby for loved up messages! I’m still waiting on postie to arrive today....


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Haha around 9 tonight you'll all be my best pals


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Just drop some of the MD, wish me luck. Switchin me phone off so i dont come back on and post some lovey dovey shit.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> Just drop some of the MD, wish me luck. Switchin me phone off so i dont come back on and post some lovey dovey shit.



Don't be boring, keep your phone on and give us regular updates.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

PartTimeRaver said:


> Just drop some of the MD, wish me luck. Switchin me phone off so i dont come back on and post some lovey dovey shit.



haha ok, well its still off but on my laptop, the comeup has started, is just a bit slow but i did have a fat chinese right before droppin lol


----------



## SilentRoller

Yes lad! Got my comment in before raid


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Got some luvverly looking crystal earlier:




Will be posting a verdict later...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Right. 150mg down. Been drinking vodka all day so let's see how this fucker pans out...


Catch ya later.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Less than half an hour and it's kicking in big time.

Fuck yeh...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Oh man....


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

This is definitely not 'meh'...


----------



## BecomingJulie

Get in there!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

BecomingJulie said:


> Get in there!



Julie, it you were bent over before me now. I probably would.....


----------



## SilentRoller




----------



## PartTimeRaver

Sounds good fubar. Wifeys out, so im thinking maybe go for round 2 ?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> Sounds good fubar. Wifeys out, so im thinking maybe go for round 2 ?



How did your night pan out mate?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Yeah good stuff, im enjoying the stuff about atm personally


----------



## PUGinaRUG

I've got some orange Tesla's I've heard are strong. Hopefully will try one tomorrow night.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

shall be having a wee sniff of mandys knickers in about 10 minutes, new batch ive got . not expecting fireworks but we shall see


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> shall be having a wee sniff of mandys knickers in about 10 minutes, new batch ive got . not expecting fireworks but we shall see



Again, a full report is mandatory...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

of course. was a bit cheaper than usual, hence the not expecting fireworks


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> of course. was a bit cheaper than usual, hence the not expecting fireworks



How much and what does it look like?


----------



## PartTimeRaver

8 quid, but apparantly intro price so we'll see, usually about 10 - 15 quid on there.  never used this vendor before. just looks like the standard champagne yellow/brown stuff. stinks aswell. not sniffed it yet, waiting for the wife to fuck off out she dont half fuck about getting dressed


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> 8 quid, but apparantly intro price so we'll see, usually about 10 - 15 quid on there.  never used this vendor before. just looks like the standard champagne yellow/brown stuff. stinks aswell. not sniffed it yet, waiting for the wife to fuck off out she dont half fuck about getting dressed



Really mate, you should be waiting for her to get undressed, but I know what you mean - women can fuckin cramp yer style when it comes to enjoying drugs...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

shes one of those anti drug types too, thinks every drugs evil, just no educating her


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> shes one of those anti drug types too, thinks every drugs evil, just no educating her



Sounds like a match made in heaven . 

I reckon you should slip her some drugs, then slip her a length. That'll learn her...


----------



## PartTimeRaver

anyway, im fucked,  jaws swinging eyes rollin eye wiggles.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> anyway, im fucked,  jaws swinging eyes rollin eye wiggles.



Top man!!


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Promised myself after last week im having a good break, get christmas and new year out the way.....

5 gram dropped through the letterbox today  ?

Be rude not to have a bash tonight wouldnt it


----------



## foolsgold25

I had a blue punisher last weekend, took a half, didn’t come up off it but all of a sudden I was just very fucked, no empathy, no music appreciation. They looked the part but unfortunately weren’t very good.


----------



## Sadie

foolsgold25 said:


> I had a blue punisher last weekend, took a half, didn’t come up off it but all of a sudden I was just very fucked, no empathy, no music appreciation. They looked the part but unfortunately weren’t very good.


That absolutely sucks. Sorry to hear that man. Were you able to regent test them at all?


----------



## SilentRoller

Yeah I’ve had those punishers. They talk a big game, but just a load of mehMDMA


----------



## PUGinaRUG

PUGinaRUG said:


> I've got some orange Tesla's I've heard are strong. Hopefully will try one tomorrow night.


Forgot to update. They are strong and definitely MDMA.

I feel I've found a reputable vendor on the dark web. Snagged 10 200 mcg LSD tabs from them with a warning that they really are that potent and to try a half if inexperienced.

They said the same for the orange Teslas too. Supposedly 300mg and to take half.

The reviews are really useful too. Like on amazon. I'm always reading reviews from others who have purchased stuff I'm interested in.

The dark net markets are just so much safer to buy drugs that turn out to be as described imo. The big vendors have reputations and vendor ratings to uphold. I wouldn't think they would try and sell PMA pills or DOC as acid etc. I could be wrong but the chances are low compared to what you may get from some random pill seller in a club.

Even the getting ripped off issue isn't really an issue as long as you buy from established reputable vendors.

At glade many a moons ago, some cunt sold me and my mate 'Acid' dropped from a pipette bottle onto a sugar cube, which turned out to be water. We were livid.

I guess I'm saying I trust the dark web for safer drugs that contain what they should. As long as it's not some new vendor.

Much safer for harm minimisation imo.
As long as you do it right/safely obviously. Otherwise you may get busted. But you may get busted just picking up off a dealer you meet in town or at their house too, I guess.


----------



## psy997

PUGinaRUG said:


> The dark net markets are just so much safer to buy drugs that turn out to be as described imo.



Most all MDMA drom the darknet is MehDMA. The reviews for vendors don't mean shit unless you're on a forum off the actual markets. And even then, it's a crapshoot.


----------



## PUGinaRUG

I've not been disappointed yet. I've recieved almost everything the very next day. It's been as described, correct weights and numbers. I chose the vendors based on how long they have been operating, total number of sales and the reviews for the individual products. I know it's possible for them to be fake reviews. But theres zero need for that if the vendor is legit and has good products. It would only potentially harm their reputation. I would rather have the review system than not. Perhaps the age of the vendor account and total sales is more important info, but the reviews have their place too.

Theres an element of risk for sure when buying black market drugs online. I'm certainty not saying its risk free. Just less risk than conventional methods of scoring drugs (imo)

But maybe I've just been lucky?


----------



## Grassman

So what are the decent pills right now that contain decent mdma? Last I had were the technogyms which were pretty good, then M&M’s previous to that, they were good too.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

on an enforced break from mandy now, 3 months minimum, cained it too much and its just not doing a lot for me at all, my own fault i know, but will see if i can still enjoy it after my break, maybe in april when i go to my next rave


----------



## G_Chem

^^^Youll need more than 3months if your to the burnt out stage..  More like 6-12 minimum.

-GC


----------



## PartTimeRaver

yeah perhaps, but will see what happens come april


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Just necked 150mg of some crystal. 

Here's hopin'....


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Just necked 150mg of some crystal.
> 
> Here's hopin'....



 you're an eternal optimist


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

It's the tits...


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> It's the tits...


 
Let us know how it went....


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Let us know how it went....



Twas very nice mate. Same batch I've been getting for a while so i knew what to expect. Started with 150mg then a 60mg booster after about an hour. Very speedy, rushy orgasmic stuff. I find that a lot of the 'meh' around these days is lacking that stimulant effect. Got a good 5 - 6 hours out of it and feel great today from the residual stimulation.

However, the experience was a little subdued due to the fact that I started the day off with a line of shitty 'coke' which just put me on edge and necessitated copious quantities of vodka and weed to recover from. Fell asleep for a few hours then woke up about 8pm thinking "shit, I'd better neck that fucker now". So possibly not the best start, but still thoroughly enjoyable..!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Yay!!

It's Fried 'E' night...


----------



## ThreePointCircle

@F.U.B.A.R. How you manage to find good stuff in the uk is beyond me.  And how you manage to consume so much of it is also beyond me lol


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ThreePointCircle said:


> @F.U.B.A.R. How you manage to find good stuff in the uk is beyond me.  And how you manage to consume so much of it is also beyond me lol



Got lucky I guess  :D 

Just done another 230mg after doing 185mg last night. This stuff gives me zero comedown, in fact I feel great for the next couple of days.


----------



## BecomingJulie

I'd have to make a bit of a journey and see someone I've not seen for awhile, if I wanted to get some of the good stuff, but I could probably get it there if it's to be had anywhere .....

What the hell, might be worth it anyway .....


----------



## ThreePointCircle

Am I right in saying that everyone who has struck magic gold in the uk didn't find it on DMs?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ThreePointCircle said:


> Am I right in saying that everyone who has struck magic gold in the uk didn't find it on DMs?



I think the stuff I've been getting is onion based, but a mate does all that.


----------



## SilentRoller

My weekend set. 100ug LSD and 1.2g mdma. Obviously that all isn’t being consumed in one go!


----------



## SilentRoller

It does look a bit like ‘meh mdma’. Haven’t tried it, but it probably is. Guess I’ll find out with a 200mg bomb tomorrow.

Thats if norovirus doesn’t get me first. There is an outbreak in my place of work!


----------



## ThreePointCircle

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I think the stuff I've been getting is onion based, but a mate does all that.



Well he's been lucky.  Everything I've tried has been meh and I've changed vendors every time.  I've browsed some of the dark net forums and its amazing how behind the times they are compared to the 'What is wrong...' thread.  There are a couple of posts asking how come mdma is so crap nowadays but the usual loss of magic cliches come in response.  I would post on there asking for vendor advice for magicdma but I get the feeling no one would know what I'm talking about


----------



## Digger909

SilentRoller said:


> My weekend set. 100ug LSD and 1.2g mdma. Obviously that all isn’t being consumed in one go!View attachment 18723



ooh gammagoblin acid. You gonna enjoy the ride 

Personally i would drop 2 at once, wait about 5 hours then do the md...


----------



## SilentRoller

3 hours into 3/4 of that tab. Wow. Just wow. 150mg mdma down hatch wow.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

SilentRoller said:


> 3 hours into 3/4 of that tab. Wow. Just wow. 150mg mdma down hatch wow.



Well jelly.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SilentRoller said:


> 3 hours into 3/4 of that tab. Wow. Just wow. 150mg mdma down hatch wow.



Top man!

Please report back tomorrow, I love a good drug story...


----------



## Grassman

ThreePointCircle said:


> Well he's been lucky.  Everything I've tried has been meh and I've changed vendors every time.  I've browsed some of the dark net forums and its amazing how behind the times they are compared to the 'What is wrong...' thread.  There are a couple of posts asking how come mdma is so crap nowadays but the usual loss of magic cliches come in response.  I would post on there asking for vendor advice for magicdma but I get the feeling no one would know what I'm talking about



I’ve found really good ones on the dark web. Technogyms, Defcons and M&M’s have all been amazing. 

Apparently the ones with the NL sign on the back, also known as Q-dance pills are the ones to go for


----------



## ThreePointCircle

Grassman said:


> I’ve found really good ones on the dark web. Technogyms, Defcons and M&M’s have all been amazing.
> 
> Apparently the ones with the NL sign on the back, also known as Q-dance pills are the ones to go for



Interesting.  I had assumed that all the pills must be meh because of the high doses.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ThreePointCircle said:


> Interesting.  I had assumed that all the pills must be meh because of the high doses.



Not necessarily, but the problem with pills is you cant decide the dose you take.


----------



## Liverlee

Took a 200mg pill last Friday night and nothing, bare in mind it was 8 weeks since I last took one so would expect it to work like they had previously so after an hour took another half and was coming up within minutes. Only lasted 3 hours and i was out like a light, only thing was I was chewing my lip in my sleep and when I woke my bottom lip had swelled up like a fucking balloon. Swelling eventually went down but then the skin has come away from the inside of my lip and it stings like fuck every time I eat or drink.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Search for a Bruxism guard. You can get them in some pharmacy’s or online, even amazon stock them.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Liverlee said:


> Took a 200mg pill last Friday night and nothing, bare in mind it was 8 weeks since I last took one so would expect it to work like they had previously so after an hour took another half and was coming up within minutes. Only lasted 3 hours and i was out like a light, only thing was I was chewing my lip in my sleep and when I woke my bottom lip had swelled up like a fucking balloon. Swelling eventually went down but then the skin has come away from the inside of my lip and it stings like fuck every time I eat or drink.



Sounds like classic MehDMA. 3 hour duration then fast asleep.


----------



## Liverlee

It’s a nice come up but it definitely is meh, first time I ever did mdma was in 2002 and took some tazmanian devil pills, 7-8 hours of pure bliss. Very hit and miss now with the mdma that’s on sale but will hopefully come across a decent vendor and be back on track.


----------



## SilentRoller

Well I managed to be an absolute penis (again). The LSD was amazing, and I started off dosing moderate amounts of MD. Then I got carried away in the sesh, and basically waxed the entire g of MD in 12 hours. Yeah it’s not big, or smart - certainly not HR. Thank god it had been about 8 weeks since I last used.
I’m as you would expect. It’s day 3 tomorrow (suicide Tuesday) but currently quite upbeat. However, I’m suffering from slight vertigo and tinnitus - with occasional brainzaps when eyes are moved to left (although cod liver oil helps with those!). Plus eating like w horse!

I expect brain zaps/ sleep paralysis tonight but then on the road to recovery. Vertigo/sickness should subside by end of week.
So yeah, LSD amazing, still have 4 tabs left. But no more MDMA. I never intend to consume it all, but  I end up getting caught up in the ‘just one more line/bomb’ and then it’s gone.Time to give my brain a well earned break!
Sturgeon is excellent for vertigo btw. Sold in pharmacy as travel sickness tablets. Stops the slight wobbly feeling.
This is so irritating. I know consuming that amount of MD is stupid and pointless, and that it doesn’t make it any better. But at the time when you’re loved up, “one more bomb” doesn’t seem like a bad idea. I’m quite annoyed at myself, as I now have to feel shit for the rest of the week. Oh well - at least I know I’ll recover soon.


----------



## BecomingJulie

Stay safe. x


----------



## kaosisallwesee

Digger909 said:


> No they’re not.
> 
> 
> Blue punisher is typical high dosed mong pill. Same as we’ve been getting for the last 7 years. No lovey dovey feeling, no urge to speak or do anything. Just feel fucked. A full one lasted me 6 hours though which is unusual.
> 
> I’ve given up finding anything that feels like 1994/95. I’ve moved back over to acid, the quality is exactly the same as it always was. (look for gamma goblin or dr seuss 3.0)
> 
> Fantastic euphoria when i go clubbing on lsd   And it lasts 12+ hours x


I know this post is months old, but I have to raise the point anyway. Do you lot really believe in "mongy" MDMA? I've seen no end of people claiming certain presses are "mongy", while others claim the same presses are amazing quality. Surely, that suggests its more to do with outside factors (set, setting, diet, current mental attitude), rather than "mongy" MD...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

kaosisallwesee said:


> I know this post is months old, but I have to raise the point anyway. Do you lot really believe in "mongy" MDMA? I've seen no end of people claiming certain presses are "mongy", while others claim the same presses are amazing quality. Surely, that suggests its more to do with outside factors (set, setting, diet, current mental attitude), rather than "mongy" MD...



Yes.


----------



## SilentRoller

I too believe this. MD these days is shit. I’m done with it. It’s nowhere near as rushy or as euphoric as years ago.
Proof is - Almost 10 days ago I consumed 1g of MD crystal, which got me fucked, but very little euphoria and empathy.
I could have never consumed 1g of the MD of old. It would have been pure madness.

This new stuff gets you fucked, but it has no energy/no empathy and virtually no euphoria. You just feel smashed and stimmed but not in a great way.

Every now and then you’ll get a pill that is made with MD of old, and the difference is night and day. And when this happens, I don’t consume 1g worth, because I don’t need to.

HR disclaimer: Consuming 1g of mdma in any form is foolish, potentially dangerous and definitely not good for you. I should know, it gives you awful brain zaps..... Which is another thing: the old MD never gave you a shit brainzappy comwdown.

I’m bored of shit now and finished with MD. I much rather speed or coke if I ever need energy for an event.


----------



## SilentRoller

I too believe this. MD these days is shit. I’m done with it. It’s nowhere near as rushy or as euphoric as years ago.
Proof is - Almost 10 days ago I consumed 1g of MD crystal, which got me fucked, but very little euphoria and empathy.
I could have never consumed 1g of the MD of old. It would have been pure madness.

This new stuff gets you fucked, but it has no energy/no empathy and virtually no euphoria. You just feel smashed and stimmed but not in a great way.

Every now and then you’ll get a pill that is made with MD of old, and the difference is night and day. And when this happens, I don’t consume 1g worth, because I don’t need to.

HR disclaimer: Consuming 1g of mdma in any form is foolish, potentially dangerous and definitely not good for you. I should know, it gives you awful brain zaps..... Which is another thing: the old MD never gave you a shit brainzappy comwdown.

I’m bored of shit now and finished with MD. I much rather speed or coke if I ever need energy for an event.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Yup, you got it mate! 

However, good speed and coke seems to be even harder to come by than decent MD. I'd take the MehDMA any day over shit speed and coke. 

Excessive redosing is one of the main characteristics of the meh stuff. But I still enjoy the come up immensely- it's just a shame it gets nowhere...


----------



## SilentRoller

Ah that’s where we differ. I can still get great smooth flake that’s not jittery and almost like a health supplement haha! Shame it’s so expensive and bad for the nose (and body). Good coke doesn’t give me a comedown either. MD on the other hand can leave me feeling shit for a week +.

The comedown I had off that g was awful. Actually makes me shiver. 90% back to normal - just an occasional zap here and there. But I’m done with it.


----------



## Inflorescence

Hello strangers, been on pill reports can't find what I have they are quite large hexagonal pills,. Creamy colour well pressed with an ominous skull and cross bones on..any info???


----------



## G_Chem

PP? On the other side?

Likely a Philip Plein, they’ve been out for awhile so use a reagent test kit and assume you have a copycat.  Even if it tests legit, assume it’s under dosed from previous lab analysis.

-GC


----------



## PartTimeRaver

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> However, good speed and coke seems to be even harder to come by than decent MD. I'd take the MehDMA any day over shit speed and coke.



Mate, you need to learn the onions. So much good coke about. Ive got half a g of some lovely stuff stashed away for nye.

You're right about the phet though, its fuckin shite


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> Mate, you need to learn the onions. So much good coke about. Ive got half a g of some lovely stuff stashed away for nye.
> 
> You're right about the phet though, its fuckin shite



Mate, I know my onions and occasionally drool over the wares on offer. It's all the fuckin bitcoin business I cant get my head around


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Sign up for a Revolut (https://www.revolut.com) you can do it on your phone. Then bank transfer money to it from your generic Halifax/Lloyds/Nationwide etc account, from Revolut app, buy bitcoins with balance.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

LoginNotSecure said:


> Sign up for a Revolut (https://www.revolut.com) you can do it on your phone. Then bank transfer money to it from your generic Halifax/Lloyds/Nationwide etc account, from Revolut app, buy bitcoins with balance.



Cheers pal!  (y)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

LoginNotSecure said:


> If you want a referral for Revolut, we both get a tenner if you use my link.



Not happening I'm afraid as I've got to deposit a tenner before I proceed. What sort of rich cunt has a tenner to spare this soon after Xmas??


----------



## LoginNotSecure

You don't have to deposit anything, it will just repeatedly ask you to do so. Even if you put money in the account and then spend it so your balance is zero, it'll again ask you to deposit at least a tenner.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ok, but the cunt's asking me for ID now - passport or driving licence.  It can fuck right off if it thinks I'm sending those details on line.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

It's still a bank and requires some form of ID, no different than going into a branch on the highstreet and opening an account.

I've recently won a few bets online via Betfair, and I had to send proof of ID and address before they would payout and that was all done online.

There are other ways of buying bitcoins granted, but sending cash via one app to another and then getting it there and then is, in my eyes, fairly painless.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fair enough, but I'm such a dodgy cunt I have neither - even though I drive for a living...


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Use the kids ID, then when it all goes tits up, they'll take the fall. It's perfect.


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Or just find a bitcoin atm . Theres 2 right near where i work so i just use them. Fees are a bit high though but i dont mind that


----------



## PartTimeRaver

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Mate, I know my onions and occasionally drool over the wares on offer. It's all the fuckin bitcoin business I cant get my head around



Fiiinnnallllly found some good phet on there though, dry as fuck, smells how it did 20 years ago, dry as fuck, couple of small lines and im flying, feels clean aswell im certain theres no caffeine


----------



## PartTimeRaver

Anyway, still on an enforced break from mandy, doing better than i thought, rave in april is the target


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

PartTimeRaver said:


> Fiiinnnallllly found some good phet on there though, dry as fuck, smells how it did 20 years ago, dry as fuck, couple of small lines and im flying, feels clean aswell im certain theres no caffeine



You jammy bastard!!


----------



## Liverlee

Ordered some redbull pills online but got sent red superman pills instead. Not sure whether they are mdma or 2cb. Is 2cb a lot different from mdma? I've asked seller but not heard back.

So last night I took one of these pills, an hour later and nothing so took another and then another. Two hours after taking the first I started getting the eye wiggles and realised they were 2cb pills. This was my first time taking anything like this and I honestly thought I was going to die. 8 fucking hours of the walls moving, not being able to sleep or close my eyes cos my mind would just go nuts and when I did open them it was like the light was flickering, everything was like looking through a kaleidoscope it was fucking intense.


----------



## Limey

My friend just texted me “I can get MDA.”
So excited for this weekend.


----------



## Dma540

Digger909 said:


> No they’re not.
> 
> 
> Blue punisher is typical high dosed mong pill. Same as we’ve been getting for the last 7 years. No lovey dovey feeling, no urge to speak or do anything. Just feel fucked. A full one lasted me 6 hours though which is unusual.
> 
> I’ve given up finding anything that feels like 1994/95. I’ve moved back over to acid, the quality is exactly the same as it always was. (look for gamma goblin or dr seuss 3.0)
> 
> Fantastic euphoria when i go clubbing on lsd   And it lasts 12+ hours x


----------



## Tranced

What kind of MDMA are people seeing at the minute? Are there any good pills about?


----------

